# Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM 27.5



## cola4 (18. Februar 2018)

*Cube 2018 TM Stereo 140 Thread:*



Fahre viel am Berg in den Alpen mit Durchschnittlich pro Tour mit Uphill 800hm und  etwa 1200hm Downhill. Die letzten zwei Jahre bin ich das Stereo 150 27.5+ mit Fox34 FIT *150mm* gefahren.

Kann mich nun nicht entscheiden zwischen dem *neuen Topmodellen* Stereo 140 oder 160.
kurze die Eckdaten:

*Stereo 140 HPC TM:* hat eine Fox36 FIT Factory *150mm* Gabel und hinten Fox Float DPX2 Factory EVOL 140mm

*Stereo 160 C62 : *hat eine Fox 36 Float GRIP *160mm* Gabel und hinten Fox Float DPX2 EVOL 160mm

Der Rahmen vom Stereo 140 ist dieses Jahr eine schöne neue Konstruktion mit längerem Reach, dies würde mir gefallen.
Ich war mit der  Fox34 FIT 150mm zufrieden, würde ich mit einer  Fox36 FIT Factory 150mm auch schon eine Verbesserung spüren?
Meine Sorge ist, das das Stereo 140 zuwenig Federweg hat, wenn ich aber ein Santacruz Hightower LT anschaue, hat dieses auch genau die gleiche Gabel=Fox 36 Float Factory 150mm Gabel.
Allgemeine Frage: Ist der Unterschied von 150mm Factory zu einer Fox36 mit 160mm Travel so gross?
Danke cola


----------



## Deleted 235477 (18. Februar 2018)

Wie groß bist du.

Das neue 140 ist deutlich besser vom Rahmen , es ist Stabiler, der R ist länger und der S ist nicht mehr so hoch, zudem soll der Hinterbau besser sein, dass 140 bin ich noch nicht richtig gefahren.

Zudem ist die Ausstattung etwas besser.
Ich glaub nicht das ein Normaler Mensch ein großen Unterschied zwischen den Gabeln merkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cola4 (19. Februar 2018)

@TeamAki . Bin 194cm gross.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (19. Februar 2018)

cola4 schrieb:


> @TeamAki . Bin 194cm gross.



Dann auf jeden Fall das 140, so hast du in 22zoll wenigstens ein Rad was paßt.

Die alten 22Zoll waren ja nur 5-6mm länger als die 20Zoll.


----------



## Wollbuchse (20. Februar 2018)

Sitzt man dann auf dem 160er aufrechter, nicht so nach vorn gebeugt?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (20. Februar 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Sitzt man dann auf dem 160er aufrechter, nicht so nach vorn gebeugt?



Du sitzt kompakte auf dem Rad, fühlt sich für mich eher nach einer hohen und über dem Lenker sitzenden Position an, beim 140 eher tief in der Mitte.

Ich kann aber nur das 160 in 18 mit 140 in 20 Vergleichen.

Nächstes Jahr gebt es ein neues 160-170 Enduro


----------



## ernstschmidt (4. März 2018)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Du sitzt kompakte auf dem Rad, fühlt sich für mich eher nach einer hohen und über dem Lenker sitzenden Position an, beim 140 eher tief in der Mitte.
> 
> Ich kann aber nur das 160 in 18 mit 140 in 20 Vergleichen.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr gebt es ein neues 160-170 Enduro


Kann mich nicht entscheiden in der Rahmengröße beim 140TM.
Bin 176cm groß und habe ne schrittlänge von 85cm.
Bin bis jetzt das 160er Stereo in 18zoll gefahren. Das Stero war das 160carbon-green modell 2016.


----------



## Maxi1146 (4. März 2018)

Ich denke du wirst mit einem 18" er gut zurecht kommen.
(Ersetzt aber keine Probefahrt)


----------



## ernstschmidt (4. März 2018)

Maxi1146 schrieb:


> Ich denke du wirst mit einem 18" er gut zurecht kommen.
> (Ersetzt aber keine Probefahrt)


Danke für die Einschätzung , Probefahrt mach ich auf jeden Fall .
Wenn das bike verfügbar ist ,kann ja noch lange dauern


----------



## Maxi1146 (4. März 2018)

Ja, aber nur Geduld. 
Außerdem sollte es doch nicht mehr allzu lange dauern.


----------



## Maxi1146 (4. März 2018)

Ja, aber nur Geduld. 
Außerdem sollte es doch nicht mehr allzu lange dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernstschmidt (4. März 2018)

Maxi1146 schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur Geduld.
> Außerdem sollte es doch nicht mehr allzu lange dauern.


Bei cube weiß man das nie


----------



## Deleted 235477 (4. März 2018)

Ich würde auch sagen 18 Zoll.

Die werden Stück für Stück geliefert wenn du Pech hast kann es noch dauern.


----------



## ernstschmidt (4. März 2018)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sagen 18 Zoll.
> 
> Die werden Stück für Stück geliefert wenn du Pech hast kann es noch dauern.


Lass mich überraschen


----------



## Marathoni873 (4. März 2018)

In 20" ist die Verfügbarkeit des TM fast durchgängig mit Mitte/Ende Mai angegeben. Ich hoffe, dass damit eher das letzte und nicht das erste Bike gemeint ist, wenn sie Stück für Stück ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Wollbuchse (5. März 2018)

Neuer Termin bei mir: KW 16. vorläufig....


----------



## cola4 (5. März 2018)

Und mein Termin Stereo 140 TM auch KW16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernstschmidt (5. März 2018)

cola4 schrieb:


> Und mein Termin Stereo 140 TM auch KW16


Was habt ihr bestellt ?
18 oder 20Zoll ?


----------



## Wollbuchse (5. März 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Was habt ihr bestellt ?
> 18 oder 20Zoll ?


18 Zoll

Überlege auch immer noch, entweder das Stereo 160 c:62 oder dieses Santa Cruz zu nehmen
https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/de-DE/bronson

Als Carbon S Variante 

Hmmmm?


----------



## cola4 (5. März 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Was habt ihr bestellt ?
> 18 oder 20Zoll ?


22Zoll


----------



## chenoa (7. März 2018)

Welche Größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen?Bin 190cm. Schrittlänge 92.5cm. Schwanke zwischen 20 und 22 Zoll.
Fahre im Moment ein Stereo HPA 27.5 140 Race in 22 Zoll. Modell 2016.
Geometrie hat sich ja geändert.
Sitzt ihr voeallem


----------



## Wollbuchse (7. März 2018)

Beim TM 140 ist ja immer von moderner Geo die Rede. Bestellt ihr eigentlich auch auf blauen Dunst? Oder seid ihr ein Rad mit vergleichbarer Geo zur Probe gefahren ?
Sind wir mal realistisch, bevor man das Stereo 140 fahren kann, sind wohl viele Alternativen weg vom Markt...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (7. März 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Welche Größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen?Bin 190cm. Schrittlänge 92.5cm. Schwanke zwischen 20 und 22 Zoll.
> Fahre im Moment ein Stereo HPA 27.5 140 Race in 22 Zoll. Modell 2016.
> Geometrie hat sich ja geändert.
> Sitzt ihr voeallem


Auf jeden Fall 22.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (7. März 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Beim TM 140 ist ja immer von moderner Geo die Rede. Bestellt ihr eigentlich auch auf blauen Dunst? Oder seid ihr ein Rad mit vergleichbarer Geo zur Probe gefahren ?
> Sind wir mal realistisch, bevor man das Stereo 140 fahren kann, sind wohl viele Alternativen weg vom Markt...


Naja gibt ja einige Räder mit fast gleicher Geometrie auf dem Markt.
Problematisch könnte es beim testen werden, bei den meisten Händlern sind die TM ausverkauft.


----------



## Wollbuchse (7. März 2018)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Naja gibt ja einige Räder mit fast gleicher Geometrie auf dem Markt.
> Problematisch könnte es beim testen werden, bei den meisten Händlern sind die TM ausverkauft.



Ja eben. Testen wird schwer und wenn es nicht passt, steht man Ende Mai da
Hast du wohl ein Beispiel für ein vergleichbares Bike?


----------



## Wollbuchse (7. März 2018)

Haben die Stereo 160 eine unmoderne Geo?


----------



## chenoa (7. März 2018)

Weiß jemand hier wie lang der Vorbau beim 22 Zoll wird. Mit Infos hält Cube sich ja zurück. 
Das 20 Zoll soll einen 50mm Vorbau bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (7. März 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Haben die Stereo 160 eine unmoderne Geo?


Ja die 160 sind kurz und sehr hoch.
Du musst einfach Reach und Stack und Vorbau anschauen, und vergleichen.
So hast dann ein ganz grobes Gefühl ob es paßt, viel merkt man beim testen Rollen eh nicht.
Oder du testen es richtig am Ochsenkopf.


----------



## ernstschmidt (7. März 2018)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ja die 160 sind kurz und sehr hoch.
> Du musst einfach Reach und Stack und Vorbau anschauen, und vergleichen.
> So hast dann ein ganz grobes Gefühl ob es paßt, viel merkt man beim testen Rollen eh nicht.
> Oder du testen es richtig am Ochsenkopf.


Lieber kleiner oder groesser nehmen? Wo kann man leichter korrigieren wenn man daneben lag


----------



## ernstschmidt (7. März 2018)

Maxi1146 schrieb:


> Ich denke du wirst mit einem 18" er gut zurecht kommen.
> (Ersetzt aber keine Probefahrt)


Habe ein 160er c62 in 18Zoll gefahren ,war mir eigentlich zu kompakt .Hab dann einen 70mm Vorbau verbaut dann war es angenehmer. Also wuerde das 140er TM in 18Zoll wohl die richtige Wahl sein.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (7. März 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Lieber kleiner oder groesser nehmen? Wo kann man leichter korrigieren wenn man daneben lag


Du bist eindeutig 18.
Ich mit 182 Schwank schon bißchen zwischen 18und20 mags aber eher verspielt.


----------



## Wollbuchse (7. März 2018)

Reach ist beim 140er 1cm länger, Stack 1,5 cm kürzer....
Und das mit dem „kurz“ beim 160 verstehe ich nicht, da doch die Gesamtlänge länger ist. Oder heißt kurz, wenn Reach kurz?

Vorbau ist glaub gleich...
Ja Ochsenkopf ist top


----------



## chenoa (7. März 2018)

Lieber ein längeres Oberrohr mit einem kürzeren Vorbau kombinieren.
Andersherum geht gar nicht mehr.
In der neuen Mountainbike soll ein Test vom STEREO HPC 140 SL drinstehen. Testsieg 2018 All mountain.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (7. März 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Reach ist beim 140er 1cm länger, Stack 1,5 cm kürzer....
> Und das mit dem „kurz“ beim 160 verstehe ich nicht, da doch die Gesamtlänge länger ist. Oder heißt kurz, wenn Reach kurz?
> 
> Vorbau ist glaub gleich...
> Ja Ochsenkopf ist top



Genau Reach lang, Stack tief, kurzer Vorbau kurze kettenstrebe, ist einfach aktueller Trend.


----------



## Marathoni873 (7. März 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Ja eben. Testen wird schwer und wenn es nicht passt, steht man Ende Mai da
> Hast du wohl ein Beispiel für ein vergleichbares Bike?


Es gibt doch noch die beiden anderen 140er Stereo-Varianten, welche wohl auch etwas früher verfügbar sein sollen. Um die Geometrie zu testen, ist die Ausstattung ja nicht wichtig.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (7. März 2018)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch noch die beiden anderen 140er Stereo-Varianten, welche wohl auch etwas früher verfügbar sein sollen. Um die Geometrie zu testen, ist die Ausstattung ja nicht wichtig.



Ändert nichts dran dass die TM Ausstattung Mangel ware ist.
Dass P/L Verhältnis ist einfach zu gut.

Zudem sind beim dem TM die Händler Margen schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathoni873 (7. März 2018)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ändert nichts dran dass die TM Ausstattung Mangel ware ist.
> Dass P/L Verhältnis ist einfach zu gut.
> 
> Zudem sind beim dem TM die Händler Maschen schlecht.


Natürlich nicht. Aber zumindest beim Rahmen hat man dann ein Gefühl dafür, ob es sich bis Mai zu warten lohnt, sofern im Vorfeld Unsicherheit besteht. Ich denke aber, dass auch die anderen Versionen Anklang finden.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (7. März 2018)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Aber zumindest beim Rahmen hat man dann ein Gefühl dafür, ob es sich bis Mai zu warten lohnt, sofern im Vorfeld Unsicherheit besteht. Ich denke aber, dass auch die anderen Versionen Anklang finden.


Mit Sicherheit, aber was man für 500€ mehr bekommt beim TM ist schon echt heftig.


----------



## Marathoni873 (7. März 2018)

Ja, empfinde ich auch so. 
Meinst du die Händler Margen?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (7. März 2018)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Ja, empfinde ich auch so.
> Meinst du die Händler Margen?



Jap danke .


----------



## Deleted 235477 (7. März 2018)

Die verdienen da nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Marathoni873 (7. März 2018)

Nunja, ich habe keine Ahnung von Einkaufspreisen, aber ich war erstaunt, dass beim TM und auch beim SL noch was an Nachlass drin ist. Allerdings in einem Onlineshop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (7. März 2018)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Nunja, ich habe keine Ahnung von Einkaufspreisen, aber ich war erstaunt, dass beim TM und auch beim SL noch was an Nachlass drin ist. Allerdings in einem Onlineshop.



Die haben keine Berater kein laden keine Werkstatt, da sollte schon was geht.

Wenn du nicht alles selber machen kannst brauchst ja noch Geld für die Werkstatt .

Aber warum Cube online kaufen gibt doch Händler wie Sand am Meer?.

Mir wäre dass zu blöd bei Garantie Sachen dass Rad zu versenden.


----------



## Marathoni873 (7. März 2018)

Naja, der Onlineshop, den ich gerade im Hinterkopf habe, hat durchaus Filialen und bietet auch Beratung.
Die Entscheidung für oder gegen Onlinekauf richtet sich eben wie bei allem auch nach dem gebotenen Preis.


----------



## Wollbuchse (7. März 2018)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Nunja, ich habe keine Ahnung von Einkaufspreisen, aber ich war erstaunt, dass beim TM und auch beim SL noch was an Nachlass drin ist. Allerdings in einem Onlineshop.



Das kann ich auch bestätigen


----------



## chenoa (8. März 2018)

Bei mir in der Region bekommt kein Händler das Tail Motion.
Blieb nur der Online Händler.
Es sind aber auch nicht mehr alle Größen verfügbar.
Probesitzen ging bisher ja auch noch nicht. Die anderen beiden Modelle kommen wohl auch mit Verspätung.
Ich hoffe 22 Zoll passt bei mir.
Umtausch auf 20 Zoll wird dann nicht mehr möglich sein. Keins mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Marathoni873 (8. März 2018)

Hatte auch mal den einzige Händler im Umkreis von 30km angerufen. Der hat das TM auch gar nicht erst bestellt. Sitze hier auch im Abseits (Hunsrück) .


----------



## jim_morrison (8. März 2018)

Muss es denn zwingend eines dieser beiden Bikes sein?
Im neuenn Freeride Magazin sind gerade ca. 10 Enduros im Testvergleich. Ev. würdest du auch da fündig..
Mein (Geheim-)Tipp: Das Evil Wreckogning..


----------



## Deleted 235477 (8. März 2018)

Doppelt


----------



## Deleted 235477 (8. März 2018)

Dass man online kauft wenn es nix gibt verstehen ich.
Normal bekommt man ja im laden locker 5% Nachlass , mir wären die 5% die ich beim online Kauf bekommen nicht wert im Garantie Fall  Wochen oder Monate auf Teile oder dass Rad zu warten.


Hab dass schon öfter erlebt dass Freunde (besonders bei Canyon und Radon) ewig warten durften.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (8. März 2018)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Muss es denn zwingend eines dieser beiden Bikes sein?
> Im neuenn Freeride Magazin sind gerade ca. 10 Enduros im Testvergleich. Ev. würdest du auch da fündig..
> Mein (Geheim-)Tipp: Das Evil Wreckogning..



3000€ nur für Rahmen, wers braucht ;-)


----------



## jim_morrison (8. März 2018)

TeamAki schrieb:


> 3000€ nur für Rahmen, wers braucht ;-)


Ja ist leider so..
Aber den Test im Magazin würd ich mir trotzdem anschauen bevor ich ein Enduro kaufen würde..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cola4 (8. März 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Lieber ein längeres Oberrohr mit einem kürzeren Vorbau kombinieren.
> Andersherum geht gar nicht mehr.
> In der neuen Mountainbike soll ein Test vom STEREO HPC 140 SL drinstehen. Testsieg 2018 All mountain.



Finde den Test nicht ? Gibt es den Online nicht?


----------



## jim_morrison (8. März 2018)

cola4 schrieb:


> Finde den Test nicht ? Gibt es den Online nicht?


Kann am Abend mal schauen im Heft und dir den Test ev. durchreichen..


----------



## Deleted 235477 (8. März 2018)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Ja ist leider so..
> Aber den Test im Magazin würd ich mir trotzdem anschauen bevor ich ein Enduro kaufen würde..



Teste aus der Bike-Bravo stehe ich skeptisch gegenüber, selbst wenn dass Rad besser ist nützt mir und 99% aller Biker dass nichts.


----------



## jim_morrison (8. März 2018)

Ich lese die Tests nicht um zu schauen wie toll so ein Bike doch ist. Vielmehr interessiert mich ob es irgendwo Mängel gegeben hat oder andere Schäden. Das finde ich interessant. Das die angepriesenen Bikes achso toll sind ist mir schon klar.. 
Ein kleines BSP (nicht aus besagtem Test):
Wenn bei einem Trek Fuel EX (für ca. 5000 Euro oder mehr) die Kette zwischen Kettenblatt und Hinterbau einklemmt, weil da etwas zu knapp an Platz bemessen wurde, ist das für mich ein klarer Grund so ein Bike nicht zu kaufen. Auf solche Sachen achte ich.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (8. März 2018)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Ich lese die Tests nicht um zu schauen wie toll so ein Bike doch ist. Vielmehr interessiert mich ob es irgendwo Mängel gegeben hat oder andere Schäden. Das finde ich interessant. Das die angepriesenen Bikes achso toll sind ist mir schon klar..
> Ein kleines BSP (nicht aus besagtem Test):
> Wenn bei einem Trek Fuel EX (für ca. 5000 Euro oder mehr) die Kette zwischen Kettenblatt und Hinterbau einklemmt, weil da etwas zu knapp an Platz bemessen wurde, ist das für mich ein klarer Grund so ein Bike nicht zu kaufen. Auf solche Sachen achte ich.


Gut das ist durchaus sinnvoll.


----------



## chenoa (8. März 2018)

3000€ nur der Rahmen. Bekomme das ganze Rad für die Summe. Das Trail Motion ist ja auch kein Enduro. Soll ja auch gescheit klettern.


----------



## ernstschmidt (8. März 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> 3000€ nur der Rahmen. Bekomme das ganze Rad für die Summe. Das Trail Motion ist ja auch kein Enduro. Soll ja auch gescheit klettern.


Testbericht 



[


----------



## ernstschmidt (8. März 2018)

Hab jetzt eines in 18Zoll bestellt


----------



## chenoa (9. März 2018)

Wer hat 22" bestellt?
Bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cola4 (9. März 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Wer hat 22" bestellt?
> Bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge?


Ich habe 22" bestellt. 194cm. SL mit Bikeschuhen ist 93.5cm


----------



## FS99 (9. März 2018)

20" bei 186cm und SL 85cm.


----------



## ernstschmidt (9. März 2018)

18Zoll  176cm groß und 85cm schrittlänge


----------



## chenoa (9. März 2018)

Ich hoffe ich liege mit 22" jetzt richtig bei 190cm und 92.5 cm Schrittlänge.
Kommen aber auch verdammt spät dieses Jahr mit dem Bike raus.
Bestellt im November. Halbes Jahr Wartezeit.


----------



## Marathoni873 (9. März 2018)

Was mich bei dem Test wundert: Cube gibt auf der Homepage das SL 27,5 mit 13,5kg an. In den FAQs wird (aus der Erinnerung heraus) angegeben, dass sich die Gewichtsangaben jeweils auf die kleinste Größe bezieht.
Im Test wird das 18" Bike mit 13,1kg gewogen. Passt nicht ganz zueinander, soll mir aber recht sein.


----------



## FS99 (9. März 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich liege mit 22" jetzt richtig bei 190cm und 92,5 cm Schrittlänge.





Ich glaube schon das es passen wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wollbuchse (13. März 2018)

eventuell werden die 22" Kandidaten hier fündig:

https://www.lucky-bike.de/Fahrraeder/Mountainbike/MTB-Fully/Cube-Stereo-140-HPC-TM-2018.html


----------



## cola4 (13. März 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> eventuell werden die 22" Kandidaten hier fündig:
> 
> https://www.lucky-bike.de/Fahrraeder/Mountainbike/MTB-Fully/Cube-Stereo-140-HPC-TM-2018.html



Habe Angefragt: Frühestens KW16
Also *Achtung: Diese beiden Shops machen falsche Angaben* auf Ihrer Homepage. 
Es sind dies: http://www.basislager.com/catalog/product/view/id/4062/s/cube-stereo-140-hpc-tm-2018/
und https://www.lucky-bike.de/Fahrraeder/Mountainbike/MTB-Fully/Cube-Stereo-140-HPC-TM-2018.html
Gruss cola


----------



## ernstschmidt (15. März 2018)

Mir wurde auch KW 16 von meinem Händler genannt


----------



## Deleted 235477 (15. März 2018)

Heute erste kleine Test runde, sehr geiles  Rad super wendig, für mich ist dass 18Zoll mit 182cm zu klein.

In 18Zoll wiegt dass Rad 13,8kg.


----------



## Marathoni873 (15. März 2018)

Wurden die Pedale dabei mitgewogen?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (15. März 2018)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Wurden die Pedale dabei mitgewogen?



Nein ist ohne.


----------



## ernstschmidt (16. März 2018)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Heute erste kleine Test runde, sehr geiles  Rad super wendig, für mich ist dass 18Zoll mit 182cm zu klein.
> 
> In 18Zoll wiegt dass Rad 13,8kg.


Was hast du für ne schrittlänge? 
Ist der unterrohr Schutz von Werk aus montiert ?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (16. März 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Was hast du für ne schrittlänge?
> Ist der unterrohr Schutz von Werk aus montiert ?



Ca.90cm Stürze muss weit raus.
Ja ist aber nur aufgeklebt und dass Tretlager ist wieder mal frei, dafür wirkt der Schutz stabil.


----------



## Wollbuchse (16. März 2018)

Das HPC 140 SL ist bei diversen Händlern auch wieder geschoben worden...Ansich ja geschickt von Cube. Anstatt am Anfang die krasse Lieferzeit zu nennen und die Kunden so zu anderen Herstellern zu treiben, lieber Schritt für Schritt, damit möglichst wenige abspringen und was anderes kaufen und dann im Mai eh keine Alternative mehr haben


----------



## Deleted 235477 (16. März 2018)

Also im Mai bekommen man doch noch fast alles Räder.
Die sind schlecht organisiert, wachsen zu schnell, und zahlen zu schlecht dafür dass jemand in die Einöde zu Cube zieht. 
Und die die Fullys sind halt nachen den RR Bereich der kleinste Umsatz Bringer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernstschmidt (16. März 2018)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Heute erste kleine Test runde, sehr geiles  Rad super wendig, für mich ist dass 18Zoll mit 182cm zu klein.
> 
> In 18Zoll wiegt dass Rad 13,8kg.


Also sollte mir das bike in 18zoll mit 85er schrittlänge und 176cm groesse passen


----------



## ernstschmidt (17. März 2018)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Heute erste kleine Test runde, sehr geiles  Rad super wendig, für mich ist dass 18Zoll mit 182cm zu klein.
> 
> In 18Zoll wiegt dass Rad 13,8kg.


Waren spacer unter dem Vorbau verbaut? Auf dem Bild leider nicht erkennbar


----------



## chenoa (17. März 2018)

Laut Cube sollen beim 20" 2x5mm und 1x10mm verbaut sein. 50mm Vorbaulänge.


----------



## Kalabani (17. März 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Das HPC 140 SL ist bei diversen Händlern auch wieder geschoben worden...Ansich ja geschickt von Cube. Anstatt am Anfang die krasse Lieferzeit zu nennen und die Kunden so zu anderen Herstellern zu treiben, lieber Schritt für Schritt, damit möglichst wenige abspringen und was anderes kaufen und dann im Mai eh keine Alternative mehr haben



Bei meinem Händler ist heute ein HPC 140 SL angekommen. 
Mir hat er auch für mein bestelltest 140 HPC TM KW 12/13 als Liefertermin gesagt. Bin gespannt ob es wirklich kommt. 
Im System ist es von Cube noch so bestätigt.


----------



## Wollbuchse (18. März 2018)

Kalabani schrieb:


> Bei meinem Händler ist heute ein HPC 140 SL angekommen.
> Mir hat er auch für mein bestelltest 140 HPC TM KW 12/13 als Liefertermin gesagt. Bin gespannt ob es wirklich kommt.
> Im System ist es von Cube noch so bestätigt.



Welche Größe?


----------



## Kalabani (18. März 2018)

Weiß nicht welche Größe er bekommen hat. 
Ich habe mir ein 18“ bestellt.


----------



## Wollbuchse (18. März 2018)

KW 12/13 für ein 18 Zoll halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## Kalabani (18. März 2018)

Ich hoffe nicht, denk aber auch das es wieder verschoben wird


----------



## broesmeli59 (19. März 2018)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Und die die Fullys sind halt nachen den RR Bereich der kleinste Umsatz Bringer.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Google Übersetzung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (19. März 2018)

broesmeli59 schrieb:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Google Übersetzung?



Arbeit, Müde, Handy, Legasthenien von allen bischen


----------



## wallacexiv (19. März 2018)

Kann man das 140 HPC in 20 Zoll noch irgendwo bestellen? Wenn man es jetzt bestellt, kommt es erst in KW20? Stimmt das?


----------



## chenoa (19. März 2018)

Habe meins im November bestellt.Schon da war mein
Liefertermin 20kW.


----------



## wallacexiv (19. März 2018)

Hier stand quatsch


----------



## chenoa (19. März 2018)

Wir haben jetzt kw 12. Muss noch 8 Wochen warten.


----------



## wallacexiv (19. März 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt kw 12. Muss noch 8 Wochen warten.



Jetzt hab ich es verstanden. Es sieht nur so aus, als wäre es überall ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernstschmidt (20. März 2018)

War nix


----------



## ernstschmidt (21. März 2018)

Mein Händler hat heute ein Hpc sl in 18Zoll bekommen


----------



## chenoa (22. März 2018)

Gerade eine Mail von Bike Discount bekommen. Aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten kommt mein Bike erst KW23 an. 
Ich bekomme es dann wahrscheinlich
24KW


----------



## cola4 (22. März 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Gerade eine Mail von Bike Discount bekommen. Aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten kommt mein Bike erst KW23 an.
> Ich bekomme es dann wahrscheinlich
> 24KW


Wann hast du bestellt? Modell TM?


----------



## chenoa (22. März 2018)

26.11.2017
Ja TM in 22"


----------



## cola4 (22. März 2018)

...


----------



## Kalabani (22. März 2018)

Mein Händler hat sich heute auch bei mir gemeldet und mir mitgeteilt das sich der Liefertermin verschiebt. 
Angeblich KW15 soll es jetzt kommen...


----------



## Wollbuchse (22. März 2018)

Kalabani schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat sich heute auch bei mir gemeldet und mir mitgeteilt das sich der Liefertermin verschiebt.
> Angeblich KW15 soll es jetzt kommen...



Die 18 Zoll TM kommen KW20....

Frühestens....


----------



## Kalabani (22. März 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Die 18 Zoll TM kommen KW20....


Diese Information beziehst du von woher ? 
Weil alle Shops im Internet das angeben?


----------



## Wollbuchse (22. März 2018)

Nein, mein Händler meint das.
Bei Cube steht noch KW16, aber das „könne man wohl nicht einhalten“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernstschmidt (23. März 2018)

Heute das Hpc sl in 18Zoll Probe gefahren, passt mir gut mit 85er schrittlänge und 176cm groesse. Mein bestelltes 140TM steht im System immer noch bei kW 16.
Es sind auch beim 18Zoll 3spacer verbaut, und der unterrohr Schutz ist auch vorhanden. Fazit: schaut in schwarz weiß super aus und fährt sich gut


----------



## Wollbuchse (23. März 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Gerade eine Mail von Bike Discount bekommen. Aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten kommt mein Bike erst KW23 an.
> Ich bekomme es dann wahrscheinlich
> 24KW



Auf der Homepage steht noch KW 21....

Ah aber für 16 und 22 Zoll


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (25. März 2018)

Hallöchen, will auch mal schnell meinen Senf dazu geben. Habe mein Tm in 20" für Mitte bis Ende Mai bestätigt bekommen. Wäre also auch so KW 20-22. Genauere Infos hab ich noch nicht bekommen.


----------



## ernstschmidt (3. April 2018)

Mein 140TM in 18zoll wurde im System auf kW 17 verschoben


----------



## ernstschmidt (3. April 2018)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Heute erste kleine Test runde, sehr geiles  Rad super wendig, für mich ist dass 18Zoll mit 182cm zu klein.
> 
> In 18Zoll wiegt dass Rad 13,8kg.


@TeamAki
War das deine Einstellung (hoehe ) auf deinen geposteten Bild von der Sattelstütze ?


----------



## Wollbuchse (3. April 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Mein 140TM in 18zoll wurde im System auf kW 17 verschoben



Aber du hattest recht spät bestellt, oder?


----------



## ernstschmidt (3. April 2018)

Ja, vor 4Wochen weil ich mir bei der Rahmen groesse nicht sicher war.


----------



## chenoa (3. April 2018)

Alle die es interessiert. In der neuen Bike ist ein Vergleichstest vom Trail Motion.


----------



## cola4 (4. April 2018)

Im Biketest hat das TM mit 8 anderen Bikes welche alle 500 bis 1000 Euro mehr kosten, gut abgeschnitten denke ich.
Bremsen: am meisten Punkte von allen.
Antriebseffizients: am meisten Punkte.
Lackqualität: Punkte Maximum
Federung vorne: Zweiter Rang.
Testurteil: *sehr gut.*
Weniger Punkte gab es für Hinterradfederung: der Fox Float DPX2 Factory. Ist doch eine super Federung.

Gruss cola4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wollbuchse (4. April 2018)




----------



## Wollbuchse (4. April 2018)




----------



## chenoa (4. April 2018)

Verarbeitung gab es Abzüge.
Klappernde Fox Transfer und die hintere Steckachse.
Ist die nun von Cube oder Newman?


----------



## Wollbuchse (4. April 2018)

cola4 schrieb:


> Im Biketest hat das TM mit 8 anderen Bikes welche alle 500 bis 1000 Euro mehr kosten,
> Weniger Punkte gab es für Hinterradfederung: der Fox Float DPX2 Factory. Ist doch eine super Federung.
> 
> Gruss cola4



zu straff, wird da geschrieben


----------



## Wollbuchse (4. April 2018)

Vielleicht auch noch ein Vorserienmodell....


----------



## rider1970 (4. April 2018)

Oder die Damen und Herren der MB haben es nicht geschafft, das Fahrwerk richtig einzustellen. Wäre leider nicht das erste mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chenoa (4. April 2018)

Roses Pikes Peak wird Testsieger mit der geringsten Lenkkopf Steiffigkeit.


----------



## Wollbuchse (4. April 2018)

ein bisschen besser lesbar...


----------



## greg12 (4. April 2018)

direkt interessant ist das das billigere oldschool 2 fach hpc sl leichter ist als das tm. siehe mb 04/18 test.
kann jemand das rahmengewicht, laufradgewicht vom TM aus dem test angeben?
warum der hinterbau zu straff sein soll, möglich das die mb tester mal wieder die abstimmung verkackt haben...


----------



## ernstschmidt (4. April 2018)

Eigentlich könnte man den Thread doch in Stereo 140 Modell 2018 umbenennen


----------



## ernstschmidt (4. April 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> direkt interessant ist das das billigere oldschool 2 fach hpc sl leichter ist als das tm. siehe mb 04/18 test.
> kann jemand das rahmengewicht, laufradgewicht vom TM aus dem test angeben?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ernstschmidt (4. April 2018)

Der newman Laufradsatz sollte bei ca. 1620g liegen


----------



## greg12 (4. April 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Der newman Laufradsatz sollte bei ca. 1620g liegen


schon klar, das gewicht steht auch im netz. wollte das komplette laufradgewicht aus dem test wissen. laufräder fahrfertig sozusagen!


----------



## ernstschmidt (4. April 2018)

Es wurde auch das Hpc sl in 18Zoll und das Tm in 20Zoll getestet, das macht auch etwas am Gewicht aus.
Die 36er Gabel und der Dämpfer dürften auch etwas schwerer beim tm sein.


----------



## chenoa (4. April 2018)

Rahmen 20": 2578
Dämpfer: 429
Gabel: 2006
Laufräder: 4468
Laufräder erscheinen mir sehr schwer.
Ich glaube nicht das die Jungs keine Dämpfer einstellen können.
Das Giant und NS Bikes haben auch den DPX2.
Kettenführung, breiter Lenker, Code R
hat alles mehr Gewicht.
Aber 13.31 geht voll i.O.
Tubless Aufbau und ein Carbon Lenker
und vorne steht eine 12.


----------



## greg12 (4. April 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Rahmen 20": 2578
> Dämpfer: 429
> Gabel: 2006
> Laufräder: 4468
> ...


Ok danke für die Gewichte! Das sl ist tatsächlich überall leichter als das tm! Lr Gabel Rahmen alles erwas leichter. Da kann selbst die schwere xt Gruppe verschmerzt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalabani (5. April 2018)

Ich habe gerade eben mit meinem Händler telefoniert!
Er meinte das er gestern die Rechnung bekommen hat und der Lieferschein im System schon hinterlegt ist. 
Sollte Montag oder Dienstag bei ihm ankommen.


----------



## chenoa (5. April 2018)

Super. Bin schon gespannt auf die ersten Fahrberichte.


----------



## Wollbuchse (5. April 2018)

Kalabani schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eben mit meinem Händler telefoniert!
> Er meinte das er gestern die Rechnung bekommen hat und der Lieferschein im System schon hinterlegt ist.
> Sollte Montag oder Dienstag bei ihm ankommen.




Oh dann scheint der Termin ja bei Dir zu stimmen! Vielleicht kommt meins ja auch in KW16


----------



## Kalabani (7. April 2018)

Da ist das Ding! 

Leider bin ich noch nicht zum fahren gekommen, falls ich das morgen schaffe werde ich berichten!


----------



## Marathoni873 (7. April 2018)

Gratuliere, schönes Bike. Ist das jetzt 18"?


----------



## Kalabani (7. April 2018)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Gratuliere, schönes Bike. Ist das jetzt 18"?



Danke, ja ist ein 18“


----------



## chenoa (8. April 2018)

Glückwunsch. Bist wohl einer der ersten die ihr Bike bekommen haben. Wie sieht es den mit einem Kettenstreben und - Unterohrschutz
aus? Ist da was verbaut?


----------



## Kalabani (8. April 2018)

ist an beiden etwas angebracht, wobei mir der Kettenstrebenaufkleber nicht so gefällt. Wird noch einen ordentlichen Montieren.


----------



## cola4 (8. April 2018)

schöne Fotos. Wieviel Platz ist zwischen Hinterradreifen und Rahmen (Kettenstreppe)?
Danke cola


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chenoa (8. April 2018)

Danke für die Fotos. Ich denke auch an der Kettenstrebe muss noch was dran.


----------



## Kalabani (8. April 2018)

cola4 schrieb:


> schöne Fotos. Wieviel Platz ist zwischen Hinterradreifen und Rahmen (Kettenstreppe)?
> Danke cola


----------



## cola4 (8. April 2018)

Super Foto Kalabani, Danke. Ich nehmen an auf der anderen Reifenseite hat es gleichviel Platz


----------



## ernstschmidt (10. April 2018)

Wie schaut es mittlerweile mit den Lieferzeiten aus?


----------



## Wollbuchse (10. April 2018)

Ich frage in 16 nochmal nach, bisher steht der Termin noch


----------



## chenoa (10. April 2018)

Mich würden auch die in der Bike kritisierten Piunkte: klappernde Fox Transfer und hintere Stechachse interessieren. 
Sind den im Lieferumfang Tubless Ventile dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalabani (10. April 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Mich würden auch die in der Bike kritisierten Piunkte: klappernde Fox Transfer und hintere Stechachse interessieren.
> Sind den im Lieferumfang Tubless Ventile dabei?



Ventile sind leider keine dabei gewesen. 
Ein klappern der Transfer kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Zur hinteren Steckachse kann ich auch nichts sagen, hab mir die noch nicht so genau angesehen.


----------



## chenoa (10. April 2018)

Danke Kalabani.


----------



## Wollbuchse (10. April 2018)

Es sind ja auch bei diesem Rad ein paar Spacer verbaut worden, die ersten offiziellen Bilder zeigen diese ja nicht.
Somit kommt doch die Front höher, richtig?
Ändern sich dadurch der Stack im Vergleich zu den Angaben auf der Cube-Seite?

Ich komme darauf, weil Cube den Reach mit 438 mm (M) angibt, im Test des TM gemessen aber 453 mm steht. Und Stack gemessen 617 mm, Cube sagt 601 mm.
Auch wenn das getestete 20 Zoll war, passen die zahlen auch nicht (Reach 458, Stack 610 lt. Cube)

Das getestete 140 SL, das def. in 18 Zoll war, soll einen Reach von 446 mm haben....


----------



## ernstschmidt (10. April 2018)

Hallo Herr Schmidt,
vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht und Ihr Interesse an unseren Produkten.
Im Auslieferungszustand ist das Rad mit normalen Felgenband, Schlauch und Reifen aufgebaut.
Die Felge besitzt die benötigten Eigenschaften um tubeless zu fahren, Sie brauchen aber
noch die spezifischen Ventile, Felgenband und Milch.


Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.


Grüße aus dem Service,[/QUOTE]

Gilt für das 140TM


----------



## chenoa (10. April 2018)

Jo alles klar. Danke.


----------



## nokl73 (12. April 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


>


Welche Ausgabe ist das? Die 4/2017?


----------



## nokl73 (12. April 2018)

Gibt es schon einen ersten Fahrbericht?


----------



## Wollbuchse (12. April 2018)

nokl73 schrieb:


> Welche Ausgabe ist das? Die 4/2017?



04/2018


----------



## nokl73 (12. April 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> 04/2018


Danke!!!


----------



## Tachymeter (14. April 2018)

Die Auslieferung meines 18" ist laut BikeDiscount von KW21 auf KW25 verschoben worden. Mit Glück kommt es noch bevor das Nachfolgemodell vorgestellt wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wollbuchse (14. April 2018)

Tachymeter schrieb:


> Die Auslieferung meines 18" ist laut BikeDiscount von KW21 auf KW25 verschoben worden. Mit Glück kommt es noch bevor das Nachfolgemodell vorgestellt wird...


Das ist so langsam echt nicht mehr lustig...


----------



## chenoa (14. April 2018)

Gibt es denn nur beim TM Verzögerungen oder bei den anderen Ausstattungen auch?
Wo liegt das Problem? 
Rahmen oder Zulieferer?


----------



## nokl73 (14. April 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> 04/2018


Danke!


----------



## Wollbuchse (14. April 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Gibt es denn nur beim TM Verzögerungen oder bei den anderen Ausstattungen auch?
> Wo liegt das Problem?
> Rahmen oder Zulieferer?



In 18 Zoll sind die anderen Ausstattungen bei mehreren Händlern erhältlich. Keine Ahnung woran es liegt.  Habe gestern noch das 140 Race in 18 Zoll zur Probe gefahren.
Fand es übrigens recht kompakt!


----------



## ernstschmidt (16. April 2018)

Heute neuen Liefertermin bekommen , von kw17 auf kw20 verschoben . Das ist zum kotzen


----------



## Wollbuchse (16. April 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Heute neuen Liefertermin bekommen , von kw17 auf kw20 verschoben . Das ist zum kotzen



Stückchenweise wird man hingehalten


----------



## fabsili (19. April 2018)

Hat mittlerweile sonst noch jemand sein Bike bekommen?
Finds extrem nervig, dass die schon das neue/andere Stereo großartig ankündigen, aber kaum jemand das aktuelle erhalten hat.


----------



## Kalabani (19. April 2018)

fabsili schrieb:


> Hat mittlerweile sonst noch jemand sein Bike bekommen?
> Finds extrem nervig, dass die schon das neue/andere Stereo großartig ankündigen, aber kaum jemand das aktuelle erhalten hat.


Ich denk nicht das es das neue Stereo für nächst Saison wird. Glaub das es ein 29“ ist was sie für 2018 nach schieben.


----------



## chenoa (19. April 2018)

Bei keinem Händler in meiner Umgebung in irgendeiner Variante.
Was Cube da abzieht ist unter aller Sau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabsili (19. April 2018)

Kalabani schrieb:


> Ich denk nicht das es das neue Stereo für nächst Saison wird. Glaub das es ein 29“ ist was sie für 2018 nach schieben.



Umso ärgerlicher, dass ich vor paar Monaten bestellt hab und jetzt das Lineup noch verändert wird...


----------



## Bluesboy (19. April 2018)

Kalabani schrieb:


> Ich denk nicht das es das neue Stereo für nächst Saison wird. Glaub das es ein 29“ ist was sie für 2018 nach schieben.


Habe ich gerade heute vom Cube-Händler gehört mit dem 29er. BTW, Ghost ist auch nicht viel schneller. SL AMR X 5.9 kommt Anfang Juni
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Stumpjumper90 (20. April 2018)

Ich habe das HPC 140 SL in 20 Zoll bestellt und das ist laut Händler gestern von Cube versandt worden.

Wo habt ihr denn die Infos bezüglich eines neuen 29er Stereo her?

Ich hatte Cube im Februar diesbezüglich angeschrieben und hierzu haben sie folgendes geantwortet :

"Nein hier ist für 2018 keine weitere Version geplant"


----------



## Wollbuchse (20. April 2018)

Stumpjumper90 schrieb:


> Ich habe das HPC 140 SL in 20 Zoll bestellt und das ist laut Händler gestern von Cube versandt worden.
> 
> Wo habt ihr denn die Infos bezüglich eines neuen 29er Stereo her?
> 
> ...



Gab es nicht sogar schon ein Bild von einem Prototyp? Mit so Cube-Tarnlackierung? 
Und wenn man mal so bei den anderen Herstellern guckt...fast klar, dass da was mit 29“ kommt (kommen muss)


----------



## fabsili (21. April 2018)

Stumpjumper90 schrieb:


> Ich habe das HPC 140 SL in 20 Zoll bestellt und das ist laut Händler gestern von Cube versandt worden.
> 
> Wo habt ihr denn die Infos bezüglich eines neuen 29er Stereo her?
> 
> ...



Das ein neues bzw. zusätzliches Stereo kommen soll findet man auf der Homepage oder auch auf der Facebook Seite von Cube.
Am 25.4. solls wohl Details geben...


----------



## chenoa (21. April 2018)

Vielleicht ist das 29 Stereo noch eher verfügbar als das 2018 Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wollbuchse (23. April 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das 29 Stereo noch eher verfügbar als das 2018 Modell.



Meins ist von Cube verschickt worden, soll Ende der Woche abholbar sein


----------



## Wollbuchse (23. April 2018)

[


----------



## Wollbuchse (23. April 2018)

Stumpjumper90 schrieb:


> Ich habe das HPC 140 SL in 20 Zoll bestellt und das ist laut Händler gestern von Cube versandt worden



Wie lange dauert es dann, bis Dein Händler es hat?


----------



## ernstschmidt (23. April 2018)

Mein Händler hat sich gemeldet, meines kommt diese Woche und nicht erst in kw21


----------



## chenoa (23. April 2018)

Du Glücklicher. Habe heute bei Bike Discount angerufen. KW 23.


----------



## ernstschmidt (23. April 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher. Habe heute bei Bike Discount angerufen. KW 23.


----------



## ernstschmidt (23. April 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> [/QUOTE
> Erst mal abwarten ob es auch kommt]


----------



## Stumpjumper90 (23. April 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es dann, bis Dein Händler es hat?



Die Auslieferung per Spedition soll etwas länger dauern, aber er erwartet es Ende der Woche!

Werde berichten . ...


----------



## chenoa (25. April 2018)

MTB News hat heute das neue Cube 29 Enduro vorgestellt.


----------



## Lormic (26. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen, hat schon jemand erste Erfahrugen mit dem 140 TM sammeln können.

meine waren nicht sonderlich gut bisher. Habe es seit letzter Woche und nun 2 Touren hinter mir und ca 60 km runter. War schon zweimal wieder in der Werkstatt. Im kleinsten Gang raselt es sehr heftig (Laut Händler ist es normal bzw bessert sich sobald die Kette sich "eingefahren" hat.)

Und die Bremsen vorn und hinten schleifen enorm.

Auch wäre euren Einstellungen der High/Low Compression interessant habe das erste mal eine Gabel damit und teste mich gerade durch.

Bin auf eure Berichte gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalabani (26. April 2018)

Lormic schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hat schon jemand erste Erfahrugen mit dem 140 TM sammeln können.
> 
> meine waren nicht sonderlich gut bisher. Habe es seit letzter Woche und nun 2 Touren hinter mir und ca 60 km runter. War schon zweimal wieder in der Werkstatt. Im kleinsten Gang raselt es sehr heftig (Laut Händler ist es normal bzw bessert sich sobald die Kette sich "eingefahren" hat.)
> 
> ...


Moin Lormic,

Ich habe das Bike knapp 4 Wochen. 
Auch ich hatte anfangs Probleme mit der Bremse, hab diese aber einmal neu justiert und seit dem keine Probleme mehr. 

Das raseln im kleinsten Gang habe ich auch, hat mich aber nicht wirklich gestört. Dachte das es die Kette ist die an der Kettenführung schleift. Wobei es jetzt nicht übermäßig laut ist. 

Zu den Einstellung kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich auch erst mit dem Biken angefangen habe. Ein Bekannter hat mit mir am WE das komplette Bike eingestellt.


----------



## Lormic (26. April 2018)

Servus Kalbini,

gestern wurden die Bremsen noch einmal neu justiert. Mal sehen wie sie sich heute machen. Wäre super wenn du mal nachsehen könntest wieviele Klicks du an den Stufen hast. Ich bin jetzt mal mit den Empfehlungen von Fox ins Rennen gegangen bin mir aber noch unsicher was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## chenoa (26. April 2018)

Da anscheinend doch schon TM ausgeliefert sind könntet ihr vielleicht mal etwas zu den angesprochenen Problemen aus dem Bike Test sagen.
1. Klappernde Fox
2. Unsensibeler Dämpfer
3. Hintere Steckachse


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (26. April 2018)

Also ich habe mein TM zwar noch nicht, aber Fahrwerktechnisch bin ich immer deutlich weicher unterwegs wie die Fox Empfehlung.


----------



## Lormic (27. April 2018)

@chenoa: Ich kenne den Test nicht. Hast du nen link dazu? 
-eine klappernde Fox habe ich bisher nicht bemerkt. 
-zum hinteren Dämpfer kann ich sagen ich bin noch am Setup finden. Glücklich bin ich damit noch nicht. Bin allerdings kein Fachmann mache mich heute mal an die Lowspeed Einstellung. 
Wenn da jemand Erfahrungen bzw eine Einstellung für mich hätte wäre ich dankbar.

@ grovemaster: Ich bin auch der Meinung das ist zu hart. Was sind deine Werte?


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (27. April 2018)

Hab ja wie gesagt mein TM noch nicht, und die Werte von der Fox40 und dem X2 kann man hier wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich verwerten. Ich kann mal berichten wenn es soweit ist, das wird aber vermutlich noch etwas dauern.


----------



## Wollbuchse (27. April 2018)

Stumpjumper90 schrieb:


> Die Auslieferung per Spedition soll etwas länger dauern, aber er erwartet es Ende der Woche!
> 
> Werde berichten . ...


Und, ist es schon gekommen?


----------



## chenoa (27. April 2018)

Nochmal der Test mit den Kritikpunkten.


----------



## leviathan85 (27. April 2018)

Also ich hab mein Stereo 140 TM am Mittwoch bekommen und gestern aufgebaut. Ich kann auf jeden Fall die im Bike-Test bemängelte Passform der Steckachse bestätigen. Ansonsten konnte ich noch keine richtige Probefahrt machen, aber auf dem Hof hat sich schon mal alles ganz gut angefühlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chenoa (27. April 2018)

Problem der Achse oder Aufnahme?
Muss man damit leben oder kann man da was anfertigen?
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Gewicht aus? 
Stimmt die Angabe von Cube.
Welche Rahmengrösse fahrt ihr bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge?


----------



## leviathan85 (27. April 2018)

Würde sagen eher Probleme mit der Aufnahme. Wenn die festgeschraubt ist verkantet meine Steckachse. Ich hatte dann beim Radeinbau erst die Aufnahme locker gemacht, dann Steckachse rein und anschließend die Aufnahme gar angezogen. 
Ist nicht tragisch, aber trotzdem merkwürdig. Das Gewicht stimmt bei mir fast aufs Gramm. Hab 13,2kg mit Kofferwaage gemessen. Größe M inkl. Pedale (360g) aber schon tubeless. Ich bin 1,77m. Könnte wohl auch L fahren, aber ich fühl mich wohl drauf.


----------



## chenoa (27. April 2018)

Ja Danke für die Infos.
Habe gerade den Test vom 150 29 TM gelesen. 13.9kg angegeben von Cube.
Nachgewogen 14.5kg Tubless ohne Pedalen in 20".
Da bin ich ja beruhigt das beim 140 27.5 das Gewicht passt.


----------



## ernstschmidt (28. April 2018)

leviathan85 schrieb:


> Würde sagen eher Probleme mit der Aufnahme. Wenn die festgeschraubt ist verkantet meine Steckachse. Ich hatte dann beim Radeinbau erst die Aufnahme locker gemacht, dann Steckachse rein und anschließend die Aufnahme gar angezogen.
> Ist nicht tragisch, aber trotzdem merkwürdig. Das Gewicht stimmt bei mir fast aufs Gramm. Hab 13,2kg mit Kofferwaage gemessen. Größe M inkl. Pedale (360g) aber schon tubeless. Ich bin 1,77m. Könnte wohl auch L fahren, aber ich fühl mich wohl drauf.







Was hast du für Tubeless Band und Ventile verwendet?


----------



## ernstschmidt (28. April 2018)

Da stehen unsere bestellten stereos


----------



## monjede (28. April 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 723325 Da stehen unsere bestellten stereos




Ich würde gerne eins in 20 Zoll nehmen. Werde aber wohl mindestens noch bis kw 23 warten müssen. Außer der Termin verschiebt sich nochmal. 
Bisher wurden anscheinend nur 18 Zoll ausgeliefert. Oder hat jemand schon eine andere Rahmengröße bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monjede (28. April 2018)

leviathan85 schrieb:


> Würde sagen eher Probleme mit der Aufnahme. Wenn die festgeschraubt ist verkantet meine Steckachse. Ich hatte dann beim Radeinbau erst die Aufnahme locker gemacht, dann Steckachse rein und anschließend die Aufnahme gar angezogen.
> Ist nicht tragisch, aber trotzdem merkwürdig. Das Gewicht stimmt bei mir fast aufs Gramm. Hab 13,2kg mit Kofferwaage gemessen. Größe M inkl. Pedale (360g) aber schon tubeless. Ich bin 1,77m. Könnte wohl auch L fahren, aber ich fühl mich wohl drauf.




Schön zu wissen das die Gewichtsangabe recht genau ist. Lenker noch tauschen und schon steht fast eine 12 vorne dran. Finde das als einziges "schlechte" Teil am Rad.


----------



## chenoa (28. April 2018)

Muss leider auch noch bis Anfang Juni warten. 22 Zoll.


----------



## Wollbuchse (28. April 2018)

monjede schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne eins in 20 Zoll nehmen. Werde aber wohl mindestens noch bis kw 23 warten müssen. Außer der Termin verschiebt sich nochmal.
> Bisher wurden anscheinend nur 18 Zoll ausgeliefert. Oder hat jemand schon eine andere Rahmengröße bekommen?



Bei meinem Händler gibt es 16 Zoll ab Lager


----------



## Wollbuchse (28. April 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 723325 Da stehen unsere bestellten stereos


Wo ist das Bild gemacht worden?


----------



## ernstschmidt (28. April 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Wo ist das Bild gemacht worden?



Riva del Garda
Facebook Seite von cube

https://www.facebook.com/cubebikes/posts/10156290616387622


----------



## chenoa (28. April 2018)

Ich werde wohl die Reifen runternehmen und was von Maxxis aufziehen.
Neuen Lenker habe ich schon.
Race Face Six Carbon 800mm.


----------



## monjede (28. April 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Bei meinem Händler gibt es 16 Zoll ab Lager




Und da sag nochmal einer kleine Leute werden benachteiligt.


----------



## monjede (28. April 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl die Reifen runternehmen und was von Maxxis aufziehen.
> Neuen Lenker habe ich schon.
> Race Face Six Carbon 800mm.




Reifen werde ich nur auf Tubeless umrüsten sind ja die Evo sollten also ganz gut sein. 

Beim Lenker ist das auch mein Favorit. Gibt es ja passend in Fox Orange.


----------



## chenoa (1. Mai 2018)

Wie fährt sich denn das Rad jetzt?


----------



## ernstschmidt (1. Mai 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich denn das Rad jetzt?



Meines ist leider noch nicht da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wollbuchse (1. Mai 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Meines ist leider noch nicht da


Meins auch nicht....


----------



## philis (2. Mai 2018)

Ich Bin das Cube Enduro 29 TM in XL gefahren. Dafür dass ich mit 192cm einen SL von knapp 100cm habe, passt dieses Rad sehr gut. 
Bergauf stört mich, dass es doch im Wiegeschritt sehr wippet und ich das Gefühl habe dadurch Energie zu verlieren. 
Mag auch am FOX Dämpfer liegen, der kein richtiges Lockout hat oder an der Konstruktion. 
Ich muss sagen, dass bei den vielen Rädern die ich in dieser Klasse am Gardasee getestet habe, jene mit anderer Dämpfer Konstruktion wie Stumpfjumper, Spectral aber auch das Scott Genius bergauf, gerade im technischen Terrain schöner zu fahren waren. 
Bergab war das Cube eine absolute Spaßmaschine und hat mir mit meinen seltenen Proportionen mehr Spaß als ein Cappra gemacht


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Mai 2018)

leviathan85 schrieb:


> Würde sagen eher Probleme mit der Aufnahme. Wenn die festgeschraubt ist verkantet meine Steckachse. Ich hatte dann beim Radeinbau erst die Aufnahme locker gemacht, dann Steckachse rein und anschließend die Aufnahme gar angezogen.


Hatte ich beim 2017er 120 auch, wenn du die Steckachsenaufnahme festschraubst, dann bekommst du die Achse nicht eingeschraubt ohne das Gewinde zu zerstören. Also wieder leicht gelöst, dann rein mit der Achse und feddich. Die Aufnahme wird durch die Achse festgezogen. Bin gespannt ob meine neuer 140er Rahmen, allerdings auch von 2017, das gleiche Problem aufweist. Ist aber nicht tragisch, weist nur auf schlampige Fertigung hin.


----------



## pesge (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
Hat nun jemand der Glücklichen, die ihr 2018er Stereo 140 HPC TM/SL 27.5 Bike bereits erhalten haben (meins Stereo 140 HPC TM 27.5, wurde wieder verschoben Woche20, 20er) einen Fahrbericht?
Cheers.


----------



## Stumpjumper90 (2. Mai 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Und, ist es schon gekommen?




Mein Händler hat eben angerufen .... das Rad ist da


----------



## Wollbuchse (2. Mai 2018)

Bei meinem kann man es ab diesem Montag im Netz bestellen. 3-5 Tage Lieferzeit. Wer also nun bestellt, hat es eher als ich (bestellt vor Weihnachten) Bis morgen gebe ich ihm noch, dann kann er es sich ....naja ihr wisst schon


----------



## ernstschmidt (2. Mai 2018)

Stumpjumper90 schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat eben angerufen .... das Rad ist da


Welche Rahmengroesse ?


----------



## Wollbuchse (2. Mai 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengroesse ?


Er hat das SL in 20 Zoll...


----------



## monjede (2. Mai 2018)

pesge schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hat nun jemand der Glücklichen, die ihr 2018er Stereo 140 HPC TM/SL 27.5 Bike bereits erhalten haben (meins Stereo 140 HPC TM 27.5, wurde wieder verschoben Woche20, 20er) einen Fahrbericht?
> Cheers.



Da hast du ja Glück meins in 20 Zoll ist aktuelle bei KW 23. 

Fahrbericht würde mich auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernstschmidt (3. Mai 2018)

monjede schrieb:


> Da hast du ja Glück meins in 20 Zoll ist aktuelle bei KW 23.
> 
> Fahrbericht würde mich auch sehr interessieren.



Bei meinem Händler stehen 2 sl in 20Zoll. Eines ist noch zu haben.


----------



## Wollbuchse (3. Mai 2018)

So, meins gerade abgeholt! Kleine Tour, fährt sich super! Keine Mängel festgestellt! Bremse ok, Stütze ok, Achse ok!


----------



## monjede (3. Mai 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Bei meinem Händler stehen 2 sl in 20Zoll. Eines ist noch zu haben.



Ich habe mich ja in das TM verguckt und auch schon bestellt. Nu einfach noch Geduld haben und um so größer ist die Freude wenn es dann da ist.


----------



## Wollbuchse (4. Mai 2018)




----------



## Wollbuchse (4. Mai 2018)

Mudhugger...


----------



## Wollbuchse (4. Mai 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wollbuchse (4. Mai 2018)

dieser wackelt leicht:


----------



## Wollbuchse (4. Mai 2018)

die Griffe wirken etwas billig


----------



## Wollbuchse (4. Mai 2018)




----------



## chenoa (4. Mai 2018)

Schöne Fotos.
Kannst du noch eins von der Kettenstrebe zwecks Kettenstrebenschutz machen?
Schade das der Remote Hebel nicht am Bremshebel befestigt ist.


----------



## Wollbuchse (4. Mai 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos.
> Kannst du noch eins von der Kettenstrebe zwecks Kettenstrebenschutz machen?
> Schade das der Remote Hebel nicht am Bremshebel befestigt ist.



Ja mach ich heute Nachmittag


----------



## Wollbuchse (4. Mai 2018)

Wie kann ich Fotos vom Handy einfügen?


----------



## Kauboi (5. Mai 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Mudhugger...



Darf ich nach der genauen Produktbezeichnung und ggf. Bezugsquelle fragen? Will ich auch an mein TM montieren.....


----------



## Wollbuchse (5. Mai 2018)

Na klar:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...MIjqTAlPTt2gIVTbHtCh0fagB9EAQYAyABEgLUefD_BwE


----------



## chenoa (5. Mai 2018)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syncros/Trail-Fender-Schutzblech-p59586/
Schaut dir den Gender mal an.
Ohne Rappbänder.


----------



## ernstschmidt (5. Mai 2018)

Was fahrt ihr für Tubeless Kits( Ventile usw.) bei den newman laufrädern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wollbuchse (7. Mai 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos.
> Kannst du noch eins von der Kettenstrebe zwecks Kettenstrebenschutz machen?
> Schade das der Remote Hebel nicht am Bremshebel befestigt ist.











entoranget Cockpit


----------



## cola4 (7. Mai 2018)

Mein 22" wurde auch von KW16 auf KW20 geschoben (Händler bestellte es im Sommer 2017)


----------



## ernstschmidt (7. Mai 2018)

Meines ist heute angekommen, hole es morgen bei meinem Händler ab.
140TM in 18Zoll


----------



## Kauboi (7. Mai 2018)

Habe mir nochmal Gedanken zum straffen Hinterbau im TM gemacht und stelle ein paar Dinge fest, die mir nicht einleuchten.

Das Cube 140 SL ist in seiner Klasse mit von der Farbgebung abgesehen identischem Rahmen und Alu-Hinterbau ins Rennen gegangen. Es konnte sich trotz niederwertigerer Ausstattung zum Testsieger seiner Testgruppe küren lassen.

Der Fox Float DPX konnte für sich genommen hervorragende Ergebnisse verzeichnen, bekam viele Vorschusslorbeeren aus kleinen Vorabtests. Wurde dabei in Bikes mit verschiedenen Federbeinaufnahmen montiert.....

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Crew von der Bike Bravo ein Fahrwerk-Setup hinbekommt.

Stellt sich mir die Frage danach, wo die Unstimmigkeit herkommen soll. Eine Montagskomponente?


----------



## chenoa (7. Mai 2018)

Genau die gleichen Gedankengänge habe ich auch. Ich bin Pfingsten in Willingen wo ja Cube auch anwesend ist. Ich hoffe mir das Bike mal auszuleihen jnd die Mitarbeiter mal anzusprechen.
Da mein Bike erst 23kw kommen soll werde ich auch nach Alternativen Ausschau halten.
Ich kann mir nur vorstellen das Cube den DPX ein strammes Grundsetup von Fox verpasst hat.
Da bleibt wahrscheinlich nur ein Tunning bei Toxoholic oder anderen Fahrwerks Spezialisten.


----------



## greg12 (7. Mai 2018)

Kauboi schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Crew von der Bike Bravo ein Fahrwerk-Setup hinbekommt.


DER WITZ DES TAGES!


----------



## Kauboi (7. Mai 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> DER WITZ DES TAGES!



Ludwig Doehl war dabei, der ist Wettkampffahrer, ich traue ihm das schon zu.....


----------



## Wollbuchse (7. Mai 2018)

Kauboi schrieb:


> Habe mir nochmal Gedanken zum straffen Hinterbau im TM gemacht und stelle ein paar Dinge fest, die mir nicht einleuchten.




Was heißt eigentlich straff? Ich bekomme keinen richtigen Sag eingestellt, bei 260 psi ist der immer noch bei 50%

Am We bin ich nur im geschlossenen Modus gefahren und selbst so habe ich 80% des Weges hinten ausgenutzt. Und das waren nur ein paar Wurzeln

Oder liegt das an meinen 85 kg? Überlege, einen Spacer einzusetzen


----------



## chenoa (7. Mai 2018)

Der Dämpfer kann bis 350 PSI meines Wissens gefahren werden.
Spacer verändern nicht den Sag.
Weiß den jemand ob Spacer Serienmäßig verbaut sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kauboi (7. Mai 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Was heißt eigentlich straff? Ich bekomme keinen richtigen Sag eingestellt, bei 260 psi ist der immer noch bei 50%
> 
> Am We bin ich nur im geschlossenen Modus gefahren und selbst so habe ich 80% des Weges hinten ausgenutzt. Und das waren nur ein paar Wurzeln
> 
> Oder liegt das an meinen 85 kg? Überlege, einen Spacer einzusetzen



Mit anderen Worten kannst Du das Resumee der Tester nicht bestätigen? Tatsächlich ist der Float DPX deshalb so außergewöhnlich weil er mit seinen 350 PSI auch für schwerere Fahrer interessant ist. Was aber nicht heissen soll, dass 85 kg übermäßig viel ist für einen Kerl.....SAG sollte bei 30% liegen, ich vermute, dass Du noch ein wenig aufpusten musst  Spacer beeinflusst meines Wissens die Kennlinie ansich, speziell die Endprogression.....


----------



## Kauboi (7. Mai 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Genau die gleichen Gedankengänge habe ich auch. Ich bin Pfingsten in Willingen wo ja Cube auch anwesend ist. Ich hoffe mir das Bike mal auszuleihen jnd die Mitarbeiter mal anzusprechen.
> Da mein Bike erst 23kw kommen soll werde ich auch nach Alternativen Ausschau halten.
> Ich kann mir nur vorstellen das Cube den DPX ein strammes Grundsetup von Fox verpasst hat.
> Da bleibt wahrscheinlich nur ein Tunning bei Toxoholic oder anderen Fahrwerks Spezialisten.



Letzteres würde mich wundern. Fox ist doch schon auf sehr hohem Niveau gefertigt und was die Einstellmöglichkeiten anbetrifft ziemlich komplett. Zudem sind die neueren Teile wie das DPX2 Federbein bereits mit EVOL Luftkammer ausgestattet, was auf den ersten 25% des Federweges ein lineareres Ansprechen generieren soll. Auch dieses Feature steht in direktem Widerspruch zur Testaussage bezüglich des Dämpfers. Bleibt eigentlich nur noch die Option sich selbst ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## explorer88 (7. Mai 2018)

Kann mir jemand die Gewichtsangaben des Cube HPC 140 TM und SL erklären? Das SL müsste ja eigentlich leichter sein, wiegt aber laut Herstellerangabe in der kleinsten Rahmengröße 13,5 (im Vergleich zum TM mit 13,2). Laut dem MOUNTAINBIKE Test wiegt das SL in Rahmengröße 18' 13,1 kg, also in der kleinsten Rahmengröße wahrscheinlich knapp unter 13 kg. Wieso diese Unterschiede?


----------



## Wollbuchse (7. Mai 2018)

Kauboi schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten kannst Du das Resumee der Tester nicht bestätigen? Tatsächlich ist der Float DPX deshalb so außergewöhnlich weil er mit seinen 350 PSI auch für schwerere Fahrer interessant ist. Was aber nicht heissen soll, dass 85 kg übermäßig viel ist für einen Kerl.....SAG sollte bei 30% liegen, ich vermute, dass Du noch ein wenig aufpusten musst  Spacer beeinflusst meines Wissens die Kennlinie ansich, speziell die Endprogression.....



Ne, kann ich nicht bestätigen! Nun mal mehr draufgepumpt (vorher nochmal komplett abgelassen) und dann schön mit zwischendurch 10 Mal bisschen einfedern wieder aufpepumpt. Nun passt es 

Was aber definitiv so ist, dass der Dämpfer in der geschlossenen Einstellung noch ordentlich wippt


----------



## Kauboi (8. Mai 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Ne, kann ich nicht bestätigen! Nun mal mehr draufgepumpt (vorher nochmal komplett abgelassen) und dann schön mit zwischendurch 10 Mal bisschen einfedern wieder aufpepumpt. Nun passt es
> 
> Was aber definitiv so ist, dass der Dämpfer in der geschlossenen Einstellung noch ordentlich wippt



Und bei welchem Wert bist Du mit Deinem Gewicht gelandet? Ging das auf die 300 zu oder war es drüba?
Dass der Dämpfer zum Ärgernis der Asphaltcowboys nicht komplett lockt war auch als leise Kritik in den Tests angemerkt worden, scheint also kein Bug, sondern ein Feature zu sein


----------



## Wollbuchse (8. Mai 2018)

Habe nun hinten 270 und vorn 90


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kauboi (8. Mai 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Habe nun hinten 270 und vorn 90



Damit wäre man beim X2 bereits dicht am Limit. 270 ist nun nicht wesentlich mehr als zuvor 260. Und der SAG ist jetzt korrekt? Ich frage so neugierig nach, weil ich an meinem Darkside einen DHX2 mit Titanfeder verbaut habe. Da spielt Luftdruck keine Rolle, ist einfacher, aber auch weniger variabel.


----------



## chenoa (8. Mai 2018)

Laut Fox bei 91kg und 30% Sag sollen 195 PSI rein.
90 PSI vorne empfinde ich auch für zu viel.
Wie viel SAG hast du jetzt vorne und hinten?


----------



## ernstschmidt (8. Mai 2018)

Endlich da, heute aufgebaut. Gewicht in original Ausstattung ohne Pedale 13,38kg
In 18Zoll .


----------



## chenoa (8. Mai 2018)

Vergesst bitte nicht eure Bikes mal zu wiegen.
Hat den schon jemand auf Tubless umgerüstet? Wie schwer waren denn die verbauten Schläuche?


----------



## Wollbuchse (8. Mai 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Laut Fox bei 91kg und 30% Sag sollen 195 PSI rein.
> 90 PSI vorne empfinde ich auch für zu viel.
> Wie viel SAG hast du jetzt vorne und hinten?



Hinten sind es ca. 30%. Vorher waren es 50%
Vorne habe ich nach Angabe eingestellt. Und das sind inkl. Ausrüstung 90

Sorry sehe gerade 80. So habe ich es auch eingestellt


----------



## Wollbuchse (8. Mai 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Laut Fox bei 91kg und 30% Sag sollen 195 PSI rein.
> 90 PSI vorne empfinde ich auch für zu viel.
> Wie viel SAG hast du jetzt vorne und hinten?



Wo steht das denn? Habe nur die Anleitung mit 5-6 Seiten gefunden


----------



## Tachymeter (8. Mai 2018)

Mal so rein aus langer Weile beim Warten: Von den glücklichen die ihr Bike schon haben, wann und wo habt ihr es geordert ?


----------



## ernstschmidt (9. Mai 2018)

Tachymeter schrieb:


> Mal so rein aus langer Weile beim Warten: Von den glücklichen die ihr Bike schon haben, wann und wo habt ihr es geordert ?



Habe meines Mitte März bei meinen Händler vor Ort bestellt.
Es lohnt sich zu warten, das bike macht Spaß


----------



## chenoa (9. Mai 2018)

Mitte März bestellt und schon das Bike bekommen. Ist ja entzückend.
Ich hab schon Ende Oktober 2017 bestellt und soll bis Anfang Juni warten. Drehe so langsam durch.


----------



## fabsili (9. Mai 2018)

Hängt wohl von den Rahmengrößen ab. In >20" hat wohl noch keiner sein Bike bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tachymeter (9. Mai 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Mitte März bestellt und schon das Bike bekommen. Ist ja entzückend.
> Ich hab schon Ende Oktober 2017 bestellt und soll bis Anfang Juni warten. Drehe so langsam durch.


Ich würde da mal vermuten, dass der Händler das auf eigene Kappe schon vorher bestellt hat. Ansonsten würde ich die Auslieferungssystematik von Cube auch nicht verstehen. Habe selbst Ende November bestellt und soll es nach aktuellem Stand Ende Juni bekommen...


----------



## Wollbuchse (9. Mai 2018)

Tachymeter schrieb:


> Mal so rein aus langer Weile beim Warten: Von den glücklichen die ihr Bike schon haben, wann und wo habt ihr es geordert ?



Es kommt darauf an, wann dein Händler bestellt hat. Bei meinem habe ich im Dezember bestellt. Klingt lang, aber dass es nicht vor März kommt, war da schon klar.
Von daher kann man heute ein 18 Zoll bei liquid life bestellen und bekommt es sofort. 
Und es lohnt sich wirklich! Vor allem ist das grau dunkler als auf den Fotos im Netz, sieht super aus und fährt sich super


----------



## Kauboi (9. Mai 2018)

September 2017 bestellt, Ende Mai soll es kommen. Habe bei Rabe in München bestellt. Wäre mein Zweitbike für Tour, Bergauf und Trails. Mein Spassbike ist das Banshee Darkside. https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2198541


----------



## Wollbuchse (9. Mai 2018)

Tachymeter schrieb:


> Ich würde da mal vermuten, dass der Händler das auf eigene Kappe schon vorher bestellt hat. Ansonsten würde ich die Auslieferungssystematik von Cube auch nicht verstehen. Habe selbst Ende November bestellt und soll es nach aktuellem Stand Ende Juni bekommen...



Die Händler haben alle letzten Sommer/Herbst bestellt.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (10. Mai 2018)

Ist schon alles etwas ärgerlich mit den Lieferzeiten, falls mein Termin nächste Woche verschoben werden sollte werde ich mich mal anderweitig umsehen. Fahr jetzt schon 2 Monate Hardtail und langsam geht mir das echt auf den Zeiger. Muss halt dann Canyon oder sowas herhalten, die sind wenigstens lieferbar.


----------



## Pilatus (10. Mai 2018)

du kennst wohl nicht das Canyon Wartezimmer?


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (10. Mai 2018)

Die Modelle für die ich mich interessiere sind alle lieferbar laut Homepage, geh also davon aus dass das auch stimmt. Bis jetzt hatte ich da keine Probleme.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Mai 2018)

Kann man sich ja ungefähr vorstellen wann das neue 29er kommen wird ... pünktlich zum Frühjahr 2019 ....


----------



## chenoa (16. Mai 2018)

Es ist so ruhig geworden. Sitzt ihr alle nur noch auf dem Bike?
Hat irgendwer zwischenzeitlich sein Bike bekommen oder tut sich nichts mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wollbuchse (16. Mai 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Es ist so ruhig geworden. Sitzt ihr alle nur noch auf dem Bike?
> Hat irgendwer zwischenzeitlich sein Bike bekommen oder tut sich nichts mehr?



Die Kurzbeiner haben es bekommen, die Langbeiner warten noch 

Ich fahre und fahre und bin immer noch begeistert. Habe noch den Ergon SMA3 Comp nachgerüstet, da der verbaute Sattel sehr schmal ist (und ich habe auch nur 11 cm Sitzknochenabstand laut sqlab-Pappe)


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (16. Mai 2018)

Wenn meins dann doch mal irgendwann kommt werde ich auch erst mal 2-3 Tage darauf wohnen


----------



## ernstschmidt (16. Mai 2018)

Heut das Vorderrad auf Tubeless umgebaut, Schlauch war ein 21B mit 178g.
Gewicht vom fat Albert lag bei 780g


----------



## Kalabani (16. Mai 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Habe noch den Ergon SMA3 Comp nachgerüstet, da der verbaute Sattel sehr schmal ist (und ich habe auch nur 11 cm Sitzknochenabstand laut sqlab-Pappe)


Willst den Sattel verkaufen ? Hab meinen schon geschrottet leider. 
Bin dumm vom Pedal abgerutscht und einmal voll drauf gelandet


----------



## ernstschmidt (16. Mai 2018)

So, bike ist fertig umgebaut. Abweichend von der Serie: Lenker sixback Millennium carbon 785 breit mit 35er klemmung, Tubeless Umbau, Race Face 60mm Vorbau, Sattel sqlabs 611ergowave active. Gesamtgewicht incl. Pedale ,tacho , flaschenhalter ca.13,3Kilo.


----------



## Wollbuchse (16. Mai 2018)

Kalabani schrieb:


> Willst den Sattel verkaufen ? Hab meinen schon geschrottet leider.
> Bin dumm vom Pedal abgerutscht und einmal voll drauf gelandet



Klar, den kannst du haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (16. Mai 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> So, bike ist fertig umgebaut. Abweichend von der Serie: Lenker sixback Millennium carbon 785 breit mit 35er klemmung, Tubeless Umbau, Race Face 60mm Vorbau, Sattel sqlabs 611ergowave active. Gesamtgewicht incl. Pedale ,tacho , flaschenhalter ca.13,3Kilo.
> Anhang anzeigen 730241
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 730242



Schönes Teil
Wie macht sich die Sram Code?


----------



## ernstschmidt (16. Mai 2018)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Schönes Teil
> Wie macht sich die Sram Code?



Nach diversen anfangsproblemen ( bekam sie vorne nicht schleiffrei ) verrichtet sie jetzt problemlos Ihre Dienste


----------



## pesge (17. Mai 2018)

So ein Mist! Mein TM 140 20'' wurde von W20 auf W22 verschoben. Wäre ja ok, wenn das definitiv wäre, da dies aber schon die dritte oder vierte Verschiebung ist....


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (17. Mai 2018)

Meins wird angeblich nächste Woche zum Händler geliefert, bin mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2018)

pesge schrieb:


> So ein Mist! Mein TM 140 20'' wurde von W20 auf W22 verschoben. Wäre ja ok, wenn das definitiv wäre, da dies aber schon die dritte oder vierte Verschiebung ist....


Das zieht sich wohl momentan durch die komplette Topmodelreihe ... Kumpel kriegt auch für das Stereo Hybrid eine Verschiebung nach der anderen reingedrückt. Nictmal die Händler kriegen Gründe genannt und die dürfen den Unmut der Kunden ausbaden. ziemlich Arrogant !


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (18. Mai 2018)

Schon ne Frechheit finde ich, aber mit vergleichbaren Alternativen sieht es halt leider auch schlecht aus irgendwie. Es sei denn man will noch 1-2000€ drauf legen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2018)

Ja is bei anderen Hersteller teils auch nicht besser. Weiss nicht wieso man für etwas im Oktober schon tierisch wirbt und auf die kacke haut und es dann erst 6-8 Monate später liefern kann. Die Bikebranche ist echt ne Diva geworden


----------



## standard2k (19. Mai 2018)

Mal ne Frage, hat hier einer , der das 140er hat Probleme mit der Guide R? Ein Bekannter von mir hat das Rad jetzt seit ner Woche und als wir heute unterwegs waren, hat permanent die Vorderbremse gepfiffen bzw. geschliffen. Die Bremse ist aber mittlerweile eingefahren, die Bremssättel sind zentriert und die Scheibe ist auch gerade. Betrifft auch nur die Vorderbremse. Wir haben dann unterwegs nochmal den Sattel zentriert, danach wurde es noch schlimmer, die Beläge liegen immer etwas an und schleifen. Haben dann auch mal das Vorderrad rausgenommen und siehe da, die Kolben gehen nicht wirklich in ihre Ausgangsposition zurück bzw. die oberen Kolben drücken weiter als die unteren. Auch ein Versuch, mit der Bremsscheibe die Kolben etwas reinzudrücken brachte nix. Wäre schon ärgerlich, wenn da jetzt evtl. die Bremse defekt ist. Mir ist ja das Problem vor einiger Zeit bei der Guide mit dem Geberkolben bekannt, aber das die Bremskolben in unterschiedlichen Positionen hängenbleiben?


----------



## Wollbuchse (19. Mai 2018)

An die, die ihr Rad schon haben: hat eure Kurbel bzw. das Tretlager auch Spiel?


----------



## chenoa (19. Mai 2018)

Heute in Willingen endlich mal das Cube gefahren in 20 Zoll. Gefühlt zu klein. 
22 Zoll hat selbst Cube noch nicht.
300hm hoch und die Freeride Strecke runter. Der Hinterreifen hat mich jetzt nicht so begeistert. Bremse hat zum Schluss Geräusche gemacht. Dann noch festgestellt das ein lager Spiel hatte. Einstellung der Federung war natürlich nur ein Grundsetup. Hat nicht wirklich gepasst.
Positiv Sattelstütze, Laufräder Bremsleistungder Code R. Sattel bequem. Habe dann mit einer Kofferwaage nachgewogen. 13.65kg mit Pedalen. 
Mein Junior ist das Stereo 150 29 gefahren und war total begeistert.
Ist den Berg nur so hochgeflogen. 
Werde ich morgen mal testen.
Bin dann das Canyon Spectral gefahren. War begeistert von den Maxxis Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (19. Mai 2018)

Wollte gern das 160er Tm 27,5 heute testen, war leider in meiner Rh immer unterwegs...


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (19. Mai 2018)

Ist das auf dem Bild ein 20zöller? Wie groß bist du denn? 2,60m? Sieht echt winzig aus


----------



## chenoa (19. Mai 2018)

Ja war ein 20"
Bin 1.90cm


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (19. Mai 2018)

Wow, wirkt echt winzig.


----------



## Seebl (19. Mai 2018)

Wenn man sich die Geo-Daten mal anschaut war es ja abzusehen. Mit 1,75m würde ich schon ein 20'' wählen.
Schade ist aber das lange Steuerrohr. Aber es wäre auch ein eigenartiger Gedanke wenn die Cube-Geo mir mal gefallen würde.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (19. Mai 2018)

Da befürchte ich doch glatt dass ich demnächst ein Stereo 140 TM zu verkaufen habe. Ich befürchte dass mir das etwas zu kompakt ist.


----------



## Marathoni873 (19. Mai 2018)

Ich habe bei 1.85m und einer SL von 88cm auch 20" und ich finde, es passt perfekt. Ist zwar das SL, aber um die Ausstattung geht's ja gerade nicht.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (20. Mai 2018)

Also wenn jemand Interesse an nem TM in 20 Zoll hat, ich werde meins leider abgeben müssen. Brauch bis zum kommenden WE ein Rad und das mit dem Cube ist mir zu heikel ob es rechtzeitig klappt. Hab jetzt vorerst ein anderes und würde das Cube zum Listenpreis + Ersatzkette und 2 Schläuchen abgeben. Evtl. könnte ich sogar direkt die Lieferadresse ändern lassen dass es gar nicht erst zu mir geliefert wird. Also falls jemand Interesse hätte kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## fabsili (22. Mai 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Heute in Willingen endlich mal das Cube gefahren in 20 Zoll. Gefühlt zu klein.
> 22 Zoll hat selbst Cube noch nicht.
> 300hm hoch und die Freeride Strecke runter. Der Hinterreifen hat mich jetzt nicht so begeistert. Bremse hat zum Schluss Geräusche gemacht. Dann noch festgestellt das ein lager Spiel hatte. Einstellung der Federung war natürlich nur ein Grundsetup. Hat nicht wirklich gepasst.
> Positiv Sattelstütze, Laufräder Bremsleistungder Code R. Sattel bequem. Habe dann mit einer Kofferwaage nachgewogen. 13.65kg mit Pedalen.
> ...



Bist du das 150 in 29" noch gefahren? Wäre cool wenn du zu denzwei Modellen mal im Vergleich was sagen könntest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chenoa (22. Mai 2018)

Ich selber nicht aber mein Sohn.
Er war begeistert. Ist die Schotterrampen super hoch gefahren. 
Und auf der Freeride Strecke war er sehr schnell.
Aber wann verfügbar?
Bei denen hat sich keiner ausgemärt.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (22. Mai 2018)

Das 29er ist bei Bike-Discount bestellbar, Lieferung ab KW50 steht auf der Homepage


----------



## chenoa (22. Mai 2018)

Sehr geiles Bike. Aber 4500€.


----------



## cola4 (22. Mai 2018)

Preis geht in Ordnung und auch die Kalenderwoche 50 geht nun in Ordnung 
So gerade mein altes Bike verkauft. Nun Bikelos, hoffe auf die Lieferung des 140TM


----------



## chenoa (22. Mai 2018)

Da bist du aber optimistisch.
Mein altes Bike(2016 Stereo 140 Race)
will mein Junior haben. Der ist auch schon ganz ungeduldig. Ich habe auf mein TM 15% Rabatt bekommen. Werde das aussitzen. 
Ein Satz Maxxis Reifen liegt auch schon bereit. Der Fat Albert Rest hat mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## rider1970 (22. Mai 2018)

Wo hast du den den Rabatt bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chenoa (23. Mai 2018)

Bike Discount. 
15% auf alles.


----------



## Tachymeter (23. Mai 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Bike Discount.
> 15% auf alles.


Außer Tiernahrung, eh Radon...

Meine Vermutung ist ja, dass der Rabatt nicht ganz unschuldig an der Wartezeit bei BikeDiscount ist. Schön 3k€ zinsloses Darlehen und die Kunden machen schon keinen Rückzieher wegen des vermeintlichen Schnäppchens. Das Cube dann nicht liefern kann ist BikeDiscount bestimmt auch nicht ganz unrecht


----------



## chenoa (23. Mai 2018)

Bei der heutigen Verzinsung kein Thema. Die Aktion war nach der Cyber Werk. Hab mich auch gewundert.
2 Tage auf alles 15%.
Bin ja ein paar Räder in Willingen gefahren. Ghost SLAMR X 29. Sitzwinkel zu flach. Aber tolle Bremse. Matura.
Radon Jab hört bei 20" auf. Zu klein.
Canyon 22" passte, will aber ein Fox Fahrwerk und Stütze. Bloß keine Reverb mehr. Da haben mir die Maxxis gefallen.
Wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich das Santa Cruz Hightower LT nehmen.
Das lag aber bei 9300€.
Ich denke das TM wird mit ein paar Veränderungen richtig geil.


----------



## cola4 (23. Mai 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Ich denke das TM wird mit ein paar Änderungen richtig geil.


Was sind deine geplanten Veränderungen?
Meine sind:
1: Das 32T Eagle Kettenblatt durch ein spezielles 28T ersetzen. Fahre meistens sehr steil hoch.                                                                     
2: Bremsscheibe hinten erhöhen von 180mm auf *200mm*.                                                                                                                          
3: Felgenbreite von 30mm auf 35mm erhöhen, weil ich dicke Reifen mit wenig Luftdruck bevorzuge. Ersetzen/tauschen durch EVOLUTION SL A.35 vorne und hinten.

4. Carbonlenker

5. Remote Hebel oder etwas ähnliches für den Dämpfer (Fox Float DPX2 Factory EVOL, 185x52.5mm Trunnion Mount, Open(Adjustable)/Medium/Firm Mode, Kashima Coated). Offiziell ist kein Remote Option verfügbar, erst für nächste Saison.
Plane einen Selbstgebaute Konstruktion mit 1.5mm Stahldraht.
Gruss cola


----------



## rider1970 (23. Mai 2018)

Zu 2.
Hast du nach geschaut ob cube den Rahmen für 200 er Scheiben frei gibt?


----------



## chenoa (23. Mai 2018)

1. Race Face SIX Carbon Lenker
2. Maxxis 2.6 Reifen- Tubless
3. Reverb Hebel tauschen. Will ein       cleanes Cockpit. Matchmaker. Weiß aber noch nicht welchen. Bike York oder Woolftooth.
4. Sattel und Griffe. 
5. Evtl. Organische Bremsbeläge.
    Erstmal testen.
6. Später mal einen X01 Shifter. Der schaltet doch anders als GX.


----------



## fabsili (24. Mai 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> 1. Race Face SIX Carbon Lenker
> 2. Maxxis 2.6 Reifen- Tubless
> 3. Reverb Hebel tauschen. Will ein       cleanes Cockpit. Matchmaker. Weiß aber noch nicht welchen. Bike York oder Woolftooth.
> 4. Sattel und Griffe.
> ...




Reifen habe ich auch schon 2 neue daheim (DFH + Aggressor). Welche sind es bei dir geworden?
Unterschied bei GX/X01 Shiftern ist wohl nicht mehr wirklich vorhanden seit Eagle.

Hatte übrigens gehofft mein Bike diese Woche noch zu bekommen... wurde aber gestern Abend auf frühestens KW23 vertröstet :/


----------



## cola4 (24. Mai 2018)

fabsili schrieb:


> Hatte übrigens gehofft mein Bike diese Woche noch zu bekommen... wurde aber gestern Abend auf frühestens KW23 vertröstet :/



Die Infos kamen direkt von Cube? Auf welchen Rahmengrösse wartest du? Gruss cola


----------



## fabsili (24. Mai 2018)

cola4 schrieb:


> Die Infos kamen direkt von Cube? Auf welchen Rahmengrösse wartest du? Gruss cola


Warte auf 20"

Nicht direkt von Cube...folgendes Stand aber drin:

"... ich habe heute nochmal mit Cube persönlich telefoniert. Die Rahmen für das Rad sind letzte Woche bei Cube eingetroffen und nächste Woche soll die Produktion hierfür starten. Wir erwarten dann somit, dass ab dem 05.06. die Auslieferung der Räder beginnt. ..."

Ich nehme an, dass mit Produktion der Aufbau des Rads gemeint ist


----------



## chenoa (24. Mai 2018)

Bei mir wird es der DHR 2 vorne und der Rekon hinten. Beide in 3C Max Terra.
Wird mein letztes Cube werden.
Hab vom warten die Schnauze voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monjede (24. Mai 2018)

Ich habe ja meins auch von Bike Discount und mit 15% Rabatt und da habe ich schon eine Weile die Meldung das es erst in KW 23 kommt. Mal sehen ob das dann auch so ist oder noch Mal kurz vorher eine Verschiebung kommt. Langsam nervt es doch netten Rabattes.


----------



## chenoa (24. Mai 2018)

So ebend kam eine Mail von Bike Discount. Dreimal dürft ihr raten was drin steht. Leider verschiebt sich def Auslieferungstermin durch Produktionschwierigkeiten auf die 23KW.


----------



## Tachymeter (24. Mai 2018)

Na freu dich . Ich bin schon seit Wochen auf der KW25, auch bei BD.


----------



## monjede (25. Mai 2018)

Tachymeter schrieb:


> Na freu dich . Ich bin schon seit Wochen auf der KW25, auch bei BD.




Auch in 20 Zoll?


----------



## Tachymeter (25. Mai 2018)

monjede schrieb:


> Auch in 20 Zoll?



18"


----------



## chenoa (25. Mai 2018)

Hat denn schon jemand 22" bekommen?


----------



## monjede (25. Mai 2018)

Tachymeter schrieb:


> 18"




Ich dachte die sind schon alle geliefert. 

Aber ich rechnen ja auch nochmal mit einer Verschiebung.


----------



## cola4 (25. Mai 2018)

Hätte eine gute Idee für Cube. Die Modellreihe 2019 auslassen.
Dann immer im Herbst  die neuen Modelle fürs Folgejahr schon liefern.
Das heisst im Herbst 2019 wir das Modell von 2020  schon geliefert.
Für beide Seiten ein Win/Win.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (25. Mai 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Hat denn schon jemand 22" bekommen?



Ich warte auf mein 22" laut BD in der KW23 bin gespant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monjede (25. Mai 2018)

cola4 schrieb:


> Hätte eine gute Idee für Cube. Die Modellreihe 2019 auslassen.
> Dann immer im Herbst  die neuen Modelle fürs Folgejahr schon liefern.
> Das heisst im Herbst 2019 wir das Modell von 2020  schon geliefert.
> Für beide Seiten ein Win/Win.



Ich behaupte einfach das ich ein 2019 Modell habe.


----------



## LittleR3dCar (29. Mai 2018)

und, gibt es Neuigkeiten?


----------



## chenoa (29. Mai 2018)

Nein. Bei mir wie gehabt. Warten.


----------



## mod87 (29. Mai 2018)

Ich verfolge diesen Thread nun auch schon seit ein paar Wochen und benutze ihn als Beruhigungsmittel für meine geplagte Mointainbiker Seele während der Wartezeit  Auch wenn es jetzt hart klingt...es ist schön zu wissen, dass man nicht der Einzige ist, der auf sein 140er Stereo wartet.

Zur Bestellung: 140er HPC TM in 20 Zoll
Ich hatte das Bike am 24.10.2017 im Cube Store (ca 50km entfernt) bestellt, nachdem mein lokaler Händler bereits zu diesem Zeitpunkt sein Kontingent erschöpft hatte für dieses Modell. Auch eine Nachfrage beim Vertriebler hat damals nichts gebracht, mein lokaler Händler konnte nicht mehr bestellen. Daher hat mir mein lokaler Händler empfohlen es anderweitig zu beschaffen.
Meine nächste Anlaufstation war ein Cube Store, welcher ca 50km entfernt liegt. Als ich bei der Bestellung nach dem zu erwartendem Lieferdatum gefragt habe, wurde mir laut System ein Lieferdatum von KW7 genannt.

Ich habe seit KW9 regelmäßigen Mailkontakt mit dem Cube Store und das Lieferdatum wurde im 1-2 Wochenryhtmus nach hinten verschoben. Der nette Herr aus dem Cube Store hat auch regelmäßig direkt bei Cube angerufen und persönlich nachgefragt (ich glaube ihm, dass er wirklich dort angerufen hat). Aber auch die Informationen, die er von Cube bekommen hat, waren eben immer falsch. In unserem Mailverkehr kam etwas Sarkasmus hinzu.

Ich habe mich ebenfalls (nicht nur einmal) nach Alternativen umgesehen, aber ich bin stehts wieder beim 140er Stereo gelandet.

Heute habe ich endlich einen erlösenden Anruf bekommen: mein 140er ist da...aber nur theoretisch
Theoretisch desshalb, weil der Dämpfer einen Defekt hat und heute zu Fox geschickt wurde...
Ich hoffe nun mein Bike gegen Ende nächster Woche endlich zu erhalten.


----------



## LittleR3dCar (29. Mai 2018)

Alter?? 10/2017 bestellt? Ich beschäftige mich erst seit ein paar wochen mit dem Thema mtb kauf, aber was ich so lese und selbst alles erfahre va zum Thema Lieferzeiten ist ehrlich gesagt kack frech.


----------



## Marathoni873 (29. Mai 2018)

Ich hatte auch zunächst das TM in 20" bestellt und bekam vom online Händler einen Termin Mitte bis Ende Mai genannt. Das war im Februar. Aus diesem und weiteren Gründen habe ich mich anders entschieden und das SL bestellt, was aber auch nicht wie angekündigt Anfang April sondern Anfang Mai kam. Leider musste ich schon zweimal feststellen, dass bestimmte Teile schlampig montiert bzw. durch die Montage defekt waren. Der Druck bei Cube ist der Qualität sicherlich auch nicht gerade zuträglich.

Ich hoffe, ihr bekommt bald alles eure Bikes in einwandfreiem Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (30. Mai 2018)

Cube üblich sind die Preise Top, die Lieferzeiten und Verzögerungen leider Flop. Und die längsten Lieferzeiten hat Cube jedesmal bei den Spitzenmodellen. Das erste  27,5er Stereo 160 SLT hatte ich damals im Oktober bestellt mit Liefertermin Jänner. Geliefert wurde es Anfang Juli. Wollte für diese Saison als drittes Bike noch ein Stereo 150 C:68 29 in L bestellen.
Der Händler meint laut Cube werden die ersten Bikes davon Mitte November lieferbar sein. Ich musste ihn daraufhin wirklich fragen was er daran nicht verstanden hat, dass ich ein Bike für diese Saison suche.
Was einen Hersteller dazu reitet Ende April ein Bike vorzustellen das frühestens im November, so wie ich Cube kenne eher Februar 2019 erst lieferbar sein wird ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (30. Mai 2018)

Ist schon echt traurig was Cube sich da leistet. Hab mittlwerweile ein anderes Rad gekauft weil ich halt auch mal wieder Rad fahren wollte bevor wieder Winter ist. Keine Ahnung wann mein Stereo geliefert wird, äußert sich irgendwie auch keiner mehr dazu. 

Wie gesagt, wenn jemand eins in 20“ sucht kann er meins gerne haben.


----------



## fabsili (30. Mai 2018)

Ja echt traurig mittlerweile...
Sofern mein zuletzt genannter Liefertermin (KW23) nicht eingehalten wird oder das Bike gar mit irgendeinem Defekt ausgeliefert wird, kommt das Ding zurück und ich suche mir was anderes (14 Tage Widerrufsrecht sei dank!)

@Groovemaster_85  Welches Bike hast du dir geholt?


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (30. Mai 2018)

Hab das 140 TM bestellt.


----------



## chenoa (30. Mai 2018)

Verrückte Welt. Ein halbes Jahr auf das Rad warten. Überall ausverkauft.
Dann hat man die Schnauze voll und tritt zurück. 3500€ ein halbes Jahr in Vorkasse gegangen. 
Dann kommt einer der ein MTB sucht und kauft das Bike direkt ohne Wartezeit.


----------



## fabsili (30. Mai 2018)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Hab das 140 TM bestellt.


Das meinte ich nicht, sondern dein Alternativ-Rad. Das TM willst doch wieder abgeben.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (30. Mai 2018)

Sorry, mein Fehler. Ist jetzt ein Santa Cruz Hightower geworden, bisschen was anderes mit 29“ und preislich kann es leider mit dem dem Stereo nicht mithalten aber macht wirklich Spaß das Rad. Kann aber auch am Entzug liegen


----------



## chenoa (30. Mai 2018)

Super geiles Rad. Wäre auch meine Alternative.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (30. Mai 2018)

Ist echt top, bergauf wie bergab. Aber wenn es nicht gerade bei Bike-Components im Angebot gewesen wäre dann wäre es mit Sicherheit ein anderes geworden.


----------



## monjede (2. Juni 2018)

Vielleicht lohnt sich das warten ja doch. Und nächste Woche ist ja KW 23 und bisher kam ja keine Mail von wegen neuer Termin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chenoa (2. Juni 2018)

Wo ist der Bericht den her?
Hört sich gut an.


----------



## monjede (2. Juni 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Wo ist der Bericht den her?
> Hört sich gut an.



Ist ein Dauertest aus der aktuellen Mountainbike. Wobei man sagen muss der Mann ist nur 350 km damit gefahren. Hat es also auch noch nicht so lange anscheinend.


----------



## baxxter (3. Juni 2018)

Hi
Wurden eigentlich schon 29er Stereo 150 ausgeliefert?
Habe mir ein SL in 20“ bestellt, Liefertermin kw29, ich bin gespannt wann es kommt  

Grüße

PS: gibts noch keine extra Thread für das Bike?


----------



## fabsili (4. Juni 2018)

Bin ja mal gespannt wer von uns sein Bike tatsächlich diese Woche bekommt und bei wem es mal wieder heißt "Die Auslieferung verzögert sich" 
Sollten Wetten abschließen...


----------



## LittleR3dCar (4. Juni 2018)

Mein Fahrradhändler hat mir soeben mitgeteilt, das Cube die Rahmen nicht geliefert bekam. Daher werden erst kommende Woche die nächsten Stereo 140 HPC TM gefertigt.


----------



## chenoa (4. Juni 2018)

Ich dreh durch.
So langsam sollte Cube sich mal eine Entschädigung einfallen lassen und jedem wartenden Kunden was anbieten.


----------



## monjede (4. Juni 2018)

Ich hätte ja getippt das erst gegen Ende der Woche die ersten Termin Verschiebungen los gehen. Aber Woche fängt ja gut an.


----------



## cola4 (4. Juni 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Ich dreh durch.
> So langsam sollte Cube sich mal eine Entschädigung einfallen lassen und jedem wartenden Kunden was anbieten.


10% Gutschein auf nächstes CUBE Bike


----------



## monjede (4. Juni 2018)

Gerade E-Mail bekommen das sich der Termin auf KW 24 verschiebt. Also da kann man sich auf Cube verlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OdwMiBiker (4. Juni 2018)

monjede schrieb:


> Gerade E-Mail bekommen das sich der Termin auf KW 24 verschiebt. Also da kann man sich auf Cube verlassen.


Was für eine Größe hast du bestellt?


----------



## chenoa (4. Juni 2018)

Ich habe auch gerade Liefertermin 24kw erhalten.
Was soll der Scheiß. Wieder ein Termin der dann doch nicht eingehalten wird.
Schön wieder am Montag die ganze Woche versaut.


----------



## monjede (4. Juni 2018)

OdwMiBiker schrieb:


> Was für eine Größe hast du bestellt?



Ich habe ein 20 Zoll bestellt.


----------



## monjede (4. Juni 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gerade Liefertermin 24kw erhalten.
> Was soll der Scheiß. Wieder ein Termin der dann doch nicht eingehalten wird.
> Schön wieder am Montag die ganze Woche versaut.



Ich denke die schaffen es noch das sie das 2019 Modell vorstellen bevor das 2018 ausgeliefert wird. 
Versuche es nur noch mit Humor zu nehmen ist traurig genug. 
Ich habe jetzt so lange gewartet da machen es die vier fünf Wochen jetzt auch nichts mehr.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (4. Juni 2018)

bei BD steht jetzt auch KW24
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-stereo-140-hpc-tm-27.5-grey-n-orange-654572


aber was wollen wir machen warten ist angesagt 


Mail habe ich noch keine bis jetzt bekommen, warte auf ein 22Zoll

Update : Gerade Mail bekommen KW 24


----------



## monjede (4. Juni 2018)

OdwMiBiker schrieb:


> bei BD steht jetzt auch KW24
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-stereo-140-hpc-tm-27.5-grey-n-orange-654572
> 
> 
> ...




Du sagst es abwarten und die Zeit das Cube Hartail quälen und Galgenhumor betreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groovemaster_85 (6. Juni 2018)

KW 24 soll es bei mir werden


----------



## chenoa (6. Juni 2018)

Cube Scheibchen Taktik.
Ebend eine Mail bekommen. 
Verschoben auf kw 25.


----------



## fabsili (6. Juni 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Cube Scheibchen Taktik.
> Ebend eine Mail bekommen.
> Verschoben auf kw 25.


Montag heißts kw24 und am Mittwoch kw25... Dreister gehts wohl kaum. Aber immerhin habt ihr ne Info erhalten. Warte drauf überhaupt mal ne Aussage zu bekommen. Aber vll wartet mein Händler bis es kw26 heißt


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (6. Juni 2018)

Info kam nur auf Nachfrage


----------



## cola4 (6. Juni 2018)




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Juni 2018)

Ich müsste ganz schön bekloppt sein, das was Cube da abzieht mir gefallen zu lassen.


----------



## chenoa (6. Juni 2018)

Was würdet ihr denn machen, wenn es gleich heißen würde Liefertermin verschiebt sich um 5 Wochen?
Montag hat Cube mir die Woche versaut. Und Mittwoch die nächste gleich mit. Solangsam ist die Vorfreude weg. 
Irgend etwas muss ja auch mit dem Rahmen faul sein das es überhaupt noch kein 22" Bike gibt.
Ich weiß noch gar nicht wie ich den empfinde, sollte die Nachricht irgendwann mal kommen das mein Rad da ist.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (6. Juni 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Irgend etwas muss ja auch mit dem Rahmen faul sein das es überhaupt noch kein 22" Bike gibt.



Sicher das der Rahmen das Problem ist ?
Den das Stereo 140 HPC SL in 22" ist ja baugleich was den Rahmen angeht und das ist lieferbar und steht auch bei manchen Händler und Internetversender als lieferbar.

Mach mir keine Angst


----------



## chenoa (6. Juni 2018)

In Willingen sagten mir die Mitarbeiter das sie selber keinen 22" Rahmen vom TM haben.
Stimmt das SL hat den gleichen Rahmen.


----------



## Seb_87 (6. Juni 2018)

Heute im Shop gesehen in 18"
Bei Rabe Bike in Weiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tachymeter (6. Juni 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Heute im Shop gesehen in 18"
> Bei Rabe Bike in Weiden
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 738263



Und was soll uns das sagen ? Rahmen falsch lackiert? Kein Kashima mehr lieferbar bei Fox? Oder doch kein 2018er Stereo 140? Sieht mehr nach einem 160er aus ;-)


----------



## Seb_87 (6. Juni 2018)

Tachymeter schrieb:


> Und was soll uns das sagen ? Rahmen falsch lackiert? Kein Kashima mehr lieferbar bei Fox? Oder doch kein 2018er Stereo 140?



Brille putzen und den Post überdenken


----------



## Tachymeter (6. Juni 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Brille putzen und den Post überdenken



Bin kein Brillenträger, klär mich auf . Die letzten 10 Seiten ging es nur um das 140er, dein Bild zeigt ein 160er...


----------



## Seb_87 (6. Juni 2018)

Tachymeter schrieb:


> Bin kein Brillenträger, klär mich auf . Die letzten 10 Seiten ging es nur um das 140er, dein Bild zeigt ein 160er...



Eben - Hab mich nur am Titel orientiert und nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen... Mich hatte das neue 140er auch stark interessiert - aber eben wegen der Lieferung hab ich im Januar ein Giant (Modell 2018) gekauft... Dachte nur vll wills jemand haben der schon länger wartet


----------



## monjede (6. Juni 2018)

Also mein Tip ist die schaffen es noch bis die KW's mit 30 beginnen. Aber ist echt schon rekordverdächtig Montag und Mittwoch ne Verschiebung rein zu knallen hätten sie ja wenigstens bis nächsten Montag warten können.


----------



## Schafschützer (7. Juni 2018)

Ich bin sehr geehrte mich in eurer Warteschlange hinten anstellen zu dürfen.

Hab mein 140er TM in 18" aber erst vor einer Woche bei Bike24 bestellt. LT: 25/26 KW

Die ersten 500 Stereos gingen wohl erst zu diversen Zeitschriften, um sie gut bewerten zu lassen.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (7. Juni 2018)

Habe mal Cube nachgefragt das ist die Antwort 


Hallo Herr Heim,


vielen Dank für Ihre Mail und Ihr Interesse in CUBE Bikes.


Wir bedauern, dass bei Ihrem Bike Lieferverzögerungen aufgetreten sind und verstehen natürlich, dass Sie darüber verärgert sind.


Leider kommt es vor, dass manche Teile, die wir für unsere Produktion benötigen, verspätet geliefert werden. Ohne diese Teile ist es für uns nicht möglich, die Produktion zu starten. Aus diesem Grund muss sie verschoben werden, bis die benötigten Produkte eintreffen.


Sie können sicher gehen, dass wir an den Lieferverzögerungen arbeiten und alles tun, um Ihr Rad sobald wie möglich zu liefern.


Viele Grüße aus dem Fichtelgebirge

Ellen









*
Marketing*



Pending System GmbH & Co. KG
Ludwig-Hüttner-Str. 5-7
95679 Waldershof

E: [email protected]




Pending System GmbH & Co. KG / Ludwig-Hüttner-Str. 5-7 / D-95679 Waldershof / Registergericht Weiden HRA1369 
Komplementärin: Pending System GmbH / Registergericht Weiden HRB952 / 
Geschäftsführer: Andreas Foti
Steuer-Nr. 254/172/01109 / Ust-ID: DE133 991 947 / Gerichtsstand: Tirschenreuth


----------



## LittleR3dCar (7. Juni 2018)

Mein canyon spectral 9.0 ist verschickt, damit hat cube mich als Kunden verloren.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (7. Juni 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groovemaster_85 (7. Juni 2018)

Mein TM wurde gerade als versandt markiert.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (7. Juni 2018)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Mein TM wurde gerade als versandt markiert.


Nein

Was für eine Größe hast du nochmal


----------



## chenoa (7. Juni 2018)

Bestimmt kein 22" oder?


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (7. Juni 2018)

Nee, ich sollte ein 20er bekommen. So hab ichs zumindest bestellt


----------



## chenoa (7. Juni 2018)

Bekommst vieleicht das von einem Freund.
Dem ist der Kragen geplatzt.
Bekommt diese Woche sein YT Jeffsey CF Pro 29
Ja nicht alle lassen sich alles gefallen
Aber Cube wird die Räder trotzdem verkaufen.


----------



## johnseehu (8. Juni 2018)

16' sind scheinbar wieder lieferbar... meins wurde vorgestern als Versand markiert und bei Bikediscount sind sie auch grün markiert... mit dem Hinweis Lieferung KW24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabsili (8. Juni 2018)

Die Aussage direkt von Cube gefällt mir ja wunderbar...
Gibt nichts sympathischers als Firmen, die die Verantwortung bei Problemen auf ihre Lieferanten schieben. 
Man könnte meinen, dass ihnen die Lieferanten aufgezwungen worden sind 
Hierbei wird auch nicht unterschieden ob man mit dem Endkunden spricht oder Händlern, zumindest meiner wurde mit einer sehr ähnlichen Nachricht abgewimmelt.

Werde mich jetzt leider mangels Alternativen auch gedulden, wird aber definitiv mein (gilt für die ganze Family!!) letztes Bike oder sonstiges von Cube gewesen sein.


----------



## Schafschützer (8. Juni 2018)

Das Problem mit den Vorlieferanten kann ich nachvollziehen. Wenn ich da an die Lieferzeit für mein Auto denke.

Das TM ist halt ein absoluter Preis/Leistungshammer. Da kann nicht mal Canyon mithalten.


An die Glücklichen, die bereits fahren: Welche Reifengröße passt denn noch in den Rahmen? Gehen da 2.60er?


----------



## chenoa (8. Juni 2018)

Habe mal ein bisschen gegoogelt.
Die Verbauten Komponenten sind überall lagernd.
Mein Gefühl sagt mir das diese ganzen Fernost Rahmenbuden das Problem sind.
Und mit dem Preisvorteil stimmt, wenn das Rad zum Frühjahr kommt. Im Spätsommer werden die ersten 2018 Modelle schon reduziert.
2.6 Reifen müssten passen. Meine liegen schon bereit.


----------



## Schafschützer (8. Juni 2018)

Ich glaube nicht, daß unser 140er TM jemals reduziert wird. Merke:Wo nichts ist, kann man nichts reduzieren.


----------



## fabsili (11. Juni 2018)

Und heute ist es wieder so weit....
es gilt herauszufinden wer von uns als erstes enttäuscht wird und sich eine weitere herausragende Woche Wartezeit verdient!!


----------



## OdwMiBiker (11. Juni 2018)

So neue Woche neues Glück

Es werden noch Wetten angenommen


----------



## LittleR3dCar (11. Juni 2018)

und wie ist der Stand der Dinge?


----------



## chenoa (11. Juni 2018)

Den Montag schon mal überstanden ohne Terminverzögerung.


----------



## monjede (11. Juni 2018)

Ich bleibe bei meiner Wette das wir die KW 30 erreichen. Wer bietet mehr. 

Noch ist die KW 24 nicht um.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (11. Juni 2018)

Hab heute mit der spedition telefoniert, Rad kommt morgen nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chenoa (11. Juni 2018)

Welche Rahmengrösse hast du bestellt?
Sollte der Termin nochmal geschoben werden, storniere ich. 
Andere Mütter habe auch schöne Töchter.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (11. Juni 2018)

20" kannst zu Not meins haben


----------



## chenoa (11. Juni 2018)

Ich brauche 22"
Und von denen ist immer noch keins Ausgeliefert.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (11. Juni 2018)

Wirklich lächerlich dass was die da treiben, ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen.


----------



## johnseehu (12. Juni 2018)

Juhu da ist es... mein 16' ist gestern angekommen und hat gleich ein paar Updates gekriegt


----------



## chenoa (12. Juni 2018)

Sehr schön. Was für Maxxis Reifen hast du montiert?


----------



## johnseehu (12. Juni 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Was für Maxxis Reifen hast du montiert?


sorry foto ist bisschen ungenau. sind 2,3er DHF vorn und Highroller hinten... werden schön breit auf den Laufrädern.
Der Newman LRS ist richtig geil! gefällt mir sehr gut und der Sound is hammer.
Geändert hab ich noch:
Innenlager und Kurbelsatz, Raceface Sixc
77designz bashguard und Kefü,
77designz Vorbau,
Reverse Lenker,
XTR Bremse, Reverse Scheiben
Matchmaker und Wolftooth remote für die dropperpost,
Griffe,
bisschen Slapper Tape für den Rahmen


----------



## chenoa (12. Juni 2018)

Kannst du bitte mal ein Foto von dem Wolftooth Reverb Hebel machen. Den oder den Bike Yoke Triggy habe ich auch auf dem Schirm.
Hast du Tubless aufgebaut?


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (12. Juni 2018)

Hab eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chenoa (12. Juni 2018)

Du Glücklicher. Jetzt sag nicht 22"


----------



## monjede (12. Juni 2018)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Hab eins




Wo hattest du bestellt? Glaube du hast es schon Mal geschrieben aber bin zu faul zum suchen.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (12. Juni 2018)

Ist ein 20er, hab ich in Österreich bestellt bei fitstore24. Kannte ich vorher auch nicht waren aber die letzten bei denen ich noch eins bestellen konnte.


----------



## Schafschützer (13. Juni 2018)

Ich verabschiede mich aus der Warteschlange und wünsche euch die Einhaltung aller Liefertermine.

Nachdem ich einen Händler gefunden habe, bei dem noch ein 140er TM im Karton rumgammelte, habe ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht und das Rad gestern nach einer 330 KM langen Autofahrt abgeholt.

Gestern Abend mit dem Verein die Einweihungstour gefahren und ich kann nur sagen; dieses Rad ist wirklich geil. Um längen besser als mein 5 Jahre altes Trek Fuel EX 9.

Es braucht etwas Druck auf dem Lenker aber dann fährt es wie von alleine durch den Trail. Bergauf leicht und traktionsstark. Das Vorderrad kommt erst bei richtig steilen Rampen hoch. Einzig den Reifen vertraue ich noch nicht ganz und die Fahrwerkseinstellung wird wohl einige Touren brauchen.


----------



## UPI1 (13. Juni 2018)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Es braucht etwas Druck auf dem Lenker aber dann fährt es wie von alleine durch den Trail. Bergauf leicht und traktionsstark. Das Vorderrad kommt erst bei richtig steilen Rampen hoch. Einzig den Reifen vertraue ich noch nicht ganz und die Fahrwerkseinstellung wird wohl einige Touren brauchen.




Hallo Schafschützer, bist du mit dem Bike auch schon mal ein wenig länger (> 5km) rauf gefahren?
Hast du dabei Probleme mit der 1ten und dem Kettenspanner gehabt? Bei mir ist das Problem, dass der Kettenspanner zum Schleifen beginnt und die Kette springt beim Treten vom 1ten auf den 3ten, was nicht sehr gut klingt. Daraufhin bin ich wieder zum Händler und die haben gemerkt, dass falsche Bremsbelege montiert und der größte Zahnkranz leicht verbogen waren.

Nachdem alles ausgebessert und das Bike neu eingestellt wurde, habe ich die gleiche Strecke noch einmal versucht. Leider gab es wieder das selbe Ergebnis. 

Hat von euch jemand das selbe Problem? Wenn ja, was habt ihr dagegen gemacht, oder muss ich mich bei einer 1x12 GX Eagle und einem Bike in der Preisklasse damit abfinden, dass ich die Gänge 1 und 2 nicht rein bekomme?


----------



## LittleR3dCar (13. Juni 2018)

mit Sicherheit nicht. Hast du die Gangschaltung denn mal selber eingestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnseehu (13. Juni 2018)

UPI1 schrieb:


> Hallo Schafschützer, bist du mit dem Bike auch schon mal ein wenig länger (> 5km) rauf gefahren?
> Hast du dabei Probleme mit der 1ten und dem Kettenspanner gehabt? Bei mir ist das Problem, dass der Kettenspanner zum Schleifen beginnt und die Kette springt beim Treten vom 1ten auf den 3ten, was nicht sehr gut klingt. Daraufhin bin ich wieder zum Händler und die haben gemerkt, dass falsche Bremsbelege montiert und der größte Zahnkranz leicht verbogen waren.
> 
> Nachdem alles ausgebessert und das Bike neu eingestellt wurde, habe ich die gleiche Strecke noch einmal versucht. Leider gab es wieder das selbe Ergebnis.
> ...


Servus UPI1 ... das liegt vermutlich am verbogenen Schaltauge....war zumindest bei mir gut verbogen


----------



## Schafschützer (13. Juni 2018)

5 KM am Stück bin ich nicht bergauf gefahren. Bin immer nur rauf, runter, rauf, runter. Wollte ja eigentlich immer nur runter. Die GX arbeitet tadellos. Unter Vollast hab ich's aber noch nicht probiert. Schleifen tut auch nichts.

Tritt das Problem erst nach langer Bergauffahrt oder auch in der Ebene und auf einem Trail auf? Ich würde mal die Spannung am Schaltzug vorsichtig erhöhen.

Bei matschigen Bedingungen kann es auch sein, dass die Kette unten am Kettenblatt geringfügig mit hochgezogen wird. Das führt auch gerne zu Ghostshifting.


----------



## chenoa (13. Juni 2018)

Ich bin das Bike in Willingen Berg hoch gefahren und da hat es auf dem 50er Blatt leicht an der Kettenführung geschliffen.
Ist aber nicht zurück gesprungen.
Könnte Schaltauge, Schaltwerk oder Einstellung zur Ursache haben.


----------



## UPI1 (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo Chenoa, danke für deine rasche Antwort.
Ich habe das Bike gestern wieder zurück gebracht (5te Mal) und die haben es mir am Anfang nicht geglaubt. Nachdem einer der Techniker neben mir eine Runde mit der ersten gefahren ist, hat er es selber gemerkt und ich habe nur die Meldung: ui, ich denke ich weiß was ist und ich schau es mir an und melde mich bei dir ... 

Da bin ich schon neugierig, was da raus kommt. Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass ein Schleifen in dieser Preisklasse nicht sein sollte, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## chenoa (13. Juni 2018)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie ein Bike mit Kettenführung gehabt.
Vieleicht brauch man sie auch nicht.
War ein ganz leichtes schleifen. 
Kette läuft natürlich auch sehr schräg.
Habe mir nicht so Gedanken gemacht weil Testbikes richtig rangenommen werden. Die waren vorher ja schon in Riva unterwegs.
Ich denke das es eine Einstellungssache ist. 
Aber das war zu erwarten das der Aufbauzustand miserabel sein wird. 
Die Mitarbeiter werden auch nur Stress haben. Da passieren Fehler nunmal. 
Am.besten alles in Ruhe kontrollieren.


----------



## LittleR3dCar (13. Juni 2018)

genau, stell dir mal vor die würden für 3500 € auch noch eine saubere Arbeit beim Verbauen und Verpacken machen, dann kämen die ersten TM KW 50


----------



## UPI1 (13. Juni 2018)

Genau ... alles in Ruhe machen ... 
Das Geilste an der Sache ist, dass ich es den Kollegas schon 4 Mal gesagt habe, was nicht passt und immer den gleichen Mist als Antwort bekommen habe: das passt jetzt und das muss so sein ...

Hätte ich mir blos das Spectral CF 9.0, Spectral 9.0 Pro oder das  Jeffsy CF Pro genommen ...


----------



## LittleR3dCar (13. Juni 2018)

habe das 9.0, ist super gut. Aber du wirst mit deinem Cube auch noch deine Freude haben!


----------



## pesge (13. Juni 2018)

Yes, mein TM 20er ist heute beim Händler eingetroffen. Morgen sollte es ready sein  ein langes Warten hat somit ein Ende!


----------



## fabsili (13. Juni 2018)

Wurde so eben eine weitere Woche vertröstet 
Das Wetter ist ja grad eh Mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleR3dCar (13. Juni 2018)

Ein 22‘ wurde noch nicht geliefert, oder?


----------



## cola4 (13. Juni 2018)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> Ein 22‘ wurde noch nicht geliefert, oder?


Mein 22" soll laut meinem Händler diese Woche kommen. Er hat die Rechnung gerade  bekommen.


----------



## Day_Dreamer (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bald bin ich vielleicht auch stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo 140 TM. Ein Kumpel der in der Bikeindustrie arbeitet, meinte das Bike wäre top, aber er fände anstatt der GX Eagle eine X01 Eagle besser. Mein Händler hat mir angebotet, Trigger und Schaltwerk auf X01 Eagle umzurüsten. Meint ihr das ist nen guter Deal? Preis wäre dann wie gehabt. Die getauschten GX Parts bekomme ich noch hinzu.

Frage ist nun machen oder nicht?

VG
Day


----------



## chenoa (13. Juni 2018)

Falls jemand keine Lust mehr hat zu warten. Habe gerade gesehen das es bei YT 10% aufs Jeffsey gibt.


----------



## Schafschützer (14. Juni 2018)

Day_Dreamer schrieb:


> Frage ist nun machen oder nicht?



Was für eine Frage? Natürlich machen! Warum hat er dir das den angeboten? Schlechtes Gewissen?


----------



## rider1970 (14. Juni 2018)

Day_Dreamer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bald bin ich vielleicht auch stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo 140 TM. Ein Kumpel der in der Bikeindustrie arbeitet, meinte das Bike wäre top, aber er fände anstatt der GX Eagle eine X01 Eagle besser. Mein Händler hat mir angebotet, Trigger und Schaltwerk auf X01 Eagle umzurüsten. Meint ihr das ist nen guter Deal? Preis wäre dann wie gehabt. Die getauschten GX Parts bekomme ich noch hinzu.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, bekommst du das für lau?
Dann natürlich machen
Funktional ist es kein großer Unterschied, nur die kassette ist etwas leichter


----------



## fabsili (14. Juni 2018)

Son Gratis Upgrade ist doch eine feine Sache.
Würde persönlich aber einen Preisnachlass bevorzugen. Upgrade der GX wird nicht viel bringen. Merkst dann aber am Preis wenn du mal was austauschen musst (und nicht zurück auf GX Level willst)


----------



## johnseehu (14. Juni 2018)

Das gratis Upgrade würd ich mitnehmen keine Frage!

Hat jemand von euch schon den Newman Lrs Tubeless umgebaut? 
Mit meinem 25mm Bike Components Felgenband und den Bike Components Tubeless Ventilen wirds bei mir leider nicht wirklich dicht 
Beim Ventil pfeiffts raus..
Die Felge ist auch rund am Ventilloch und nicht abgeflacht wie meine DT früher...

Jemand Empfehlungen für Ventile?


----------



## Gehrenberger32 (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier, verfolge den thread aber schon eine ganze weile.
Ich hoffe ich grätsche mit meiner Frage nicht in eure technischen Diskussionen.
Aber der ein oder andere Rat von euch Experten bzgl. der Rahmengröße würde mir doch noch etwas Sicherheit geben 

Ich bin 192cm bei einer Schrittlänge von 92cm.
Fahrweise sollte Touren als auch Trails "abdecken"

Die Frage: 20" oder 22" ?
Tendenz geht hier schon klar richtung 22" (auch aufgrund des "Testbikebild".

Danke schonmal im Voraus für den ein oder anderen Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cola4 (14. Juni 2018)

ganz klar 22", ich bin 194cm. Ich möchte lieber sogar ein 23"


----------



## Schafschützer (14. Juni 2018)

Tubelessumrüstung steht bei mir auch noch an. Ich habe das NoTubes Set mit 30mm Felgenband bestellt. Hoffentlich wirds dicht. Felgenband am Ventilloch gut überlappen lassen.

Ich möchte noch den schweren Lenker loswerden. Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Rise der verbaute RaceFace Chester hat?


----------



## chenoa (14. Juni 2018)

Habe mir die Schwalbe Tubless Ventile besorgt.
Laut Felgenprofis das Dichtband 2-3mm breiter als das Innenmaß der Felge wählen damit es sich in die Ecken setzt.
Würde dir zum 22" raten. Ich bin 1.90cm SL 93cm. Habe mir 22" bestellt.
20" war zu klein.
Der Rise vom Lenker sollte 20mm sein.


----------



## Schafschützer (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo Chenoa,

vielen Dank für die Info. Die Schwalbe- und die NoTubes-Ventile sind konisch, die müssten sauber abdichten.

Ich habe jetzt einen Lenker (Renthal FlatBar) mit 10mm Rise bestellt. Leider habe ich von Cube noch keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (14. Juni 2018)

Update: Laut BD ist die Anlieferung des 22" für KW25 geplant bei BD denke also das wird KW 26 
Also wieder warten


----------



## chenoa (14. Juni 2018)

Und in kw 25 heißt es dann wieder: leider kommt es zu Lieferschwierigkeiten. Der Mist geht mir so auf den Sack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juni 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Und in kw 25 heißt es dann wieder: leider kommt es zu Lieferschwierigkeiten. Der Mist geht mir so auf den Sack.



Nich meckern ! Handeln ... abbestellen fertig !


----------



## chenoa (14. Juni 2018)

Gerade kam die Mail. Jetzt heißt es K W 26.
Wieder 2 Wochen.
Ich ziehe jetzt Die Reisleine.


----------



## LittleR3dCar (14. Juni 2018)

Kann mich nur wiederholen: Cube abbestellen, Canyon Spectral holen, glücklich sein und radeln!


----------



## Wollbuchse (14. Juni 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Gerade kam die Mail. Jetzt heißt es K W 26.
> Wieder 2 Wochen.
> Ich ziehe jetzt Die Reisleine.



Auch wenn ich wirklich sagen muss, dass sich das warten für mich gelohnt hat...Wäre ich allerdings in der 20/22 Zoll Situation, hätte ich schon ein anderes


----------



## chenoa (14. Juni 2018)

Ich glaube ich bin zu schwer für das Canyon. Lenkkopfsteifigkeit zu gering.
Alternative. YT CF 27 Pro Race.
Giant Trance Advance


----------



## LittleR3dCar (14. Juni 2018)

Ich bringe 93 kg wie Gott mich schuf auf die Waage. Das Teil fährt einwandfrei unter mir


----------



## fabsili (14. Juni 2018)

Ja von solchen Werten würde ich meine Kaufentscheidung auch nur bedingt beeinflussen lassen...
Hätte das hier noch als Alternative:
Last Clay - entweder in der Ride Version oder Trail.
Einzelne Teile kann man nach Rücksprache wohl auch tauschen lassen.

Sofern es bei mir nächste Woche doch nichts wird, bin ich echt am überlegen.


----------



## chenoa (14. Juni 2018)

Habe gerade bei canyon geschaut. Spectra CF 8.0 in XL erst ab August.
Bis dahin sollte das TM aber da sein.


----------



## Marathoni873 (14. Juni 2018)

Wenn es für mich nicht das Cube geworden wäre, hätte ich das Votec VM als Alternative in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## Day_Dreamer (14. Juni 2018)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Was für eine Frage? Natürlich machen! Warum hat er dir das den angeboten? Schlechtes Gewissen?



Nee ich hatte den Händler bewusst nach nem Upgrade gefragt.

Hat jemand ein paar Fahrberichte für mich, wie sich das Bike so fährt? 

Ich bin zuerst das SL zur Probe gefahren und dann das TM. Das war wohl ein Fehler!  Das TM hat mich deutlich mehr überzeugt als das SL. Ich wollte es erst nicht glauben und bin die Bikes dann abwechselnd gefahren. Immer als ich vom TM abgestiegen bin, wollte das Grinsen nicht aus meinen Gesicht verschwinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monjede (18. Juni 2018)

Neue Woche neues Glück. Wer ist noch unter den wartenden und wer hat sich für was anderes entschieden?

Bei mir ist noch KW 25 aktuell, als 20 Zoll bei Bike Discount bestellt. Mal sehen wann die Mail kommt wo es auf KW 26 oder 27 verschoben wird.


----------



## fabsili (18. Juni 2018)

Warte auch noch auf mein 20"... Bestell bei Rabe und soll nach wie vor diese Woche kommen. Bin aber recht optimistisch nach dem einige letzte Woche schon Glück hatten.


----------



## Marathoni873 (18. Juni 2018)

Day_Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich bin zuerst das SL zur Probe gefahren und dann das TM. Das war wohl ein Fehler!  Das TM hat mich deutlich mehr überzeugt als das SL. Ich wollte es erst nicht glauben und bin die Bikes dann abwechselnd gefahren. Immer als ich vom TM abgestiegen bin, wollte das Grinsen nicht aus meinen Gesicht verschwinden.



Was genau waren denn die spürbaren Unterschiede? Gabel, Dämpfer,  Schaltung ?


----------



## chenoa (18. Juni 2018)

Warte noch auf ein 22" TM


----------



## OdwMiBiker (18. Juni 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Warte noch auf ein 22" TM


Ich auch bin gespannt


----------



## LittleR3dCar (18. Juni 2018)

Viel lernen, Cube noch muss


----------



## Schafschützer (18. Juni 2018)

Ihr müsst positiv denken, es lohnt sich.

Bin gestern mal ein paar Angsttrails von mir gefahren. Als ich mit breitem Grinsen unten ankam, hat mich mein Bike gefragt, ob es denn jetzt endlich mal richtig zur Sache ginge.

Der Lenker wird noch getauscht (zu lang und zu schwer) und mit den Reifen bin ich noch nicht ganz glücklich. Ansonsten alles prima. Auch das Fahrwerk ist leicht einzustellen.


Viel Glück mit euren Lieferterminen

Christian


----------



## Kauboi (18. Juni 2018)

Ich warte definitiv auf mein 20“. Finde die Verzögerungen auch nicht erfreulich, glaube aber, dass sich das Warten lohnt.


----------



## Tachymeter (18. Juni 2018)

So, mein bei BikeDiscount bestelltes 18" Rad wurde soeben von KW25 auf KW26 geschoben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chenoa (18. Juni 2018)

Ja es geht schon wieder los. Jeden Montag aufs neue.


----------



## monjede (18. Juni 2018)

Ich habe auch meine erwartet Verschiebung auf KW 26 bekommen. Da kann man sich in der Hinsicht auf Cube verlassen.


----------



## greg12 (18. Juni 2018)

monjede schrieb:


> Ich habe auch meine erwartet Verschiebung auf KW 26 bekommen. Da kann man sich in der Hinsicht auf Cube verlassen.


die 29er 150 er sind ab kw50 deklariert. vlt gehts bei den 140ern auch in diese richtung. dann kann cube das verschiebespiel noch oft spielen heuer!


----------



## chenoa (18. Juni 2018)

Weiß den noch wer der ursprünglichen Liefertermin vom TM?
War es Februar?


----------



## Tachymeter (18. Juni 2018)

Jupp, war Februar als ich es in den Warenkorb gelegt habe und wurde dann relativ fix auf KW14 geschoben. Den Rest vom Spiel kennen wir ja...


----------



## OdwMiBiker (18. Juni 2018)

Auch auf KW26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monjede (18. Juni 2018)

Bei mir stand auf der Seite beim Bestellen KW 8 und wurde dann auch Recht schnell auf KW 14 verschoben. Was ja okay gewesen wäre. Aber das jetzt ist albern was sie los lassen.


----------



## chenoa (18. Juni 2018)

Also 22" soll kw 26 kommen oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## greg12 (18. Juni 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Also 22" soll kw 26 kommen oder sehe ich das falsch?


was heute gilt, muss morgen nicht mehr!


----------



## chenoa (19. Juni 2018)

Cube Store Rostoch hat ein TM in 22" 
gestern frisch eingetroffen. 
Es gibt sie also doch.


----------



## Gehrenberger32 (19. Juni 2018)

Ja, es gibt sie wirklich. Habe am Donnerstag ein 22“ bestellt und gestern erhalten. Alles tiptop soweit✌


----------



## chenoa (20. Juni 2018)

Ja und wann bekommt Bike Discount endlich die Räder?


----------



## Kauboi (20. Juni 2018)

KW 28 habe ich von Rabe für 20" gemeldet bekommen.


----------



## chenoa (20. Juni 2018)

Was wäre der Termin gewesen? 26kw?


----------



## chenoa (22. Juni 2018)

Bin gespannt ob Cube uns heute noch das WE versaut. 
Oder sollten nächste Woche tätsächlich die Bikes angliefert werden?


----------



## Seb_87 (22. Juni 2018)

Bei Rabe ist ein einziges in 18" verfügbar ^^
https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/cube-stereo-140-hpc-tm-2018.html#availability


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabsili (22. Juni 2018)

Mein 20" zoll wurde heute von rabe bike verschickt


----------



## LittleR3dCar (22. Juni 2018)

fabsili schrieb:


> Mein 20" zoll wurde heute von rabe bike verschickt


----------



## LittleR3dCar (26. Juni 2018)

Wie sieht es aus Leute? Hat euch Cube endlich beliefert?


----------



## chenoa (26. Juni 2018)

Nein noch nicht. Warte noch immer.
Soll ja die Woche ankommen.


----------



## Tachymeter (26. Juni 2018)

Mein 18" soll Donnerstag bei BD eintreffen.... Ich trau dem Braten erst wenn's vor mir steht


----------



## cola4 (26. Juni 2018)

Mein 22" ist vor 7 Tagen beim Händler eingetroffen. Noch vorne und hinten DT Swiss Felgen rauf, und dann sollte ich es diese Woche noch kriegen...


----------



## chenoa (26. Juni 2018)

Was gefällt dir nicht an dem Newmen Laufradsatz?


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (26. Juni 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Was gefällt dir nicht an dem Newmen Laufradsatz?



das würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## cola4 (26. Juni 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Was gefällt dir nicht an dem Newmen Laufradsatz?


Ich benutze nur  Felgen mit 35mm oder 40mm Maulweite. Die Newmen 30mm wollte ich durch Newmen 35mm ersetzen, jedoch sind die erst wieder im September lieferbar. Deshalb DT Swiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chenoa (26. Juni 2018)

Ok. Aber die Newmen haben so einen geilen Nabensound.


----------



## Kauboi (26. Juni 2018)

Habe nun die Info bekommen, dass ich mein Bike 20" in 14 Tagen abholen kann. Knattern die Newmans vergleichbar aufdringlich wie Hopes?


----------



## ernstschmidt (26. Juni 2018)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android gerade entdeckt, vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant .


----------



## Wollbuchse (26. Juni 2018)

Kauboi schrieb:


> Habe nun die Info bekommen, dass ich mein Bike 20" in 14 Tagen abholen kann. Knattern die Newmans vergleichbar aufdringlich wie Hopes?



Sie knattern zu Beginn sehr deutlich, es lässt aber schon nach

Eine Klingel braucht man nicht, rollen lassen und die Leute gehen aus Weg


----------



## fabsili (26. Juni 2018)

Meins muss wohl wieder zurück.... 
Kann euch nur eins raten: Prüft die Steckachsen und die Gewinde dazu. Bei mir is das hintere total im Eimer. Kaum aufbekommen und wieder zu bekommen ist unmöglich.
Mega angepisst... Schön alles eingestellt, Reifen auf tubeless und dann so was :/


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (26. Juni 2018)

Cube hat sich mit diesem Modell wohl etwas übernommen. Kriegen die Dinger nicht ausgeliefert, wenns dann doch mal ankommt passt irgendwas nicht. Die Ausstattung ist Hammer für das Geld, aber das ist schon wirklich lächerlich. War anfangs traurig dass ich meins wieder abgegeben hab, aber mittlerweile bin ich ganz froh. Wahrscheinlich geht der Rahmen auch noch kurz nach der Garantie flöten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chenoa (27. Juni 2018)

Heute eine Mail von BD bekommen. Mein Bike ist gepackt und soll heute verschickt werden.
Genau 7 Monate sind seit der Bestellung vergangen.
Hoffentlich ist mit dem Bike alles ok.


----------



## ernstschmidt (27. Juni 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Heute eine Mail von BD bekommen. Mein Bike ist gepackt und soll heute verschickt werden.
> Genau 7 Monate sind seit der Bestellung vergangen.
> Hoffentlich ist mit dem Bike alles ok.


Also bei meinem hat alles gepasst bis auf das lagerspiel der laufräder und die vr Bremse schleifte .


----------



## Schafschützer (27. Juni 2018)

Bei mir passt auch alles. Nur bei ca. 23 km/h auf Teer klingelt die hintere Bremse, weil die Reifen so holpern. Typischer Fall von Frequenzüberlagerung.


----------



## grussdich69 (27. Juni 2018)

Ihr Glücklichen hab meins heute bekommen und als erstes die vordere steckachse geprüft, und Ihr ahnt es sie passt nicht. Ist Newman wohl doch nicht so toll wie angepriesen. Komischer Weise hat mich die schier endlose Wartezeit abgestumpft, habe weder auf meinen Nachbarn noch aufs Rad geschossen. Würde ich in Waldershof leben wärs vieleicht anders ausgegangen


----------



## Kalabani (27. Juni 2018)

grussdich69 schrieb:


> Ihr Glücklichen hab meins heute bekommen und als erstes die vordere steckachse geprüft, und Ihr ahnt es sie passt nicht. Ist Newman wohl doch nicht so toll wie angepriesen. Komischer Weise hat mich die schier endlose Wartezeit abgestumpft, habe weder auf meinen Nachbarn noch aufs Rad geschossen. Würde ich in Waldershof leben wärs vieleicht anders ausgegangen


Dachte die hintere Steckachse ist die mit Probleme. 
Vorne hab ich keine Probleme hinten hab ich noch nie was gemacht.


----------



## grussdich69 (27. Juni 2018)

Kalabani schrieb:


> Dachte die hintere Steckachse ist die mit Probleme.
> Vorne hab ich keine Probleme hinten hab ich noch nie was gemacht.


Möglicherweise stell ich mich auch zu dämlich an oder es gibt einen Insider Trick, aber die Achse müsste doch ganz easy durch die nabe zu schieben sein!? Mit dem Finger lässt sich deutlich eine Verdickung bzw. Verengung der Durchführung ertasten. Aber mein Händler fing schon vorher an das Cube dieses Jahr sich selber negativ übertroffen hätte (durch die gesamte Produktpalette von Lieferschwierigkeit über Qualitätsprobleme bis zur schlampigen Vormontage)


----------



## OdwMiBiker (28. Juni 2018)

Also bei Raab ist das 22" lieferbar https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/cube-stereo-140-hpc-tm-2018.html bin mal gespannt, was für eine Mail, ich von Bike-Discount bekommen die Wochen


----------



## chenoa (28. Juni 2018)

Mein Bike (22") wird Montag von DHL geliefert. Ich bin gespannt. Hoffentlich keine Mängel.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (28. Juni 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Mein Bike (22") wird Montag von DHL geliefert. Ich bin gespannt. Hoffentlich keine Mängel.


Wo hast du bestellt?


----------



## chenoa (28. Juni 2018)

Bei Bike Discount .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OdwMiBiker (28. Juni 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Bei Bike Discount .


Ok danke ich auch bin gespannt


----------



## OdwMiBiker (29. Juni 2018)

Es ist passiert  mein Händler hat sich gemeldet mein 22" wird gepackt


----------



## Schafschützer (29. Juni 2018)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Das Warten hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## chenoa (29. Juni 2018)

Hallo grussdich69.
Was ist jetzt aus deiner Steckachse vorne geworden? Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (29. Juni 2018)

Ich lese schon seit geraumer Zeit hier mit und habe eine Frage.
Ich habe mir zwei Stereos mit Rahmen von BD aufgebaut: ein 120er und ein 140er, beide MY 2017. Mich wundert, dass sich hier noch keiner über den, m. M. nach sinnfreien Einbau der Haupt- und Umlenkhebellager im Rahmen, statt in Kettenstreben und Umlenkhebel aufgeregt hat. Statisch machen die da keinen Sinn, die Verwendung zweier Kugellager je Seite ebenfalls nicht und der Wechsel ist ungleich schwieriger. Oder hat sich das beim 2018er geändert? Cube macht das ja schon seit Jahren, trotz andauernder Kritik, unbeirrt weiter. Auch der Einbau zu kleiner Lager und der Verzicht auf einlaminierte Alulagerhülsen stoßen bei mir auf völliges Unverständnis. 

Das gleiche gilt für die hintere Schraubachsaufnahme. Ursache sind ungenügende Passgenauigkeit und mehr als großzügig ausgelegtes Verständnis von Toleranzen. Ich habe die Aufnahme nur soweit festgeschraubt, dass sie sich frei im Rahmen bewegen kann und fummele anschließend die Schraubachse ins Gewinde. Anders geht es nicht.


----------



## cola4 (29. Juni 2018)

So auch mein 22" Kind wurde geboren.  Abänderungen, vorne 40mm Felge und hinten 35mm Felge.
Erster Eindruck trotz noch keiner Testfahrt:
-Für meine 194cm Grösse fühle ich mich viel wohler, als beim meinem alten 150 Stereo.
-Sattelstütze fährt sehr geschmeidig auf und ab.
-Ergonometrie Bremse ist gut.
-Fox36 steht gut hoch.

-Die Sram Schaltung scheint mir weniger geschmeidiger zu sein als die Shimano XT
-Die Position der rechten Bremsen kann man ja mit der Klemme einstellen am Lenker, jedoch dadurch wird auch die  Schalthebelposition verändert, und deren Position kann man dadurch nicht getrennt des Bremshebels verändern.
-Farbe ist dunkler als es auf Bilder erscheint, ich hoffe die Lackierung ist gut gemacht. Scheint heikel zu sein, die grau/matte Färbung
-Der Fat Albert Reifen sieht für mich nicht so vertrauenmässig aus wie ein Maxxis DHF/DHR. Die werden bald schnee gewechselt
Gruss cola


----------



## Orby (29. Juni 2018)

@cola4  die Möglichkeit den Trigger zu versetzten durch die zwei Löcher hast gesehen? 

Schönes Bike und interessante Lösung mit den Felgen. 
Ja SRAM fühlt sich im ersten Moment härter an als Shimano. Die Bremshebel von SRAM finde ich ebenfalls angenehm.


----------



## chenoa (29. Juni 2018)

Sieht super aus. 
Gab es bei dir den Probleme mit den Steckachsen?


----------



## grussdich69 (30. Juni 2018)

cola4 schrieb:


> So auch mein 22" Kind wurde geboren.  Abänderungen, vorne 40mm Felge und hinten 35mm Felge.
> Erster Eindruck trotz noch keiner Testfahrt:
> -Für meine 194cm Grösse fühle ich mich viel wohler, als beim meinem alten 150 Stereo.
> -Sattelstütze fährt sehr geschmeidig auf und ab.
> ...



Mein Gott die 40er Felge vorne is ja optisch der Hammer!!! Was ergibt sich Fahrtechnisch für ein Vorteil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grussdich69 (30. Juni 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Hallo grussdich69.
> Was ist jetzt aus deiner Steckachse vorne geworden? Wo liegt das Problem?



Grüß dich chenoa,
Passe auf, an sich ne Lustige Sache wenns nicht so verdammt traurig wäre. Mein Händler hat Online mit Cube Kontakt aufgenommen, das Problemchen geschildert (Steckachse passt nicht durch Nabe da bei der Durchführung der Nabe eine Verengung ist) für meine Begriffe klare und verständliche Worte gefunden. Und was macht Cube? Antworten unverzüglich, dass sie es sehr bedauern und Abhilfe schaffen wollen indem Sie eine neue Steckachse schicken!!!... da wirst du bekloppt...
(wenn mein Händler ihn mir zur Verfügung stellt lade ich den E-Mail Wechsel hoch)

im Übrigen bin nächste Woche (2.7.) beruflich in Regensburg. Hat jemand einen Trail-Tipp für mich? Oder sogar Zeit und Lust n bisschen zusammen zu biken?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juni 2018)

grussdich69 schrieb:


> Was ergibt sich Fahrtechnisch für ein Vorteil?



https://www.bike-magazin.de/service...n-geht-der-trend-bei-den-groessen/a25305.html


----------



## cola4 (30. Juni 2018)

@Orby Danke für den Tipp.
@chenoa Nein bis jetzt nicht.
@grussdich69 Werde 2.8 bis 3Zoll Reifen fahren.
Gruss cola


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juni 2018)

cola4 schrieb:


> @Orby
> ...
> Werde 2.8 bis 3Zoll Reifen fahren.
> Gruss cola



Haste denn da hinten genug Luft für ? Der FA sieht schon recht Spack aus in dem Rahmen. Un das is ja "nur" ein 2.35er


----------



## cola4 (30. Juni 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Haste denn da hinten genug Luft für ? Der FA sieht schon recht Spack aus in dem Rahmen. Un das is ja "nur" ein 2.35er


Schauen wir mal. Also vorne wird das kein Problem. Hinten hat der FA ja etwa 60mm. Denke 70mm sollten drin sein, mit 2.6er oder ev. 2.8er. Die meisten fahren sowiso schmalere Reifen. Nur ein paar wenige fahren lieber breitere, so wie ich.


----------



## chenoa (2. Juli 2018)

So das lange warten hat heute ein Ende gefunden. Endlich ist es da. Vom Aussehen hat sich das warten schon mal gelohnt. Super verpackt von Bike Discount.Größe passt perfekt.Gleich mal an die Waage. 13.5 kg ohne Pedalen.
Werde mich erstmal an den Reifen Wechsel und Tubless Aufbau machen.
Dabei glechi mal die Steckachsen checken.
Wer sein Bike noch nicht hat, haltet durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OdwMiBiker (2. Juli 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Werde mich erstmal an den Reifen Wechsel und Tubless Aufbau machen.


Welches Ventil ,Band und Milch benutz du ?will das auch noch machen!


----------



## chenoa (2. Juli 2018)

Ich habe No Tubes Felgenband 33mm,
Schwalbe Doc Blue Milch und Schwalbe Tubless Ventile.
Umbau auf Tubless fertig. Die 2.6 Maxxis kommen fett raus. Beide Steckachsen bei mir i.O. Habe sie ordentlich gefettet und hinten das Gewinde gelöst.
Wie bekommt man die Kappe von der Zugstufenschraube an der Gabel ab?


----------



## Schafschützer (3. Juli 2018)

Ich fahre das 29mm Schwalbe-Band und die Schwalbeventile. Alles super dicht, leicht zu montieren und das schawarze Schwalbeventil sieht super aus.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (3. Juli 2018)

Das werde ich auch machen mit dem Umrüsten 

Sitze gerade aufgeregt auf der Couch es soll zwischen 8-12 Uhr kommen heute


----------



## Schafschützer (3. Juli 2018)

Ach ja, Die Kappe an der Zugstufenschraube muss man runterdrehen und nicht abziehen wie früher bei Fox.


----------



## chenoa (3. Juli 2018)

Ja Danke. Die Kappe saß sehr fest hätte Angst was zu zerstören.


----------



## chenoa (3. Juli 2018)

So. Fertig mit dem Aufbau.


----------



## Schafschützer (3. Juli 2018)

Sehr schön. Reifenbreite? Willst du die Griffe wirklich dran lassen?

Ich habe noch den Lenker gegen einen (Renthal) leichteren und 2 cm kürzeren getauscht.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (3. Juli 2018)

mal ne blöde frage wie klemmt ihr das Bike in den Montage ständer und welcher ist dafür gut geeignet ( Carbon und Sattelstütze soll man ja nicht denke ich mal )


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juli 2018)

Ich denke die Belastung beim fahren auf die Sattelstütze/Rahmenverbindung ist beim fahren teilweise höher als im Montageständer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (3. Juli 2018)

Räder ab und vorsichtig am Oberrohr.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (3. Juli 2018)

Da ist es  leider zu wenig Zeit heute gehabt da ich Spätschicht habe













Und es Fährt sich toll (ok war nur die Einbrems Fahrt) aber fühlt sich toll an bin auf Morgen gespannt


----------



## Day_Dreamer (3. Juli 2018)

Mir ist das Cockpit zu hoch, habe erst einmal zwei Spacer nach oben verschoben und zusätzlich den Sattel etwas nach hinten. Finde die Einstellung ist so wesentlich besser. Bei meinem Bike wurde ja der X01 Eagle Trigger und das X01 Eagle Schaltwerk angebaut. Wenn ich im ersten Gang bin und das Bike rückwärts schiebe, wechselt es automatisch die Gänge. Ist das normal bei 1*12? 

Beim Sprint wippt mir die Gabel etwas zu dolle. Was könnte ich hier machen, jemand eine Idee - einfach mehr Luftdruck? Bei der Fox Performance 34 war das mit dem FIRM wesentlich besser.


----------



## Schafschützer (4. Juli 2018)

Leider hatte ich gestern auf der Vereinstour einen Bremsen-GAU. An der Hinterradbremse war der Leitungsanschluß am DOT-Behälter nicht richtig verschraubt und ich habe Bremsflüssigkeit verloren. Bemerkt habe ich das aber erst, als ich den Hebel bis zum Griff durchziehen konnte. Eine unschöne Erfahrung.

Bitte kontrolliert, ob die Leitungen bei euch richtig verschraubt sind.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Juli 2018)

Nachdem hier meine Frage konsequent ignoriert wurde, wiederhole ich sie noch einmal:


Rudirabe schrieb:


> Ich lese schon seit geraumer Zeit hier mit und habe eine Frage.
> Ich habe mir zwei Stereos mit Rahmen von BD aufgebaut: ein 120er und ein 140er, beide MY 2017. Mich wundert, dass sich hier noch keiner über den, m. M. nach sinnfreien Einbau der Haupt- und Umlenkhebellager im Rahmen, statt in Kettenstreben und Umlenkhebel aufgeregt hat. Statisch machen die da keinen Sinn, die Verwendung zweier Kugellager je Seite ebenfalls nicht und der Wechsel ist ungleich schwieriger. Oder hat sich das beim 2018er geändert? Cube macht das ja schon seit Jahren, trotz andauernder Kritik, unbeirrt weiter. Auch der Einbau zu kleiner Lager und der Verzicht auf einlaminierte Alulagerhülsen stoßen bei mir auf völliges Unverständnis.
> 
> Das gleiche gilt für die hintere Schraubachsaufnahme. Ursache sind ungenügende Passgenauigkeit und mehr als großzügig ausgelegtes Verständnis von Toleranzen. Ich habe die Aufnahme nur soweit festgeschraubt, dass sie sich frei im Rahmen bewegen kann und fummele anschließend die Schraubachse ins Gewinde. Anders geht es nicht.



Ist die Lagerung jetzt immer noch im Hauptrahmen untergebracht, oder wurde das 2018 geändert?


----------



## MaMi76 (4. Juli 2018)

Servus,

ich habe heute eine Mail von BD bekommen, dass mein 20" gepackt ist und in den Versand geht


----------



## CubeTM (4. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

Ich will mich auch mal hier einklinken... 

Habe mein Cube 140 TM (in 18") im August 2017 beim Cube Händler vor Ort bestellt und Ende Mai 2018 erhalten. Also fast 10 Monate gewartet. Eigentlich sollte es in der KW 7 geliefert werden. 
Bisher ist alles Original, wobei ich mit den Schwalbe Reifen und der Sram Code Bremse nicht so zufrieden bin. 
Die Reifen will ich gegen Maxxis tauschen, weiß aber noch nicht genau welche und in welcher Breite. Habt ihr Empfehlungen?
Wenn ich mich für Reifen entschieden habe, will ich auch gleich auf Tubless umstellen. Kann mir einer sage, welche Breite für das Tublessband für die Original Newmen Felgen am besten sind? Bin bisher noch nie Tubless gefahren...
Bei der Bremse stört mich, dass sie aus meiner Sicht mehr oder weniger nur auf und zu kennen. Bin bisher immer Shimano XT Bremsen gefahren. Hier finde ich die Dosierbarkeit viel besser. Geht es euch auch so bei der Sram Code?

Freue mich auf Antworten.


----------



## Schafschützer (5. Juli 2018)

Felgenband von Schwalbe mit 29mm Breite funktioniert tadellos. Steht weider oben schon. Mit den Bremsen bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Habe vorher auch immer Shimano XT am den Rädern gehabt. Entlüften ist bei Shimano einfacher. 

Sollt man nicht mal den Thread-Namen ändern?


----------



## fabsili (5. Juli 2018)

Hab auch das 29mm Schwalbe sowie die schwalbe tubeless Ventile. Ging wunderbar in Kombination mit einem Maxxis Agressor hinten und einem DHF vorne. Je weils in der 2.5 WT Ausführung. 
Leider auf Grund der Steckachsenthematik noch nicht gefahren... Hält aber seit 1.5 Wochen dicht 
Reifenkombi hat sich bei meinem alten Bike schon bewährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timberwolf (5. Juli 2018)

@Schafschützer: Heftig mit deiner Bremse 


CubeTM schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sage, welche Breite für das Tublessband für die Original Newmen Felgen am besten sind?
> Bei der Bremse stört mich, dass sie aus meiner Sicht mehr oder weniger nur auf und zu kennen. Bin bisher immer Shimano XT Bremsen gefahren. Hier finde ich die Dosierbarkeit viel besser. Geht es euch auch so bei der Sram Code?


10 Monate Wartezeit sind echt heftig!
Hab ein Schwalbe 27mm Felgenband, das ich noch hier hatte, Schwalbe Milch mit Schwalbe Ventilen verwendet, funktioniert einwandfrei. Nur das runterpopeln des vorhandenen geklebten Bandes war bisschen fummlig.
Glaub dass meine Bremsen noch nicht ganz eingebremst sind, Bremspower scheint jedenfalls schonmal echt super zu sein, hab nur teilweise so ein bisschen rubbeln/vibrieren, bin aber zuversichtlich, dass sich das bald legt. Soweit also ebenfalls zufrieden.


Schafschützer schrieb:


> Sollt man nicht mal den Thread-Namen ändern?


Jaaa, Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM 27,5 wäre wohl angebrachter 

Mein Traumrad:


----------



## ernstschmidt (5. Juli 2018)

Fuer eine Thread-Namen änderung  wäre ich auch


----------



## fabsili (5. Juli 2018)

Heute morgen noch geflucht und eben kam endlich mein Ersatzteil 

Fährt sich echt top nach der ersten kleinen Runde!!

Außer den Reifen nichts wirklich kriegsentscheidendes verändert.
Hab aktuell hinten die trickstuff power Beläge drauf. Vorne noch die original. 
Bremst tatsächlich fühlbar besser. Scheint den Preis also wert zu sein. Zweites Paar ist schon bestellt. 

Jemand da der knappe 100kg hat? Bin beim Dämpfer bei fast 300psi und find ihn irgnedwie immer noch zu weich. Muss wohl den volume spacer tauschen?!


----------



## OdwMiBiker (5. Juli 2018)

fabsili schrieb:


> Heute morgen noch geflucht und eben kam endlich mein Ersatzteil
> 
> 
> Jemand da der knappe 100kg hat? Bin beim Dämpfer bei fast 300psi und find ihn irgnedwie immer noch zu weich. Muss wohl den volume spacer tauschen?!



Ja habe das gleiche Problem habe jetzt ne Pumpe mit 600psi (das ich ihn auf 310 pumpen kann) und Volumen Spacer bestellt am Wochenende mal testen


----------



## chenoa (5. Juli 2018)

Habe vorne Maxxis DHR2 2.6 3C Max Terra und hinten Rekon 2.6 3C Max Terra. Rollt sehr gut. 1.1 bar vorne 1.3 bar hinten. Leider sehr teuer.
Das mit dem Dämpfer ist bei meinem 95kg auch. Bin auch bei 300psi.
Wie viel PSI habt ihr in der Gabel?
Meine Bremse hat eine sehr lange Einbremszeit.


----------



## cola4 (5. Juli 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Fuer eine Thread-Namen änderung  wäre ich auch


Ich als Ersteller dieses Threads wäre auch dafür. Kann ich das selber machen?

...so habe nun geändert den Namen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernstschmidt (5. Juli 2018)

cola4 schrieb:


> Ich als Ersteller dieses Threads wäre auch dafür. Kann ich das selber machen?


----------



## ernstschmidt (5. Juli 2018)

Ja, zum ersten Beitrag gehen und dann ändern


----------



## OdwMiBiker (5. Juli 2018)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit den Volumen Spacer am Dämpfer? Ist er schwer aufzuschrauben ? Soll man den Dämpfer lieber ausbauen ? muss man da auf was Achten ? 

Ich weiß viele Fragen aber ich dachte lieber einmal zu viel als zu wenig  

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juli 2018)

OdwMiBiker schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit den Volumen Spacer am Dämpfer? Ist er schwer aufzuschrauben ? Soll man den Dämpfer lieber ausbauen ? muss man da auf was Achten ?
> 
> Ich weiß viele Fragen aber ich dachte lieber einmal zu viel als zu wenig
> 
> Danke im Voraus




Kumma, scheint einfach zu sein, der macht das sogar im eingebauten Zustand


----------



## grussdich69 (5. Juli 2018)

Zur Info Cube hat mir eine Hülse für meine vordere Nabe geschickt. Steckachse passt dieses mal.


----------



## grussdich69 (5. Juli 2018)

OdwMiBiker schrieb:


> Ja habe das gleiche Problem habe jetzt ne Pumpe mit 600psi (das ich ihn auf 310 pumpen kann) und Volumen Spacer bestellt am Wochenende mal testen


Was genau ist Euer Problem mit dem Dämpfer schlägt er durch?


----------



## chenoa (5. Juli 2018)

Ich habe nach heutiger Testfahrt auf 300psi erhöht. 95kg Fahrfertig. 
Ich kann denn Test aus der Bike nicht nachvollziehen das er unsensibel ist.
Meiner hat im Uphil alles aufgesaugt.
Sehr fein fühlig. Nur halt sehr hoher Druck und Zugstufe komplett zugedreht.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (5. Juli 2018)

grussdich69 schrieb:


> Was genau ist Euer Problem mit dem Dämpfer schlägt er durch?


Nein er Schläg nicht durch wollte nur auch die 25% Sarg einstellen in Willingen hat man mir gesagt wenn das nicht klappt dann einen Spacer rein 



chenoa schrieb:


> Ich habe nach heutiger Testfahrt auf 300psi erhöht. 95kg Fahrfertig.
> Ich kann denn Test aus der Bike nicht nachvollziehen das er unsensibel ist.
> Meiner hat im Uphil alles aufgesaugt.
> Sehr fein fühlig. Nur halt sehr hoher Druck und Zugstufe komplett zugedreht.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen er saugt alles weg das macht so eine Spaß über Wurzel Felder zu fahren ,bin total Begeistert


----------



## Schafschützer (6. Juli 2018)

Wie schon berichtet, war die Bremsleitung meiner Hinterradbremse locker. Jetzt habe ich beide Bremsen entlüftet und muß sagen, daß ich von dem neuen Druckpunkt mehr als positiv überrascht bin. 

Neue Hausaufgabe: Bremsen entlüften. Es lohnt sich.


----------



## fabsili (6. Juli 2018)

OdwMiBiker schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit den Volumen Spacer am Dämpfer? Ist er schwer aufzuschrauben ? Soll man den Dämpfer lieber ausbauen ? muss man da auf was Achten ?
> 
> Ich weiß viele Fragen aber ich dachte lieber einmal zu viel als zu wenig
> 
> Danke im Voraus



Hab das Spacer-Kit jetzt au mal bestellt. Kannst ja mal berichten ob das einfach ging wie im Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OdwMiBiker (6. Juli 2018)

fabsili schrieb:


> Hab das Spacer-Kit jetzt au mal bestellt. Kannst ja mal berichten ob das einfach ging wie im Video


Denken wenn alles klappt mache ich das am Wochenende ! der Satz Spacer ist heute gekommen , werde dann berichten und Bilder einstellen


----------



## OdwMiBiker (6. Juli 2018)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Wie schon berichtet, war die Bremsleitung meiner Hinterradbremse locker. Jetzt habe ich beide Bremsen entlüftet und muß sagen, daß ich von dem neuen Druckpunkt mehr als positiv überrascht bin.
> 
> Neue Hausaufgabe: Bremsen entlüften. Es lohnt sich.


Wie ist das Entlüften? kenne das bis jetzt nur von Shimano und da ist es ja super easy


----------



## Schafschützer (6. Juli 2018)

Ein bisschen komplizierter, aber im Grunde das gleiche Spiel mit Sauerei am Boden. Man braucht auf jeden Fall ein Bleeding-Kit mit dem EDGE-Entlüftungsanschluß. Gibt ein gutes Video von SRAM.


----------



## grussdich69 (6. Juli 2018)

hab mein Radel heut nun auch mehr oder weniger zusammen gefuckt, die untere dämpferaufnahme des Rahmens hatte zu viel Spiel so das der Dämpfer klackernde Geräusche machte wenn man das rad angehoben hat. war mit einer unterlegscheibe zu beseitigen, bei dem 20 Zoll was ebenfalls im Laden stand war die Aufnahme einwandfrei. Hoffentlich entpuppt sich das bike nicht als totale montagsmühle. Sind serienmäßig schon i welche Space (Gabel o. Dämpfer) verbaut?


----------



## Marathoni873 (6. Juli 2018)

grussdich69 schrieb:


> ...die untere dämpferaufnahme des Rahmens hatte zu viel Spiel so das der Dämpfer klackernde Geräusche machte wenn man das rad angehoben hat. war mit einer unterlegscheibe zu beseitigen, bei dem 20 Zoll was ebenfalls im Laden stand war die Aufnahme einwandfrei.



Habe ja fast schon auf so etwas gewartet...... bitte mal die Gewinde der Schraubverbindung prüfen (Innengewinde an Hülse und Außengewinde der Schraube).

Hintergrund:
Habe seit Mai das 140 HPC SL. Da Rahmen sowie scheinbar auch die Schraube der unteren Dämpferaufnahme identisch sein sollten, könnte meine Anfangsproblem übertragbar sein.
Im Neuzustand war bei meinem Bike alles okay. Während der ersten kleinen Tour entstand dann ebenfalls Spiel an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme zwischen der Schraubenhülse und der zu klemmenden Lagerhülse für den Dämpfer. Beim Hochheben des Bikes war das deutlich spür- und hörbar.
Zuhause hatte ich die Schraube gelöst, ausgebaut und anschließend wieder mit 8Nm angezogen, bis der Drehmomentschlüssel ansprach. Dennoch war keine ausreichende Klemmung vorhanden und das Spiel nach wie vor da. Beim wiederholten Aus- und Wiedereinbau drehte die Schraube vor Erreichen von 8Nm durch. Das Gewinde war hinüber, was dann auch bei näherer Betrachtung sichtbar war.

Testweise nahm ich eine andere Schraube, welche lang genug war, und klemmte damit mit weniger als 8Nm die Hülse samt Dämpferauge zwischen den beiden "Ohren" des Rahmens, wodurch das Spiel dann komplett weg war.

Fazit: Die originale Schraube baute trotz des richtigen Drehmoments keine ausreichende axiale Klemmkraft auf. Das Drehmoment wurde scheinbar im Gewinde aufgebraucht.

Die Schraube 10516 von Cube ist aus Titan und hat exakt identische Maße. Diese hat keine Reibungsverluste durch die schwarze Beschichtung (Lack?) und baut die Klemmkraft einwandfrei auf.
Natürlich habe ich die defekte Schraube beim Händler reklamiert, was aber natürlich ein paar Wochen für die Beschaffung bei Cube gedauert hat. Vor 2 Wochen habe ich die Ersatzschraube beim Händler abgeholt und vor Ort auf Leichtgängigkeit im Gewinde geprüft. Will jemand raten, wie leichtgängig und wie weit die Schraube sich von Hand in die Hülse drehen ließ?

Also bitte in einem solchen Fall mal ins Gewinde schauen. Wenn es noch intakt ist, ist Nachschneiden eine Option (Achtung, M6 Feingewinde). Ansonsten reklamieren und/oder alternativ die Titanschraube 10516 ohne Beschichtung nehmen. Ist halt nicht schwarz, aber zumindest übergangsweise eine funktionierende Alternative. Die schwarze Schraube gibt es offiziell meines Wissens nach noch nicht als Ersatzteil, scheint mir aber ein systematisches Risiko zu sein, da das Gewinde (auch das Innengewinde der Hülse) durch die Beschichtung zum Klemmen führt.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. Juli 2018)

Dass die Schraube der unteren Dämpferaufnahme Untermaß ist eine alte Geschichte. Ich habe zwar zwei 2017er, aber den gleichen Ärger. Axiales Spiel habe ich mit zwei Distanzscheiben je 0,2mm ausgeglichen. Das nervige Radialspiel lässt sich, bei Verwendung von FOX Dämpferlagern, nur durch Drehen einer neuen Hülse oder einer Maßanfertigung von Huber eliminieren.
Bei Austausch der Cube Dämpferschraube darauf achten, dass Schraube und Gewindehülse jeweils am Kopf einen angedrehten Konus aufweisen. Sonst klappert diese Hülse auch noch in ihrer Aufnahme. Murks hoch drei.


----------



## Marathoni873 (7. Juli 2018)

Untermaß darf die Schraube in Relation zur eigentlichen Lagerhülse ja auch haben, solange die Lagerhülse an den Stirnflächen mittels Schraube geklemmt wird.
Die eigentliche Lagerung findet ja nicht zwischen Hülse und Schraube sondern zwischen Hülse und den Gleitlagerbuchsen statt. Und hier waren meine Lagerbuchsen anfangs unglaublich stramm. Scheint momentan generell der Fall zu sein, was man auch im Thread der Canyon-Modelle liest.
Wenn aber auch hier irgendann Spiel aufkommt, kommen auch bei mir entsprechende Buchsen von Huber rein.


----------



## grussdich69 (7. Juli 2018)

die schrauben waren weder bei dem 20 Zoll noch bei meinem 18 Zoll leichtgängig oder fühlten sich besonders wertig an. Ich denke aber das mein Problem des dämpferspiels nicht von den Schrauben sondern wirklich von der Aufnahme des Rahmens herrührt. Hatten nämlich Dämpfer und alle schrauben aus dem 20 zoller getaucht. Gleiches Spiel.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. Juli 2018)

Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass eine wenige Quadratmillimeter große Oberfläche in der Lage ist, durch Klemmen, den in der Dämpferlagerung auftretenden Kräften zu widerstehen. Lasse mich aber gerne belehren.
Sehen wir uns die Konstruktion an. Die Schraube/Hülse selbst hat an der Innenseite jeweils einen schmalen Konus. Der zentriert diese beim Anziehen in der Rahmenaufnahme selbsttätig und verhindert Spiel. Solange der Konus größer ist, als die Bohrung. Und das ist er. Also abhaken, kein Spiel.
Nehmen wir Huber Buchsen, Fox ist vom Prinzip her gleich.
Die Igus Einsätze werden in das Dämpferauge eingepresst. Kein Spiel. 
Die Buchsen sitzen stramm in den Einsätzen. Kein Spiel.
Dämpfer mit Buchsen jetzt zwischen die rahmenseitige Aufnahme schieben und seitliches Spiel mit Distanzscheiben ausgleichen. Ist wichtig, weil man sonst die Aufnahme verformt. 
Bis jetzt haben wir also alles getan um jegliches Spiel, egal in welche Richtung auszuschalten. Jetzt kommt die Gewindehülse mit Untermaß dazu.
Meine Huberbuchsen waren aus einem anderen Fully und nicht auf Maß gefertigt. Die Hülse hatte in den Buchsen deutlich spürbares Spiel. Gleiches bei einer Fox Buchse.
Jetzt also rein die Schraubhülse und angezogen.
Fully anheben - Spiel weg. Für 20m.
Da ich durch den Einsatz der Distanzscheiben seitliches Spiel ausschließe, kann ich die Hülse auch etwas fester anziehen. Ohne Erfolg. Theoretisch würde das wohl erst was bringen, wenn das Wasser schon aus dem Carbon läuft.
Mit dem am Dämpferauge angelegten Finger, kann man das Spiel einwandfrei lokalisieren.

Hat jemand eine andere Erklärung? Dann immer her damit. Mein Nachbar dreht mir, hoffentlich bald, eine neue Buchse, mit dem Innenmaße des Außenmaßes der Gewindehülse. Und dann sollte es gut sein.

Vor etlichen Jahren, 2005, gab es schon mal Ärger mit untermaßigen Schrauben in Verbindung mit schlechten Lagern. Die Schrauben kamen aus Fernost und wurden anschließend von Cube mit der Hand sortiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathoni873 (7. Juli 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass eine wenige Quadratmillimeter große Oberfläche in der Lage ist, durch Klemmen, den in der Dämpferlagerung auftretenden Kräften zu widerstehen. Lasse mich aber gerne belehren.



Ich schon. Zumindest werden bei 8Nm und Feingewinde einige Kilonewton an Klemmkraft aufgebracht, sofern nicht übermäßig viel in Reibung verloren geht. Bei mir ist auch definitiv Ruhe, seit die Schraube sich ohne in sich selbst zu klemmen ganz eindrehen lässt.
Sicherlich kommt es dabei auch auf den Widerstand der "Ohren" am Rahmen bzw. auf den zu überbrückenden Abstand zur Lagerhülse an. Ich meine, ich hatte bei meinem Bike etwa. 22,8mm gemessen, wobei die Hülse 22,2mm breit ist. 0,6mm ist also auch nicht die Welt.

Ich kenne die Konstruktionen anderer Stereomodelle nicht. Bei meinem alten 2010er war es etwas anders als beim heutigen. In dem Bild unten ist die Lagerung dargestellt. Der mounting pin wird dabei über die besagte Schraube zwischen die "Ohren" des Rahmens geklemmt. Dabei ist es nahezu egal, wieviel Spiel die Hülse mit dem Innengewinde zum Innendurchmesser des mounting pins hat.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. Juli 2018)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Ich schon


Dann gehen mir hiermit offiziell die Ideen aus. Ich warte auf meine neuen Buchsen und lasse mich überraschen.


----------



## Marathoni873 (7. Juli 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Ich warte auf meine neuen Buchsen und lasse mich überraschen.


Ich hoffe, es wird nicht wirklich eine Überraschung, zumindest keine negative. Berichte doch bitte von deinen neuen Buchsen. Die Huberbuchsen stehen bei mir noch auf der "Tuning-to-do-Liste", da sie bei meinem alten Stereo super gehalten hatten, nachdem die originalen Buchsen ausgeschlagen waren.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (7. Juli 2018)

OdwMiBiker schrieb:


> mal ne blöde frage wie klemmt ihr das Bike in den Montage ständer und welcher ist dafür gut geeignet ( Carbon und Sattelstütze soll man ja nicht denke ich mal )



Meine Lösung 




Hält gut


----------



## fabsili (7. Juli 2018)

Volume spacer ist getauscht 
Ging alles ohne Ausbau des Dämpfers. 
Lediglich das auf und wieder zu drehen ist nen scheiß!! Zu wenig Platz für meine Wurstfinger dort.

Cube verbaut wohl ab Werk den kleinsten Spacer. Hab jetzt den 2. Größten drin. Taugt jetzt definitiv!!


----------



## OdwMiBiker (7. Juli 2018)

fabsili schrieb:


> Volume spacer ist getauscht
> Ging alles ohne Ausbau des Dämpfers.
> Lediglich das auf und wieder zu drehen ist nen scheiß!! Zu wenig Platz für meine Wurstfinger dort.
> 
> Cube verbaut wohl ab Werk den kleinsten Spacer. Hab jetzt den 2. Größten drin. Taugt jetzt definitiv!!


Wollte ich auch ,habe ihn nicht auf bekommen ,habe auch so wurstfinger. 
Hole mir einen Ölfilterdchlüssel (Bandschlüssel) dann müsste es gehen ! Bin jetzt auf 310 PSI und es geht gut habe 20 Sage. 

So tubless habe ich heute auch gemacht, hatte mit den Achsen keine Probleme , hinten leicht am Rad gewackelt und die greift super , vorne ging sie auch gut rein leicht gefettet (mache ich sowieso immer,denn wo fett kein dreck)
Bin zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernstschmidt (7. Juli 2018)

OdwMiBiker schrieb:


> Ja habe das gleiche Problem habe jetzt ne Pumpe mit 600psi (das ich ihn auf 310 pumpen kann) und Volumen Spacer bestellt am Wochenende mal testen



Welche pumpe hast du bestellt?


----------



## chenoa (7. Juli 2018)

Hallo Fabsili. Kann man durch den Spacer Wechsel den Druck absenken für den benötigten Sag absenken?
Ich dachte man ändert nur die Progression zum Ende des Federweges?


----------



## fabsili (7. Juli 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Hallo Fabsili. Kann man durch den Spacer Wechsel den Druck absenken für den benötigten Sag absenken?
> Ich dachte man ändert nur die Progression zum Ende des Federweges?



Fahre noch mit dem selben Druck. Is nur die Progression die sich ändert


----------



## OdwMiBiker (9. Juli 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Welche pumpe hast du bestellt?



Diese da https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rock-shox-gabel-daempferpumpe-600-psi-135313
und sie geht super


----------



## ernstschmidt (9. Juli 2018)

OdwMiBiker schrieb:


> Diese da https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rock-shox-gabel-daempferpumpe-600-psi-135313
> und sie geht super


Danke


----------



## OdwMiBiker (9. Juli 2018)

Heute bei bremsen nachstellen ist mir auf gefallen das die Vorderrad Nabe kratzende Geräusche macht, siehe Video ,habe darauf hin das lagerspiel neu eingestellt ist besser geworden 

Meine frage ist das bei euch auch ? 
Ach ja eine Bissel hart geht die Achse Vornen schon raus und rein !
Mansche von euch haben dieses Achsen Problem doch schön gelöst oder ?


----------



## ernstschmidt (9. Juli 2018)

OdwMiBiker schrieb:


> Heute bei bremsen nachstellen ist mir auf gefallen das die Vorderrad Nabe kratzende Geräusche macht, siehe Video ,habe darauf hin das lagerspiel neu eingestellt ist besser geworden
> 
> Meine frage ist das bei euch auch ?
> Ach ja eine Bissel hart geht die Achse Vornen schon raus und rein !
> Mansche von euch haben dieses Achsen Problem doch schön gelöst oder ?



Lagerspiel musste ich auch nachstellen ,Steckachse geht auch etwas stramm finde ich aber nicht so schlimm


----------



## MaMi76 (9. Juli 2018)

Habe heute auch mein bike bekommen. Am rechten Bremshebel lief Bremsflüssigkeit aus. Nachdem ich die Schraube am Bremshebel nachgezogen hatte, wars wieder dicht. Das Lager vorne muss ich mal überprüfen. Fahren lässt sich das bike super, die SRAM 1x12 ist ein Traum. Das Fahrwerk auf einem Wurzeltrail schluckt echt gut was weg. Den Dämpfer hab ich auch auf 300 PSi aufblasen müssen. Echt schön, das bike


----------



## grussdich69 (9. Juli 2018)

OdwMiBiker schrieb:


> Heute bei bremsen nachstellen ist mir auf gefallen das die Vorderrad Nabe kratzende Geräusche macht, siehe Video ,habe darauf hin das lagerspiel neu eingestellt ist besser geworden
> 
> Meine frage ist das bei euch auch ?
> Ach ja eine Bissel hart geht die Achse Vornen schon raus und rein !
> Mansche von euch haben dieses Achsen Problem doch schön gelöst oder ?


Bei mir ging die Achse ja garnicht rein! Genau bei der Klemmung an der du im Video drehst (vieleicht hatte einer bei der Vormontage zu dicke Arme?) war eine Verengung. Habe das über den Händler bei Cube reklamiert und eine neue Hülse bekommen die ist vollkommen i.O. Kratzen tut auch nichts. Wie ist Euer fahrwerkssetup? habe ca 75 PSI auf der Gabel 5 Klicks high Speed 12 Klicks lowspeed (von auf also - an) und zugstufe wie mans eben macht (Rad hebt grad so nicht ab), Dämpfer ca 215 psi und 3 Klicks high speed, zugstufe auch drei oder vier Klicks (von schnell an) habe ca. 85 kg fahgewicht. Mit der Gabeleinstellung bin ich vorerst Top zufrieden, der Dämpfer ist gefühlsmäßig noch ein wenig straff obwohl der federweg voll ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## LittleR3dCar (10. Juli 2018)

FYI: im Fahrrad XXL in Mühlheim-Kärlich ist ein Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM in 22'' auf Lager. Die hatten mich heute angerufen, dass es verfügbar ist. Allerdings hat sich das Thema Cube bei mir erledigt (s.o.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cola4 (11. Juli 2018)

Habe zwei Mängel festgestellt. Habt ihr das auch
1. Bei mir wackeln die Gabeleinstellrädchen der Fox36 siehe Video: 



2. Das Hinterrad ist nicht in der Flucht zum Oberrohr. (Statt Newmen Laufrad habe ich ein DT Swiss Laufrad). Siehe Anhang
Gruss cola


----------



## chenoa (11. Juli 2018)

Habe gerade bei mir nachgeschaut.
Hinterrad absolut mittig. Bei dir sieht es aus ob der Hinterbau schief ist nicht das Rad.
LSC und HSC Einstellknopf hat ein bischen Spiel. Aber nicht in dem Umfang wie bei dir.


----------



## Wollbuchse (11. Juli 2018)

Wenn man das hier so alles liest, sind das doch nicht wenige Mängel....muss mir nach Urlaub meins doch noch mal genau ansehen


----------



## Pf0stimat (11. Juli 2018)

Servus,
was sagt ihr zu der Einstufung (Kategorie 4) seitens Cube?
Wieviel ist mit dem Bike möglich?


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (11. Juli 2018)

Hier wird scheinbar mit aller Gewalt nach Mängeln gesucht, lieber mal bisschen mehr fahren und Spaß haben. 
Ich denke wenn man es darauf anlegt findet man an jedem Rad irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten die nicht 100%ig passen.


----------



## Orby (11. Juli 2018)

Pf0stimat schrieb:


> Servus,
> was sagt ihr zu der Einstufung (Kategorie 4) seitens Cube?
> Wieviel ist mit dem Bike möglich?



Ich fahr zwar ein 150, sollte aber die gleiche Kategorie sein, wobei mich dies nie beschäfftigt hat. 

Versuch diese Kategorien mal aus Sicht eines Herstellers zu sehen. *Ich fomuliere es absichtlich überspitzt! *

MTB ist ein Trendsport, eine 130kg Person die nie auf einem Bike saß sieht ein Youtube-Video von Danny, kauft deswegen ein Bike im nächsten Laden und dropped 2m ins Flat. Bike kaputt, wer ist schuld? Natürlich der Hersteller.   
Du musst dich als Hersteller, dein Unternehmen und deine Mitarbeiter diesbezüglich absichern. Umso größer der Betrieb umso mehr Auflagen und Verantwortung. Also bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als sowas zu bringen und dabei auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. 

Wir wollen alle ein Bike was bergauf geht wie ein HT, wiegt wie ein HT, bergab wie ein DH fährt und bügelt, so stabil ist wie ein DH. Tja, irgendwas bleibt auf dem Weg liegen dabei. 

Die Frage was mit dem Bike möglich ist? Mit Hirn, Verstand, Pflege und Fahrtechnik sehr viel. 
Ohne dies, sehr wenig.


----------



## cola4 (12. Juli 2018)

cola4 schrieb:


> Habe zwei Mängel festgestellt. Habt ihr das auch
> 1. Bei mir wackeln die Gabeleinstellrädchen der Fox36 siehe Video:
> 2. Das Hinterrad ist nicht in der Flucht zum Oberrohr. (Statt Newmen Laufrad habe ich ein DT Swiss Laufrad). Siehe Anhang
> Gruss cola


Zu Nummer 1. : An einer anderen Fox34 Besitzer, scheint das nach Rückfrage dies normal ist: 



Zu 2: Wenn ich nochmals genau schaue, ist das Laufrad gegenüber dem unterne Teil der Sattelstütze nicht in der Flucht, jedoch zum Oberrohr doch in der Flucht. Also Cube hat alles richtig gemacht


----------



## chenoa (12. Juli 2018)

Habe heute wieder eine Runde gedreht und bin nur begeistert. Bergauf und vor allem Bergab. Ich werde wohl nie das ganze Potenzial von dem Bike abrufen.
Das einzige was ich für mich vielleicht noch ändere, sind organische Bremsbeläge. Die Sinter Beläge packen ja wie Sau brauchen aber erstmal Temperatur.
Und ich werde mir eine goldene XX1 Kette gönnen.


----------



## Schafschützer (13. Juli 2018)

Die Ghetto-Gangsta-Chain! Unbedingt ein Bild posten. Sieht bestimmt cool aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleR3dCar (13. Juli 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> ...
> Und ich werde mir eine goldene XX1 Kette gönnen.



Warum?


----------



## OdwMiBiker (13. Juli 2018)

Mein neuer Lenker ist heute eingetroffen


----------



## Schafschützer (14. Juli 2018)

Den Lenker hab ich auch verbaut. Spart über 200 Gramm und dämpft noch ein wenig.


----------



## grussdich69 (15. Juli 2018)

OdwMiBiker schrieb:


> Mein neuer Lenker ist heute eingetroffen


Lässig aber doch bitte mit anderen Griffen.


----------



## grussdich69 (15. Juli 2018)

1


----------



## michaelmueller (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo beinander, seit vorletzter Woche habe ich auch mein Stereo. Nach ein paar Upgrades ( 80er Renthal Fatbar Carbonlenker, 6 cm Vorbau, X01 Eagle Kurbel und Kassette, Tubeless und Satteltausch) steht die Waage bei 13,25 kg mit Sixpack Millennium Flatpedals. . Die Jungfernfahrt bei der Karwendelrunde war klasse. Klettert prima und bergab ne Wucht. Das Material ist definitiv nicht der limitierende Faktor. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cola4 (17. Juli 2018)

Reifenfreiheit Infos, wenns interessiert:.
Vorderrad: Fahre 27.5x3.0 Zoll mit 75mm Breite , absolut kein Problem
Hinterrad: Das Maximum ist: Fahre 27.5x2.8 Zoll mit 70mm Breite, dabei hat es auf beiden Seiten 3mm Platz zum Rahmen. Mit dem Speichenspannung habe ich mit 1/2 Umdrehung den Reifen genau mittag zentriert
(Zu beachten: Mein Reifen ist ein Maxxis DHF in tubeless. Mit Schlauch ist die Reifenbreite kleiner. Fahre 1.1bar, zu beachten: mit mehr Druck wird der Reifen auch breiter)
Gruss cola


----------



## chenoa (17. Juli 2018)

Der Renthal Lenker sieht super aus.
Hier mal ein Foto von der Ghetto Kette.
Bin total begeistert von dem Bike.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (17. Juli 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Der Renthal Lenker sieht super aus.
> Hier mal ein Foto von der Ghetto Kette.
> Bin total begeistert von dem Bike.


Die Kette ist geil


----------



## grussdich69 (17. Juli 2018)

hat jemand die genaue Bezeichnung für das verbaute Schaltauge bzw. einen Link auf dem ich es bestellen kann?
Besten Dank


----------



## michaelmueller (17. Juli 2018)

Hi, bei Cube gibt es eine Liste. Du brauchst das Schaltauge 10240. Aber obacht, das passt nur für Sram. Aber wer würde die Eagle schon runter bauen.

Google einfach nach Cube Schaltauge 10240 bzw. 2090 AXH (Sram). Dann kommt auch ein bike und board shop, der noch 5 auf Lager hat. Da hab ich meines her.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (18. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute habe da ein Problem mit dem Schwalbe FAT Albert Front 

Hoffe ihr könnt es auf den Bilder sehen habe heute voll die Beule bekommen!

Materialfehler?

Aufbau :Tubless 2,3 bar 
             Ist jetzt ca 130 km gelaufen


----------



## chenoa (18. Juli 2018)

Denke auch ein Materialfehler. An Schwalbe schreiben sollen einen neuen Reifen schicken.
Du fährst aber mit viel Luft.
Bin vorne mit 2.6 Maxxis jetzt bei 1.5 bar.Wenn es nass wird gehe ich wohl noch ein wenig runter.


----------



## Semtexx (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde mir gerne ein ovales Kettenblatt 32z von Absolut Black zulegen.
Bin jetzt ein wenig verunsichert wieviel mm offset das Teil haben muss..
Weiß das jemand zufällig??

Gruß


----------



## michaelmueller (19. Juli 2018)

Hi, ich vermute mal, dass es 3 mm Offset für Boost148 haben sollte. Genauso, wie die runden Kettenblättet.
VG
Michael


----------



## Semtexx (19. Juli 2018)

Gerade mal ein wenig gegoogelt, Boost 148 sagte mir halt nichts  
Aber du hast recht, 3mm ist richtig. 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaelmueller (19. Juli 2018)

Schau mal, das steht auf meinem drauf.


----------



## Semtexx (19. Juli 2018)

Auf die Idee bin ich auch gekommen. Allerdings war dort zu viel Dreck, konnte nichts erkennen und im Keller wollte ich den jetzt nicht runterprokeln 

So sauber wie deins, wird meins wahrscheinlich nie wieder 

Aber Danke für deine Mühe


----------



## michaelmueller (19. Juli 2018)

Hihi, mein Baby ist ja erst 2 Wochen bei mir und hat noch keinen Schlamm gefressen..


----------



## chenoa (20. Juli 2018)

Stört bei einem ovalen Kettenblatt nicht die Kettenführung?
Hat hier vielleicht jemand auf organische Belüge umgerüstet?
Bin von meiner Shimano XT was Geräusche angeht verwöhnt.
Habe Beläge auch schon neu ausgericht. Ist auch nur bei leichteren Bremsvorgängen.


----------



## Semtexx (20. Juli 2018)

Moin, 
ob die Kettenführung stört kann ich noch nicht sagen, wenn ja, kommt sie halt ab. Wenn man den ganzen Berichten die ich so gelesen habe glauben kann, ist sie eigentlich eh überflüssig.


----------



## grussdich69 (20. Juli 2018)

michaelmueller schrieb:


> Hi, bei Cube gibt es eine Liste. Du brauchst das Schaltauge 10240. Aber obacht, das passt nur für Sram. Aber wer würde die Eagle schon runter bauen.
> 
> Google einfach nach Cube Schaltauge 10240 bzw. 2090 AXH (Sram). Dann kommt auch ein bike und board shop, der noch 5 auf Lager hat. Da hab ich meines her.


Super danke für die fixe Info, konnte das alte erstmal zurück biegen aber eins als Ersatz in der Tasche is immer gut. Wünsche Euch allen ne lässige Zeit aufn Rad bin am Montag unfreiwillig abgestiegen und  hab erstmal 4 Wochen den Arm im Gips. Schon lustig erst wartet man 18 Wochen, dann fährt man 2 Wochen, dann pausiert man 4 Wochen. Wenn dich daraus mal nicht der Termin für die Apokalypse errechnen lässt.


----------



## chenoa (20. Juli 2018)

Habe auch schon überlegt die Kettenfürung zur Probe mal runter zu nehmen. Bei mir verfangen sich ständig kleine Äste darin
Im Bike Park sieht das wahrscheinlich anders aus.


----------



## michaelmueller (20. Juli 2018)

Hi, ich habe eine Eagle auf meinem Zweitrad. Ein umgebautes Canyon Nerve AM von 2011. Ich habe die Kettenführung nie vermisst.


----------



## Marathoni873 (20. Juli 2018)

grussdich69 schrieb:


> Super danke für die fixe Info, konnte das alte erstmal zurück biegen aber eins als Ersatz in der Tasche is immer gut. Wünsche Euch allen ne lässige Zeit aufn Rad bin am Montag unfreiwillig abgestiegen und  hab erstmal 4 Wochen den Arm im Gips. Schon lustig erst wartet man 18 Wochen, dann fährt man 2 Wochen, dann pausiert man 4 Wochen. Wenn dich daraus mal nicht der Termin für die Apokalypse errechnen lässt.


Ich wünsche dir gute und vor allem schnelle Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (21. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hätte da mal eine Frage zum Lagerspiel der Newmen-Naben. Die Lager laufen sehr rau, wenn ich die Laufräder ausgebaut habe. In der Anleitung von Newmen zur Einstellung des Lagerspiels heißt es, man soll das Lagerspiel einstellen, wenn die Laufräder eingebaut sind. Kann es sein, daß die Naben einwandfrei laufen, wenn die Laufräder eingebaut sind und ich mir unnötig Sorgen mache?

@ grussdich69: Gute Besserung.


----------



## michaelmueller (21. Juli 2018)

Hi, bei meinen ist mir im ausgebauten Zustand nichts aufgefallen.  Sind die Einsteller virleicht zu straff?
VG
Michael


----------



## MaMi76 (21. Juli 2018)

@grussdich69 gute Besserung


----------



## mav20 (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

ich hoffe hier sind auch fragen zum SL erlaubt.
ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer des HPC SL und habe noch eine Frage zur Kettenlinie.
Diese sieht ziemlich schräg aus, wenn ich auf großes Kettenblatt und größtes Ritzel schalte, springt die Kette beim Rückwärtstreten auf das dritte Ritzel herunter.
Ist das normal oder wurde hier bei der Montage etwas falsch gemacht.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## michaelmueller (30. Juli 2018)

Hi,
also das darf nicht passieren. Da ist was verstellt. Aber nebenbei ist mE diese extreme Stellung sowieso besser zu vermeiden. Am besten machst du eine komplette Neueinstellung am Schaltwerk.
Viele Grüße,
Michael


----------



## mav20 (30. Juli 2018)

Hi,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Dass die Stellung zu meiden ist, ist mir bewusst. Ist nur nervig, wenn beim rangieren in der Garage die Kette runterspringt und sich verkeilt.
Das Schaltwerk und der Umwerfer sollten beim Rückwärtstreten ja keinen Einfluss darauf haben, oder lieg ich da falsch.
War auch schon beim Cube Händer und der meinte dass das durchaus normal ist bei dieser Schaltstellung, allerdings funktioniert das bei einem Bekannten, auch mit Shimano 2x11, ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (30. Juli 2018)

Schleift die Kette beim Rückwärtstreten am Umwerfer?

Beider der kurzen Kettenstrebe und dem extremen Schräglauf kann es wohl schon zu Problemen kommen.


----------



## michaelmueller (30. Juli 2018)

Hi,
ich hatte bis März eine 3x10 XTR u d das war nie. Der Händler hat mMn keinen Bock was zu tun. Ist ja beim Fahren extrem gefährlich, wenn mal beim Rückwärtskurbeln die Kette springt. Ich vertrau bei Setup eh nur mir selber und rate dir das Gleiche. Es ist kein Hexenwerk. Aber überprüfe auch, ob das Schaltwerksröllchen korrekt unter dem kleinsten Ritzel sitzt. Dazu am besten Kette runter und den Zug vom Schaltwerk lösen. Dann machst du nach Anleitung die ganze Einstellung von vorne. Prüfe auch mal das Schaltauge, ob das gerade ist. Die ganzen Anleitungen sollten beim Bike dabei sein.
Viele Grüße Michael


----------



## mav20 (30. Juli 2018)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Schleift die Kette beim Rückwärtstreten am Umwerfer?
> 
> Beider der kurzen Kettenstrebe und dem extremen Schräglauf kann es wohl schon zu Problemen kommen.



Nein, die Kette schleift nicht am Umwerfer.



michaelmueller schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hatte bis März eine 3x10 XTR u d das war nie. Der Händler hat mMn keinen Bock was zu tun. Ist ja beim Fahren extrem gefährlich, wenn mal beim Rückwärtskurbeln die Kette springt. Ich vertrau bei Setup eh nur mir selber und rate dir das Gleiche. Es ist kein Hexenwerk. Aber überprüfe auch, ob das Schaltwerksröllchen korrekt unter dem kleinsten Ritzel sitzt. Dazu am besten Kette runter und den Zug vom Schaltwerk lösen. Dann machst du nach Anleitung die ganze Einstellung von vorne. Prüfe auch mal das Schaltauge, ob das gerade ist. Die ganzen Anleitungen sollten beim Bike dabei sein.
> Viele Grüße Michael



Bin bis vor kurzem auch 3x10 gefahren und hatte das Problem auch noch nie.

Mich hätte nur interessiert ob auch andere das Problem haben.


----------



## cola4 (30. Juli 2018)

Sehr sehr wichtig: habt ihr Probleme mit der Schaltung. Das bei TM zum Beispiel nicht alle 12Gänge schaltbar sind, oder beim Rückwärtstreten Kette spinnt, dann kontrolliert bitte ob das Schaltwerk nicht nach innen gebogen ist. Siehe meine Schaltung vor und nach zurückbiegen. Das Cube Schaltauge kommt mir zu weich vor.
Gruss cola


----------



## Schafschützer (30. Juli 2018)

Beim Rückwärtstreten spielt das Schaltwerk eigentlich keine Rolle, oder täusche ich mich da?

@ cola4: Das ist mal wirklich ein Vorher/Nacher-Unterschied.


----------



## mav20 (30. Juli 2018)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Beim Rückwärtstreten spielt das Schaltwerk eigentlich keine Rolle, oder täusche ich mich da?



Ich denke auch das es kein Rolle spielt, zumindest solange die Kette, wie bei mir, oben am Ritzel anfängt zu springen.


----------



## Semtexx (30. Juli 2018)

Mal zur Info..
Habe heute das ovale Kettenblatt von Absolut Black installiert und meine Heimrunde mit viel bergauf gefahren.
Kurz und knapp, es bleibt definitiv druff.
Hatte überhaupt kein Problem damit mich dran zu gewöhnen, hat keine zwei Kilometer gedauert.
Wem die 50 Euro nicht weh tun, dem kann ich das nur empfehlen auszuprobieren.

In den ersten beiden Gängen schleift die Kettenführung ganz, ganz leicht. Man könnte das Langloch etwas erweitern und sie dadurch weiter nach oben schieben.
Könnte man.. Ich habs so gelassen, wird sich schon freischleifen. 
Ehrlich gesagt stört mich mein knackendes Tretlager da mehr, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## cola4 (30. Juli 2018)

Semtexx schrieb:


> In den ersten beiden Gängen schleift die Kettenführung ganz, ganz leicht. Man könnte das Langloch etwas erweitern und sie dadurch weiter nach oben schieben.
> Könnte man.. Ich habs so gelassen, wird sich schon freischleifen.
> Ehrlich gesagt stört mich mein knackendes Tretlager da mehr, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


Wie grosses Blatt hast du montiert?


----------



## Semtexx (30. Juli 2018)

cola4 schrieb:


> Wie grosses Blatt hast du montiert?


Sorry, macht natürlich Sinn das zu erwähnen. 
Habe das 32ger Blatt montiert!


----------



## chenoa (30. Juli 2018)

Also bei mir springt die Kette auch runter beim Rückwärts treten. Habe ich an einem E13 Antrieb aber auch.
Wenn man sich den Schräglauf der Kette anschaut, ist das aber normal denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mav20 (30. Juli 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Also bei mir springt die Kette auch runter beim Rückwärts treten. Habe ich an einem E13 Antrieb aber auch.
> Wenn man sich den Schräglauf der Kette anschaut, ist das aber normal denke ich.



Danke für die Antwort, beruhigt mich schonmal, dass es kein Montagefehler ist.


----------



## Marathoni873 (31. Juli 2018)

mav20 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoffe hier sind auch fragen zum SL erlaubt.
> ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer des HPC SL und habe noch eine Frage zur Kettenlinie.
> ...



Habe es vorhin am an der Decke hängenden Bike mal ausprobiert. Ist bei mir genauso. Bisher kam ich beim Fahren aber noch nicht auf die Idee, in dieser Schaltungskonstellation rückwärts zu treten.


----------



## chenoa (31. Juli 2018)

Kommt schon mal an sehr steilen Stellen vor. Wenn man auf dem 50er Blatt ist , hängen bleibt, und schieben muss. Dann kann schon mal die Kurbel sich zurück bewegen und die Kette fällt zurück.


----------



## Day_Dreamer (1. August 2018)

Das Problem mit der Kette habe ich auch, aber mein Schaltwerk und Trigger wurden auf X01 Eagle umgerüstet - dachte es läge daran. Hat eigentlich wer den "Dauertest" zum Bike im Mountainbike Magazin 07/2018 gelesen? Würde mich brennend interessieren!

Wie habt ihr eigentlich eure Gabel und den Dämpfer eingestellt? Vielleicht können wir uns mal über das Setup austauchen...


----------



## Marathoni873 (1. August 2018)

Day_Dreamer schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich wer den "Dauertest" zum Bike im Mountainbike Magazin 07/2018 gelesen? Würde mich brennend interessieren


Was genau interessiert dich denn? Der Bericht selbst, oder ob ihn jemand gelesen hat?


----------



## monjede (1. August 2018)

Day_Dreamer schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Kette habe ich auch, aber mein Schaltwerk und Trigger wurden auf X01 Eagle umgerüstet - dachte es läge daran. Hat eigentlich wer den "Dauertest" zum Bike im Mountainbike Magazin 07/2018 gelesen? Würde mich brennend interessieren!
> 
> Wie habt ihr eigentlich eure Gabel und den Dämpfer eingestellt? Vielleicht können wir uns mal über das Setup austauchen...



Falls du den Teste meinst den ich auf Seite 14 #327 gepostet habe. Da Stand nicht viel drin.


----------



## Day_Dreamer (1. August 2018)

monjede schrieb:


> Falls du den Teste meinst den ich auf Seite 14 #327 gepostet habe. Da Stand nicht viel drin.



Ja genau den meinte ich - hatte mir etwas mehr davon versprochen, also dem Test! 

Welchen Reifendruck fahrt ihr eiglentlich auf dem Bike?


----------



## Day_Dreamer (1. August 2018)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Was genau interessiert dich denn? Der Bericht selbst, oder ob ihn jemand gelesen hat?



Mich hatte der Bericht als solches interessiert.


----------



## monjede (2. August 2018)

Day_Dreamer schrieb:


> Ja genau den meinte ich - hatte mir etwas mehr davon versprochen, also dem Test!
> 
> Welchen Reifendruck fahrt ihr eiglentlich auf dem Bike?



Ich fahre mit Tubeless 1,8 bar. Mit Schwalbe Felgenband und Ventilen habe ich mit meiner normalen Luftpumpe die Montage gemeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OdwMiBiker (5. August 2018)

Moin zusammen 

Habe am Freitag die neuen Lager von Newman bekommen für das Vorderrad.
Wenn ich mich erinnere hat die doch schon mal jemand getauscht von euch oder? Auf was muss ich Achten ? Muss ich die kappen einfach runterziehen ? oder brauche ich da Spezial Werkzeug ?


----------



## Wollbuchse (6. August 2018)

OdwMiBiker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> Habe am Freitag die neuen Lager von Newman bekommen für das Vorderrad.
> Wenn ich mich erinnere hat die doch schon mal jemand getauscht von euch oder? Auf was muss ich Achten ? Muss ich die kappen einfach runterziehen ? oder brauche ich da Spezial Werkzeug ?




Wie hat sich das bemerkbar gemacht? Ich denke, meine sind auch defekt. Beim Drehen des Rades (eingebaut) hört man ein permanent schabendes Geräusch, unterbrochen von einem lauten Knacken


----------



## mav20 (7. August 2018)

Ich habe noch eine Frage zum Dropper Post des SL.
Ist es normal, dass das Standrohr minimal wackelt, es lässt sich etwas drehen und neigen.


----------



## Marathoni873 (7. August 2018)

mav20 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Frage zum Dropper Post des SL.
> Ist es normal, dass das Standrohr minimal wackelt, es lässt sich etwas drehen und neigen.


Kommt darauf an, wieviel du unter "minimal" verstehst. Beim Verdrehen spüre ich auch wirklich nur ein gaaaanz geringes Spiel. Neigung habe ich bisher nicht festgestellt, es aber auch bislang nicht daraufhin überprüft.


----------



## mav20 (7. August 2018)

Geschätzt lässt sich die Sattelspitze vielleicht 1-2mm in jede Richtung verdrehen.
Fällt einfach auf wenn man vorher eine starre Sattelstütze gefahren ist.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (7. August 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Wie hat sich das bemerkbar gemacht? Ich denke, meine sind auch defekt. Beim Drehen des Rades (eingebaut) hört man ein permanent schabendes Geräusch, unterbrochen von einem lauten Knacken




So hat sich das angehört !
Habe das dann man Newman geschickt und die meinten das wäre nicht ok ! Das Lagerspiel wurde nicht eingestellt und beim klemmen in der Gabel wurde dann das Lager zerstört!

Newman hat mir dann sofort neue Lager geschickt (TOP)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathoni873 (7. August 2018)

mav20 schrieb:


> Geschätzt lässt sich die Sattelspitze vielleicht 1-2mm in jede Richtung verdrehen.
> Fällt einfach auf wenn man vorher eine starre Sattelstütze gefahren ist.


Ich meine, so viel ist es bei mir nicht. Ich glaube aber, dass ein bis zwei Millimeter nicht ganz unnormal sind, solange es beim Fahren nicht spürbar ist.


----------



## Wollbuchse (7. August 2018)

Leider bin ich zu doof, hier ein Video einzustellen


----------



## cola4 (7. August 2018)

An diejenigen Fahren welche bei Dämpfer etwa mit 300PSI fahren, wieviel Federweg benutzt ihr nach einer gröberen Fahrt?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das dabei der gesamte Federweg gebraucht wird. Mit meinen 100kg und 210PSI brauche ich etwa 80% vom Federweg. Mit 190PSI dann 100% vom Federweg. Der SAG ist bei diesen tieferen Drücken tatsächlich höher als es sein soll, jedoch was bringt ein guter Theorie-SAG, wenn nicht der gesamte Federweg gebraucht werden kann.
Gruss cola


----------



## chenoa (7. August 2018)

Aber mit 300psi steht das Rad höher(Pedal aufsetzer), 
Ist super sensibel und pumpt bergauf nicht so stark. Habe den ganzen Federweg noch nicht ausgenutzt.
Waren bisher aber auch nur Drops von 50- 60cm dabei.
Da bin ich von der Gabel noch weiter entfernt den Federweg auszunutzen. Funktioniert aber perfekt.


----------



## lagofan (7. August 2018)

Hallo,
bin nun auch Besitzer eines TM. 
Und leider nach ca. 80 gefahrenen km auch gleich ein Problem : ein Geräusch auf der Hinterachse, s. . 
Es ist unabhängig vom Treten und tritt komischerweise nur auf, wenn ich mit dem Rad etwas schneller fahre, bei ganz langsamer Fahrt oder am Montageständer ist nichts zu hören. Hört sich an wie ein Fiepen und ist unterschiedlich laut und tritt je Radumdrehung auf. Hat jemand eine Ahnung woher das kommt ?
VG


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (7. August 2018)

Könnte die Bremsscheibe sein, die verziehen sich gerne mal.


----------



## Marathoni873 (7. August 2018)

Hatte mal sowas ähnliches am Vorderrad. Das kam durch die Ventilbohrung in der Felge bei jeder Umdrehung, wenn vermutlich der Schlauch etwas Luft durch die Ventilbohrung gedrückt hat. War dann einfach durch eine kleine Ventilmutter zur Ruhe zu bringen, allerdings hatte die Suche nach der Ursache mich fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Fährst du denn mit Schlauch? Und ist das Geräusch da, wenn das Ventil gerade überrollt wird?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. August 2018)

Ventil, definitiv.


----------



## Wollbuchse (8. August 2018)

Wie kann ich hier Videos einstellen? Am Besten direkt vom iPhone....


----------



## OdwMiBiker (8. August 2018)

Da drauf drücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wollbuchse (8. August 2018)

Äh jau, danke


----------



## Wollbuchse (8. August 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Äh jau, danke



"Die hochgeladene Datei gehört nicht zu einem erlaubten Dateiformat"....war wohl doch nichts


----------



## lagofan (8. August 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Ventil, definitiv.


Definitiv richtig, das wars - das Ventil stand leicht schräg, habe die Luft neu aufgepumpt und eine Ventilmutter drauf -nun ist Ruhe - grosses Danke an Euch !
Zu den anderen Themen, die hier schon öfter angesprochen wurden :
Steckachsen beide o.k., kein Klappern der Fox Transfer, Bremsen nach Justage o.k., Bremsleitungen dicht.
Das Rasseln auf dem 50er Ritzel habe ich allerdings auch, das kommt wohl vom Kettenblatt, stört mich aber nicht so sehr. Kette springt im Stand beim Zurücktreten 1-2 Ritzel runter, das ist aber doch logisch bei dem schrägen Kettenlauf und für mich normal.
Achja - TM in Größe 18" : Gewicht mit Pedalen ( Flat Pedals 366gr ) ohne irgendwelche Umbauten: 13,7 kg


----------



## Lormic (9. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

mit welchen Setup fahrt ihr den Dämpfer und die Gabel? (LSC/HSC) Oder bin ich der einzige der mit der Empfehlung von Fox nicht wirklich zufrieden bin?


----------



## ernstschmidt (9. August 2018)

Lormic schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mit welchen Setup fahrt ihr den Dämpfer und die Gabel? (LSC/HSC) Oder bin ich der einzige der mit der Empfehlung von Fox nicht wirklich zufrieden bin?


----------



## ernstschmidt (9. August 2018)

Lormic schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mit welchen Setup fahrt ihr den Dämpfer und die Gabel? (LSC/HSC) Oder bin ich der einzige der mit der Empfehlung von Fox nicht wirklich zufrieden bin?


Ich habe fahrbereit 95kg. Meine Einstellungen sind Gabel: 1tocken entfernt(2sind original verbaut), 70psi, hsc und lsc 15clicks offen, zugstufe 7clicks offen, Dämpfer 310psi, zugstufe 1click offen


----------



## chenoa (9. August 2018)

Danke für die Info mit den 2 Tokken
Dachte da ist nur einer drin. 
Fahre fast die identische Einstellung.
Habe auch 95kg.
Gabel mit 75 psi und dann wohl mit 2 Tollen. 
Hinten die Zugstuffe komplett offen bei 310psi.


----------



## Wollbuchse (9. August 2018)

Auf der Cube 2019 Seite kann man das neue Stereo 140 bewundern....wieder mit anderer Geometrie


----------



## chenoa (9. August 2018)

Bin ich blind. Finde kein neues 140 Stereo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wollbuchse (9. August 2018)

Hier ist es....minimal abweichende Farbe


----------



## Wollbuchse (9. August 2018)

Insgesamt länger, wieder längere Kettenstrebe usw.


----------



## chenoa (9. August 2018)

So habe es gefunden.
Vielleicht sind die Geometrie Daten falsch.
Die werden das doch nicht nach einer Saison schon wieder ändern. Testberichte waren doch sehr gut.
Aber mal vernünftige Reifen drauf.


----------



## Marathoni873 (9. August 2018)

Was ist an den Fat Alberts denn verkehrt?


----------



## ernstschmidt (10. August 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> So habe es gefunden.
> Vielleicht sind die Geometrie Daten falsch.
> Die werden das doch nicht nach einer Saison schon wieder ändern. Testberichte waren doch sehr gut.
> Aber mal vernünftige Reifen drauf.


 laut cube hat sich bei den Geometrie Angaben ein Fehler eingeschlichen


----------



## chenoa (10. August 2018)

Wenn schon Trail Motion dann auch richtig. Die Mary passt da schon besser. 
Ich mag den Fat Albert Rear nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OdwMiBiker (10. August 2018)

Bremsen Update !

Habe auf eine 203 RT86ICE und eine 180 hinten Umgebaut.

SRAM Scheiben waren ja schrecklich verzeihen sich laufend 

Mit den Shimano keine Probleme kein verzeihen mehr ,und Ruck zuck ausgerichtet.
Die Bremsen Leistung ist viel besser nach dem einbrennen ,morgen gehts auf den Trail Master Test


----------



## chenoa (11. August 2018)

Ja Berichte mal wie sich die Ice Tech Scheiben verhalten. Du hast aber noch die Sinter Beläge drauf oder?
Ich teste gerade die Organischen Beläge. Mal schauen ob das Quitschen und rubbeln weg ist.


----------



## baxxter (11. August 2018)

OdwMiBiker schrieb:


> Bremsen Update !
> 
> Habe auf eine 203 RT86ICE und eine 180 hinten...



Hi, hört sich interessant an. Musstest du noch irgendetwas umbauen an Adaptern etc. oder einfach nur Scheiben gewechselt und fertig?

Grüße


----------



## OdwMiBiker (11. August 2018)

baxxter schrieb:


> Hi, hört sich interessant an. Musstest du noch irgendetwas umbauen an Adaptern etc. oder einfach nur Scheiben gewechselt und fertig?
> 
> Grüße


Ich habe zwei Scheiben untergelegt um die Richtig lauffläche auf der Scheibe zu bekommen,die ICE ist 203mm 

Geht aber top 

Hinten passt es 1zu1


----------



## MaMi76 (12. August 2018)

Bei Rabe Bike gibt’s zur Zeit 15% auf unser Bike und alle Größen lieferbar, ich bin begeistert


----------



## akoegler (12. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

An die stolzen Besitzer: Wie schätzt ihr die Lackqualität ein, bspw. gegenüber Steinschlägen?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## chenoa (14. August 2018)

Habe auch mit den organischen Belägen beim Bremsen Geräusche.
Bremswirkung ist super. Auch kein Schleifen.
Schon zig mal den Bremssattel ausgerichtet. 
Hat irgendwer ein Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## OdwMiBiker (14. August 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Habe auch mit den organischen Belägen beim Bremsen Geräusche.
> Bremswirkung ist super. Auch kein Schleifen.
> Schon zig mal den Bremssattel ausgerichtet.
> Hat irgendwer ein Lösungsvorschlag?


Das Problem hatte ich auch ein ausrichten war fast unmöglich und wenn man es dann mal hatte ,eine Ausfahrt und alles für den Ar....

Habe jetzt Shimano RT86 ICE Scheiben drauf seid dem alles Super die Bremsleistung top, Standhaftigkeit super,kein nerviges quietschen.

Ich Fahre organische Beläge.
Habe auch die Trickstoff Power+ bestellt sind aber noch nicht lieferbar


----------



## chenoa (14. August 2018)

Ja ok. Die Trickstuff wolltest du nicht nehmen?


----------



## OdwMiBiker (14. August 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Ja ok. Die Trickstuff wolltest du nicht nehmen?


Doch die will ich haben sind auch bestellt aber zurzeit ca.20 Tage Lieferzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chenoa (14. August 2018)

Ich meinte die Bremsscheiben von Trickstuff.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (14. August 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Bremsscheiben von Trickstuff.



Ich weiß nicht wollte wieder eine Scheibe in Sandwich Bauweise deshalb die ICE 
Habe aber gehört die Dächle soll gut sein ! es gibt aber auch stimmen die sagen das sie bei hohen Drehzahlen und hitze anfängt zu singen


----------



## Tose1175 (14. August 2018)

Hallo,

Möchte gerne die Kurbel tauschen. Welche Aufnahme hat den der Rahmen?Irgendwie finde ich nichts dazu.

Gruß und Danke
Torsten


----------



## chenoa (14. August 2018)

Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen das ich nur hinten die Sinter Beläge drauf hatte. 
Also die mit der goldenen Trägerplatte.
Vorne ist die Trägerplatte schwarz.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (14. August 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen das ich nur hinten die Sinter Beläge drauf hatte.
> Also die mit der goldenen Trägerplatte.
> Vorne ist die Trägerplatte schwarz.


So war das bei mir auch ? Dachte schon ich hätte die hinten ausgeglüht


----------



## chenoa (14. August 2018)

Wenn nur ein Satz Sinter verbaut ist, kommen die dann nicht nach vorne oder was ist der Hintergedanke dabei?


----------



## Lionking089 (18. August 2018)

Hallo an alle,
ich lese schon seit einer ganzen Zeit fleißig hier im Forum mit, da auch ich mich sehr für das Cube 140 TM interessiere. Meine Preisgrenze lag aber immer bei 3000 € und somit ist das Ganze erst jetzt (mit den ersten Sales) wirklich relevant für mich geworden. Wie evtl. auch ein paar andere von euch ursprünglich, schiele ich aber gleichzeitig mit einem Auge auf entweder ein Canyon AL 6.0 oder CF 8.0. Die Tatsache, dass man das Cube auch mal im Laden testen und dort dann auch wirklich kaufen kann lässt mich an sich schwer zum Cube tendieren, jetzt sind da aber noch ein paar Punkte bei denen ich euch gerne zu euren Meinungen/Erfahrungen fragen möchte. Viell. kann mir ja der ein oder andere bei ein zwei Fragen weiterhelfen.
1. Ich finde die Idee mit dem Unterrohr-Kabelchannel bei Canyon eigtl. ganz gut, wobei mich hier weniger das Gefummel mit Kabeln im Rahmen stören würde, als ein eventuelles Klappern. Habt ihr denn so ein nerviges Klappern am Cube schon erlebt?
2. Ich habe bisher mit DT Swiss Laufrädern sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und hier gelesen, dass die Newman Laufräder ja doch ein paar Probleme aufgeworfen haben. Irgendwelche Meinungen?
3. Wenn ich das bei meiner Recherche richtig gelesen habe, dann ist die Fox Gabel und evtl. auch die rear triangle des Rahmens nur für bis zu 2,5" Reifen gedacht. Ich spiele aber schon mit dem Gedanken 2,6" mal auszuprobieren. Würde das mit dem Cube knapp werden?
4. Und noch einmal die Gabel: Ich bin jetzt nicht wirklich der Enduro Typ, der mega ballert. Die Fox 36 ist ja doch eine Enduro Gabel. Ist diese denn evtl. etwas strammer und weniger feinfühlig als die bei den Canyons verbaute Pike?
5. Pressfit BBs haben sie ja leider beide. Habt ihr hier schon schlechte Erfahrungen am Cube gesammelt?
So, das sind glaube ich (fürs erste ) alle Fragen die mir so einfallen. Ihr würdet mir mit euren Erfahrungen/Meinungen wirklich sehr weiterhelfen, selbst wenn ihr diese nur zu ein paar der Punkte habt.


----------



## Boehrdi (18. August 2018)

Ich kann dir nur einen Teil beantworten, da ich kein Schrauber bin, sondern nur Fahrer.
1. Klappern tut da bei mir gar nix.
2. Bis jetzt hatte ich DT Swiss auf meinem alten Specialized: null Problemo. Jetzt die Newmann auf dem Cube: ebenso alles fehlerfrei. Der Freilauf ist halt wesentlich lauter. Manche empfinden das als penetrant, manche findens praktisch: Spart manchmal die Klingel, und wenn man zu mehreren fährt, hört der vor dir, dass du noch hinter ihm bist und muss sich nicht umsehen.
4. Ich bin auch nicht der Mega-Ballerer. Aber die Gabel ist einfach nur geil. Über die Einstellmöglichkeiten findet auch unsereins eine passende Sensibilität bei gleichzeitiger Stabilität und ausreichend Reserven.


----------



## Lionking089 (18. August 2018)

Boehrdi schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur einen Teil beantworten, da ich kein Schrauber bin, sondern nur Fahrer.
> 1. Klappern tut da bei mir gar nix.
> 2. Bis jetzt hatte ich DT Swiss auf meinem alten Specialized: null Problemo. Jetzt die Newmann auf dem Cube: ebenso alles fehlerfrei. Der Freilauf ist halt wesentlich lauter. Manche empfinden das als penetrant, manche findens praktisch: Spart manchmal die Klingel, und wenn man zu mehreren fährt, hört der vor dir, dass du noch hinter ihm bist und muss sich nicht umsehen.
> 4. Ich bin auch nicht der Mega-Ballerer. Aber die Gabel ist einfach nur geil. Über die Einstellmöglichkeiten findet auch unsereins eine passende Sensibilität bei gleichzeitiger Stabilität und ausreichend Reserven.


Super, na das klingt ja sehr vielversprechend. Danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chenoa (19. August 2018)

Stimmt genau.
1. Klappern tut gar nichts.
2. Fahre Maxxis 2.6 passen super.
3. Die Laufräder sind super. Geiler Freilauf. Versuch mal bei DT Swiss die Lager zu wechseln. Spezialwerkzeug 
4. Gabel ist vom aller feinsten. Ist eigentlich keine Touren Gabel lässt sich aber sensibel einstellen


----------



## monjede (19. August 2018)

1. Also bei mir klappert nichts und wie oft wechselt man Schaltzüge. 

2. Die Newman Laufräder sind der Hammer. Leicht und laut Test sehr stabil. Und wie schon geschrieben bei DT Swiss brauchst spitzial Werkzeug. Wie ich für mein 29er 
jetzt. 

4. Gabel ist echt super und wenn du doch auf den Geschmack kommst kannst mit der richtig krachen lassen. Ist halt bissel schwer wie eine 34er. 

5. Pressfit kann man ja auch selber wechseln. Ausschlag Werkzeug 20€ und zum einpressen tut es eine Gewindestange, Unterlegscheiben und Gefühl. 

Wenn du aber eher ein Touren Fully suchst mit abfahrts Potential solltest Mal auf das 2019 Stereo 120 gucken. Zwar Alu Rahmen aber klingt vielversprechend.


----------



## stamil (20. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich interessiere mit für das Stereo 140 HPC TM und hab mir deshalb den ganzen Thread durchgelesen.
Leider geht's darin fast ausschließlich um Leute, die auf ihr Bike warten oder um irgendwelche Mängel.
In der Zwischenzeit dürften doch die meisten ihr Bike haben.
Möchte mal jemand einen kleinen Bericht schreiben, wie er damit zufrieden ist?
Mich interessiert vor allem die Kletterperformance bzw. die Tauglichkeit als Tourenfully (3-6h, 50-100km, 600-1500hm, auch mal längere Strecken auf Asphalt/Schotter).
Da ich gefallen an ruppigen Trails und etwas anspruchsvollen Abfahrten gefunden habe, würde ich schon gerne die Abwärtsreserven eines Allmountain haben und nicht auf ein klassisches Marathon zurückfallen. Da aber ein Großteil der Strecke weiterhin "hardtailtauglich" sein wird, möchte ich nicht zu sehr gehandycapped gegenüber den Kollegen mit kürzerem Federweg oder Hardtails sein.


----------



## Boehrdi (20. August 2018)

Für ausführliche Berichte empfehle ich die Lektüre der Tests, die von Profis geschrieben wurden, die sich auskennen.
Was ein Forum wie dieses sicher bieten kann, sind subjektive Eindrücke, die aber stark vom Verfasser abhängen, den du ja nicht kennst - daher mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Meine subjektiven Eindrücke:
Ich bin von einem 10-jährigen Specialized epic m5 mit 100 mm Federweg aufs Cube Stereo 140 umgestiegen und bin rundum absolut begeistert.
Die Geometrie ist wesentlich moderner, was ich besonders in zwei Punkten merke: bei steilen Gelände-bergauf-Fahrten komme ich mit mehr Zug den Berg rauf, da der Schwerpunkt weiter vorne liegt, ich also nicht jedes Mal auf die Sattelnase nach vorne rutschen und die vo-hi-Balance suchen muss. Bergab fühle ich mich durch die gewachsene Bikelänge sicherer als mit dem alten Marathon.
Bergab fahre ich auch gerne über Einsteiger-Niveau, ohne allerdings an echte Downhiller/Enduristen heranzureichen. Aber verwachsene und verblockte Trails, Stufen und kleinere Drops und Hüpferer (Sprünge würde ich es nicht nennen wollen) nehme ich schon auch mit. Die Grenze setzt hier ganz klar nicht das Fahrrad, sondern ich. Und sollte ich mich fahrtechnisch noch verbessern: Das Rad hat noch genug Reserven, um Dämpfer und Gabel nachzujustieren.
Bergauf auf befestigten Strecken fährt es sich auch prima; kein kraftraubendes Wippen. Die Gabel steckt das über die - getrennt von der HI-Speed-Druckstufe - einstellbare LO-Speed-Druckstufe prima weg. Und beim Dämpfer hast du ja per eines während der Fahrt bedienbaren Drehknopfs drei Zugstufen-Einstellungen, mit der du das Heck "beruhigen" kannst. Du solltest nur vor der Abfahrt nicht vergessen, auf den Hebel wieder umzustellen - sonst wird's holprig.


----------



## Benny42 (20. August 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich beabsichtige bei Rabe-Bike das 140 HPC TM zu bestellen. Ich bin 177cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 84cm. Kann mir vielleicht jemand mit ähnlichen Abmaßen was zur Geometrie sagen? Ich tendiere dazu einen 18" Rahmen zu nehmen.
Danke, Gruß Benny


----------



## KickBoxKalle (20. August 2018)

Hey,
ich klinke mich mal ein; habe quasi die selbe Frage..
Welche Rahmengröße empfehlt ihr bei 188cm, 90kg und SL 86cm?
Es wäre mein erstes Fully und der primäre EinsatzBereich wären wahrscheinlich eher Schotterpisten und Waldwege, aber auch mal Tourren durch die Pyrenäen um die 50km mit großem Asphalt-Anteil; weniger richtige Enduro-Strecken. Möchte mir aber gerne Luft nach oben lassen, falls ich richtig angefixt werde 
Meint ihr da reicht das Race aus oder sind die aktuell 900€ Aufpreis für das TM die Parts allemal wert?
Race 1999€, TM 2899€ bei lucky-bike.de - das SL kostet 2999€ 
Danke und Gruß,
Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathoni873 (20. August 2018)

Das SL habe ich die Tage doch auch bei Rabe Bikes im Angebot gesehen...... Ich meine für 2399,- ...


----------



## grussdich69 (21. August 2018)

cola4 schrieb:


> An diejenigen Fahren welche bei Dämpfer etwa mit 300PSI fahren, wieviel Federweg benutzt ihr nach einer gröberen Fahrt?
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das dabei der gesamte Federweg gebraucht wird. Mit meinen 100kg und 210PSI brauche ich etwa 80% vom Federweg. Mit 190PSI dann 100% vom Federweg. Der SAG ist bei diesen tieferen Drücken tatsächlich höher als es sein soll, jedoch was bringt ein guter Theorie-SAG, wenn nicht der gesamte Federweg gebraucht werden kann.
> Gruss cola


Bin ca bei 80 kg fahre 240 PSI auf n Dämpfer und nutze 90 bis 95 Prozent aufn Hometrail. Gabel 76 PSI ca 85 bis 90 Prozent. Nur bei Flat Drops wird der Federweg zu Gänze genutzt. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Fahrweg sehr smooth.


----------



## KickBoxKalle (21. August 2018)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Das SL habe ich die Tage doch auch bei Rabe Bikes im Angebot gesehen...... Ich meine für 2399,- ...


Das ist richtig, allerdings habe ich eine Lucky-Bike-Filliale vor Ort; das macht es einfacher wenn mal was ist. 
Die haben allerdings derzeit keins da und müssten das erst aus einer anderen Filiale anliefern lassen, deswegen die Frage nach eurer Meinung zur Rahmengröße..
Gruß


----------



## cola4 (21. August 2018)

Lionking089 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> ich lese schon seit einer ganzen Zeit fleißig hier im Forum mit, da auch ich mich sehr für das Cube 140 TM interessiere. Meine Preisgrenze lag aber immer bei 3000 € und somit ist das Ganze erst jetzt (mit den ersten Sales) wirklich relevant für mich geworden. Wie evtl. auch ein paar andere von euch ursprünglich, schiele ich aber gleichzeitig mit einem Auge auf entweder ein Canyon AL 6.0 oder CF 8.0. Die Tatsache, dass man das Cube auch mal im Laden testen und dort dann auch wirklich kaufen kann lässt mich an sich schwer zum Cube tendieren, jetzt sind da aber noch ein paar Punkte bei denen ich euch gerne zu euren Meinungen/Erfahrungen fragen möchte. Viell. kann mir ja der ein oder andere bei ein zwei Fragen weiterhelfen.
> 1. Ich finde die Idee mit dem Unterrohr-Kabelchannel bei Canyon eigtl. ganz gut, wobei mich hier weniger das Gefummel mit Kabeln im Rahmen stören würde, als ein eventuelles Klappern. Habt ihr denn so ein nerviges Klappern am Cube schon erlebt?
> 2. Ich habe bisher mit DT Swiss Laufrädern sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und hier gelesen, dass die Newman Laufräder ja doch ein paar Probleme aufgeworfen haben. Irgendwelche Meinungen?
> ...



2. Fahre v. und h. DT-Swiss Laufräder und habe keine Probleme mit Geräuschen oder Steckachse
3. Fuhr hinten den Maxxis Minion DHF in 2.8Zoll und aktuell den Maxxis Rekon in 2.8Zoll. (Tubeless mit 1.1bar) Er passt rein und streift auch nicht während der Fahrt.
4. Die 36er ist stram das stimmt. Ich fahre sie mit wenig Druck und kleinster  LSC/HSC Einstellung, dabei ist die Gabel sehr feinfühlig.
Gruss cola


----------



## cola4 (21. August 2018)

stamil schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich interessiere mit für das Stereo 140 HPC TM und hab mir deshalb den ganzen Thread durchgelesen.
> Leider geht's darin fast ausschließlich um Leute, die auf ihr Bike warten oder um irgendwelche Mängel.
> ...


Hallo Stamil.
Ja genau als Tourenfully (3-6h, 50-100km, 600-1500hm, auch mal längere Strecken auf Asphalt/Schotter) setzte ich dieses Bike ein.
Ich denke dieses Bike ist eher bei Touren besser aufgehoben, als als reines Endurobike.
Uphill: Der DPX2 Dämpfer wippt bei mir nur wenig (stört nicht) und das bei meinen 40% SAG welche ich fahre. Wie ich lese fahren hier einige mit etwa 300PSI (hochem Druck), dann wippt der Dämpfer fast nicht mehr, jedoch denke ich, ist er dann beim Bergab viel zu hart.
Downhill: Fahre etwa 190PSI beim Dämpfer. Finde das gut, könnte hinten noch etwas mehr Dämpfung sein.
Vorne die 36er ist der Hammer  und das noch mit 3Zoll Finken
Gruss cola


----------



## ernstschmidt (21. August 2018)

Benny42 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich beabsichtige bei Rabe-Bike das 140 HPC TM zu bestellen. Ich bin 177cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 84cm. Kann mir vielleicht jemand mit ähnlichen Abmaßen was zur Geometrie sagen? Ich tendiere dazu einen 18" Rahmen zu nehmen.
> Danke, Gruß Benny[/QUO


----------



## ernstschmidt (21. August 2018)

Benny42 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich beabsichtige bei Rabe-Bike das 140 HPC TM zu bestellen. Ich bin 177cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 84cm. Kann mir vielleicht jemand mit ähnlichen Abmaßen was zur Geometrie sagen? Ich tendiere dazu einen 18" Rahmen zu nehmen.
> Danke, Gruß Benny


Ich habe eine 85er schrittlänge und bin 176cm groß. Fahre den 18Zoll Rahmen mit einem sixback Millennium carbon Lenker mit 25mm rise und habe 2spacer mit insgesamt 10mm unter den Vorbau verbaut . Die Geometrie ist fuer mich nach verschiedenen Umbau Varianten jetzt perfekt . Habe ausserdem den 50mm Vorbau gegen einen 70mm getauscht .


----------



## Wollbuchse (21. August 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 85er schrittlänge und bin 176cm groß. Fahre den 18Zoll Rahmen mit einem sixback Millennium carbon Lenker mit 25mm rise und habe 2spacer mit insgesamt 10mm unter den Vorbau verbaut . Die Geometrie ist fuer mich nach verschiedenen Umbau Varianten jetzt perfekt . Habe ausserdem den 50mm Vorbau gegen einen 70mm getauscht .




Hättest du besser L genommen


----------



## Wollbuchse (21. August 2018)

@Lionking089 

Die Qualität der Lauf-Räder hängt wohl stark vom Einbau ab. Meine Lager vorn sind nach 340 km Schrott. Das Tretlager war nach 80 km hin. 
Bremse vorne schleift auch, Bremspunkt wandert, ansonsten alles gut. Würde es nochmals kaufen, vor allem bei dem Rabatt


----------



## Benny42 (21. August 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 85er schrittlänge und bin 176cm groß. Fahre den 18Zoll Rahmen mit einem sixback Millennium carbon Lenker mit 25mm rise und habe 2spacer mit insgesamt 10mm unter den Vorbau verbaut . Die Geometrie ist fuer mich nach verschiedenen Umbau Varianten jetzt perfekt . Habe ausserdem den 50mm Vorbau gegen einen 70mm getauscht .



Hi. Bei 85cm Schrittlänge und 176cm Körpergröße, hast Du doch einen recht kurzen Oberkörper. Trotzdem musstest Du einen längeren Vorbau + Spacer verbauen? 
Dann bin ich mir aber echt unsicher, ob ich mit meinen 177cm und 84er Schrittlänge mit einem 18" klarkomme. Kann mir sonst noch jemand mit ähnlichen Anmaßen seine Erfahrung schildern?
Gruß Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernstschmidt (21. August 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Hättest du besser L genommen


Ja wahrscheinlich wäre 20Zoll die bessere Wahl gewesen . War mir auch lange unsicher was ich nehmen soll.


----------



## Wollbuchse (21. August 2018)

Benny42 schrieb:


> Hi. Bei 85cm Schrittlänge und 176cm Körpergröße, hast Du doch einen recht kurzen Oberkörper. Trotzdem musstest Du einen längeren Vorbau + Spacer verbauen?
> Dann bin ich mir aber echt unsicher, ob ich mit meinen 177cm und 84er Schrittlänge mit einem 18" klarkomme. Kann mir sonst noch jemand mit ähnlichen Anmaßen seine Erfahrung schildern?
> Gruß Benny



Ich bin 173 bei 78 cm Schrittkürze und habe ein 18 Zoll.
Meiner Meinung nach bist du auf jeden Fall 20 Zoll. Das ist im Prinzip 2 cm größer als 18 Zoll, ausgehend davon, dass das Maß der Sattelstütze zweitrangig ist. 
Meins dürfte nicht kürzer sein für mich!


----------



## cola4 (22. August 2018)

Der DPX2 Dämpfer hat ja keinen Remote. Bin Gross und muss mich für eine Umstellung während der Fahrt immer sehr stark bücken. Habe etwas lustiges gebastelt. Prototyp1. Mal schauen ob das etwas nützt:




Den blauen Hebel habe ich mit der kleinen Madenschraube auch etwas versetzt. Die Open Position war bei mir am Werk etwa bei 12Uhr, neu bei etwa 10Uhr. Siehe Foto


----------



## nikl69 (22. August 2018)

Ich trau mich mal, vielleicht liest der ein oder andere mit der das Race sein Eigen nennt 

Wie sollte die Sattelstütze funktionieren? Ich habe eine kurze Probefahrt gemacht und sie senkte sich eigentlich nur wenn sie es auch wollte. Rauskommen tut sie, nur beim rein hakts. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass das auch geschmeidig funktionieren sollte, oder?


----------



## mav20 (22. August 2018)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Ich trau mich mal, vielleicht liest der ein oder andere mit der das Race sein Eigen nennt
> 
> Wie sollte die Sattelstütze funktionieren? Ich habe eine kurze Probefahrt gemacht und sie senkte sich eigentlich nur wenn sie es auch wollte. Rauskommen tut sie, nur beim rein hakts. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass das auch geschmeidig funktionieren sollte, oder?



Besitze zwar das SL aber die Sattelstütze sollte gleich sein. Hast Du mal mit der Spannschraube des Bowdenzugs am Remotehebel experimentiert? Hatte das Problem, dass sich die Stütze absenkte obwohl der Hebel nicht betätigt wurde, hier war einfach der Zug zu stramm eingestellt.


----------



## nikl69 (22. August 2018)

Da ich mich mit den Sattelstützen noch nie auseinandergesetzt hab, wollte ich nicht einfach wild probieren...ich schau mir das mal an.....
Aber ich bin doch richtig, sobald der Hebel betätigt wird, sollte sich auch die Stütze senken und nicht ruckartig irgendwann?
Es gab Zeiten, da lagen Anleitung für alles beim Kauf dabei, heute nur Aufkleber vom Händler....

Vielleicht hat Cube sich zu sehr beeilt mit der Montage und wollten einfach nur noch die Räder ausliefern, wer weiß. Der Dämpfer hatte auch Spiel, Schraube raus und wieder rein, jetzt isses gut


----------



## mav20 (22. August 2018)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Aber ich bin doch richtig, sobald der Hebel betätigt wird, sollte sich auch die Stütze senken und nicht ruckartig irgendwann?



Ja, so sollte es funktionieren. 
Mein Dämpfer hat auch leicht Spiel, muss die Schraube mal rausnehmen, habe nur etwas Respekt, da es hier schon hieß, dass das Gewinde beim erneuten einschrauben durchdrehte, bei korrekten 8Nm.


----------



## grussdich69 (22. August 2018)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Ich bin 173 bei 78 cm Schrittkürze und habe ein 18 Zoll.
> Meiner Meinung nach bist du auf jeden Fall 20 Zoll. Das ist im Prinzip 2 cm größer als 18 Zoll, ausgehend davon, dass das Maß der Sattelstütze zweitrangig ist.
> 
> Meins dürfte nicht kürzer sein für mich!





Benny42 schrieb:


> Hi. Bei 85cm Schrittlänge und 176cm Körpergröße, hast Du doch einen recht kurzen Oberkörper. Trotzdem musstest Du einen längeren Vorbau + Spacer verbauen?
> Dann bin ich mir aber echt unsicher, ob ich mit meinen 177cm und 84er Schrittlänge mit einem 18" klarkomme. Kann mir sonst noch jemand mit ähnlichen Anmaßen seine Erfahrung schildern?
> Gruß Benny



Bin 176 und komme super klar mit 18 Zoll ich würde dir definitiv empfehlen wenigstens bei einem Händler Probe zu sitze.


----------



## Benny42 (22. August 2018)

grussdich69 schrieb:


> Bin 176 und komme super klar mit 18 Zoll ich würde dir definitiv empfehlen wenigstens bei einem Händler Probe zu sitze.



Hi grussdich69
Welche Schrittlänge hast Du?
Leider war ich schon bei  4 Händlern in meiner Gegend und niemand hat ein HPC 140 im Laden.
Habe eigentlich auch ein schlechtes Gewissen dabei, mich im Laden beraten zu lassen und dann im Internet zu bestellen.
Habe jetzt aber eh ein 18" bestellt.
Hatte heute einen kompetenten Mitarbeiter von rabe-bike am Telefon, der sich ecjt viel Zeit genommen hat und mich über alles mögliche ausgefragt hat. Er meinte auch, dass die Entscheidung sehr subjektiv ist, würde aber eher zum 18" tendieren.
Außerdem kann ich das Rad probefahren wenn es ankommt und wenn es nicht passt auch wieder abholen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benny42 (23. August 2018)

Moin,
ist das Tubeless-Band bei den Newmen Felgen eigentlich schon vom Werk aus drin?
Wenn nicht, könnt Ihr den Schwalbe Tubeless Kit empfehlen?
Gruß Benny


----------



## grussdich69 (23. August 2018)

Benny42 schrieb:


> Hi grussdich69
> Welche Schrittlänge hast Du?
> Leider war ich schon bei  4 Händlern in meiner Gegend und niemand hat ein HPC 140 im Laden.
> Habe eigentlich auch ein schlechtes Gewissen dabei, mich im Laden beraten zu lassen und dann im Internet zu bestellen.
> ...


Schrittlänge habe ich keine Ahnung. Ich finde es kommt auch eher darauf an ob du lieber aufrechter oder gestreckter sitzt.


----------



## Cubie (23. August 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich interessiere mich auch für das 140 HPC TM.

Wo ich noch ein wenig zweifle ist der Antrieb mit  1-Fach Kurbel.
Fahre gerade ein All-Mountain mit 2x10 Antrieb und finde das eigentliche eine perfekte Lösung.
Vom Hometrail, über einen Alpencross bis zum Bikepark passt immer!

Wie seht Ihr das, lang die 1-Fach Kurbel aus oder wechselt man da am Ende öfters mal das Kettenblatt je nach Einsatzgebiet?


----------



## cola4 (23. August 2018)

Cubie schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich interessiere mich auch für das 140 HPC TM.
> 
> Wo ich noch ein wenig zweifle ist der Antrieb mit  1-Fach Kurbel.
> ...


Vorne ein 28er montieren, und du fährst alle steilen Alpen hoch. Und hinten mit dem 11er kannst du beim  tretten  immer noch 28kmh im Flachland fahren.


----------



## rider1970 (23. August 2018)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Da ich mich mit den Sattelstützen noch nie auseinandergesetzt hab, wollte ich nicht einfach wild probieren...ich schau mir das mal an.....
> Aber ich bin doch richtig, sobald der Hebel betätigt wird, sollte sich auch die Stütze senken und nicht ruckartig irgendwann?
> Es gab Zeiten, da lagen Anleitung für alles beim Kauf dabei, heute nur Aufkleber vom Händler....
> 
> Vielleicht hat Cube sich zu sehr beeilt mit der Montage und wollten einfach nur noch die Räder ausliefern, wer weiß. Der Dämpfer hatte auch Spiel, Schraube raus und wieder rein, jetzt isses gut



Würde ggf.  auch mal kontrollieren ob die sattelrohr klemme mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen ist. Vario stützen reagieren mitunter recht empfindlich wenn der Wert nicht passt.


----------



## monjede (24. August 2018)

Benny42 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist das Tubeless-Band bei den Newmen Felgen eigentlich schon vom Werk aus drin?
> Wenn nicht, könnt Ihr den Schwalbe Tubeless Kit empfehlen?
> Gruß Benny



Nein die sind nicht von Werk aus drin und ja Schwalbe Ventile und Felgenband gehen super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monjede (24. August 2018)

Bin die Tage meine Trainingsrunde Mal gefahren mit dem Fully. Ist eher Waldautobahn und Nebenstraßen. 50 km 500 hm. Mit dem 29er Hardtail meistens 2:20 mit dem Fully 2:30. Man merkt schon das es schwere ist und auch höheren Rollwiederstand hat aber dafür ist es Berg ab ne Waffe. 

Fahre am 29er auch 2x10 vorne 22 hinten 36 im kleinsten Gang und ist fast genau so übersetzt wie vorne 32 und hinten 50. Also kommst fast jeden Berg hoch. Und Berg ab habe ich es schon auf 60 km/h geschafft.


----------



## Benny42 (24. August 2018)

monjede schrieb:


> Nein die sind nicht von Werk aus drin und ja Schwalbe Ventile und Felgenband gehen super.



Ist das 29mm Band von Schwalbe ausreichend? Habe nirgendwo was breiteres von Schwalbe gefunden. 
Newmen gibt 30-33 auf ihrer Seite an.


----------



## monjede (24. August 2018)

Benny42 schrieb:


> Ist das 29mm Band von Schwalbe ausreichend? Habe nirgendwo was breiteres von Schwalbe gefunden.
> Newmen gibt 30-33 auf ihrer Seite an.



Ja das passt perfekt. Ich habe meine Reifen sogar mit einer normalen Luftpumpe auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Hält super.


----------



## Kraxler23 (24. August 2018)

Servus, mit 171 und 81er Schrittlänge wohl 16 oder 18 Zoll?


----------



## michaelmueller (24. August 2018)

Benny42 schrieb:


> Hi. Bei 85cm Schrittlänge und 176cm Körpergröße, hast Du doch einen recht kurzen Oberkörper. Trotzdem musstest Du einen längeren Vorbau + Spacer verbauen?
> Dann bin ich mir aber echt unsicher, ob ich mit meinen 177cm und 84er Schrittlänge mit einem 18" klarkomme. Kann mir sonst noch jemand mit ähnlichen Anmaßen seine Erfahrung schildern?
> Gruß Benny


----------



## michaelmueller (24. August 2018)

Hi, 
ich bin 178 cm (Schrittlänge kann ich grad nicht sagen) und habe das 18 Zoll Gefährt. Beim 20 Zoll Rahmen würde ich trotz maximal abgesenkter Sattelstütze nicht auf dem Boden stehen können im Sitzen. Und die versenkbare Sattelstütze solltest du im Gelände schon vernünftig nutzen können. Ich habe einen 6 cm Vorbau und 80 cm Lenker drauf und bin grade auf Transalp in den Dolomiten. Bisher lag es an meiner Kraft und Kondition, wenn ich wo nicht raufkurbeln konnte. Ich habe vorne ein 30er Blatt drauf. Morgen geht es auf den Monte Grappa rauf, sofern das Wetter mitspielt. Dann sehe ich, wie es bei 20% Rampen ausschaut. 14 bis 17% waren bisher gut machbar. 
Bis dato habe ich keine technischen Probleme . Auch beim Rückwärtskurbeln im kleinsten Gang bleibt die Kette, wo sie hingehört. Dauerbremsen haben die Codes auch ohne Mucken überstanden... Sinterbeläge....Alles top.


----------



## MaMi76 (25. August 2018)

Noch ein Update zur vorderen Bremse. Ich habe nun gute 600km auf mein Bike und das Kreischen der Vorderbremse ist jetzt komplett verschwunden. Anscheinend müssen sich die Bremskolben erst etwas einlaufen.


----------



## Alex321 (25. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich fahre seit Mitte Juni das Cube Stereo 140 27,5 Tm .
Laufleistung
ca  800km
ca 15000 hm uphill
ca 18000 hm downhill
Habe folgende Probleme :
- Tretlager hat axiales spiel beim Pedalerien deutlich spürbar(ca 0,5-1 mm) rechtes Lager davon läuft etwas rau .
- Plastik stöpsel für Innenverlegung  Schalt und Bremsleitung löst sich aus loch wodurch die Leitungen Abschürfungen unterhalb und seitlich des Tretlagers verursacht haben.
Ansonsten alles Tip Top
Hat hier jemand ähnliche Probleme beziehungsweise Lösungsvorschläge


----------



## michaelmueller (25. August 2018)

Hi,
der Plastikstöpsel geht bei mir jetzt auch immer raus. Aber ansonsten kein Problem. Ich versuche mal einen Tropfen Locktite.


----------



## Wollbuchse (26. August 2018)

Alex321 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich fahre seit Mitte Juni das Cube Stereo 140 27,5 Tm .
> Laufleistung
> ca  800km
> ...



Mein Tretlager war nach 80 km hinüber. Ist zusammen mit den Lagern des Vorderrades nun auf Garantie getauscht worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chenoa (28. August 2018)

Könnt ihr mir bitte nochmal die Nummer vom Schaltauge geben.
Ich weiß, stand schon mal drin.


----------



## michaelmueller (28. August 2018)

Hi,
hier bitte, die Liste.
VG
Michael


----------



## chenoa (28. August 2018)

Danke.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (30. August 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/gearlimits/videos/1829976963748095/

Gerade gefunden


----------



## Schafschützer (30. August 2018)

Holländer


----------



## nikl69 (31. August 2018)

Kann mir jemand erklären wie man die Sattelstütze ausbaut oder hat vielleicht einen Link zu einer Anleitung?

CUBE Dropper Post, Handlebar Lever, Internal Cable Routing, 31.6 mm, 440x150 mm
Ich hab mir ein paar Videos angeschaut, aber es gibt so viel verschiedene. Kann man den Zug am Hebel abmachen und dann durchziehen?

Ich hab nichts gefunden und will nicht einfach drauf los schrauben. Sie wird ausgetauscht da sie nur funktioniert wenn ich auf der Sattelspitze sitze. Man könnte meinen, sie verkantet irgendiwe.......blöd...jetzt hab ich in den letzten Wochen der Saison mein Bike nicht :-(
Kann nur hoffen das Cube nicht zu lang für Ersatz braucht

Danke vorab


----------



## chenoa (31. August 2018)

An meinem alten Stereo war eine Cube verbaut, da war an der Sattelstütze unten eine Olive am Bowdenzug verschraubt. Eigentlich musst du am Remote nur die Zugspannung lösen und dann die Olive an der Stütze aushaken.


----------



## nikl69 (31. August 2018)

OK, danke. 
Ich geh davon aus, da ich nicht weiß was eine Olive ist, außer die die ich essen kann, dass es so ist wie beim Bremshebel, also dass der Zug eingelegt wird. Die Verdickung am Ende ist die Olive?
Dann werd ich es hinkriegen...............

......ich wollte nächste Woche den Flowtrail unsicher machen............. und nicht schon wieder schrauben.............


----------



## Benny42 (31. August 2018)

Mach Dir nichts draus. Ich habe gestern auch endlich mein Rad zugestellt bekommen und mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt am Wochenende gefreut. Nachdem ich es dann komplett aufgebaut hatte, musste ich feststellen, dass es einen Lackfehler im Cube Decal am Oberrohr hat. Bin im Moment mit mir am hadern ob ich es zurückschicken soll oder nicht.
Gruß Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grussdich69 (31. August 2018)

Alex321 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich fahre seit Mitte Juni das Cube Stereo 140 27,5 Tm .
> Laufleistung
> ca  800km
> ...


Grüße 
Nen Klecks sekundenleber hat's bei mir gerichtet


----------



## cubbepep (2. September 2018)

Hallo,
ich fahre auch das Cube Stereo140TM und bin grundsätzlich zufrieden.
Ich bin 176cm/Schrittlänge 82cm und habe mich für eine Rahmengröße 18'' entschieden.
Ich habe es seit Ende Juni, bisher fiel auf
- Kettenführung im kleinsten Gang schleift
- Tretlager Spiel und Geräusch
- Hinterbau Geräusch (klingt vergleichbar mit dem von LAGOFAN erstelten Video-werde das mit dem Ventil mal probieren)
- Bremsscheiben klingeln auf Teerstraßen
Von den Fahreindrücken bin ich als "Neuling" sehr zufrieden, ich finde es bergauf auch recht angenehm und auch bei steileren Anstiegen ist es aus meiner Sicht recht stabil


----------



## Tose1175 (3. September 2018)

Hallo, 

ich würde gerne die GX Kurbel gegen eine Xx1 Kurbel ersetzen. Hat jemand vielleicht mal einen Link für mich zu dem richtigen Typ. 

Besten Dank im Voraus. 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## michaelmueller (3. September 2018)

Hi, du musst darauf achten, dass das Blatt an der Kurbel Boost 148 kompatibel ist. Du dürftest ja auch das normale GXP Lager haben und noch nicht das DUB vom 2019er Modell. Ich habe mir die Eagle X01 Kurbel drauf gemacht mit 30er Vlatt.
Viele Grüße Michael


----------



## Tose1175 (3. September 2018)

michaelmueller schrieb:


> Hi, du musst darauf achten, dass das Blatt an der Kurbel Boost 148 kompatibel ist. Du dürftest ja auch das normale GXP Lager haben und noch nicht das DUB vom 2019er Modell. Ich habe mir die Eagle X01 Kurbel drauf gemacht mit 30er Vlatt.
> Viele Grüße Michael



Die sollte passen, oder?


----------



## Tose1175 (3. September 2018)

Die sollte passen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaelmueller (3. September 2018)

Ich lese da nichts von Boost Standard. Von daher glaube ich nicht, dass dir passt

Sram Kurbel Kurbelgarnitur XX1 Eagle Boost 175mm, 32T DM, schwarz-Gold ohne GXP Innenlager, 00.6118.441.001, schwarz-Gold, Uni, 00.6118.441.001 https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01DUSD9DI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_ANzJBbRTHRF07

Da jetzt DUB von Sram da ist, gibt es die slten Kurbeln fast nirgends mehr. 3vtl musst du auch auf FUB Lagerschalen wechseln.


----------



## Tose1175 (3. September 2018)

michaelmueller schrieb:


> Ich lese da nichts von Boost Standard. Von daher glaube ich nicht, dass dir passt
> 
> Sram Kurbel Kurbelgarnitur XX1 Eagle Boost 175mm, 32T DM, schwarz-Gold ohne GXP Innenlager, 00.6118.441.001, schwarz-Gold, Uni, 00.6118.441.001 https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01DUSD9DI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_ANzJBbRTHRF07
> 
> Da jetzt DUB von Sram da ist, gibt es die slten Kurbeln fast nirgends mehr. 3vtl musst du auch auf FUB Lagerschalen wechseln.



Ok denke ich habe die richtige gefunden? Hoffe ich auf jeden Fall.

https://www.hibike.de/sram-xx1-eagl...-innenlager-pfda66500aca6d248ebe248c7a34fd1c2


----------



## michaelmueller (3. September 2018)

Nein. Die ist mE für BB30 Innenlager. Dad Cube Stereo hat GXP Laget.


----------



## Tose1175 (3. September 2018)

michaelmueller schrieb:


> Nein. Die ist mE für BB30 Innenlager. Dad Cube Stereo hat GXP Laget.



Ok mein Fehler, habe jetzt die richtige gefunden. Nochmals besten Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------



## stamil (6. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

hab grad mein Stereo bekommen. 
Gehört das so, dass der Schaltzug an der Stelle geknickt ist, wo er aus dem Rahmen kommt (siehe Foto)?

Und sieht die Bohrung am Hinterbau (für was ist die eigentlich?) bei euch auch so verhunzt aus?


----------



## michaelmueller (6. September 2018)

Hi,
Zu 1: Ich glaube, der Knick kommt daher, dass sich der Zug ein wenig aus dem Plastikhalter rausgeschoben hat. Passiert bei mir auch, aber die Zughülle hat bei mir nicht so einen Knick.
Zu 2  Ja schaut bei mir auch so aus...leider... aber wozu das Ding ist? Evtl dient es beim Stereo 140 SL als Führung für die Bremsleitung. Die kommt da nämlich von unten hinten hoch. Ich glaube, dass ich in der Mountainbike Magazin was von komischer Verlegung gelesen habe. Schau mal die Bilder bei Cube sn.
Viele Grüße Michael


----------



## SpreeCoast (9. September 2018)

Hallo Leute;

Ich habe einige Probleme mit meinem 140 hpc. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiter helfen.
1. das GX schaltwerk klappert enorm im ruppigen Gelände oder wenn man schon ein paar Treppenstufen herunter fährt. Die Kette springt in alle Richtungen und berührt sogar den Reifen und der Rahmen ist schon komplett zerschlagen. Im Videotest mit slwomotion sieht man es auch deutlich das bei harten Landungen das schaltwerk die Kette nicht ansatzweise spannt und die Kette den Boden fast berühert. Im stand hatt es normale Spannung auch im Vergleich zu anderen Eagle schaltwerken.
(Es ist das 2. schaltwerk da es beim ersten genau so war und ich dachte es läge daran und ja die B screw ist mehrmals mit der Lehre von Sram wingestellt und geprüft worden bei 0 so wie bei 25% sag und es wird bei beiden setups nicht besser)

2. der Dämpfern knarzt beim einfeder ist alles gut aber wenn ich vom Rad absteige oder wenn man wirklich stark pedaliert knackt es sehr laut. ( ich habe alles auseinandergenommen gesäubert und es wird nicht besser) 

3. ich merke beim DPX2 kaum einen Unterschied zwischen den 3 Einstellungen Firm Medium und Open 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen Dankeschön


----------



## michaelmueller (9. September 2018)

Hi,
1 Also ich glaube, dass die Kette zu lang ist. Bei mir klappert da gar nichts und die Kette kommt nicht mal ansatzweise so in Schwingung. Mach die mal auf und kontrolliere den Überlappungsbereich, wenn die Kette NUR über Blatt und 50er Ritzel liegt. NICHT durchs Schaltwerk fädeln zum ablängen... Anleitung gibt es im Netz und ich habs grad nicht im Kopf, wie viele Glieder überlappen müssen.
2 wenn es der Dämpfer selber ist, dann schick den doch mal zu Fox im Rahmen der Garantie. Sitzen die Dämpferbuchsen sauber und sind noch nicht ausgeschlagen? Bei mir knarzt es manchmal bei den innenverlegten Zügen, wenn die zu weit rein rutschen.
Ich habe meines jetzt ca 3 Monate und es hat die Karwendelrunde , eine Transalp und den Stoneman Miriquidi problemlos bewältigt.
Viele Grüße Michael


----------



## chenoa (9. September 2018)

Denke auch das die Kette zu lang ist.
Habe bei mir die Kettenführung abgebaut und selbst auf ruppigen Trails ist alles komplett ruhig. Kein Kettenschlagen. Bin von der Eagle total begeistert.
Zum Dämpfer: Bei meinem merkst du bei allen drei Stufen sofort die Veränderung. Wobei ich Climb nie benutze. Denke der Dämpfer hat was.


----------



## michaelmueller (9. September 2018)

Ach ja, genau. Im open mode habe ich meinen fast ganz offen....3 Klicks in Richtung  Firm.... und ich merke deutliche Unterschiede im Fahrverhalten. Vorallem bei steilen Rampen bergauf. Da ist auch der Unterschied von Medium zu Firm deutlich spürbar. Viel weniger wegsacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpreeCoast (10. September 2018)

Dankeschön für die schnellen Antworten!
Mein Rad ist 2 Monate alt und hat bis jetzt nicht wirklich viel gesehen. Der Dämpfer sitzt fest und er hat kein Spiel. Ich habe hier Gelsen das es auch an der unteren Schraube liegen kann da diese nicht genügend Spannung aufbaut ?? 

Ich schiebe das Rad heute zu meinem Händler und ich bin gespannt wie es danach ist  
LG. Franz


----------



## ernstschmidt (11. September 2018)

Hallo, wem ist sein tm zu groß ?
Wuerde gerne mein 18Zoll gegen ein 20Zoll tauschen .
Angebote oder anfragen per PN


----------



## Marathoni873 (11. September 2018)

SpreeCoast schrieb:


> Dankeschön für die schnellen Antworten!
> Mein Rad ist 2 Monate alt und hat bis jetzt nicht wirklich viel gesehen. Der Dämpfer sitzt fest und er hat kein Spiel. Ich habe hier Gelsen das es auch an der unteren Schraube liegen kann da diese nicht genügend Spannung aufbaut ??
> 
> Ich schiebe das Rad heute zu meinem Händler und ich bin gespannt wie es danach ist
> LG. Franz


Verstehe das Problem nicht. Wenn der Dämpfer an der unteren Aufnahme kein Spiel zum Rahmen hat , ist doch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Benny42 (11. September 2018)

Morgen ernstschmidt.
Welche Schrittlänge hast Du? Ich habe 84 cm und schwankte auch zwischen 18 und 20". Aber das 20" hat eine Sitzrohrlänge von 47cm, das wäre bei meiner Schrittlänge gar nicht möglich. Bei meinem 18" Rahmen habe ich an der Sattelstütze gerade noch 8mm Luft nach unten. Gruß Benny


----------



## ernstschmidt (11. September 2018)

Benny42 schrieb:


> Morgen ernstschmidt.
> Welche Schrittlänge hast Du? Ich habe 84 cm und schwankte auch zwischen 18 und 20". Aber das 20" hat eine Sitzrohrlänge von 47cm, das wäre bei meiner Schrittlänge gar nicht möglich. Bei meinem 18" Rahmen habe ich an der Sattelstütze gerade noch 8mm Luft nach unten. Gruß Benny



Servus,  meine schrittlänge beträgt 85cm .
Meine Sattelstütze hat ca. 6cm Abstand zum Ende sitzrohr. 
Ich Messe nochmal nach und mach ein Bild


----------



## Benny42 (11. September 2018)

Wenn ich die Satzelstütze von Anschlag 6 cm rausziehe, Messe ich von Pedal zu Sattel 89cm? 
Das Sitzrohr beim 20" ist 5cm länger. Wäre bei Dir auch nicht mehr viel Spielraum. Wie groß bist Du?


----------



## SpreeCoast (11. September 2018)

Es liegt an der unteren Schraube merklich hat der Dämpfer kein Spiel er ist relativ fest aber wenn man ihn wirklich belastet kommt das knacken und im Laden die meinten auch es wäre die Schraube..

LG. Franz


----------



## ernstschmidt (11. September 2018)

Benny42 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Satzelstütze von Anschlag 6 cm rausziehe, Messe ich von Pedal zu Sattel 89cm?
> Das Sitzrohr beim 20" ist 5cm länger. Wäre bei Dir auch nicht mehr viel Spielraum. Wie groß bist Du



Ich bin 176cm groß .


----------



## Marathoni873 (11. September 2018)

SpreeCoast schrieb:


> Es liegt an der unteren Schraube merklich hat der Dämpfer kein Spiel er ist relativ fest aber wenn man ihn wirklich belastet kommt das knacken und im Laden die meinten auch es wäre die Schraube..
> 
> LG. Franz


Dann sollte man das merken, in dem man bei Belastung mal den Finger an die untere Dämpferaufnahme hält. Das Spiel spürt man dann auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benny42 (11. September 2018)

@ernstschmidt: ich habe von Satteloberkante bis Pedal gemessen, wenn das Pedal unten ist. Aber mir kommt dein Sattel schon weit ausgezogen vor für Deine Abmaße,oder?


----------



## ernstschmidt (11. September 2018)

Benny42 schrieb:


> @ernstschmidt: ich habe von Satteloberkante bis Pedal gemessen, wenn das Pedal unten ist. Aber mir kommt dein Sattel schon weit ausgezogen vor für Deine Abmaße,oder?



Das passt schon, bin halt im Bereich wo ein 18 oder 20zoll Rahmen passt .


----------



## SpreeCoast (11. September 2018)

1. Also die schraube am Dämpfer wird auf Garantie erneuert.
Genau das selbe Rad als 2019er Modell steht bei meinem Händler mit exakt dem selben Problem.
2. das extreme ausschlagen der Kette ist am 2019er Modell genau so wie bei meinem Rad das kürzen der Kette bringt nichts. Also liegt es nicht an der Kette und nicht am schaltwerk.
Dazu sollte gesagt sein ich bewege das Rad auf Enduro race strecken und bin wohl das deutlich leisere XO1 schaltwerk meines TWO15 gewöhnt.

LG. Franz


----------



## mav20 (11. September 2018)

SpreeCoast schrieb:


> 1. Also die schraube am Dämpfer wird auf Garantie erneuert.
> Genau das selbe Rad als 2019er Modell steht bei meinem Händler mit exakt dem selben Problem.



Habe nach ca. 2 Monaten an meinem SL nun auch das Problem mit dem knackenden Dämpfer. Wird die Schraube vom Händler auf Garantie getauscht oder hast Du dich direkt mit Cube in Verbindung gesetzt. Danke schonmal.


----------



## SpreeCoast (12. September 2018)

Der Händler hat ein ticket zu dieser Schraube erstellt und an Cube geschickt und die schicken mir jetzt die neue zu.


----------



## ernstschmidt (12. September 2018)

Sieht euer bike auch schon so aus?



 



 

 

 




Kann man das als lackfehler oder Lack abplatzer reklamieren?
Lager sind auch schon rostig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpreeCoast (13. September 2018)

Hallo
Das mit den Lackplatzern ist ganz normal und der Lack bei Cube ist nicht wirklich der beste also musst du leider damit leben es sei denn du hast das Rad so bekommen....
Das mit den rostigen Lagern ist auch so eine Qualitätssache bei Cube... ich musste meinen ganzen Rahmen auseinandernehmen, bei jedem Lager die Dichtung VORSICHTIG entfernen und das Lager fetten da Orginal genau 0% fett drinnen war. Versuche doch vielleicht da bei Cube oder deinem Händler mal dein Glück.
(Tipp am Rande, falls du neue Lager einbaust Kauf auf keinen Fall das set von Cube sondern baue die Lager aus und schreibe dir die Bezeichnung ab und bestelle bei einem Lagerhändler in deiner Nähe oder im Internet)

LG. Franz


----------



## Benny42 (14. September 2018)

Hallo,
hat jemand an seinem TM die gefloateten Bremsscheiben von Hope verbaut und kann mir etwas dazu sagen?
Gruß Benny


----------



## Marathoni873 (14. September 2018)

mav20 schrieb:


> Habe nach ca. 2 Monaten an meinem SL nun auch das Problem mit dem knackenden Dämpfer. Wird die Schraube vom Händler auf Garantie getauscht oder hast Du dich direkt mit Cube in Verbindung gesetzt. Danke schonmal.



Also wenn die untere Schraube tatsächlich nicht die notwendige Klemmkraft aufbringt, macht sich das durch spürbares Spiel bemerkbar, wenn man das Bike am Rahmen anhebt. Man merkt es natürlich auch, wenn man den Finger am die untere Dämpferaufnahme hält. Und es macht sich natürlich auch durch ein "Klackern" beim Treten bemerkbar.

Aber: Meine Schraube ist schon seit langem fest, das Spiel an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme gibt es schon lange nicht mehr, und mein Dämpfer knackt/klackert/wasauchimmer ebenso. Aber eben anders. Ich konnte der Ursache noch nicht wirklich auf den Grund gehen, da es schwer fällt, das Geräusch akustisch zu orten, wenn man auf den Sattel drückt. Es kommt aber definitiv immer, wenn der Dämpfer am unteren Totpunkt ist und vom Einfedern zum Ausfedern übergeht. Unabhängig davon, wie weit eingefedert wurde. Habe auch etwas die obere Lagerung im Verdacht (sofern es überhaupt der Dämpfer ist), aber auch da hätte ich momentan keine wirklich Erklärung dafür.

Bin gespannt, was eure Händler tatsächlich bewirken können. Werde es bei meinem Händler auch mal ansprechen.


----------



## MtB55 (15. September 2018)

Cubie schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich interessiere mich auch für das 140 HPC TM.
> 
> Wo ich noch ein wenig zweifle ist der Antrieb mit  1-Fach Kurbel.
> ...


Ich fahre vorne 28 und hinten die e*13 9-46 und komme gerade frisch vom.AlpenX. Hier im fränkischen würde vorne auch 30/32 gehen, aber ich komme mit der jetzigen Kombi super gut zurecht.


----------



## SpreeCoast (18. September 2018)

Hallo 

Um nochmal das knacken des Dämpfers anzusprechen...

Also nach dem jetzt unten alles fest ist steht es definitiv der das das geknarze von oben kommt. Ob es die Lager oder die Schrauben sind.. tja.
Wenn ich die Schrauben oben löse hört man es deutlich knacken (das selbe Geräusch wie bei der fährt) als würde sich der Dämpfer „entspannen“. 
Mal sehen was nun dabei rauskommt.

Wie habt ihr eigentlich eure losen Kabelführungen wieder im Rahmen befestigt ? Bei mir rutschen sie immer wieder raus...


----------



## OdwMiBiker (18. September 2018)

Hallo TM jünger  

was fahrt ihr den so für reifen ? und wie breit passen sie rein ?

schon mal im voraus Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## chenoa (19. September 2018)

Ich fahre vorne Maxxis DHR 2 und hinten Rekon in 2.6 breite.
Reifen haben ca. 64mm Karkassenbreite. Passt wunderbar.


----------



## derduden (19. September 2018)

Wieso ist das Bike eigentlich so schwer? (bei der Ausstattung) 
Jemand real gewogen?


----------



## Cubie (19. September 2018)

derduden schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Bike eigentlich so schwer? (bei der Ausstattung)
> Jemand real gewogen?


Hast du eigentlich mal den Thread zum 140 HPC TM gelesen?
Falls nicht, dann meine Empfehlung das zu tun, 
da gibts dann auch Infos zum Gewicht...


----------



## Cubie (19. September 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stamil (25. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Rücklicht, das dauerhaft an meinem Stereo bleiben kann, ohne die Variostütze einzuschränken. 
Was habt ihr denn da im Einsatz?


----------



## chenoa (26. September 2018)

Nur zur Info. Die Trickstuff Power Beläge sind wieder verfügbar. z.B. bei Bike Components.  Werde ich mal testen.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (26. September 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Nur zur Info. Die Trickstuff Power Beläge sind wieder verfügbar. z.B. bei Bike Components.  Werde ich mal testen.


Habe sie schon zuhause liegen sind am Montag geliefert worden von Bike Components .

Aber die Standard wo drauf waren in Verbindung mit den XT-ICE Scheiben sind so der Hammer das ich die vermutlich erst runter Bremse bevor ich die Trickstoff montieren werde


----------



## monsenseg (30. September 2018)

Guten morgen zusammen, ich bräuchte da mal eure Hilfe. 

Wenn ich mein Cube hinten am Sattel leicht anhebe höre ich ein "klack" Geräusch.

Habe den dämpfer oben gelöst. 
Unten ist keinerlei Spiel.

Oben sind aber wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen solche zwei schwarzen Buchsen. Diese haben massig Spiel. 

Ist das bei euch ähnlich?


----------



## Marathoni873 (30. September 2018)

Ist bei meinem SL auch so. Hatte diese Buchsen auch schon im Verdacht, ein Geräusch beim Einfedern zu erzeugen. Wenn aber die Schrauben von außen durch die Buchsen gesteckt werden, werde sie ja wiederum zentriert, so dass ich dem Spiel der Buchsen nicht wirklich etwas zuweisen kann.

Ist denn das Geräusch beim Anheben des Sattels mit einem spürbaren Spiel des Hinterhaus verbunden, oder hörst du nur das Klacken?


----------



## monsenseg (30. September 2018)

@Marathoni 
Danke für deine Antwort. 

Bin eben erst heim gekommen und habe meine Arbeit mit Erfolg beendet. 

Habe den dämpfer komplett ausgebaut. Dabei ist mir der feste sitzt der unteren Befestigung negativ aufgefallen... Mit viel Kraftaufwand konnte ich diese rausziehen. Nach einer reinigung hat könnte ich diese stiftschraube wieder rohne Kraftaufwand einsetzten und mit 8Nm festziehen. 

Und siehe da... 
Kein Geräusch mehr!

Danke


----------



## Wollbuchse (2. Oktober 2018)

stamil schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Rücklicht, das dauerhaft an meinem Stereo bleiben kann, ohne die Variostütze einzuschränken.
> Was habt ihr denn da im Einsatz?



CATEYE Sattelgestell-Halterung RM-1 für Rücklicht + CATEYE TL-LD620G


----------



## michaelmueller (2. Oktober 2018)

*Endura Luminite LED Snap Pack*


----------



## rider1970 (3. Oktober 2018)

Servus miteinander, 

Bin seit kurzem auch Besitzer eines 140 hpc tm , macht wirklich Spaß das teil 
Fährt hier auch jemand ein ovales Kettenblatt in Verbindung mit der originalen oder einer anderen Kettenführung? Habe meine erstmal demontiert, da ein leichtes schleifen nicht zu vermeiden war, trotz aller Einstellversuche. Außerdem ist mir bei 1x mit Nw Kb bisher nur einmal in knapp zwei Jahren die Kette abgefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cola4 (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich fahre ein Ovales mit 28T. Habe die Kettenführung immer noch dran. Einfach Winkel und Höhe der Kettenführung so einstellen, das Sie nicht schleift. Auch beim Eingesunkenen Dämpfer die Führung einstellen
Gruss Cola


----------



## OdwMiBiker (7. Oktober 2018)

cola4 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Ovales mit 28T. Habe die Kettenführung immer noch dran. Einfach Winkel und Höhe der Kettenführung so einstellen, das Sie nicht schleift. Auch beim Eingesunkenen Dämpfer die Führung einstellen
> Gruss Cola


und bist du zufrieden mit dem Ovalen Blatt ? welchen Hersteller hast du verbaut ?
Gruß Sven


----------



## chenoa (7. Oktober 2018)

Habe heute gesehen, das sich bei mir auf der linken Seite über der Kurbel die Schraube vom Hauptlagee gelockert hat. (12Nm).
Kann ich die einfach rausnehmen mit Loctite versehen 
und wieder anziehen? Oder drückt der Dämpfer mir die Bohrung weg?


----------



## chenoa (7. Oktober 2018)

So hat sich erledigt.
Ist ein Bolzen der auf der rechten Seite in ein Gewinde greift. Lösen reicht um Loctite ins Gewinde zu geben. 
3 Tage Singeltrek pod Smerkem waren nicht ohne.
Bin nach wie vor total begeistert von dem Bike.


----------



## cola4 (8. Oktober 2018)

OdwMiBiker schrieb:


> und bist du zufrieden mit dem Ovalen Blatt ? welchen Hersteller hast du verbaut ?
> Gruß Sven


Hallo Sven
Dieses hier habe ich im Einsatz. Funktioniert super:
absolute Black Sram Oval Boost 148 Spiederless GXP 28 Zähne black Kettenblatt. Link
gruss cola


----------



## blackblizzard (8. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
möchte auch das Kettenblatt tauschen.
Könnte mich bitte jemand aufklären, was für Standards eingehalten werden müssen?
(Welcher Offset usw... mich verwirren die ganzen für mich neuen Standards)
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (8. Oktober 2018)

Servus, 
Du benötigst ein Kb für Boost148 Standard mit 3mm Offset für sram spline  Aufnahme. 
Ich fahre z.b. das von  blackspire 

https://www.blackspire.com/product/snaggletooth-boost-oval-chainring-sram/


----------



## Markus1FC (12. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen.
Mal ne Frage an alle die ihr 140 TM bereits haben: Wie weit geht das Bike in den Enduro Bereich hinein, bzw. wie Bikeparktauglich ist es?
Ich stehe zur Zeit nämlich vor der quälenden Frage ob 140TM oder 150TM.
Dabei kommt es mir gar nicht mal besonders auf den Preisunterschied von 1000€ drauf an.
Eher die Fragen 160 oder 150 mm Federweg, 27,5 Zoll oder 29 Zoll. Reicht das 140 für Einsätze im Bikepark oder anders rum gefragt, ist das 150 noch Tourentauglich?
Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand ein paar Erfahrungswerte die er mit mir teilen könnte


----------



## michaelmueller (12. Oktober 2018)

Hi, wie krass Enduro oder DH fährst du denn? Alleine vom Fahrwerk und der Einsatzbereichsfreigabe von Cube, taugt das 140er schon auch für Bikepark.
Ich kann dem 140er auf alle Fälle Transalptauglichkeit bescheinigen...mit 30er Blatt. Und ich war auch schon im Bikepark am Geisskopf. Aber da maximal den Freeride ubd ich bin nur an MEINE Grenzen gestoßen und nicht an die vom 140er. Nur den Fat Albert würde ich gegen was griffigeres tauschen. Der Hans Dampf gefällt mir besser.
Viele Grüße Michael


----------



## MtB55 (12. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin eher ein Freund von mehr Federweg ...


----------



## Markus1FC (12. Oktober 2018)

michaelmueller schrieb:


> Hi, wie krass Enduro oder DH fährst du denn? Alleine vom Fahrwerk und der Einsatzbereichsfreigabe von Cube, taugt das 140er schon auch für Bikepark.
> Ich kann dem 140er auf alle Fälle Transalptauglichkeit bescheinigen...mit 30er Blatt. Und ich war auch schon im Bikepark am Geisskopf. Aber da maximal den Freeride ubd ich bin nur an MEINE Grenzen gestoßen und nicht an die vom 140er. Nur den Fat Albert würde ich gegen was griffigeres tauschen. Der Hans Dampf gefällt mir besser.
> Viele Grüße Michael



Auf dem neuen 2019er ist sowieso die Mischung Mary/Hans drauf (wie es sich auch gehört).
Wie krass es in den Enduro/DH Bereich geht kann ich gar nicht so genau einschätzen. Habe halt ein sehr altes Fully mit 26 Zoll Rädern und einer Federung die mittlerweile fast ohne Funktion ist. Ansonsten fahre ich schon sehr gerne wurzelige Passagen, gerne auch Trails mit Treppen. Muss da halt nur die Geschwindigkeit massiv reduzieren, da die Federung so gut wie nichts mehr wegschluckt. Deswegen fällt es mir im Moment extrem schwer zu entscheiden ob das 140 reicht oder ob es doch eher das 150 sein soll.

Was ich an Erfahrungswerten so lese, ist aber wohl eh nur ein kleiner Unterschied zwischen dem 140 und dem 150.
Ich denke das 150 ist mehr laufruhig und schneller, während das 140 agiler und verpielter ist.


----------



## michaelmueller (12. Oktober 2018)

Naja, das 140 TM ist auch 27.5 Zoll und die 150er Modelle sehe ich als 29 Zoll. Das ist auch zu beachten. Auch dass das 150er je nach Modell etwas schwerer ist.  Überlege mal, welche Ausstattung dir mehr entgegenkommt. 
Schau auch mal die Geometrien an, ob da groß Unterschiede sind.


----------



## Boehrdi (12. Oktober 2018)

@Markus1FC
Guck mal in diesem Forum weiter oben. Um den 20.8. gings auch schon mal um die Frage.
Und nach 4 Tagen Biken in Davos kann ich ergänzen, dass das 140er bis S3 alles problemlos kann. Meine Begeisterung für dad Bike ist geblieben.


----------



## Cubie (17. Oktober 2018)

So bin seit heute auch stolzer Besitzer eines
Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM  

Da ich die Bremsen auf Shimano umrüsten möchte, stellt sich für mich die Frage wie die Bremsleitung für die hintere Bremse durch den Rahmen verlegt wird..???
Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?

Über ein paar Tipps wäre ich echt dankbar!


----------



## Tachymeter (17. Oktober 2018)

Cubie schrieb:


> Da ich die Bremsen auf Shimano umrüsten möchte, stellt sich für mich die Frage wie die Bremsleitung für die hintere Bremse durch den Rahmen verlegt wird..???
> Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?
> 
> Über ein paar Tipps wäre ich echt dankbar!



Ich habs mit dem Rockshox Connector und einer 5mm Bremsleitung als Durchziehhilfe getauscht bekommen. Einfach die vorhandene Bremsleitung am Hebel kappen, die beiden Bremsleitungen mit dem Connector verbinden (am besten mit 3 Händen, beide Leitungen mit dem Connector in der Mitte zusammendrücken und einem kleinen Inbus den Connector drehen bis er auf beiden Seiten komplett reingedreht ist). Die beiden Leitungen sollten dann bündig über den Connector verbunden sein ohne irgendwelche Grate, die sich verkanten könnten im Rahmen. Anschließend vom Bremssattel her die beiden Leitungen langsam rausziehen und dabei von vorne nachstopfen, wenn es hakt ein bischen zurück und neu versuchen. Wenn alles durch ist, die alte Bremsleitung vom Connector ab, die neue von der Shimano ran und alles wieder zurück durch den Rahmen. Hat bei mir keine 5min gedauert ;-)

Ich habs mit den Teilen gemacht, wobei eine hydraulische Leitung einfacher (sauber) zu schneiden gewesen wäre als die verlinkte ;-)
https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Barb-Connector-fuer-Reverb-Reverb-Stealth-p33811/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/Bremszugaussenhuelle-mit-5-mm-Durchmesser-p14424/


----------



## Cubie (17. Oktober 2018)

Tachymeter schrieb:


> Ich habs mit dem Rockshox Connector und einer 5mm Bremsleitung als Durchziehhilfe getauscht bekommen. Einfach die vorhandene Bremsleitung am Hebel kappen, die beiden Bremsleitungen mit dem Connector verbinden (am besten mit 3 Händen, beide Leitungen mit dem Connector in der Mitte zusammendrücken und einem kleinen Inbus den Connector drehen bis er auf beiden Seiten komplett reingedreht ist). Die beiden Leitungen sollten dann bündig über den Connector verbunden sein ohne irgendwelche Grate, die sich verkanten könnten im Rahmen. Anschließend vom Bremssattel her die beiden Leitungen langsam rausziehen und dabei von vorne nachstopfen, wenn es hakt ein bischen zurück und neu versuchen. Wenn alles durch ist, die alte Bremsleitung vom Connector ab, die neue von der Shimano ran und alles wieder zurück durch den Rahmen. Hat bei mir keine 5min gedauert ;-)
> 
> Ich habs mit den Teilen gemacht, wobei eine hydraulische Leitung einfacher (sauber) zu schneiden gewesen wäre als die verlinkte ;-)
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Barb-Connector-fuer-Reverb-Reverb-Stealth-p33811/
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/Bremszugaussenhuelle-mit-5-mm-Durchmesser-p14424/



Cool, vielen Dank für die schnelle Info!
Den Trick mit dem Connector kannte ich noch nicht,  hört sich aber sehr praktikable an.
Werd ich auf jeden Fall so probieren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chenoa (17. Oktober 2018)

Welche Bremse von Shimano willst du nehmen?


----------



## Cubie (17. Oktober 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Welche Bremse von Shimano willst du nehmen?


XT,
vorne Doppelkolben, 8020
hinten einfach, 8000


----------



## chenoa (18. Oktober 2018)

Haben die aktuellen XT Bremsen immer noch Probleme mit Druckpunkt wandern? 
Habe an 2 Rädern die XT M 8000.
Beide auf Putoline umgebaut wegen wandernden Druckpunkt .


----------



## Cubie (21. Oktober 2018)

Tachymeter schrieb:


> Ich habs mit dem Rockshox Connector und einer 5mm Bremsleitung als Durchziehhilfe getauscht bekommen. Einfach die vorhandene Bremsleitung am Hebel kappen, die beiden Bremsleitungen mit dem Connector verbinden (am besten mit 3 Händen, beide Leitungen mit dem Connector in der Mitte zusammendrücken und einem kleinen Inbus den Connector drehen bis er auf beiden Seiten komplett reingedreht ist). Die beiden Leitungen sollten dann bündig über den Connector verbunden sein ohne irgendwelche Grate, die sich verkanten könnten im Rahmen. Anschließend vom Bremssattel her die beiden Leitungen langsam rausziehen und dabei von vorne nachstopfen, wenn es hakt ein bischen zurück und neu versuchen. Wenn alles durch ist, die alte Bremsleitung vom Connector ab, die neue von der Shimano ran und alles wieder zurück durch den Rahmen. Hat bei mir keine 5min gedauert ;-)
> 
> Ich habs mit den Teilen gemacht, wobei eine hydraulische Leitung einfacher (sauber) zu schneiden gewesen wäre als die verlinkte ;-)
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Barb-Connector-fuer-Reverb-Reverb-Stealth-p33811/
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/Bremszugaussenhuelle-mit-5-mm-Durchmesser-p14424/


Nochmal vielen Dank für den prima Tipp!

Habs gestern genauso gemacht und es ging tasächlich relativ einfach.
Ohne würd ich glaube ich heute noch probieren, die Leitung durchzufädeln..


----------



## Day_Dreamer (21. Oktober 2018)

Hey Leute, 

hier mal ein paar Erfahrungen zum Bike nach einige Touren. Gerne hätte ich mal gewusst, ob ihr folgende Punkte ähnlich seht?


Der DPX2 Dämpfer stört mich etwas, da der Firm Mode mir zu schwach ist, ansonsten ist der Dämpfer top. Hatte vorher nen DPS Performance und dort war der Firm Mode deutlich besser. Habe nun aufgrund der Tune ID (DJBJ) gesehen, dass nur ein 0,2 Spacer verbaut ist und der REZI AFM ist. Ein User hat den REZI auf AFF bei FOX umrüsten lassen und den Spacer auf 0,6. Ist nun total happy mit dem Dämpfer. Wie seht ihr diese Sache? Wiege so um die 70 kg. 

Ich habe aktuell alle Spacer unter dem Vorbau nach oben geschoben, die Sitzposition ist dadurch wesentlich sportlicher geworden. Ich bin 173 cm bei 18 Zoll Bike. Sollte ich den Gabelschaft kürzen lassen, dass ich dann unten und oben noch einen kleinen Spacer einfügen kann? 

Den Reifen Fat Albert (Front) finde ich nicht wirklich gut, Grip ist teilweise bei Schotter und etwas loserem Untergrund eine Katastrophe oder liegt dies vielleicht an meinen Gabelsetup? Der Reifen rutscht auf einfachen Trails schon bei geringerer Geschwindigkeit, ist total unangenehm. Bin sonst immer Nobby Nic gefahren und da hatte ich sowas nicht. Luftdruck ist so um die 2,0 bar. 
VG Day


----------



## Cubie (21. Oktober 2018)

Day_Dreamer schrieb:


> Den Reifen Fat Albert (Front) finde ich nicht wirklich gut, Grip ist teilweise bei Schotter und etwas loserem Untergrund eine Katastrophe oder liegt dies vielleicht an meinen Gabelsetup? Der Reifen rutscht auf einfachen Trails schon bei geringerer Geschwindigkeit, ist total unangenehm. Bin sonst immer Nobby Nic gefahren und da hatte ich sowas nicht. Luftdruck ist so um die 2,0 bar.
> VG Day



2 bar ist für eine 2,35 Reifen viel zu viel....

Vorne 1,3-1,4 bar
hinten eine Tick mehr so 1,5-1,6 bar


----------



## rider1970 (21. Oktober 2018)

Day_Dreamer schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> hier mal ein paar Erfahrungen zum Bike nach einige Touren. Gerne hätte ich mal gewusst, ob ihr folgende Punkte ähnlich seht?
> 
> ...



Servus DD,

zu 1. Das ist mir beim Dpx auch schon aufgefallen, das der Firm Mode etwas weniger sperrt wie bspw. der Monarch an meinem vorigen Cube. Mir persöhnlich kommt das aber entgegen, da ich z.b. bergauf keine Traktionsverluste möchte. Der Spacer hat hierbei aber nichts zu sagen, der sorgt nur für die richtige Endprogression bei Sprüngen o.ä. damit der Dämpfer nicht durchschlägt bzw. man den FW kpl. nutzt. Da werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch nochmal einen grösseren besorgen, da es mir etwas an Endprogression mangelt. Bin aber auch bei rund 90kg fahrfertig 
Was ist Rezi? Druckstufen-Tune?
zu2. Wenn es dir so passt und du schon ein paar mal so gefahren bist kannst du den Schaft kürzen, wenn du noch unsicher bist lieber nochmal fahren. Ist halt eine völlig individuelle Sache wie der richtige Sattel o.ä., universelle Empfehlungen gibt's da nicht.
zu3. Mein Rad kam mit anderen Reifen, deshalb kann ich zum FA nichts sagen, allerdings sollte er schon mehr Grip haben als ein NN? 2bar finde ich aber auch deutlich zuviel, wie schon gesagt wurde. Fahre meine 2,6er Contis mit ca 1,2 v und 1,4 hinten.

Vg


----------



## Waldeer (23. Oktober 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> 18Zoll  176cm groß und 85cm schrittlänge


Will mir auch das Stereo bestellen! Habe dieselben Abmessungen. Wie zufrieden bist du mit der 18 Zoll Größe. Geht die auch für längere Touren? Gruß Waldeer


----------



## ernstschmidt (23. Oktober 2018)

Waldeer schrieb:


> Will mir auch das Stereo bestellen! Habe dieselben Abmessungen. Wie zufrieden bist du mit der 18 Zoll Größe. Geht die auch für längere Touren? Gruß Waldeer


Servus, habe mein 18Zoll verkauft da es mir doch zu klein war. Habe jetzt das gleiche in 20Zoll und das passt super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldeer (23. Oktober 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Servus, habe mein 18Zoll verkauft da es mir doch zu klein war. Habe jetzt das gleiche in 20Zoll und das passt super


Danke für die AuskunftIch denke auch für die längeren Touren ist das 20Zoll besser geeignet.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (26. Oktober 2018)

fabsili schrieb:


> Meins muss wohl wieder zurück....
> Kann euch nur eins raten: Prüft die Steckachsen und die Gewinde dazu. Bei mir is das hintere total im Eimer. Kaum aufbekommen und wieder zu bekommen ist unmöglich.
> Mega angepisst... Schön alles eingestellt, Reifen auf tubeless und dann so was :/



Bei mir ist das jetzt auch passiert wie hast du das gelöst ?
bin schon die ganze zeit am Forum durchsuchen finde aber nicht bin wohl zu blöd 

Gibt es da eine Lösung mit Ungenauigkeit des hinteren Gewindes des Steckachse oder einfach neues Schaltauge und jedesmal reinfummeln?


----------



## mav20 (26. Oktober 2018)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch.
Bei Rabe Bike meinten sie das tritt wohl öfter auf, haben mir dann das Gewinde an der Hinterachse getauscht.
Als Abhilfe hieß es, mann soll beim Einbau die Schraube mit der das Gewinde für die Achse gesichert ist etwas lösen und dann die erst die Achse vorsichtig eindrehen. Hat bis jetzt ganz gut funktioniert.


----------



## OdwMiBiker (26. Oktober 2018)

mav20 schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch.
> Bei Rabe Bike meinten sie das tritt wohl öfter auf, haben mir dann das Gewinde an der Hinterachse getauscht.
> Als Abhilfe hieß es, mann soll beim Einbau die Schraube mit der das Gewinde für die Achse gesichert ist etwas lösen und dann die erst die Achse vorsichtig eindrehen. Hat bis jetzt ganz gut funktioniert.


Danke dir
Das habe ich befürchtete das,das vermutlich die einzige Lösung ist


----------



## chenoa (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe bei mir das Gewinde beim ersten Rad Ausbau gelöst, die Steckachse ordentlich gefettet und montiert. Danach das Gewinde wieder befestigt. Seitdem beim Rad Ausbau keine Probleme.


----------



## Deleted 283824 (26. Oktober 2018)

Heute endlich gekommen - mein Stereo 140 TM (2019) in 20"
Direkt auf tubeless umgestellt und die Griffe gegen ODIs getauscht. Morgen geht es dann auf die erste Tour 
... also wenn die Reifen dicht sind ...

Komme von einem 2013er AMS 130 Race. Ab jetzt ist ganz klar das Material nicht mehr der limitierende Faktor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chenoa (26. Oktober 2018)

Beim 2019 Modell auch alle Leitungen und Züge ellen lang.
Will bei mir jetzt alles kürzen.
Anscheinend gibt es bei Cube keine Style Polizei.


----------



## Deleted 283824 (26. Oktober 2018)

Ja, die Kabellänge könnte optimierter sein, aber da stecke ich jetzt keine eigene Energie rein.

Noch ein paar Hinweise...

Ich habe das Gewicht vom Rad gemessen: 12,3kg nach tubeless-Umbau mit den XTR PD-M9020 Clickpedalen.

Update: Nochmal nachgemessen, Gewicht war bei 13,4kg

Und der Hans Dampf ist ab Werk mit Addix Soft gekommen, nicht mit Speedgrip wie auf der Cube-Seite angezeigt.
Ich beschwer mich darüber aber nicht, im Gegenteil.


----------



## chenoa (27. Oktober 2018)

Die 12.3 kg kann ich gar nicht glauben.
Hast du dich da nicht um 1kg vertan?


----------



## Cubie (27. Oktober 2018)

jcvr schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gewicht vom Rad gemessen: 12,3kg nach tubeless-Umbau mit den XTR PD-M9020 Clickpedalen.
> .



Das Bike wiegt laut Cube 13,5kg ohne Pedale.
Die XTR so ca. 320gr.
Macht in Summe so 13,8kg
Tubless hat bei mir ca. 150 gr. Gewichtsreduzierung gebracht.

Also selbst 13,3 kg mit Pedale wäre ein Mega-Wert.


----------



## Deleted 283824 (27. Oktober 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Die 12.3 kg kann ich gar nicht glauben.
> Hast du dich da nicht um 1kg vertan?


Dachte ich auch, aber zumindest die digitale Kofferwaage hat diesen Wert angezeigt. Die Website-Angabe glaube ich irgendwie nur bedingt, da hier ja mit 13,5 der gleiche Wert wie beim 2018er Modell angezeigt wird. Und das 2019 hat ja zusätzliche Carbon Teile bekommen, da sollte sich ja wenigstens ein wenig etwas geändert haben.

Update:
Nochmal gewogen: 13,4kg ;-)

Das könnte hinkommen


----------



## chenoa (27. Oktober 2018)

Wo sollen denn da Carbon Teile dazu gekommen sein? 
Bericht mal wie sich der Hans Dampf in Soft so fährt.
Ich hatte mal einen Nobby Nic in Trail Star Mischung hinten drauf. Da müsste ich Bergab auch treten.


----------



## Holzmtb (27. Oktober 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Wo sollen denn da Carbon Teile dazu gekommen sein?
> .



Lenker und Kurbel sind beim 2019er Modell in Carbon, beim 2018er in Alu.

Laut Homepage ist das 18er Modell aber 300g leichter als das 19er Modell...


----------



## Deleted 283824 (27. Oktober 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Wo sollen denn da Carbon Teile dazu gekommen sein?
> Bericht mal wie sich der Hans Dampf in Soft so fährt.
> Ich hatte mal einen Nobby Nic in Trail Star Mischung hinten drauf. Da müsste ich Bergab auch treten.



Sooooo, jetzt wollte ich eigentlich von meiner ersten Tour berichten und zum Hans Dampf etwas sagen. Leider kam ich nicht dazu, da mir direkt die Kette von der Kassette im höchsten Gang gesprungen ist. Etwas genervt habe ich versucht das Schaltwerk zu justieren, da fiel mir auf, dass das Rad gar nicht fest fixiert ist.

Ich sehe gerade das andere genau das selbe Problem haben: Defektes Gewinde hinten...

Also warte ich auf nächste Woche und bringe das Rad zur Werkstatt. Ist nicht ganz so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte...


----------



## Cubie (27. Oktober 2018)

Holzmtb schrieb:


> Lenker und Kurbel sind beim 2019er Modell in Carbon, beim 2018er in Alu.
> 
> Laut Homepage ist das 18er Modell aber 300g leichter als das 19er Modell...


Ich glaub das ist ein Reifenthema am Vorderrad:
2018 Fat Albert --> ca. 750gr.
2019 Magic Marry --> ca. 1050 gr.
Die genauen Werte hab ich jetzt nicht verfügbar,
sollte aber so ca. in dem Bereich liegen.


----------



## chenoa (27. Oktober 2018)

Total ärgerlich mit dem Gewinde.
Muss der Mechaniker doch bei der Montage gemerkt haben. Hat Cube eigentlich keine Endkontrolle?
Das mit dem Carbon Lenker und Kurbel wusste ich gar nicht. Ist schon eine geile Ausstattung für das Geld.
Ich glaube der Vorderreifen hat nicht DD Karkasse. Das Stereo 150 TM hat den drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283824 (27. Oktober 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Total ärgerlich mit dem Gewinde.
> Muss der Mechaniker doch bei der Montage gemerkt haben. Hat Cube eigentlich keine Endkontrolle?
> Das mit dem Carbon Lenker und Kurbel wusste ich gar nicht. Ist schon eine geile Ausstattung für das Geld.
> Ich glaube der Vorderreifen hat nicht DD Karkasse. Das Stereo 150 TM hat den drauf.



Naja, Drehmoment bekommt man ja schon hin auf die Achse ;-) Wenn man aber mal hinten wackelt merkt man es gleich... Oder ein Blick auf das Gewinde hilft auch - die Steckachse ist dann ja noch lange nicht am anderen Ende angekommen. Mir ist es selbst nicht sofort aufgefallen, aber ich bin ja auch kein Profi und hatte noch nie Steckachsen-Systeme.

Ja, weder Vorderreifen noch Hinterreifen sind DD. Beides SnakeSkin Addix Soft mit 835g (MM) / 795g (HD). Bin mit SnakeSkin auch bisher recht gut zurecht gekommen.


----------



## Deleted 283824 (2. November 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Wo sollen denn da Carbon Teile dazu gekommen sein?
> Bericht mal wie sich der Hans Dampf in Soft so fährt.
> Ich hatte mal einen Nobby Nic in Trail Star Mischung hinten drauf. Da müsste ich Bergab auch treten.



Ich habe jetzt die erste Fahrt machen können und kann berichten, dass die Hans Dampf / Magic Mary Kombination deutlich besser rollt, als ich es erwartet habe. Ich bin mit 1,7Bar auf Schotter gefahren bei etwa 80kg Kampfgewicht. Ich habe nur den Vergleich mit Nobby Nic / Mountain King 2 (jeweils mit Schläuchen) und mir ist die Reifenkombi nicht negativ aufgefallen. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Wg. dem Gewinde der Steckachse hinten könnte man überlegen, ob man diese einfach tauscht, damit man das Problem nicht mehr hat. Ansonsten ist es tatsächlich wichtig die Schraube von dem Gewinde hinten zu lösen, bevor man die Steckachse festdreht.

Im Anhang ein schönes Bild von der Tour


----------



## chenoa (2. November 2018)

Kannst du die Magic Mary mal bitte messen wie breit sie ist? 
Vom Gewicht sehr interessant. Grip ist bekanntlich Top.


----------



## Deleted 283824 (2. November 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Kannst du die Magic Mary mal bitte messen wie breit sie ist?
> Vom Gewicht sehr interessant. Grip ist bekanntlich Top.



Gern. Beide Reifen (Hans Dampf & Magic Mary) kommen ziemlich genau auf 61mm.
Sind die 2,35er Varianten, Soft bei 1,7bar.


----------



## chenoa (2. November 2018)

Danke. Dann noch viel Spass mit dem Bike.


----------



## mav20 (4. November 2018)

Mir ist an meinem SL aufgefallen, dass mein Hinterrad nicht mittig in der Schwinge sitzt. Das Rad ist ca. 8mm näher an der nicht Antriebsseite. Ist das normal?


----------



## rider1970 (5. November 2018)

mav20 schrieb:


> Mir ist an meinem SL aufgefallen, dass mein Hinterrad nicht mittig in der Schwinge sitzt. Das Rad ist ca. 8mm näher an der nicht Antriebsseite. Ist das normal?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 791260
> Anhang anzeigen 791261 Anhang anzeigen 791262



Servus, 
Kann ich gerne heute Abend mal an meinem nach messen, meine aber das das Hinterrad bei mir mittig steht, zumindest optisch.


----------



## chenoa (5. November 2018)

Das Problem gab es schon beim alten Stereo. Weiß aber nicht wie da Verfahren wurde.
Tausch des Hinterbaus. Garantie.


----------



## mav20 (5. November 2018)

chenoa schrieb:


> Das Problem gab es schon beim alten Stereo. Weiß aber nicht wie da Verfahren wurde.
> Tausch des Hinterbaus. Garantie.



Der Hinterbau wurde gerade, wegen loser Lager in der Wippe, komplett getauscht.
Kann nicht genau sagen ob das Rad vor dem Umbau auch schon nicht mittig war, da sich die Sitzstreben in der Wippe 5mm hin- und herschieben ließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (5. November 2018)

Dann am besten direkt den Händler kontaktieren


----------



## Burt4711 (11. November 2018)

Ist das HPC eigentlich für schwere Fahrer geeignet, also in Punkto Steifigkeit, Dämpferhöchstdruck etc.?
Das HPC Race 27.5 ist schon interessant....


----------



## chenoa (11. November 2018)

Mir ist aufgefallen, daß meine Fat Albert Addix gar keinen Streifen auf der Lauffläche haben.
Nur das Farbige Logo an der Seite.
Lagen bei mir ungenutzt und Nagelneu im Keller.


----------



## Day_Dreamer (11. November 2018)

Aktuell bin ich noch am überlegen, meinen DPX2 Dämpfer von Rezi AFM auf AFF umrüsten zu lassen.

Damping Adj Assy: DPX2, Base Valve, F-S, AFF

Es gibt AFM, AFM+ und AFF kennt sich damit wer aus?


----------



## Cubie (11. November 2018)

Wenn ich hinten auf das größte Blatt schalte,
dann streift ( Rattergeräusch )vorne die Kette an der Kettenführung.
Ist das bei Euch auch so?


----------



## Deleted 283824 (12. November 2018)

Jop, ist auch bei mir so. Etwas hört man es schon im zweiten Gang. Habe geschaut ob man bei der Ketternführung etwas verbessern kann, aber keine Einstellmöglichkeiten gefunden. Man müsste die Führung etwas schräg stellen, dann wäre es gut. Oder ein paar Millimeter vom Material abtragen würde wohl auch helfen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (13. November 2018)

Hmm, nicht so schön!
Das nervt am Berg, gerade wenn man langsam unterwegs ist.
Mal kucken, ob da an der Kettenführung verbessert werden kann.


----------



## Holzmtb (13. November 2018)

Also bei uns hat es geklappt mit dem Verstellen. Man kann das obere Teil etwas nach oben schieben. Und dann noch mit den zwei Rahmenbegestigungen spielen.


----------



## Gumpi_92 (13. November 2018)

Habe auch die obere Führung gelockert und etwas nach oben geschoben ---> kein Rattergeräusch mehr. Dauert keine Minute


----------



## chenoa (13. November 2018)

Bin bis jetzt ohne ausgekommen.
Nicht ein einziger Kettenabwurf.


----------



## StephanTM (13. November 2018)

Hi Leute, bin seit 4 Wochen auch Besitzer eines TM. Bisher auch sehr zufrieden. Habe jetzt ca.200km abgespult! Hatte  jetzt schon zweimal am Dämpfer mE sehr viel Öl  an der Kolbenstange. Ist das normal? Habe mal gelesen das durch das einölen beim Zusammenbau des Dämpfers,  es sein kann anfänglich etwas öligere Kolbenstange zu bekommen. Wie seht ihr das ? Gruß Stephan


----------



## Cubie (16. November 2018)

Holzmtb schrieb:


> Also bei uns hat es geklappt mit dem Verstellen. Man kann das obere Teil etwas nach oben schieben. Und dann noch mit den zwei Rahmenbegestigungen spielen.


Vielen Dank für den Tipp,
damit habe ich jetzt auch Ruhe.

Hauptsächlich durch ein wenig nach vorne schieben der Kettenführung, über die Langlöcher in der Befestigung zum Rahmen.


----------



## rider1970 (16. November 2018)

StephanTM schrieb:


> Hi Leute, bin seit 4 Wochen auch Besitzer eines TM. Bisher auch sehr zufrieden. Habe jetzt ca.200km abgespult! Hatte  jetzt schon zweimal am Dämpfer mE sehr viel Öl  an der Kolbenstange. Ist das normal? Habe mal gelesen das durch das einölen beim Zusammenbau des Dämpfers,  es sein kann anfänglich etwas öligere Kolbenstange zu bekommen. Wie seht ihr das ? Gruß Stephan



Servus,
Ein leichter Ölfilm auf der Kolbenstange ist normal und wichtig damit der Dämpfer nicht trocken läuft. Es sollte aber nicht zur Tröpfchen Bildung kommen, dann stimmt etwas nicht.
Zufällig mal ein Bild gemacht?


----------



## Deleted 283824 (18. November 2018)

Cubie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tipp,
> damit habe ich jetzt auch Ruhe.
> 
> Hauptsächlich durch ein wenig nach vorne schieben der Kettenführung, über die Langlöcher in der Befestigung zum Rahmen.



Oh man, da war ich wohl blind. Ich hatte nur versucht oben am Kopf etwas einzustellen, aber unten die Befestigung lässt sich ja lösen und dann der Winkel einstellen. Ratzfatz ist ruhe im Karton. Wobei der Trainingseffekt den Berg hoch natürlich optimiert war wenn man die niedrigsten Gänge versucht zu vermeiden ;-)


----------



## StephanTM (18. November 2018)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ein leichter Ölfilm auf der Kolbenstange ist normal und wichtig damit der Dämpfer nicht trocken läuft. Es sollte aber nicht zur Tröpfchen Bildung kommen, dann stimmt etwas nicht.
> Zufällig mal ein Bild gemacht?


----------



## StephanTM (18. November 2018)

Ich finde es ziemlich viel Öl !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chenoa (18. November 2018)

Das sieht nicht so gut aus.
Ich glaube auch, da ist zu viel Öl.
Das steht ja richtig auf der Dichtung.


----------



## rider1970 (19. November 2018)

Ja, würde auch sagen das ist zuviel. Hält er die Luft noch?


----------



## franzthecat (19. November 2018)

Ich möcht mir ein HPA Stereo race Cube 160  2017 zusammenstellen weils den Rahmen günstig gibt und ich zur zeit kein Bike habe . https://www.cube.eu/2017/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-160-hpa-race-275-blacknred-2017/  Was da möglich ist an Kompnenten also maximale Reifenbreite und was das Bike kann .Ich schätze das es sehr sportlich ist wie ein Enduro ,auch wenn vom All Mounten die rede ist so mit  Freerideeigenschaften und denoch gut Uphill  tauglich für längere Touren .


----------



## Deleted 283824 (20. November 2018)

Bremsen-Update!

Ich hatte scheinbar etwas Öl oder ähnliches auf der vorderen Bremsscheibe. Denn der Bremseffekt war nur noch auf der Hälfte der Radumdrehung spürbar. Den Effekt war eine art ABS für Arme ;-). Habe die Scheibe mit Isopropanol gereinigt und die Bremsbeläge gegen die Trickstuff Power getauscht. Eben kurz ums Haus gefahren - Wow! Ist jetzt eine ganz andere Bremse. Bissig, böse, geil. Kann die Trickstuff Beläge nur empfehlen.

Beim Einbauen der Hinterrad-Achse ist mir direkt aufgefallen, wie schnell man hier das Gewinde vermurkst hat. Ich brauchte mehrere Anläufe bis sich die Achse Widerstandslos eindrehen ließ.


----------



## latte666 (3. Dezember 2018)

Achtung.  Schaut euch an ob der Zug hier scheuern kann. Resultat aus 4 Monate fahren an meinem 2018er Tm. Der Zug kann sich hin und her bewegen und scheuert den Rahmen auf. 
Hier hat jemand seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht. Wäre der Zug geklemmt am Austritt des Rahmens wäre das nicht passiert. Und der Kunde merkt es erst wenn es zu spät ist oder man durch Zufall, so wie ich auf einen Forums Bericht von weiteren Geschädigten trifft.
Also Cube, Bitte nachbessern
Jetzt hab ich vorerst mal den Zug gegen verrutschen gesichert.


----------



## Nico293782 (3. Dezember 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Ich habe fahrbereit 95kg. Meine Einstellungen sind Gabel: 1tocken entfernt(2sind original verbaut), 70psi, hsc und lsc 15clicks offen, zugstufe 7clicks offen, Dämpfer 310psi, zugstufe 1click offen


was bedeutet "15 klicks offen"? Ist das von der geschlossenen/ langsamen Position aus gesehen oder von der offenen?


----------



## Nico293782 (3. Dezember 2018)

latte666 schrieb:


> Achtung.  Schaut euch an ob der Zug hier scheuern kann. Resultat aus 4 Monate fahren an meinem 2018er Tm. Der Zug kann sich hin und her bewegen und scheuert den Rahmen auf.
> Hier hat jemand seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht. Wäre der Zug geklemmt am Austritt des Rahmens wäre das nicht passiert. Und der Kunde merkt es erst wenn es zu spät ist oder man durch Zufall, so wie ich auf einen Forums Bericht von weiteren Geschädigten trifft.
> Also Cube, Bitte nachbessern
> Jetzt hab ich vorerst mal den Zug gegen verrutschen gesichert.


Ja das war bei mir auch so.Habe da so eine Schutzfolie drauf geklebt. Aber habe auch noch 2 stelllen gefunden. Bei der hinteren Bremse da scheuert das Bremskabel an dem Hinterbau. Da auch nochmal nachschauen


----------



## Nico293782 (3. Dezember 2018)

jcvr schrieb:


> Bremsen-Update!
> 
> Ich hatte scheinbar etwas Öl oder ähnliches auf der vorderen Bremsscheibe. Denn der Bremseffekt war nur noch auf der Hälfte der Radumdrehung spürbar. Den Effekt war eine art ABS für Arme ;-). Habe die Scheibe mit Isopropanol gereinigt und die Bremsbeläge gegen die Trickstuff Power getauscht. Eben kurz ums Haus gefahren - Wow! Ist jetzt eine ganz andere Bremse. Bissig, böse, geil. Kann die Trickstuff Beläge nur empfehlen.
> 
> Beim Einbauen der Hinterrad-Achse ist mir direkt aufgefallen, wie schnell man hier das Gewinde vermurkst hat. Ich brauchte mehrere Anläufe bis sich die Achse Widerstandslos eindrehen ließ.


Vllt etwas das schaltauge lösen? Ich muss von dem ganz festen zustand immer noch ne halbe umdrehuung zurück drehen, da sich das sonst sehr schwer drehen lässt


----------



## Nico293782 (3. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir ist genau ein anderes Problem. Mein Standrohre von Gabel und Dämpfer fühlen sich immer sehr trocken an. Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernstschmidt (3. Dezember 2018)

Nico293782 schrieb:


> was bedeutet "15 klicks offen"? Ist das von der geschlossenen/ langsamen Position aus gesehen oder von der offenen?


Von der geschlossenen Position aus


----------



## Nico293782 (3. Dezember 2018)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Von der geschlossenen Position aus


Also wenn ich jetzt 20 Klicks gemacht habe, dann ist es ziemlich offen bei dem High-/ Lowspeed an der Gabel?


----------



## Deleted 283824 (4. Dezember 2018)

latte666 schrieb:


> Also Cube, Bitte nachbessern



Cube hat scheinbar beim 2019er Modell nachgebessert. Siehe Bild.


----------



## Cubie (4. Dezember 2018)

jcvr schrieb:


> Cube hat scheinbar beim 2019er Modell nachgebessert. Siehe Bild.


Wenn das eine schwere und geklebte Schutzfolie ist, dann müsste ein Nachrüsten möglich sein.
So etwas sollte man dann auf Nachfrage bei Cube kostenlos erhalten....
...ist zumindest meine Meinung...


----------



## Deleted 283824 (5. Dezember 2018)

Cubie schrieb:


> Wenn das eine schwere und geklebte Schutzfolie ist, dann müsste ein Nachrüsten möglich sein.



Es sieht auf jeden Fall geklebt aus. Ist keine dünne Plastik-Folie sondern recht dickes Material. Man sollte das imho schon als "Ersatzteil" bekommen. Die Frage ist was man macht, wenn das Ding durchgerubbelt ist


----------



## StephanTM (15. Januar 2019)

chenoa schrieb:


> Das sieht nicht so gut aus.
> Ich glaube auch, da ist zu viel Öl.
> Das steht ja richtig auf der Dichtung.



So habe das Rad beim Händler abgegeben die schicken den Dämpfer ein mal schauen was dabei rauskommt! Dabei wurde festgestellt das bei Cube an meiner Sramkurbel ein shimano Lager verbaut wurde was natürlich dadurch etwas Spiel hat.
Hoffe das der Rahmen nix abbekommen hat und ich nächste Woche wieder fahren kann.
Werde berichten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. Januar 2019)

StephanTM schrieb:


> So habe das Rad beim Händler abgegeben die schicken den Dämpfer ein mal schauen was dabei rauskommt!


Die über die Zeit leichte Ölansammlung ist völlig in Ordnung. Das sind nicht einmal zwei Tropfen, die sich da am Ring befinden, was viel schlimmer aussieht als es ist. In der Luftkammer befindet sich ein ein kleiner Ölvorrat, damit die Dichtungen nicht trocken laufen. Ich würde mir eher Sorgen machen, wenn die Kolbenstange trocken ist. Dann heißt es Öl einfüllen. Hätte dein Händler wissen müssen. Na ja, was kann man da heute noch erwarten.



StephanTM schrieb:


> Dabei wurde festgestellt das bei Cube an meiner Sramkurbel ein shimano Lager verbaut wurde was natürlich dadurch etwas Spiel hat.


Etwas? Wenn es eine GXP Kurbel ist sind das 2 mm. Wie hat denn das überhaupt funktioniert? Das muss man doch gemerkt haben. Unfassbar.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. Januar 2019)

jcvr schrieb:


> Cube hat scheinbar beim 2019er Modell nachgebessert. Siehe Bild.





Cubie schrieb:


> Wenn das eine schwere und geklebte Schutzfolie ist, dann müsste ein Nachrüsten möglich sein.
> So etwas sollte man dann auf Nachfrage bei Cube kostenlos erhalten....
> ...ist zumindest meine Meinung...





jcvr schrieb:


> Es sieht auf jeden Fall geklebt aus. Ist keine dünne Plastik-Folie sondern recht dickes Material. Man sollte das imho schon als "Ersatzteil" bekommen. Die Frage ist was man macht, wenn das Ding durchgerubbelt ist


Wenn sich an dieser Stelle unter dem Tretlagergehäuse Scheuerstellen durch den dort verlegten Zug bilden, ist das ein Montagefehler, der Zug ist zu straff, an der Kettenstrebe nicht korrekt befestigt. Auch wenn Cube mit einem Schutz erstmal Scheuerstellen verhindert, ändert das nichts. Korrekte Länge ermittelt man indem man den Dämpfer luftlos macht und den Hinterbau einfedert. Der Zug darf in diesem Zustand das Tretlagergehäuse nicht berühren.
Ein weiterer Effekt eines zu kurzen Zuges ist ein verziehen des Schaltwerkarmes während des Einfedervorganges. 
Oftmals ist der Zug an der Kettenstrebe nicht richtig befestigt und bewegt sich ständig hin und her. Das darf nicht sein. Überprüfen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. Januar 2019)

Nico293782 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist genau ein anderes Problem. Mein Standrohre von Gabel und Dämpfer fühlen sich immer sehr trocken an. Was kann ich dagegen tun?


Da scheiden sich die Geister. Ich nehme etwas Siliconöl und bringe einen leichten Film auf die sauberen Standrohre. Ein, zweimal eingefedert und man kann den Restschmutz am Standrohr abwischen. Siliconöl hält die Gummiteile geschmeidig. Andere machen nichts und halten das, was ich mache für unnötig. Mir egal. Meine Standrohre sehen auch nach 10k km noch aus wie neu.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. Januar 2019)

jcvr schrieb:


> Beim Einbauen der Hinterrad-Achse ist mir direkt aufgefallen, wie schnell man hier das Gewinde vermurkst hat. Ich brauchte mehrere Anläufe bis sich die Achse Widerstandslos eindrehen ließ.


Das ist bei mir ebenso und seit Jahren bei Cube bekannt. Ich habe den Gewindeeinsatz nur lose geschraubt, damit er sich beim einschrauben frei bewegen kann, sonst ist das Gewinde ruck zuck hinüber.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. Januar 2019)

latte666 schrieb:


> Achtung.  Schaut euch an ob der Zug hier scheuern kann. Resultat aus 4 Monate fahren an meinem 2018er Tm. Der Zug kann sich hin und her bewegen und scheuert den Rahmen auf.
> Hier hat jemand seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht. Wäre der Zug geklemmt am Austritt des Rahmens wäre das nicht passiert. Und der Kunde merkt es erst wenn es zu spät ist oder man durch Zufall, so wie ich auf einen Forums Bericht von weiteren Geschädigten trifft.
> Also Cube, Bitte nachbessern
> Jetzt hab ich vorerst mal den Zug gegen verrutschen gesichert.


Hier ein paar Fotos einer korrekten Zugverlegung. Da gibt es keine Scheuerstellen. 



 



 

Die Zugverlegung selbst ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, da gibt es weitaus bessere Lösungen. Cube interessiert das jedoch nicht und baut jedesmal eine andere Verlegung ein, eine sinnfreier als die andere.


----------



## StephanTM (16. Januar 2019)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Die über die Zeit leichte Ölansammlung ist völlig in Ordnung. Das sind nicht einmal zwei Tropfen, die sich da am Ring befinden, was viel schlimmer aussieht als es ist. In der Luftkammer befindet sich ein ein kleiner Ölvorrat, damit die Dichtungen nicht trocken laufen. Ich würde mir eher Sorgen machen, wenn die Kolbenstange trocken ist. Dann heißt es Öl einfüllen. Hätte dein Händler wissen müssen. Na ja, was kann man da heute noch erwarten.
> 
> 
> Etwas? Wenn es eine GXP Kurbel ist sind das 2 mm. Wie hat denn das überhaupt funktioniert? Das muss man doch gemerkt haben. Unfassbar.



Das mit dem Öl wusste der Händler auch, aber bei mir ist nach jeder Fahrt das Öl man rahmen runtergelaufen und der Dämpfer hat den Druck nicht gehalten !
Wie das mit dem Lager passieren konnte weiß ich auch nicht ! Mir ist es aber ehrlich gesagt auch erst jetzt nach ca.250km aufgefallen. Ist mein erstes Fully da ist es mir nicht gleich aufgefallen weil das Fahrwerk sich ja auch bewegt !
Mal schauen was dabei rausgekommt!


----------



## Cubie (16. Januar 2019)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Wenn sich an dieser Stelle unter dem Tretlagergehäuse Scheuerstellen durch den dort verlegten Zug bilden, ist das ein Montagefehler, der Zug ist zu straff, an der Kettenstrebe nicht korrekt befestigt. Auch wenn Cube mit einem Schutz erstmal Scheuerstellen verhindert, ändert das nichts. Korrekte Länge ermittelt man indem man den Dämpfer luftlos macht und den Hinterbau einfedert. Der Zug darf in diesem Zustand das Tretlagergehäuse nicht berühren.
> Ein weiterer Effekt eines zu kurzen Zuges ist ein verziehen des Schaltwerkarmes während des Einfedervorganges.
> Oftmals ist der Zug an der Kettenstrebe nicht richtig befestigt und bewegt sich ständig hin und her. Das darf nicht sein. Überprüfen.



Gut zusammengefasst,
das Pad alleine löst das Problem nicht...

Ich habe jetzt von meinen Cube Händler, nachdem ich reklamierte habe,
neben dem Pad noch den Hinweis bekomme, den Schaltzug mit einem Kabelbinder fest zu setzten,
ähnlich wie es User latte666 auf seinen ersten Bild zeigt.
Ich denke, dass sollte möglich sein, da die Längen der Züge relativ großzügig ausgelegt sind.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. Januar 2019)

StephanTM schrieb:


> Das mit dem Öl wusste der Händler auch, aber bei mir ist nach jeder Fahrt das Öl man rahmen runtergelaufen und der Dämpfer hat den Druck nicht gehalten !


Das ist sicher etwas anderes. Ein Dämpfer der derart suppt und die Luft nicht hält muss reklamiert werden. Richtig.


StephanTM schrieb:


> Wie das mit dem Lager passieren konnte weiß ich auch nicht ! Mir ist es aber ehrlich gesagt auch erst jetzt nach ca.250km aufgefallen. Ist mein erstes Fully da ist es mir nicht gleich aufgefallen weil das Fahrwerk sich ja auch bewegt !
> Mal schauen was dabei rausgekommt!


Es sei dir verziehen. Blicken tue ich das trotzdem nicht. Schließlich werden die Bikes durch Händler fertiggebaut und dem Kunden dann übergeben. Bei einer Probefahrt oder was auch immer hätte das auffallen müssen. Egal, du hast es gemerkt.

Das Schadensbild von @latte666 hier, ist schon krass. Ich habe das hier nochmal eingestellt und hoffe, dass ich jetzt nicht verklagt werde.






Wichtig ist, dass der Zug auf beiden Seiten festgelegt wird. Er darf sich weder in/an der Kettenstrebe, noch im Unterrohr bewegen.

Es gibt noch einige andere Stellen an den Scheuern auftreten kann. Ich kontrolliere das regelmäßig und habe alle potentiellen Gefahrenstellen abgeklebt.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. Januar 2019)

Eine weitere, seit Jahren bekannte Baustelle mit der nicht nur ich, sondern auch etliche andere zu kämpfen haben, sind die Dämpferlagerungen. Hier kommt es zu nicht unerheblichen Spiel, welches sich durch ständiges Klacken bemerkbar macht. Ich hatte da letztes Jahr schon einmal begonnen, der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen. Bin aber, weil ich ständig auf dem Hobel unterwegs war, nicht viel weiter gekommen. Es nervt mich jetzt aber echt. Fakt ist, dass Cube sein Qualitätsmangement im Grunde auch einstampfen könnte, bringt eh nix. Die Toleranzen sind teilweise so groß, dass die Spatzen da durchfliegen könnten. Was die Frage aufkommen lässt, ob die überhaupt eines haben.
Egal. Offensichtlich haben entweder die Befestigungsbolzen Untermaß oder ein anderes Maß stimmt nicht, dass sich der Dämpfer einen knappen Millimeter auf und ab bewegen lässt. Seltsamerweise ist das nicht auf ein Modell beschränkt, sondern durch die Bank ein Problem, wie ich hier im Fred bereits lesen konnte. Ich fahre zwar kein 2019er TM sondern ein 2018er 140er und hatte noch ein 120er, die ich beide selbst aufgebaut habe, aber mit jeweils den gleichen Beschwerden.


----------



## lagofan (28. Januar 2019)

latte666 schrieb:


> Achtung. Schaut euch an ob der Zug hier scheuern kann. Resultat aus 4 Monate fahren an meinem 2018er Tm. Der Zug kann sich hin und her bewegen und scheuert den Rahmen auf.
> Hier hat jemand seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht. Wäre der Zug geklemmt am Austritt des Rahmens wäre das nicht passiert. Und der Kunde merkt es erst wenn es zu spät ist oder man durch Zufall, so wie ich auf einen Forums Bericht von weiteren Geschädigten trifft.
> Also Cube, Bitte nachbessern
> Jetzt hab ich vorerst mal den Zug gegen verrutschen gesichert.


Auch von mir ein Danke für die Info.
Bei mir war das Schadensbild noch nicht so krass, ich war aber deswegen nun auch beim  CubeStore. Dort hatten Sie anscheinend schon Infos von Cube zu dem Thema vorliegen, ich konnte einen kurzen Blick drauf werfen, da konnte man ein Bild sehen und es stand etwas von "Sticker" mit Artikelnummer drauf. Der Monteur meinte, dieser Sticker sei von Cube noch nicht erhältlich, er hat mir dann ein Stück von einem Unterrohrschutz in Carbonoptik zugerechtgeschnitten und aufgeklebt ( der Sticker ist nach seiner Aussage auch nichts anderes ) und den Zug ebenfalls mit Kabelbinder fixiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283824 (2. Februar 2019)

Info: In der Mountain Bike 03/19 ist das 140 TM der Testsieger im All-Mountain Test. 7 Bikes von 3500-5000 Euro wurden getestet.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (2. Februar 2019)

da fällt das Rad doch gar nicht mit rein, kostet doch nur 3499€


----------



## Cubie (2. Februar 2019)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> da fällt das Rad doch gar nicht mit rein, kostet doch nur 3499€


Die Reifen hatten extra Druck, hat Cube mit 1€ in Rechnung gestellt...


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (2. Februar 2019)




----------



## RFID (3. Februar 2019)

Bei mir soll es auch das Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM werden... Allerdings steht bei mir nur noch die Frage im Raum, welche Rahmengröße es werden soll?  Mit 174 cm Körpergröße, 74 Kg und 77cm Beininnenlänge liege ich wohl genau zwischen 16" und 18".


----------



## rider1970 (3. Februar 2019)

KleinerPumper schrieb:


> Bei mir soll es auch das Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM werden... Allerdings steht bei mir nur noch die Frage im Raum, welche Rahmengröße es werden soll?  Mit 174 cm Körpergröße, 74 Kg und 77cm Beininnenlänge liege ich wohl genau zwischen 16" und 18".



Würde denken 18"
Bin genau so groß wie du, hab min. längere Beine und 18" passt mir perfekt.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (3. Februar 2019)

Am besten ausprobieren, ich würde aber vermutlich auch zu 18“ greifen in deinem Fall. Bin 1,86m und das 20“ war da auch schon recht kompakt.


----------



## Cubie (3. Februar 2019)

KleinerPumper schrieb:


> Bei mir soll es auch das Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM werden... Allerdings steht bei mir nur noch die Frage im Raum, welche Rahmengröße es werden soll?  Mit 174 cm Körpergröße, 74 Kg und 77cm Beininnenlänge liege ich wohl genau zwischen 16" und 18".


Same for me, bin 1,74m groß und das 18" passt perfekt.


----------



## RFID (3. Februar 2019)

Klasse Jungs, danke fürs Feedback! Dann such ich morgen wohl mal den Händler meines Vertrauens auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RFID (4. Februar 2019)

Ich lass mal die Bilder sprechen


----------



## rider1970 (4. Februar 2019)

KleinerPumper schrieb:


> Ich lass mal die Bilder sprechen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 822604
> Anhang anzeigen 822605



Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rad 
Größe haut hin in 18" ,oder?


----------



## Cubie (4. Februar 2019)

KleinerPumper schrieb:


> Ich lass mal die Bilder sprechen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 822604
> Anhang anzeigen 822605


Mega


----------



## RFID (4. Februar 2019)

Danke 

Habe mich für das 18" entschieden, da sich dieses etwas ruhiger fuhr und man etwas gestreckter sitzt. Gerade wenn man auch mal Strecke fahren möchte, ist mir das angenehmer. Sattelstütze ist wie auf dem Bild zu sehen aber fast auf Minimalposition eingestellt.
Das 16" hätte meiner Meinung nach aber auch gepasst. War vom Händling her deutlich agiler/wendiger. Allerdings von der Sitzposition relativ aufrecht.
Da der Tourenanteil bei mir größer sein wird, habe ich das 18" genommen. Das 10mm höhere Steuerrohr des 18" hat man krass gemerkt - muss ich mich erstmal dran gewöhnen.


----------



## pizza-calzone (5. Februar 2019)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe ein ganz anderes Problem!
Ich fahre jetzt schon seit 4 Monaten das Bike in 18". Ich bin 178cm groß und habe eine Beinlänge von ca. 81cm.

Leider finde ich keine vernünftige Position für meinen Sattel. 
Wenn ich die Höhe der Stütze so einstelle, dass es ausgefahren für uphill perfekt passt, steht mir der Sattel eingefahren beim downhill immer im Weg rum. Ich habe das Gefühl dass er mich sobald es sehr steil wird, bei Sprüngen und schnellen Richtungswechseln extrem behindert, weil meine Bewegungsfreiheit auf dem Bike dadurch sehr eingeschränkt ist.

Kann mir jemand helfen was ich an dem Rad ändern kann, um da wieder mehr Spaß beim downhill zu haben?


----------



## greg12 (5. Februar 2019)

pizza-calzone schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein ganz anderes Problem!
> Ich fahre jetzt schon seit 4 Monaten das Bike in 18". Ich bin 178cm groß und habe eine Beinlänge von ca. 81cm.
> ...


Klingt nicht nach einem bikespezifischen problem. vielmehr nach einem fahrtechnik problem. mal einen kurs besuchen, um die richtige position im downhill zu erlernen. dann ist der sattel auch nicht mehr im weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizza-calzone (5. Februar 2019)

greg12 schrieb:


> Klingt nicht nach einem bikespezifischen problem. vielmehr nach einem fahrtechnik problem. mal einen kurs besuchen, um die richtige position im downhill zu erlernen. dann ist der sattel auch nicht mehr im weg.



Nun ja ich fahre schon seit ca. 20 Jahren MTB, hatte vorher ein Transition Dirtbag und davor ein Scott High Octane, also schon eher abwärtsorientiert.
Bisher gab es mit keinem der Räder Probleme in der Hinsicht. Ich bin etwas ratlos, auch weil ich selbst schon mehrere Positionen auf dem Rad probiert habe und bei keiner eine Verbesserung eingetreten ist...nur wenn ich die Sattelstütze an den unteren Anschlag gestellt habe vor der Abfahrt. Aber dann brauche ich ja auch keine Vario-Stütze wenn ich trotzdem laufend anhalten muss...


----------



## Cubie (5. Februar 2019)

pizza-calzone schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein ganz anderes Problem!
> Ich fahre jetzt schon seit 4 Monaten das Bike in 18". Ich bin 178cm groß und habe eine Beinlänge von ca. 81cm.
> ...



Schwierig, ganz verstehen tut ich es auch nicht um ehrlich zu sein.
Fehlt einfach mehr Verstellbereich der Stütze, sprich müsste der Sattel für dich tiefer stehen bei abgesenkter Position?
Oder ist es was anderes?

Ich spiel mal ein wenig raten und was könnte man tun...
Ist das Bike zu kurz für dich?
--> könnte ein längerer Vorbau helfen ( zumindest um die Theorie zu überprüfen, ob´s taugt is was anderes)
--> Sattelposition verschieben ?

Der Lenker zu tief?
--> Ein Spacer mehr  oder mehr Rise am Lenker um höher zu kommen.

Ich glaub, da ist dann aber schon Ende mit den Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Holzmtb (5. Februar 2019)

[QUOTE="pizza-calzone, post: 15730168, member: 74642"...nur wenn ich die Sattelstütze an den unteren Anschlag gestellt habe vor der Abfahrt. Aber dann brauche ich ja auch keine Vario-Stütze wenn ich trotzdem laufend anhalten muss...[/QUOTE]
So wie ich das verstehe brauchst du eine Sattelstütze mit mehr Hub. Also dann 150 oder 170mm (je nachdem, was verbaut ist).
Ob das dann für dein Wohlbefinden ausreichend ist? Hm...


----------



## chenoa (5. Februar 2019)

Das Cube hat ein relativ langes Sattelrohr. Vielleicht eine Sattelstütze mit mehr Verstellbereich?


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (5. Februar 2019)

Sattelstütze mit mehr Hub würde ich sagen.


----------



## pizza-calzone (5. Februar 2019)

Cubie schrieb:


> Schwierig, ganz verstehen tut ich es auch nicht um ehrlich zu sein.
> Fehlt einfach mehr Verstellbereich der Stütze, sprich müsste der Sattel für dich tiefer stehen bei abgesenkter Position?
> Oder ist es was anderes?
> 
> ...




Also gefühlt müsst der Sattel tiefer im Rad sein, ja. Aber dann komme ich mit der Länge der Stütze bergauf nicht mehr zurecht. Somit wäre eine längere Stütze wohl schon hilfreich. Bevor ich aber 350 Tacken dafür ausgebe und es nicht hilft, wollte ich erstmal andere Optionen abklären. Passt die 170er überhaupt in das Rad?

Was bringt mir der höhere Lenker? Fühlt sich dadurch der Sattel niedriger an?

Wenn ich den Vorbau verlängere, komme ich doch von der Position noch tiefer, sprich noch näher an den Sattel?!


----------



## Leberkaes_Racer (5. Februar 2019)

KleinerPumper schrieb:


> Bei mir soll es auch das Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM werden... Allerdings steht bei mir nur noch die Frage im Raum, welche Rahmengröße es werden soll?  Mit 174 cm Körpergröße, 74 Kg und 77cm Beininnenlänge liege ich wohl genau zwischen 16" und 18".


bin 172 und habe am Samstag das 18" gewählt. 20" zu groß, nur nen Ticken zu groß, aber zu groß


----------



## haudegen92 (7. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Cube Stereo HPC 140 Race 2018 mit einem Shimano Schaltauge, möchte allerdings gerne ein SRAM Schaltwerk verbauen.
Kann mir jemand die Bezeichnung für das Schaltauge nennen, dass mit SRAM kompatibel ist?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Aussie81 (7. Februar 2019)

haudegen92 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine Cube Stereo HPC 140 Race 2018 mit einem Shimano Schaltauge, möchte allerdings gerne ein SRAM Schaltwerk verbauen.
> Kann mir jemand die Bezeichnung für das Schaltauge nennen, dass mit SRAM kompatibel ist?
> Vielen Dank.



Bike Discount sollte dir weiter helfen können, so ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung
Gruss


----------



## Ventigo (8. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin zufriedener Besitzer eines 2018er Modelles (Stereo 140 TM). Bike macht Spaß alles gut.
Jetzt kommt das Aber: ich fühle mich etwas verarscht das Cube einfach so den Vorbau und Lenker tauscht beim 2019er und ich finde die Teile nicht gleichwertig 

Kann man aber bestimmt nix machen oder (also außer die Teile selber kaufen) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (8. Februar 2019)

Ventigo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin zufriedener Besitzer eines 2018er Modelles (Stereo 140 TM). Bike macht Spaß alles gut.
> Jetzt kommt das Aber: ich fühle mich etwas verarscht das Cube einfach so den Vorbau und Lenker tauscht beim 2019er und ich finde die Teile nicht gleichwertig
> ...



Da ham´s se dich aber richtig abgerippt und dann nicht mal die ganze Wahrheit erzählt....
Wenn du das mit der Kurbel noch wüsstest...
ups jetzt is es mir rausgerutscht bitte, bitte  nicht weitererzählen...

I love my 2108 TM


----------



## RFID (8. Februar 2019)

und das beim 2019er Modell die Grip2 Kartusche verbaut ist... Unvorstellbar was Cube da macht


----------



## chenoa (8. Februar 2019)

Und auch die Reifen sind beim 2019 erste Sahne.


----------



## Ventigo (8. Februar 2019)

KleinerPumper schrieb:


> und das beim 2019er Modell die Grip2 Kartusche verbaut ist... Unvorstellbar was Cube da macht





chenoa schrieb:


> Und auch die Reifen sind beim 2019 erste Sahne.



zum Kotzen....aber hey die lackierung sieht beim 2018 besser aus


----------



## Marathoni873 (8. Februar 2019)

Ventigo schrieb:


> zum Kotzen....aber hey die lackierung sieht beim 2018 besser aus



Nö. Selbst das Wetter wird 2019 besser.


----------



## Ventigo (8. Februar 2019)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Nö. Selbst das Wetter wird 2019 besser.



und ich dachte früher war alles besser


----------



## rider1970 (8. Februar 2019)

Moment, muss erstmal Bier und popcorn holen


----------



## Marathoni873 (8. Februar 2019)

Ventigo schrieb:


> und ich dachte früher war alles besser


Das war es ja auch. 2018 warst du mit deinem megageilen TM noch zufrieden. 2019 bist du es schon nicht mehr so sehr, obwohl dein Bike kein bisschen schlechter geworden ist.


----------



## Ventigo (8. Februar 2019)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Das war es ja auch. 2018 warst du mit deinem megageilen TM noch zufrieden. 2019 bist du es schon nicht mehr so sehr, obwohl dein Bike kein bisschen schlechter geworden ist.



Moment, zufrieden bin ich noch immer ! Fährt sich ja nicht anders   aber wie immer sind die Kirschen in Nachbars Garten am leckersten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathoni873 (8. Februar 2019)

Ventigo schrieb:


> Moment, zufrieden bin ich noch immer ! Fährt sich ja nicht anders   aber wie immer sind die Kirschen in Nachbars Garten am leckersten.


Ich weiß. Am besten also gar nicht erst hinsehen. Erfreu dich deines Bikes und frage dich allenfalls, ob du diesen neumodischen Schnickschnack aus 2019 jemals vermisst hast.  Braucht doch kein Mensch sowas....


----------



## Ventigo (8. Februar 2019)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Am besten also gar nicht erst hinsehen. Erfreu dich deines Bikes und frage dich allenfalls, ob du diesen neumodischen Schnickschnack aus 2019 jemals vermisst hast.  Braucht doch kein Mensch sowas....



So werde ich das auch machen, aber ob ich mir nochmal ein Cube zulege muss ich mir dann doch überlegen (bestimmt sind andere Hersteller viel besser und nur an der Kundenzufriedenheit interessiert )


----------



## Holzmtb (8. Februar 2019)

Ventigo schrieb:


> (bestimmt sind andere Hersteller viel besser und nur an der Kundenzufriedenheit interessiert )


----------



## chenoa (8. Februar 2019)

Mein 2018 TM ist ja fast ein 2019.
So spät wie das ausgeliefert wurde.


----------



## Cubie (8. Februar 2019)

KleinerPumper schrieb:


> ...die Grip2 Kartusche..


die ist aber auch sowas von geschmeidig in meine lovely 2018 Gabel reingeflutscht,
dass es nur so eine Freude war...


----------



## rider1970 (8. Februar 2019)

Cubie schrieb:


> die ist aber auch sowas von geschmeidig in meine lovely 2018 Gabel reingeflutscht,
> dass es nur so eine Freude war...



Du hast die grip 2 kartusche nachgerüstet? 
Kannst du schon einen Vergleich ziehen? 
Ist ja nicht gerade günstig das teil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (9. Februar 2019)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Du hast die grip 2 kartusche nachgerüstet?
> Kannst du schon einen Vergleich ziehen?
> Ist ja nicht gerade günstig das teil...


noch nicht wirklich, bin bei dem Wetter nur mit dem Hardtail unterwegs...


----------



## Burt4711 (9. Februar 2019)

Sagt mal...einer 95 kg = 310 PSI im Dämpfer.
Das heisst für schwerere Fahrer nicht fahrbar? Höchstdruck dürfte doch 350 PSI sein....


----------



## Leberkaes_Racer (9. Februar 2019)

Mal ne blöde Frage: woran erkenn ich den Unterschied zwischen nem 2018er und 2019er? Soweit ich weiß, wird das ja relativ unverändert im neuen Jahr abverkauft, oder?


----------



## Holzmtb (9. Februar 2019)

Leberkaes_Racer schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage: woran erkenn ich den Unterschied zwischen nem 2018er und 2019er? Soweit ich weiß, wird das ja relativ unverändert im neuen Jahr abverkauft, oder?



Ich versuchs mal, ohne Anspruch au Vollständigkeit:
Farbegestaltung und Schriftzug etwas unterschiedlich
Geometrie m.E. unverändert

Lenker:
2018: Race Face Chester, Alu                 
2019: Race Face Next, Carbon

Gabel
2018: Fox 36 Float Factory FIT, LSC/HSC  
2019: Fox 36 Float Factory FIT GRIP2, HSC/LSC & HSR/LSR

Kurbelgarnitur:
2018: Sram X1 Eagle   
2019: Sram X1 Carbon Eagle™ DUB 32T

Hinterreifen:
2018: Schwalbe Fat Albert, Addix Speedgrip,
2019: Schwalbe Hans Dampf, Addix Speedgrip

Vorderreifen:
2018: Schwalbe Fat Albert, Addix Soft,
2019: Schwalbe Magic Mary, Addix Soft

Gewicht:
2018: 13,2 kg
2019: 13,5 kg

Hier zum selbst nachschauen...
https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/moun.../cube-stereo-140-hpc-tm-275-greynorange-2019/

https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/moun.../cube-stereo-140-hpc-tm-275-greynorange-2018/


----------



## Leberkaes_Racer (9. Februar 2019)

wow... vielen Dank!
mehr als ich erwartet habe.
und danke für die Links. Ich habe zwar gegoogelt - aber irgendwie nicht gefunden... 
Danke dir  Holzmtb!


----------



## Burt4711 (9. Februar 2019)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Sagt mal...einer 95 kg = 310 PSI im Dämpfer.
> Das heisst für schwerere Fahrer nicht fahrbar? Höchstdruck dürfte doch 350 PSI sein....



Keine Infos?


----------



## Kalabani (17. Februar 2019)

Servus, 
Ich habe seit kurzen ein Problem mit meiner Kabelführung an meinem 2018 140TM. 
Bei mir rutscht diese immer aus den Rahmen. 
Hat noch einer das Problem? 
Wie habt ihr es gelöst ?


----------



## RFID (17. Februar 2019)

So, hab das schönes Wetter genutzt und 2-3 kleine Ausfahrten mit dem Bike gemacht. 

Das Tauchrohr der Teleskopstütze muss ich bis Anschlag im Sattelrohr versenken um optimal pedalieren zu können. Rahmen/Sattelrohr dürfte keinen mm größer sein:


Wie schätzt ihr anhand der Bilder die Passgenauigkeit Fahrer/Bike ein?  
  

Das ist mir bei den ersten Fahrten aufgefallen:
- Kette schleift bei Benutzung der 3 kleinsten Gänge vorn an der Kettenführung 
- auf den kleinsten Gang kann ich gar nicht schalten und wenn ich den zweit kleinsten Gang drin habe, spingt die Kette immer zwischen zweiten und dritten Gang
- Hände schlafen nach gewisser Zeit ein

Und hier noch ein Bild nach Benutzung:


----------



## Holzmtb (17. Februar 2019)

KleinerPumper schrieb:


> Das ist mir bei den ersten Fahrten aufgefallen:
> - Kette schleift bei Benutzung der 3 kleinsten Gänge vorn an der Kettenführung
> - auf den kleinsten Gang kann ich gar nicht schalten und wenn ich den zweit kleinsten Gang drin habe, spingt die Kette immer zwischen zweiten und dritten Gang
> - Hände schlafen nach gewisser Zeit ein



zu 1.: die Kettenführung kann man in Höhe und Neigung verstellen. Damit sollte es dann funktionieren

zu 2.: Klingt stark nach schlecht eingestellter Schaltung. Passen die beiden Anschläge? Hier würde ich zuerst ansetzen.
         Anleitung wäre ggf. in der aktuellen "bike"

zu 3.: Das könnte in erster Linie an der gesamten Sitzposition liegen. Sitzhöhe, Abstand Sattel zu Lenker, Lenkerhöhe... etc.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (17. Februar 2019)

Ich hatte mein TM zwar nur kurz, aber Tipp von mir wäre 1. andere Griffe 2. Kettenführung weg, Kette hält auch so und 3. die Eagle Schaltung muss wirklich sehr genau eingestellt sein. Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283824 (18. Februar 2019)

Der Wolf Tooth ReMote Hebel für die Fox Transfer macht einen deutlichen Unterschied in der Haptik des dropper post. Kann den Hebel nur empfehlen, auch wenns ein ordentlicher Invest ist "nur dafür". Ein zusätzlicher Bonus ist, dass man die linke Schelle dann durch die Matchmaker X Schelle ersetzen kann und das Cockpit damit noch etwas aufgeräumter bekommt.


----------



## chenoa (18. Februar 2019)

Ist den bei dem Remote Hebel von Woolftooth alles für Matchmaker dabei?
Was für einen Bowdenzug benötige ich ? Einfacher Schaltzug?


----------



## Deleted 283824 (18. Februar 2019)

chenoa schrieb:


> Ist den bei dem Remote Hebel von Woolftooth alles für Matchmaker dabei?
> Was für einen Bowdenzug benötige ich ? Einfacher Schaltzug?



Von dem Wolftooth gibt es mehrere Versionen, die Matchmaker Version funktioniert dann auch nur mit Matchmaker.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Wolf-Tooth-Components/ReMote-Remotehebel-p64152/

Die linke Schelle vom 140TM ist aber keine Matchmaker-Kompatible Schelle, d.h. die muss man mit tauschen (sehr einfach möglich - einfach die Schraube lösen, Schelle Tauschen).
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Avid/Matchmaker-X-Schellenadapter-p23376/

Ein Standard-Bowdenzug für Schaltungen noch nehmen (der vom Fox-Hebel wäre möglich, aber schon sehr sehr knapp). Vielleicht in den SRAM SlickWire in schwarz, sieht dann besser aus.
https://www.bike24.de/p179577.html

Sinnvoll wären dann noch Endkappen für den Bowdenzug und ein Bowdenzug-Schneider. Und schon ist man perfekt ausgestattet auch für zukünftige Aktionen rund um die Gangschaltung. Beim Wieder-Einbau der Sattelstütze lohnt es auch mit etwas Carbon Montagepaste zu arbeiten, damit spart man Drehmoment an der Klemme.

Ich fand die Zug-Befestigung an der Fox-Stütze eher unbefriedigend muss ich sagen. Beim Eindrücken der Sattelstütze in den Rahmen muss man leicht am Zug ziehen, damit der Zug auch auf Spannung bleibt, die Hülse aber muss man leicht gegendrücken, damit man die nicht zu weit mit herauszieht. Und ob die Außenhülle unten an der Sattelstütze auch an Ort und Stelle bleibt weiß man ja nicht. Befestigt ist die Außenhülle zumindest gar nicht an der Stütze.


----------



## Cubie (18. Februar 2019)

ich find den Hebel von Fox jetzt voll in Ordnung, wüsste nicht warum ich den tauschen sollte........


----------



## RFID (18. Februar 2019)

Kurzes Feedback zu meinen "Problemchen":
War heute bei meinem Händler und habe die Schaltung neu justieren lassen. Nach dem zweiten Anlauf kann ich nun auch das komplette Ritzelpaket schalten  Das seitliche Schleifen der Kettenführung bei Nutzung der 3 größten Ritzel ist immernoch - könnte man wohl nicht einstellen und wäre auch nicht so schlimm, wenn schleift  Und was das Einschlafen der Hände angeht, so habe ich gestern meine Bremshebel etwas steiler gestellt und heute aktiv drauf geachtet meine Hände nicht ganz so abzuknicken - hat zumindest heute alles gefunzt 

Ach ja, bin nochmal das 16" gefahren. Für reine Trailfahrten wäre das super gewesen, da sehr agil. Aber führ Touren durch die sehr aufrechte Haltung nicht sonderlich tauglich. Hab also mit dem 18" alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Cubie (18. Februar 2019)

KleinerPumper schrieb:


> Das seitliche Schleifen der Kettenführung bei Nutzung der 3 größten Ritzel ist immernoch - könnte man wohl nicht einstellen und wäre auch nicht so schlimm, wenn schleift


Das geht und auch relativ einfach, 
hauptsächlich durch ein wenig nach vorne schieben der Kettenführung, über die Langlöcher in der Befestigung zum Rahmen.

Sollte auch der Händler hinbringen, manchmal schon traurig was die für Leistung abliefern...


----------



## RFID (25. März 2019)

Ich tue mich etwas schwer das richtige Setup zu finden und würde daher gern mal wissen wollen, was ihr so für Setups fahrt. Aktuell siehts bei mir so aus, aber fühlt sich noch nicht richtig an.

*Fahrer*
Größe: 174 cm
Gewicht: 75 Kg
Beininnenlänge: 77 cm

*Bike *
Model: Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM 27.5
Jahrgang: 2019
Größe: 18"
*
Fox 36 Float Factory FIT GRIP2 (Federgabel) *
Luftdruck: 80 PSI
Sag: 23 mm
HSC: 10 Klicks - Ausgangslage (komplett geschlossen/+)
LSC: 6 Klicks - Ausgangslage (komplett geschlossen/+)
HSR: 4 Klicks - Ausgangslage (komplett geschlossen/slow)
LSR: 5 Klicks - Ausgangslage (komplett geschlossen/slow)
*
Fox Float DPX2 Factory EVOL (Dämpfer) *
Luftdruck: 210 PSI
Sag: 13 mm (Firm Mode)
Compression: 6 Klicks - Ausgangslage (komplett geschlossen/firm)
Rebound: 6 Klicks - Ausgangslage (komplett geschlossen/slow)

*Schwalbe Magic Mary (Vorderreifen) *
Luftdruck: 1,67 Bar
*
Schwalbe Hans Dampf (Hinterreifen) *
Luftdruck: 1,64 Bar


----------



## chenoa (25. März 2019)

Sehr wenig Sag an der Gabel.
Fahre mit 88kg: 75 Psi. Das sind ca. 40mm Sag.


----------



## stromb6 (26. März 2019)

*Gabelsetup der Cube EWS Piloten*

*Fox 36 Float Factory FIT GRIP2*

Callaghan 84kg:
Pressure: 83
Volume spacers: 2
Rebound: HS - 5, LS- 6
Compression: HS - 3, LS - 9

Johansen 82kg:
Pressure: 80 
Volume spacers: 2
Rebound: HS - 5, LS - 5
Compression: HS - 13/10, LS - 9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (26. März 2019)

stromb6 schrieb:


> *Gabelsetup der Cube EWS Piloten*
> 
> *Fox 36 Float Factory FIT GRIP2*
> 
> ...


Sehr interessant, danke für´s posten 

Beide Fahrer annähernd gleich schwer,
mit vergleichbaren Druck, Rebound und  LS Compression Werten 
aber  komplett andere Einstellung bei der HS Compression.

Durchaus sehr interessant, macht neugierig auch mal so die Einstellung zu fahren..


----------



## monsenseg (26. März 2019)

Cubie schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, danke für´s posten
> 
> Beide Fahrer annähernd gleich schwer,
> mit vergleichbaren Druck, Rebound und  LS Compression Werten
> ...


Habe ich mir auch eben gedacht ... Wie macht sich dieser Unterschied im fahrverhalten bemerkbar ?


----------



## franzthecat (27. März 2019)

KleinerPumper schrieb:


> Ich tue mich etwas schwer das richtige Setup zu finden und würde daher gern mal wissen wollen, was ihr so für Setups fahrt. Aktuell siehts bei mir so aus, aber fühlt sich noch nicht richtig an.
> 
> *Fahrer*
> Größe: 174 cm
> ...


Wichtig ist das du dich wohl fühlst dann passts schon
ich habe fast 10cm mehr Beinlänge 62-72 kg 173 fuher ca 175 und habe mir den Cube Sting 140 Rahmen grösse 16 29 Zoll 2014 gekauft .
Ich werde eine 160mm Gabel reingeben dann ist der Winkel flaucher und sporilicher und Fahrrad mehr Enduro .  
da ich die um fehlenden 1,8 cm zum 18er Rahmen (Steuersatz wagrecht zum Sattelhalterung Sattelrohr )  ausgleichen mit Sattel und Lenkerverstellen einigermassen wegmachen kann sollte ich auch hinkommen  und wenn 3-5mm Fehlen soll auch hinkommen wenn nicht kauf ich einen 18er Rahmen und bau alles dort rauf


----------



## TrailsOfMine22 (28. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin seit 4 Wochen stolzer Besitzer des 2019er Modells. Richtig geiles Bike!!! Ich habe allerdings ein Problem, welches eventuell hier schonmal angesprochen wurde, aber ich konnte jetzt nicht die 38 Seiten im Detail lesen :-D 
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mit einer kurzen Antwort weiterhelfen?! Und zwar geht es um die Schaltung... wenn ich in die 2 kleinsten Gänge (also auf die beiden größten Ritzel) schalte, klappert bzw. rattert die Schaltung relativ laut. Das Geräusch kommt eindeutig aus Richtung Kettenblatt oder Kettenführung. An der Kettenführung schleift die Kette allerdings nicht. Mein Händler konnte mir bisher auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. Er meinte, das sei wegen des starken Schräglaufs der Kette wenn ich hinten auf dem großen Ritzel bin. Es nervt mich aber ziemlich, weshalb ich oft vermeide, diese Gänge zu benutzen, auch wenn es nötig wäre  
Wenn jemand das gleiche Problem hat bzw. hatte oder eine Idee, wie ich das Rattern beheben kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar...


----------



## Holzmtb (28. März 2019)

Ist aus meiner Sicht mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die Kettenführung. Kann man einstellen.


----------



## rider1970 (29. März 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (29. März 2019)

TrailTom22 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin seit 4 Wochen stolzer Besitzer des 2019er Modells. Richtig geiles Bike!!! Ich habe allerdings ein Problem, welches eventuell hier schonmal angesprochen wurde, aber ich konnte jetzt nicht die 38 Seiten im Detail lesen :-D
> Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mit einer kurzen Antwort weiterhelfen?! Und zwar geht es um die Schaltung... wenn ich in die 2 kleinsten Gänge (also auf die beiden größten Ritzel) schalte, klappert bzw. rattert die Schaltung relativ laut. Das Geräusch kommt eindeutig aus Richtung Kettenblatt oder Kettenführung. An der Kettenführung schleift die Kette allerdings nicht. Mein Händler konnte mir bisher auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. Er meinte, das sei wegen des starken Schräglaufs der Kette wenn ich hinten auf dem großen Ritzel bin. Es nervt mich aber ziemlich, weshalb ich oft vermeide, diese Gänge zu benutzen, auch wenn es nötig wäre
> Wenn jemand das gleiche Problem hat bzw. hatte oder eine Idee, wie ich das Rattern beheben kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar...



Schaltauge eventuell verbogen?


----------



## manni1987 (29. März 2019)

Servus Leute,

bin auch beim überlegen, ob ich von meinem 2016er Cube Stereo HPA 150 27,5+ auf das TM 2019 umsteigen soll...zum Einen würde ich gerne auf 1x12 umsteigen (akutell fahre ich Shimano XT 2x11), zum Anderen würde ich gern mal ein Carbonbike probieren. Die Komponenten beim TM sind natürlich auch der Hammer. Habs schon 2 mal live gesehen beim Händler und finds richtig geil.

Jedoch habe ich noch ein paar Bedenken, vl. könnt ihr da ein paar Anworten liefern 
1) Wie kann Cube um 3500 Euro ein Carbon-Bike mit Fox Federgabeln bauen? Dazu noch Sram GX Schaltung - Gibts da einen Haken?
2) Ich fahre gerne etwas breitere Reifen (aktuell 2, 8") und will nicht auf 2,35" zurück...haben 2,5 bzw 2,6er Schlappen Platz im Hinterbau? Habe Cube angeschrieben, sie sagen, dass das Bike für 2,35" zugelassen ist, jedoch muss - falls man breitere Reifen fährt - immer gewährleistet sein, dass 6mm zu feststehenden Teilen über bleibt (Schmutz, Schlamm, Steine). Geht sich das dann bei 2,5er oder 2,6er noch aus?
3) Kann jemand noch was zu Sram GX im Vergleich zu Shimano XT sagen? Besser? schlechter? Schaltverhalten, etc?

Wäre euch sehr dankbar!

Beste Grüße aus Tirol

Manni


----------



## chenoa (29. März 2019)

Ich bin auch vom 2016 Stereo auf das 2018 gewechselt. Vorher XT 2x11 umgebaut auf 1x11 Ethirteen 9-46.
Aber die Sram Eagle ist der Hammer. Abstufung, Schaltverhalten und vor allem Geräuschentwicklung sind top.
Ich fahre ohne Probleme 2.6 Maxxis.
Die bauen allerdings auch nur 63-64mm breit.


----------



## manni1987 (29. März 2019)

chenoa schrieb:


> Ich bin auch vom 2016 Stereo auf das 2018 gewechselt. Vorher XT 2x11 umgebaut auf 1x11 Ethirteen 9-46.
> Aber die Sram Eagle ist der Hammer. Abstufung, Schaltverhalten und vor allem Geräuschentwicklung sind top.
> Ich fahre ohne Probleme 2.6 Maxxis.
> Die bauen allerdings auch nur 63-64mm breit.



Ist bei dir das häufig angesprochene Schleifen bei niedrigen Gängen aufgetreten? Soll ja durch Weglassen der Kettenführung behoben werden können....
Hätte auch den Plan auf 2,5er oder 2,6er Maxxis zu gehen, klingt schonmal gut 
Wie ist deine Meinung zu längeren Touren mit dem Bike? Habe heuer einen Alpencross geplant...


----------



## chenoa (29. März 2019)

Kettenführung habe ich demontiert.
Mich hat mehr daran gestört das sich ständig Blätter drin gesammelt haben
 Hatte noch keinen Kettenabwurf.
Top Bike für einen Alpen X. Vorrausetzung passende Reifen. Evtl. vorderes Kettenblatt anpassen.
Werde auch dieses Jahr über die Alpen. Dann vorne ein ovales 30 KB montieren.


----------



## manni1987 (29. März 2019)

chenoa schrieb:


> Kettenführung habe ich demontiert.
> Mich hat mehr daran gestört das sich ständig Blätter drin gesammelt haben
> Hatte noch keinen Kettenabwurf.
> Top Bike für einen Alpen X. Vorrausetzung passende Reifen. Evtl. vorderes Kettenblatt anpassen.
> Werde auch dieses Jahr über die Alpen. Dann vorne ein ovales 30 KB montieren.



Perfekt, danke.
Noch eine Frage zur Gabel: Lässt sich diese auch komplett sperren? Bei meiner Fox 34 vom derzeitigen Bike habe ich drei Stufen. Hab gelesen, dass die FOX 36 mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet - kann mir aber vorstellen, dass so ein schnelles "ich schalt jetzt mal auf hart" dann nicht möglich ist...?!


----------



## chenoa (29. März 2019)

Ich habe noch die 2018. Bei meiner nicht möglich. Aber noch nie vermisst.


----------



## TrailsOfMine22 (29. März 2019)

Holzmtb schrieb:


> Ist aus meiner Sicht mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die Kettenführung. Kann man einstellen.



Hab die Kettenführung nochmal genau unter die Lupe genommen und siehe da... das Rattern kam tatsächlich daher  Hab den oberen Teil mal abmontiert und das Rattern war weg. Muss jetzt nur mal noch schauen, wie ich die Kettenführung in Höhe und Neigung genau anpassen kann bzw. muss. Hast du da Erfahrung bzw. Tipps?


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (29. März 2019)

Kannst die Kettenführung einfach weg lassen, die Kette hält auch so 100%ig. Mir ist in 4 jahren NW Kettenblatt bisher nur 1mal die Kette abgesprungen und das war im Bikepark auf extrem ruppigen Gelände. Ein Bashguard ist da sinnvoller.


----------



## Holzmtb (29. März 2019)

Weglassen geht auf jeden Fall. Hatte am 1-fach Antrieb bisher auch null Probleme.

Ansonsten kann man den oberen Block in der Höhe verstellen und mit den unteren Schrauben die Neigung.

Ich glaube ich habe ihn ganz nach oben gesetzt und dann etwas nach vorn geneigt. Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher. War schon letztes Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailsOfMine22 (29. März 2019)

Werde es morgen mal mit testen, die Kettenführung genau einzustellen. Ansonsten wird sie weggelassen! Das Rattern macht mich wahnsinnig... Danke euch!


----------



## Deleted 283824 (29. März 2019)

TrailTom22 schrieb:


> Hast du da Erfahrung bzw. Tipps?


Bei mir hatte es genügt, die Führung etwas nach vorne in Richtung Lenker zu verschieben. Ist sie zu weit hinten schleifte es bei 
Schräglage der Kette.


----------



## cola4 (9. April 2019)

Möchte für den DPX2 Dämpfer einen Remote Hebel (Fernsteuerung am Lenker) haben.
-Habe selber versucht etwas zu Bastel> kein Erfolg
-Option wäre eventuell den X2 Adaptor von https://www.lift-mtb.com/fox-x2/, aber ob der passt?
-Fox bietet sicher auch eine teure DPX2 Umrüstoption an

Was wäre eine einfache Lösung ?


----------



## Nico293782 (14. April 2019)

Hey
Ich habe mal eine Frage. Und zwar habe ich mir dieses Bike auch gekauft und bin gerade so am Setup einstellen. Dabei habe ich 3 Fragen. 

1. Ich habe auf der Gabel ca. 27% sag. Auf dem Dämpfer jedoch nur 17. Wenn ich allerdings den Dämpfer weicher stellen würde, würde er durchschlagen. Was kann ich daran ändern dass ich am Dämpfer mehr sag bekomme also ein weicheres Fahrwerk ohne dass er durchschlägt?

2. Warum sollte ich an der Gabel Compression einstelllen? Wenn ich die Compression ganz offen habe fühlt sich die gabel am besten an. Sobald ich sie eben etwas härter (über die Compression einstellung) mache, fühlt sich die Gabel nicht mehr ganz so gut an.

3. Es gibt ja 3 verschiedene DPX2 Dämpfer. An diesem Bike ist einer mit 51mm Standrohren verbaut, oder?


----------



## Semtexx (25. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
ist das Tretlager das richtige?
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/truvativ-press-fit-mtb-bb92-innenlager-pf41-89.5-92-gxp-35147

Nachdem ich schon ein falsches bestellt habe, dachte ich mir, ich frag mal lieber^^

Gruß


----------



## RFID (25. April 2019)

Glaube ich muss demnächst auch mal zu meinem Händler, da mein Tretlager bei Belastung anfängt zu Knacken. Nach nur 300km...


----------



## Semtexx (25. April 2019)

Genau das ist ja mein Problem, es knackt und knackt. Echt nervig..

Ich würde es halt fix selber tauschen, brauche halt nur das richtige


----------



## Haupix (26. April 2019)

Hallo,
falls Du noch die Originalkurbel SRAM GXP drin hast, sollte das Lager passen. Wenn eine neue DUB verbaut ist, müßtest Du ein DUB Pressfit bestellen.


----------



## VWsyncro87 (3. Mai 2019)

Hallo Leute.

Nachdem die Suche diesen super Thread ausgespuckt hat, komm ich hier jetzt aber dank der 38 Seiten nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg.

Ich hab das 140 hpc tm seit letzen August und liebe das Ding sehr. Bisher hab ich bis auf Tubeless und TireNoodle noch nichts modifiziert, weil ich mir nichts anders wünsche. Die 36er fahr ich komplett ohne Volumespacer. 

Jetzt zu meinem Problem. Die Schraube meines Kettenstrebenlagers hat sich nach nun ca2000km geöffnet und einen Tick rausgearbeitet. Gabs das schon als Problem? Hat das schonmal wer gehabt? Warum tut die das?

Hab sie jetzt vorerst wieder auf 12nm angezogen und werde es am Wochenende beim Kacheln beobachten.







Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (3. Mai 2019)

Hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme mit 
Hast du Schraubensicherung drauf gemacht?


----------



## VWsyncro87 (3. Mai 2019)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme mit
> Hast du Schraubensicherung drauf gemacht?



Noch nicht, da ich gerade nur endfest da hab und dann ist sie endfest


----------



## rider1970 (3. Mai 2019)

Ja, mittelfest ist besser


----------



## Cubie (3. Mai 2019)

VWsyncro87 schrieb:


> Warum tut die das?


Sie sucht Entspannung.....


----------



## chenoa (3. Mai 2019)

Ja war bei mir auch schon. Mit Loctite wieder eingesetzt und mit Drehmoment angezogen. Könnte ein Montage Fehler sein. 
Meine Kurbel hat sich auch einmal gelöst. 
Mir ist eine Schraube die sich löst lieber als eine die so fest eingeklebt ist das man sie nur mit aufbohren rausbekommt.
Ich überprüfe jetzt regelmäßig die Schrauben.


----------



## Krabbelchen (4. Mai 2019)

Loctite 234 = mittelfest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VWsyncro87 (8. Mai 2019)

Gut, das wäre erledigt. 

Jetzt kommt aber gleich das nächste Problem nach: Das Tretlager ist durch. Reibt und hat Spiel. Finde ich nach knappen 2000km nicht cool.

Werd versuchen da etwas Kulanz zu bekommen, aber mach mir wenig Hoffnung.

Wie man ein Pressfit-Lager wechselt ist mir klar, die Frage ist jedoch wie das Tretlagergehäuse beim Stereo aussieht. Ist da ein Alu-Insert drin, oder ist das rohe Kohlefaser? 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Krabbelchen (8. Mai 2019)

Rohe Kohlefaser, also kein Alu-Insert. Mit meinem habe ich jetzt 5000km runter und noch keine Probleme, aber das hilft dir natürlich nicht weiter. Also Lager wechseln.
Gruß Per


----------



## Deleted 235133 (16. Mai 2019)

Leberkaes_Racer schrieb:


> bin 172 und habe am Samstag das 18" gewählt. 20" zu groß, nur nen Ticken zu groß, aber zu groß



Ich bin 165 und habe ca. 76-77 cm Schrittlänge. Weil ich so ein Zwerg bin habe ich zum 16" gegriffen


----------



## cola4 (21. Mai 2019)

So ich habe mir nun eine einfache Lösung für einen Remote des Easy Remote for Fox Float DPX2 Factory EVOL Dämpfers gebastelt


----------



## chenoa (21. Mai 2019)

Wer braucht den sowas. Die schöne cleane Optik versaut. Ist doch kein Race Fully.


----------



## Schafschützer (21. Mai 2019)

Das sieht wirklich nach Bastelbude aus. Ob du dir zwischen den Beinen rumfummelst oder etwas tiefer nach unten an den Hebel greifst, kommt wohl auf das gleiche raus.


----------



## cola4 (21. Mai 2019)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Das sieht wirklich nach Bastelbude aus. Ob du dir zwischen den Beinen rumfummelst oder etwas tiefer nach unten an den Hebel greifst, kommt wohl auf das gleiche raus.


Mit 1.95cm ist das "etwas tiefer" greifen genau das Gefummel. Wenn man nach einer Steigung direkt runterfährt erst recht.


----------



## ulles (22. Mai 2019)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Das sieht wirklich nach Bastelbude aus. Ob du dir zwischen den Beinen rumfummelst oder etwas tiefer nach unten an den Hebel greifst, kommt wohl auf das gleiche raus.


Das wird noch mit der Sattelstütze verdrillt, dann ist es Trailsync!


----------



## ernstschmidt (25. Mai 2019)

Kalabani schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich habe seit kurzen ein Problem mit meiner Kabelführung an meinem 2018 140TM.
> Bei mir rutscht diese immer aus den Rahmen.
> Hat noch einer das Problem?
> Wie habt ihr es gelöst ?


Bei mir fängt es jetzt auch an, hat jemand ne Lösung gefunden?


----------



## Kalabani (30. Mai 2019)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Bei mir fängt es jetzt auch an, hat jemand ne Lösung gefunden?


ich habe die Züge unten befestigt, oben mit einem leichten Zug den Schaltzug angezogen und die Kappe hin gedrückt. Hab seit 500 km keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (1. Juni 2019)

Eine ganz einfache Lösung gibt's dafür:

auf die Plastikkabelführung ein bischen Sekundenkleber drauf und sofort das Teil wieder vollständig in den Rahmen zurückdrücken. Fertig.


----------



## Deleted 283824 (4. Juni 2019)

Seit meiner heutigen Ausfahrt habe ich auch ein wunderbares Knirschgeräusch im Tretlager. Ich gebe das Rad eh bald zur Inspektion ab, daher ist das jetzt nur so mittel-schlimm. Die Frage ist aber, ob man nicht gleich ein anderes Lager verbaut? Was empfiehlt sich da? Ich höre ja immer gutes von den Sachen von Chris King. Weiss jemand, was man da bestellen müsste damit es passt? Ich finde dazu irgendwie relativ wenig Infos...


----------



## Day_Dreamer (7. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe das Stereo 140 HPC TM aus 2018 und würde das Kettenblatt gerne auf 30 oder 28 tauschen. Bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher, welches ich nehmen kann. Für etwas support wäre ich dankbar.

VG Day


----------



## cola4 (7. Juni 2019)

Day_Dreamer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe das Stereo 140 HPC TM aus 2018 und würde das Kettenblatt gerne auf 30 oder 28 tauschen. Bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher, welches ich nehmen kann. Für etwas support wäre ich dankbar.
> 
> VG Day


ich habe dieses im Einsatz an meinen 2018 für  schon 1 Jahr. Wunderbar:
absolute Black Sram Oval Boost 148 Spiederless GXP 28 Zähne black Kettenblatt. Link


----------



## Cubie (7. Juni 2019)

cola4 schrieb:


> ich habe dieses im Einsatz an meinen 2018 für  schon 1 Jahr. Wunderbar:
> absolute Black Sram Oval Boost 148 Spiederless GXP 28 Zähne black Kettenblatt. Link


Krass das Kettenblatt sind ca. 2% vom Gesamtpreis neues Bike....


----------



## chenoa (7. Juni 2019)

Plus neue Kette laut Absolute Black.


----------



## TheMiB (7. Juni 2019)

Eigentlich kannst du jedes directmount kettenblatt mit 3mm offset (boost) verwenden. Die gibt es dann auch günstiger.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## michael_e46 (21. Juni 2019)

Hallo Cube-Fans,
ich stehe auch kurz vor dem Kauf eines Stereo 140TM und hätte 2 Fragen an die Fahrer des 140TM, vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier weiterhelfen:

-Habt ihr das MTB mal mit einem Stereo 150 oder einem sonstigen ähnlichen 29`` MTB verglichen? Ich bin 181 gross und mir werden in den Fachgeschäften ausschließlich 29´´´ MTBs empfohlen. Seit einer Testfahrt mit einem 29´´ Scott Genius vor 3 Jahren (war gar nicht gut, da ist das Rad mehr mit mir gefahren als ich mit dem Rad) bin ich nur noch 27,5´´ gefahren und bin auch glücklich damit (fahre aktuell Scott Spark 120mm, Fahrstiel eher traillastig, MTB muss auch gut bergauf gehen, kein Bikepark).  Soll ich einem 29´´MTB nochmal eine Chance geben und eins testfahren, oder gleich beim Stereo 140 zuschlagen?

-Weiss jemand ob beim Stereo 140TM 2019 schon die GEN2 Naben von Newmen verbaut sind? (erkennbar an Code L2 XXXX oder C2 XXXX auf der Nabe). Nur diese sind Shimano 12x tauglich, würde gerne die Option haben auf Shimano umzurüsten, falls ich mit SRAM nicht klarkomme.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Leuchtentrager (21. Juni 2019)

.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael_e46 (21. Juni 2019)

Danke für die Info. Hab mir jetzt das letzte 20´´ Stereo 140 TM mit einer 10% Aktion auf Bike-Discout bestellt. Da ich auch eher verspielte MTBs mag, ist das glaube ich das Richtige für mich.
Ich hoffe, dass meine Bike-Freunde, die mich alle von einem 29´´ MTB überzeugen wollten, nicht Recht bekommen
 und ich mit dem 140 TM glücklich werde


----------



## rider1970 (21. Juni 2019)

michael_e46 schrieb:


> Hallo Cube-Fans,
> ich stehe auch kurz vor dem Kauf eines Stereo 140TM und hätte 2 Fragen an die Fahrer des 140TM, vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier weiterhelfen:
> 
> -Habt ihr das MTB mal mit einem Stereo 150 oder einem sonstigen ähnlichen 29`` MTB verglichen? Ich bin 181 gross und mir werden in den Fachgeschäften ausschließlich 29´´´ MTBs empfohlen. Seit einer Testfahrt mit einem 29´´ Scott Genius vor 3 Jahren (war gar nicht gut, da ist das Rad mehr mit mir gefahren als ich mit dem Rad) bin ich nur noch 27,5´´ gefahren und bin auch glücklich damit (fahre aktuell Scott Spark 120mm, Fahrstiel eher traillastig, MTB muss auch gut bergauf gehen, kein Bikepark).  Soll ich einem 29´´MTB nochmal eine Chance geben und eins testfahren, oder gleich beim Stereo 140 zuschlagen?
> ...



Servus Michael,
Zu den Naben kann ich leider nichts sagen, habe das 2018er

Bezüglich Vergleich 140er zum 150er musst du selbst halt wissen, was du bevorzugst fährst. Bin das 150er race mal eine kurze Runde beim Händler gefahren und vor ca drei Jahren das "alte " 140er 29er. Ist natürlich schon ein deutlicher Unterschied. Wie immer gilt: möglichst ausgiebig Probefahrten machen 
Mit meinem hatte ich jetzt zwei Tage in Willingen mächtig Spaß auf den Feierabendrunden (war beruflich dort). Gerade auf den Anliegern fühlt sich das Rad richtig wohl, schön handlich ohne nervös zu werden


----------



## SkeenRider (22. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei 183cm und Schrittlänge 87cm bei Cube empfehlen?
Das Bike ist hier und da im internet gerade unverschämt Günstig


----------



## Leuchtentrager (22. Juni 2019)

.​


----------



## SkeenRider (22. Juni 2019)

Bisher bin ich immer 20 zoll gefahren. Bei Cube sollte 20 zoll auch passen. Ich frag nur lieber mal vorher in die runde bevor ich eins Bestelle.


----------



## Haupix (22. Juni 2019)

Das 140 HPC 27,5" in 20" passt perfekt zu meinen 180 cm und 85 cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterSauber01 (26. Juni 2019)

cola4 schrieb:


> Sehr sehr wichtig: habt ihr Probleme mit der Schaltung. Das bei TM zum Beispiel nicht alle 12Gänge schaltbar sind, oder beim Rückwärtstreten Kette spinnt, dann kontrolliert bitte ob das Schaltwerk nicht nach innen gebogen ist. Siehe meine Schaltung vor und nach zurückbiegen. Das Cube Schaltauge kommt mir zu weich vor.
> Gruss cola



Ich meine woanders gelesen zu haben das dies normal sei ?! Meine schaut nämlcih genau so aus.

Ok, nach Schaltaugenwechsel sieht es nicht mehr so aus


----------



## PeterSauber01 (26. Juni 2019)

Hat einer ne Idee wie im beim Hinterrad an das Lager ohne das Endkappen Werkzeug komme ?

Mit einer Gewindestange von der anderen Seite raus getrieben


----------



## Boehrdi (1. Juli 2019)

Thema Sattelstütze:
Hat schon jemand eine Sattelstütze mit mehr Hub in sein Rad eingebaut? 
Damit's was bringt, denke ich an mindestens 180 mm, evtl. sogar noch mehr.


----------



## foxdeluxx1988 (2. Juli 2019)

ich hab seit geraumer Zeit das 2019er Modell, bin ich der einzige der mit der Bremse absolut unzufrieden ist?
Mein HT hat eine Shimano ZEE drauf, meiner Meinung nach sind das Welten...
Der Druckpunkt ist für mein Empfinden einfach viel zu schwer, also der Punkt ab wann die Bremse voll zu packt


Bevor ich aber auf Shimano umrüste wollte ich fragen obs vl Möglichkeiten gibt die verbaute eventuell zu verbessern und ob ich der einzige bin der die Bremse so eher mau findet.

Danke, LG


----------



## Cubie (2. Juli 2019)

foxdeluxx1988 schrieb:


> ich hab seit geraumer Zeit das 2019er Modell, bin ich der einzige der mit der Bremse absolut unzufrieden ist?
> Mein HT hat eine Shimano ZEE drauf, meiner Meinung nach sind das Welten...
> Der Druckpunkt ist für mein Empfinden einfach viel zu schwer, also der Punkt ab wann die Bremse voll zu packt
> 
> ...


Hab als erstes die SRAM Dinger runter und Shimano Bremsen XT (vorne Doppelkolben, hinten einfach) drauf gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden...


----------



## Gumpi_92 (4. Juli 2019)

foxdeluxx1988 schrieb:


> ich hab seit geraumer Zeit das 2019er Modell, bin ich der einzige der mit der Bremse absolut unzufrieden ist?
> Mein HT hat eine Shimano ZEE drauf, meiner Meinung nach sind das Welten...
> Der Druckpunkt ist für mein Empfinden einfach viel zu schwer, also der Punkt ab wann die Bremse voll zu packt
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir auch am Anfang mehr von der Bremse erwartet, vor allem weil der Druckpunkt bei mir doch sehr wandert und ich einen gefühlten ewigem Leerweg habe, vor allem auf der hinteren Bremse (ist halt leider "nur" ne Code R und keine RSC). Habe in anderen Threads dann die Info bekommen die Code erstmal selbst zu Entlüften und vor allem die Kolben zu mobilisieren!! Bei meiner hinteren hat das eine deutlich Verbesserung bewirkt was den Druckpunkt und Leerweg angeht. 
Zusätzlich sollen die Trickstuff Power Beläge die Code zu einer anderen, besseren Bremse machen. Hab mir die auch schon besorgt, kann dir aber noch keine Erfahrungswerte geben, weil ich die verbauten erstmal runterbremsen will. 

Also es gibt ein paar Möglichkeiten die Code zu verbessern ohne sie gleich auszutauschen  sobald ich die Trickstuff Beläge drin hab, kann ich gern mal Feedback geben. 

Hoffe das hilft weiter!


----------



## foxdeluxx1988 (4. Juli 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten,

@Gumpi_92  ja berichte mal bitte!

Ich denke ich werd die Bremse mal weiter probieren, vl werd ich ja noch etwas besser damit warm...
Was mir einfach absolut nicht gefällt ist die VA , der Druckpunkt ist so komisch das es einfach absolut 0 dosierbar ist... zuerst passiert gar nichts, dann plötzlich machst du nen Stoppie und umso wärmer die Bremse wird desto schlimmer wird das

Die HA finde ich eigentlich ok also damit kann ich leben, muss nur trotzdem einfach sagen das die Shimano´s ala XT-Zee-Saint um Welten besser sind

LG


----------



## jocho (12. Juli 2019)

Ich überleg mir ein 2019er zu kaufen. Ich würd gern wissen, ob auf 2-fach Antrieb umgerüstet werden kann und ob ich bei Umbau auf Shimano Stopper die Scheiben tauschen muss (sollten aber doch weiter nutzbar sein, oder?). 

VG


----------



## Holzmtb (13. Juli 2019)

jocho schrieb:


> Ich überleg mir ein 2019er zu kaufen. Ich würd gern wissen, ob auf 2-fach Antrieb umgerüstet werden kann und ob ich bei Umbau auf Shimano Stopper die Scheiben tauschen muss (sollten aber doch weiter nutzbar sein, oder?).
> 
> VG


Die Umwerferaufnahme ist am Sattelrohr mit einem Gummi abgedeckt. Somit sollte 2-fach einfach möglich sein.

Ob du die Scheiben tauschen musst ist auf der einen Seite Geschmacksfrage. Hinten sollte es kein Problem sein, vorn hat du einen Unterschied von 3mm (Sram 200, Shimano 203). 
Könnte gehen, wenn du den Sram PM Adapter weiterverwendest (bin mir aber nicht sicher). Beim Shimano Adapter verschenkst du halt ein paar mm.
Ich habe auf Magura umgerüstet und hier komplett alles getauscht. Damit war ich mir sicher, dass es auch wirklich passt.


----------



## Cubie (14. Juli 2019)

jocho schrieb:


> Ich überleg mir ein 2019er zu kaufen. Ich würd gern wissen, ob auf 2-fach Antrieb umgerüstet werden kann und ob ich bei Umbau auf Shimano Stopper die Scheiben tauschen muss (sollten aber doch weiter nutzbar sein, oder?).
> 
> VG


Hi Jocho,
habe auf Shimano XT umgerüstet, kein Problem mit den SRAM Scheiben, kannst du weiter verwenden.

Bezgl. Umrüstung auf 2-Fach, würde ich es erst mal mit der 1 Fach versuchen.
Bin zwar auch kein glühender Verehrer der 1 Fach Schaltung, aber es geht ganz vernünftig. Übersetzung ist ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jocho (14. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Infos, da meine Tochter mir mit ihrem neuen Stereo C62 anfängt, mir am Berg davon zu fahren, schieb ich das auf ihre 2-fach. Hat natürlich nix damit zu tun, dass sie 16 ist... Vielleicht rette ich mich auch in ein 30er Kettenblatt... Aber du hast recht, jetzt steht's jedenfalls im Keller und wartet auf den Umbau auf Shimano Stopper und den ersten Ausritt..


----------



## Leuchtentrager (14. Juli 2019)

.​


----------



## jocho (15. Juli 2019)

BTW, weiß zufällig jemand, ob man den SRAM Eagle Schalthebel an einen / welchen Shimano Bremshebel montiert bekommt? Sonst fängt wieder das große Geklemme an...
Merci


----------



## Boehrdi (16. Juli 2019)

Boehrdi schrieb:


> Thema Sattelstütze:
> Hat schon jemand eine Sattelstütze mit mehr Hub in sein Rad eingebaut?
> Damit's was bringt, denke ich an mindestens 180 mm, evtl. sogar noch mehr.


Hat wirklich noch keiner hier eine Stütze mit mehr Hub verbaut?


----------



## jocho (16. Juli 2019)

Holzmtb schrieb:


> Ich habe auf Magura umgerüstet und hier komplett alles getauscht. Damit war ich mir sicher, dass es auch wirklich passt.


Welche hast du verbaut? Zufrieden? Wie hast du das Thema Klemmen gelöst?..


----------



## Holzmtb (16. Juli 2019)

Das Cube fährt meine Frau. Aber nach dem einbremsen ist sie glaube ich mehr als zufrieden.
Ich kann nur bei den „Trockenübungen“ feststellen, dass der Druckpunkt wesentlich früher kommt als bei der SRAM.

Mit Klemmen meinst du die Lenkerklemmen?
Es gibt von Magura einen Adapter (ich glaube MX oder so) der für SRAM Trigger funktioniert.
Habe den von links nach rechts gemacht, da sonst der Trigger für meine Frau zu weit innen gesessen wäre.


----------



## jocho (16. Juli 2019)

Und welche Bremse habt ihr verbaut? Die MT Trail mit 4-Kolben vorne sieht ja interessant aus, aber die unterschiedlichen Bremsen machen wohl nicht alle glücklich..


----------



## Holzmtb (16. Juli 2019)

Ja, ist die MT Trail. 
Wüßte jetzt nicht, was da sein sollte. Sie kriegt das Hinterrad an steilen Stellen immer noch blockiert...

Ich fahre bei mir die XT Zweikolben mit den Magura Scheiben und überlege auch auf die Trail zu wechseln. Kann mich nur noch nicht durchringen das Geld auszugeben.


----------



## Hegi (18. Juli 2019)

michael_e46 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Hab mir jetzt das letzte 20´´ Stereo 140 TM mit einer 10% Aktion auf Bike-Discout bestellt. Da ich auch eher verspielte MTBs mag, ist das glaube ich das Richtige für mich.
> Ich hoffe, dass meine Bike-Freunde, die mich alle von einem 29´´ MTB überzeugen wollten, nicht Recht bekommen
> und ich mit dem 140 TM glücklich werde



Da habe ich auch zugeschlagen! Bin 187 cm groß und finde 29'' passen vom Fahrfeeling gar nicht zu mir. 
Das 27,5'' in 20'' fahrt sich klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (18. Juli 2019)

.​


----------



## michael_e46 (22. Juli 2019)

Bin auch begeistert von dem Bike. Nach 4 Ausfahren zieht die HR Bremse noch nicht so toll, aber ansonsten alles Bombe!


----------



## Marathoni873 (22. Juli 2019)

Wirklich gelungenes Foto.


----------



## aixro (23. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
habe mir den reinen Rahmen gekauft (Stereo 140 HPC Race).
Ich weiss nur nicht wie ich die Kettenführung befestigen soll? Welcher Standard ist das?
Sorry, bin noch neu in der Thematik....

Danke und Gruß
Willi


----------



## Leuchtentrager (23. Juli 2019)

.​


----------



## rider1970 (23. Juli 2019)

aixro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir den reinen Rahmen gekauft (Stereo 140 HPC Race).
> Ich weiss nur nicht wie ich die Kettenführung befestigen soll? Welcher Standard ist das?
> Sorry, bin noch neu in der Thematik....
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aixro (23. Juli 2019)

Ich fahre 2-fach :-(
Oder ich muss einen Großteil meines Geraffels neu kaufen...
Aber danke für die Infos


----------



## Leuchtentrager (23. Juli 2019)

.​


----------



## Marathoni873 (23. Juli 2019)

Aus Erfahrung heraus tut sie es aber dennoch hin und wieder. :-(


----------



## kaufi0310 (24. Juli 2019)

jocho schrieb:


> BTW, weiß zufällig jemand, ob man den SRAM Eagle Schalthebel an einen / welchen Shimano Bremshebel montiert bekommt? Sonst fängt wieder das große Geklemme an...
> Merci



Hey! Schau dir mal diese hier an:








						ShiftMount
					

ShiftMounts are adapter mounts that allow you to integrate SRAM and Shimano shifters with several different brakes from Shimano, SRAM, and Magura. Handlebar space is prime real estate and the ShiftMount seamlessly integrates brakes and shifters for a clean look.




					www.wolftoothcomponents.com
				




Gibts dann auch direkt in Deutschland zB bei r2-bike zu beziehen. Benutze die Teile selbst. Kann ich nur empfehlen, wenn man ein aufgeräumtes Cockpit möchte.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 283824 (26. Juli 2019)

jocho schrieb:


> BTW, weiß zufällig jemand, ob man den SRAM Eagle Schalthebel an einen / welchen Shimano Bremshebel montiert bekommt? Sonst fängt wieder das große Geklemme an...



Von Trickstuff gibts da auch Abhilfe.





						Schalt-Bremshebel-Adapter
					






					trickstuff.de
				




Bin ja generell ein Trickstuff-Fan, habe heute erst die Dächle Bremsscheibe und die Power-Bremsklötze (beides von Trickstuff) an meinem Bike verbaut und bin sehr begeistert wie die Bremse jetzt anspricht (insb. auch die hintere). Und schick sind die Scheiben ja auch noch!


----------



## aixro (31. Juli 2019)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Servus Willi,
> 
> Der Rahmen hat den iscg05 Standard zur Montage einer kefü- so ist es zumindest bei meinem tm. Rahmen sollte ja baugleich sein.
> Wie oben schon beschrieben braucht man aber eigentlich keine kefü, wenn man 1fach mit Nw Kettenblatt fährt. Mir ist zumindest n.n. das KB runter gefallen.



Tja, ich habe gar keine Befestigungsmöglichkeit, Rahmen ist Modell 2017, da gabs das offenbar noch nicht....habs jetzt ohne zusammengeschraubt


----------



## Cubie (31. Juli 2019)

aixro schrieb:


> Tja, ich habe gar keine Befestigungsmöglichkeit, Rahmen ist Modell 2017, da gabs das offenbar noch nicht....habs jetzt ohne zusammengeschraubt


Rahmen 2017 ???
Das Stereo so wie es heute gibt wird erst seit 2018 verkauft.
Du hast das Vorgängermodell und bist hier komplett falsch....


----------



## funk_tion (20. August 2019)

Ich habe bei Rabe für knapp 3000€ zugeschlagen und mir das 2019er Modell in 18“ bestellt. Die Änderungen beim neuen 2020er Modell sind eigentlich nur die Farbe, sehe ich das richtig?!


----------



## Holzmtb (20. August 2019)

Wenn ich das auf die Schnelle richtig sehe, sind zwischen dem 2019er und 2020er Modell außer bei der Lackierung nur Unterschiede im Antrieb.
Trigger NX statt GX, Kette SX statt GX.


----------



## funk_tion (22. August 2019)

Beim neuesten Test kommt das Bike, insbesondere der "steife" Hinterbau und die niedrige Front, nicht so gut weg:








						Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM im Test: Trailfeger mit Ecken und Kanten
					

Das Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM ist das Top-Trailbike der Bayern. Das kostengünstige Carbon-Bike rollt auf 27,5" Rädern und soll in jedem Gelände daheim sein!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Was sagen die Langzeit-Nutzer zu den Kritikpunkten? Ist der steife Hinterbau nur eine Frage der Dämpfereinstellung? Ist die niedrige Front wirklich so nachteilig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzmtb (22. August 2019)

funk_tion schrieb:


> Beim neuesten Test kommt das Bike, insbesondere der "steife" Hinterbau und die niedrige Front, nicht so gut weg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sie testen hier noch das 19er Modell (auch wenn sich zum 20er wohl nicht viel ändert).

Schau dir mal die Tests in der Bike und/ oder Mountainbike aus dem letzten Jahr an. Da kannst du evtl. vergleichen und dir deine eigene Meinung bilden.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (22. August 2019)

Ich glaub ich bestell mir ein Stereo 140 HPC TM 27.5
Bei Rabe für geschmeidige 2969€ zu haben. Unschlagbares P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## monjede (23. August 2019)

funk_tion schrieb:


> Beim neuesten Test kommt das Bike, insbesondere der "steife" Hinterbau und die niedrige Front, nicht so gut weg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe zwar das 2018 Model aber bin total zufrieden. Ich nutze das Rad aber auch nicht auf so extremen Gelände wie die Tester es wahrscheinlich tun. Da ich noch ein 29er Cube Reaction Hardtail habe, ist für mich die front vom Stereo 140 eher hoch und schon eher Touren tauglich. Und dank versenkbarer Sattelstütze bekommt man den Hinter schnell und einfach weit nach hinten. Es wurde ja im Test bemängelt das man das tun muss bei Steilen Gelände.


----------



## glitzi7 (24. August 2019)

Holzmtb schrieb:


> Wenn ich das auf die Schnelle richtig sehe, sind zwischen dem 2019er und 2020er Modell außer bei der Lackierung nur Unterschiede im Antrieb.
> Trigger NX statt GX, Kette SX statt GX.



Hat einer eine Idee warum bei fast gleicher Ausstattung das 2020er Rad 500gr leichter ist?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (25. August 2019)

.​


----------



## Zutroy117 (29. August 2019)

Harry_B schrieb:


> Bei Rabe für geschmeidige 2969€ zu haben. Unschlagbares P/L Verhältnis.



Diesbezüglich bin ich gerade echt am überlegen. Suche ein Fully als Nachfolger für mein Cube Acid 2013. Schwanke zwischen einem Canyon Neuron CF 8.0 (2,6k im Angebot) oder halt das Stereo 140 TM. Durch das Rabe Angebot ist die Preisdifferenz nicht mehr so groß. Optisch gefällt mir das Canyon jedoch besser. Von den Ausstattung dürfte das Cube besser sein, oder (FOX 34 Rhythm vs. Fox 36 Float Factory)?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (30. August 2019)

.​


----------



## glitzi7 (30. August 2019)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Die Ausstattung ist erheblich besser: Federgabel, Dämpfer, Laufräder, Vorbau, Carbon-Lenker, Sattelstütze. Abgesehen vom Blingbling wäre da das CF9.0 in etwa vergleichbar, aber eben 2-fach, falls das stört.
> 
> Beim Neuron würde ich auch eher das CF9.0 anstatt des CF8.0 nehmen. Für 200 Euro mehr bekommt man leichtere Laufräder und eine Fox Performance, damit hat das CF9.0 das bessere Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.



Auch die Verlegung der Züge ist beim Cube optisch viel schöner geregelt und die 27,7 Räder sind gerade für kleinere Fahrer etwas wendiger. 
Das Neuron hat dafür einen Hinterbau aus Carbon.


----------



## Tenny (3. September 2019)

Moin zusammen, 
ich brauche einen rat bezüglich der Rahmengröße. Da es das 2020er ja noch nicht gibt, können mot die fahrer das 2019 Rades mit helfen. Ich bin 180 mit 86er Schrittlänge. Fahre gelegentlich Enduro Rennen, Trails und gelegentliche Touren. Rein rechnerisch liege ich so ziemlich zwischen dem 18" und 20" Rad. 
Bin für jeden Tip und Erfahrungen dankbar. Und ja natürlich wird noch eine Probefahrt vorm kauf gemacht. Nur muss der Händler auch ertmal eins bestellen und bekommen. 
Danke und Grüße 
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernstschmidt (3. September 2019)

Ich bin 176cm groß mit ner Schrittlänge von 85cm und fahr das Bike in 20zoll.
Passt mir perfekt. Hatte es vorher in 18zoll und fühlte mich nicht so wohl.


----------



## Zutroy117 (5. September 2019)

ernstschmidt schrieb:


> Ich bin 176cm groß mit ner Schrittlänge von 85cm und fahr das Bike in 20zoll.
> Passt mir perfekt. Hatte es vorher in 18zoll und fühlte mich nicht so wohl.



Puhh, habe exakt die gleichen Maße und bin jetzt mehr als verwirrt. Alle Rechner empfehlen mir immer 18". Versuche jetzt im Laden mal 18 und 20" zu vergleichen, sofern überhaupt noch vorrätig.


----------



## rider1970 (5. September 2019)

Probefahrten sind immer am besten   
Fahre selbst mit 174/80 ein 18" , passt mir prima 
Kommt halt auch immer auf die eigenen Vorlieben an


----------



## Zutroy117 (5. September 2019)

Unterscheiden sich die Stereo 140 Varianten (SL, Race, TM) eigentlich nur in der Ausstattung oder auch in den Geometrien?

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom SL zum TM?


----------



## funk_tion (5. September 2019)

Ich fahre mit 1,76m und 80cm Schrittlänge auch das 18er und es passt perfekt.


----------



## rider1970 (5. September 2019)

Zutroy117 schrieb:


> Unterscheiden sich die Stereo 140 Varianten (SL, Race, TM) eigentlich nur in der Ausstattung oder auch in den Geometrien?
> 
> Lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom SL zum TM?



Nur in der Ausstattung, Geo ist gleich 
Ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt musst du letztlich selbst entscheiden, aus meiner Sicht definitiv (FOX Factory, 1fach...)   
Gibt wohl jetzt auch gerade gute Angebote im sale..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tenny (5. September 2019)

Ich wed dann mal af das 2020er warten. Hab keinen Bock auf Online kauf. Mal sehen wie lang es dauert!


----------



## Kargan (8. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe das 2019er Stereo 140 HPC TM (bei Rabe Bike) gekauft und habe das Gefühl, dass der Lenker für mich ein Stück höher müsste fürs angenehme Trailfahren. 
Bin noch recht unerfahren was das Schrauben angeht, aber sehe ich das richtig, dass ich am Steuersatz keine Spacer mehr einsetzen kann weil dort schon ab Werk bis ans Limit Spacer verbaut sind? Also bliebe nur ein Lenker mit höherem Rise (der Race Face hat schon 2 cm Rise, müsste also einen mit 3 oder 4 cm kaufen) oder ein anderer Vorbau mit Winkel? Oder kann man noch einen Spacer einbauen obwohl man dann etwas über dem Steuerrohr liegt mit dem Vorbau?


----------



## Zutroy117 (8. September 2019)

Konnte das Stereo 140 TM nun im Laden mal kurz Testfahren (leider nur 22"). Schon ein beeindruckendes Bike - kein Vergleich mehr zu meinem aktuellen 2013er Cube Acid Hardtail (18"). 

Bzgl. der passenden Rahmengröße konnte ich im Laden noch ein 140 Stereo 140 HPC SL testen (20"). Mit abgesenkter Sattelstütze konnte ich meine Füße sauber auf dem Boden abstellen (Bein voll durchgestreckt). Nun habe ich meine Schrittlänge nochmal ausgemessen und bin irgendwie noch nicht weiter.

Schrittlänge: 81cm
Größe: 178cm

18" oder 20" - was meint ihr?


----------



## aixro (9. September 2019)

Deine Grösse ist quasi wie meine, mit 20" fühlt es sich prima an, 18" ist doch leider etwas kurz....


----------



## Zutroy117 (9. September 2019)

aixro schrieb:


> Deine Grösse ist quasi wie meine, mit 20" fühlt es sich prima an, 18" ist doch leider etwas kurz....



Passt das denn, wenn man bei der Sattelstütze im eingefahren Zustand mit den Beinen auf den Boden kommt (Bein gestreckt, Ferse auch auf dem Boden). Dachte hier, das man mit 18“ im Gelände mehr Freiraum hat.


----------



## Holzmtb (9. September 2019)

Stell dich über das Oberrohr und schau, wie viel Platz du da hast. Der Platz vom eingefahrenen Sattel ist m.E. hier nicht ganz so entscheidend.


----------



## Zutroy117 (9. September 2019)

Holzmtb schrieb:


> Stell dich über das Oberrohr und schau, wie viel Platz du da hast. Der Platz vom eingefahrenen Sattel ist m.E. hier nicht ganz so entscheidend.



Woran sollte man sich hier orientieren? Sollte man sich gerade noch übers Oberrohr stellen können? Ich konnte im Laden leider nur 20“ testen. Wirkte jetzt erstmal nicht falsch. Nur wäre es schade, wenn ich die Sattelstütze nachher nicht voll nutzen kann. 

Ich hatte gelesen, dass die Sattelstütze (ganz eingetaucht, voll ausgefahren) genau für die Schrittlänge passen sollte. Wenn ich das ausrechne, würde das nur bei 18“ passen, 20 wäre zu groß.


----------



## funk_tion (9. September 2019)

Bei meinem 18" muss ich mit meinen 80 cm Schrittlänge die Sattelstütze auch etwas rausfahren. Demnach müsste es zu klein sein?! Ich denke nicht, dass man das als Regel hernehmen kann.


----------



## Zutroy117 (9. September 2019)

funk_tion schrieb:


> Bei meinem 18" muss ich mit meinen 80 cm Schrittlänge die Sattelstütze auch etwas rausfahren. Demnach müsste es zu klein sein?! Ich denke nicht, dass man das als Regel hernehmen kann.



Aber besser zu klein, als zu groß, oder? Bin etwas verwirrt. Leider hat kein Laden in meiner Nähe ein 18“ Stereo 140 vor Ort. Mmm


----------



## aixro (9. September 2019)

Die Frage ist eher, wie ist das Gefühl auf dem Bike beim Rollen?
Für mich war es beim 20er besser.
Die Sattelstütze ist nicht entscheidend, notfalls kann man ja auch eine Stütze mit anderem Hub nehmen, also einfach zu ändern (ist auch notfalls Kostengünstiger als ein anderer Rahmen). Aber die Frage ist, wie kommst Du mit der Länge vom Oberrohr usw. klar? Ich bin zumindest mit dem 20" besser klar gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzmtb (9. September 2019)

Sorry, so blöd es klingt. Aber wenn du dir unsicher bist, dann auf jeden Fall versuchen beide Größen auszuprobieren.
Im Zweifel ein Wochenende investieren und nach Lenzerheide oder Brixen fahren. Da geht das dann.

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch hier im Forum jemanden aus deiner Nähe, dar dich mal probieren lässt.


----------



## Zutroy117 (9. September 2019)

Holzmtb schrieb:


> Sorry, so blöd es klingt. Aber wenn du dir unsicher bist, dann auf jeden Fall versuchen beide Größen auszuprobieren.



Absolut. Werde am Wochenende mal schauen, ob die ein oder andere Möglichkeit noch in der Nähe ist.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (9. September 2019)

.​


----------



## Leuchtentrager (9. September 2019)

.​


----------



## Tenny (9. September 2019)

Zutroy117 schrieb:


> Absolut. Werde am Wochenende mal schauen, ob die ein oder andere Möglichkeit noch in der Nähe ist.


Darf ich fragen wo du her kommst, die Räder die du getestet hast hören sich verdächtig nach meinem Händler an, der genau die gleichen Modelle da hatte. Nur nicht das welches ich wollte.


----------



## Zutroy117 (10. September 2019)

Raum Dortmund


----------



## derobi (19. September 2019)

Guten Abend,

hat ggf. schon jemand Erfahrung bzgl. Austausch des Steuersatzes gesammelt? Laut Website von Cube ist das "FSA Orbit I-t" verbaut, welches laut Beschreibung auf Bike-Discount in der Cube-Edition oben IS40 sein soll; ein Maß, dass man bei z.B. Chris King oder Hope nicht findet. Handelt es sich um ein Sondermaß, was einen an FSA bzw. deren Cube-Edition bindet? Unten IS52 ist ja nicht so das Problem.

Vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen!


----------



## funk_tion (21. September 2019)

Hat schon jemand den Volumenspacer des DPX2 gewechselt? Muss man den Dämpfer dazu ausbauen? Ich habe ihn im eingebauten Zustand nicht aufgeschraubt bekommen und dann schlussendlich aufgegeben. Würde gerne testweise einen größeren Spacer einbauen, um etwas mehr Sag fahren zu können – wobei ich auch schon so sehr zufrieden mit dem Hinterbau bin


----------



## rider1970 (21. September 2019)

Ja, musst den Dämpfer ausbauen. Ist vom Rahmen her nicht genug Platz, um mit der Hand richtig anzupacken 
Achte beim Ausbau darauf, das du die Distanz Scheiben nicht verlierst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuerstfanta (25. September 2019)

Laut meinem Händler sind die 2020er TM Modelle bei Cube AUSVERKAUFT! Also der Händler um die Ecke kann momentan keine bestellen.... SL hat momentan Lieferzeit April 2020! Ich würde sagen, die Dinger gehen wie warme Semml,.... 

Ich bin übrigens 185cm mit 85cm Schrittlänge und fahre aktuell ein Cube Stereo 140 (2017er Modell) in 18''. 
Werde auch mal ein 20'' Probefahren wenn möglich. Wenn meins mal einer Fahren will, gerne melden (Standort Rhein-Main)


----------



## Holzmtb (25. September 2019)

fuerstfanta schrieb:


> Laut meinem Händler sind die 2020er TM Modelle bei Cube AUSVERKAUFT! Also der Händler um die Ecke kann momentan keine bestellen.... SL hat momentan Lieferzeit April 2020! Ich würde sagen, die Dinger gehen wie warme Semml,....
> 
> Ich bin übrigens 185cm mit 85cm Schrittlänge und fahre aktuell ein Cube Stereo 140 (2017er Modell) in 18''.
> Werde auch mal ein 20'' Probefahren wenn möglich. Wenn meins mal einer Fahren will, gerne melden (Standort Rhein-Main)



Ist bei dem PreisLeistungsverhältnis kein Wunder. Da kommt m.E. selbst Canyon nicht ran. Dafür geht da an Rabatten recht wenig. So wie ich das verstanden haben wird das Bike durch die anderen Modelle mit subventioniert.
Du kannst nur die einschlägigen Händler abklappern, wer eins vorgeordert hat und es ggf. schon im Laden hat.
Wir hatten das vorlestztes Jahr im Herbst mit dem 19er Modell. Nachdem im September keiner ein "S" vorgeordert hatte und man bei Bestellung bis Mai hätte warten müssen haben wir ein 18er Modell genommen und einen Teil der Unterschiede zwischen 18 und 19er Modell nachgerüstet.

Bike-Discount oder Rabe Bike sind immer ganz gute Adressen.


----------



## Lisimba (3. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Leute,

wie bewertet ihr denn so die Klettereigenschaften des Bikes -generell und im Vergleich zu einem Hardtail?

Kann man mit dem Bike potenziell auch 60 KM+ Touren fahren ohne dass man den Unterschied bezüglich Krafteinsatz zum Hardtail zu krass spürt?

Kurz: Ich möchte mein Carbon Hardtail ersetzen, um nettere Sachen bergab zu machen. Gleichzeitig möchte ich aber noch gut den Berg hoch kommen. Laut Tests soll das Bike sehr steif sein und gut klettern können. Kann das hier jemand bestätigen? 
Gerne möchte ich auch mit dem Bike nächstes Jahr dann einen etwas anspruchsvolleren Alpencross machen, wo das Hardtail bergab dann eher an seine Grenzen kommen würde. Bisher habe ich das Bike so eingeordnet, dass es für meine Ansprüche ganz gut hinhaut. Oder?


----------



## Deleted 283824 (3. Oktober 2019)

Lisimba schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich das Bike so eingeordnet, dass es für meine Ansprüche ganz gut hinhaut. Oder?



So wie ich es einschätze ist das dann schon für Dich sehr gut geeignet. Das Bike macht mir aufwärts genauso Spaß wie abwärts. Ich nutze die Plattformeinstellung inzwischen auch fast gar nicht mehr und habe nicht das Gefühl zu viel Energie in die Federung zu stecken.


----------



## fastclimber (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich interessiere mich für das Cube Stereo C68 TM. Das 2019er ist ja schon mit ziemlich Nachlass zu bekommen. Oder gibt es 2020 Neuerungen die man haben sollte?
Wobei das 2020er ja schon ganz gut vergriffen ist. 
War beim Stereo nicht mal was mit der Hinterachsaufnahme? Schaltauge löst sich?
Ab wann gab es denn die neuen Newmen Naben bei denen man das Spiel nimmer selbst einstellen muss? 
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Lisimba (7. Oktober 2019)

jcvr schrieb:


> So wie ich es einschätze ist das dann schon für Dich sehr gut geeignet. Das Bike macht mir aufwärts genauso Spaß wie abwärts. Ich nutze die Plattformeinstellung inzwischen auch fast gar nicht mehr und habe nicht das Gefühl zu viel Energie in die Federung zu stecken.



Danke für deine Antwort. 
Habe mich für ein neues Cube Stereo 120 HPC SLT 2020 entschieden, das großartige Klettereigenschaften besitzt. Wirklich besser als mein Carbon Hardtail Radon Jealous 7. Ich bin sehr begeistert, auch wenn das Hardtail auf der Ebene mehr Zug drauf. Aber das spielt nicht so die Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zutroy117 (11. Oktober 2019)

So bevor alle weg sind, habe ich jetzt bei Rabe Bike zugeschlagen. Bei 2799 € (20% unter UVP) kann bei der Ausstattung wohl nichts sagen.  Wird ein großer Sprung nach vorne im Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen 2013er Cube Acid. Sofern 18“ jetzt nicht passen sollten, geht es notfalls zurück.


----------



## monjede (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, 

Ich bin ja ein Fahrer der ersten Generation und habe es nun geschafft die abdeckung zu verlieren wo man ein Umwerfer montieren könnte. Ich weiß zwei Schrauben tun es auch aber die originale abdeckung wäre schon schön. Nun meine Frage hat die jemand irgendwo im Netz gefunden. Habe das Bike von bike discount und die sind ja bekannt dafür das sie nicht so regelmäßig antworten. Habe die schon gefragt ob die eine haben. Im anhang mal ein Bild damit jeder gleich zieht was ich meine.


----------



## fuerstfanta (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Bin diese Woche das 2019 Modell Probe gefahren. Hatte mir das Modell in M ausgeliehen, weil ich auch das 2017er Modell in M fahre und mich darauf wohlfühle. Das 2019er Modell war allerdings in M zu klein. Ich habe mir dann das Rad in L besorgt und siehe da, passt wieder. Die Geometrieänderung bewirkt also wohl auch eine Änderung bei der (gefühlten) Größe. Zumindest wann man wie ich rechnerisch zwischen M und L liegt.
Das nur als Info an alle Interessierten


----------



## Zutroy117 (19. Oktober 2019)

fuerstfanta schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Bin diese Woche das 2019 Modell Probe gefahren. Hatte mir das Modell in M ausgeliehen, weil ich auch das 2017er Modell in M fahre und mich darauf wohlfühle. Das 2019er Modell war allerdings in M zu klein. Ich habe mir dann das Rad in L besorgt und siehe da, passt wieder. Die Geometrieänderung bewirkt also wohl auch eine Änderung bei der (gefühlten) Größe. Zumindest wann man wie ich rechnerisch zwischen M und L liegt.
> Das nur als Info an alle Interessierten



Mmm, werde nächste Woche wohl sehen, ob das bestellte 18“ passen wird. Wie sind denn deine Angaben bzgl. Körpergröße und Beinlänge?

Gibt es visuelle Merkmale, an denen man direkt erkennt, dass der Rahmen zu klein ist?


----------



## fuerstfanta (20. Oktober 2019)

Hi. Also ich bin ein Sitzriese, kurze Beine, langer Oberkörper (185cm gesamt, 84cm Schrittlänge). Auf dem 2017er Modell konnte ich gut fahren. Bei dem neuen bin ich beim Lenken mit den Knien an den Lenker gestoßen. Von außen sah es wohl lustig aus, jeder der mich gesehen hat meinte sofort, daß das Rad mir zu klein ist! Hab’s auch nicht so richtig verstanden, aber L war dann gut!

Hatte tatsächlich das 18“ von Rabe auch gesehen, bevor es weg war


----------



## Zutroy117 (20. Oktober 2019)

fuerstfanta schrieb:


> Hi. Also ich bin ein Sitzriese, kurze Beine, langer Oberkörper (185cm gesamt, 84cm Schrittlänge). Auf dem 2017er Modell konnte ich gut fahren. Bei dem neuen bin ich beim Lenken mit den Knien an den Lenker gestoßen. Von außen sah es wohl lustig aus, jeder der mich gesehen hat meinte sofort, daß das Rad mir zu klein ist! Hab’s auch nicht so richtig verstanden, aber L war dann gut!
> 
> Hatte tatsächlich das 18“ von Rabe auch gesehen, bevor es weg war



Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Dann könnte bei mir (178cm | 81cm) 18" wiederum ganz gut passen. Werde es nächste Woche sehen.


----------



## funk_tion (20. Oktober 2019)

Zutroy117 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Dann könnte bei mir (178cm | 81cm) 18" wiederum ganz gut passen. Werde es nächste Woche sehen.



Das sind fast genau meine Maße, ich bin mit der Größe beim Fahren bergauf sowie bergab ganz zufrieden.


----------



## funk_tion (20. Oktober 2019)

Woran kann es liegen, wenn die vordere Bremse "pulsierend" schleift, also den Bremshebel beim Bremsen zurück drückt? Unregelmäßige Scheibenstärke oder eher ein Schlag? Optisch kann ich nichts dergleichen erkennen.
Gut eingebremst müsste die Scheibe nach nunmehr über 300 km und etlichen Abfahrten eigentlich sein.
(Das bezieht sich natürlich auf die am Stereo 140 TM verbaute Sram Code R)


----------



## Deleted 283824 (24. Oktober 2019)

funk_tion schrieb:


> Woran kann es liegen, wenn die vordere Bremse "pulsierend" schleift



Könnte etwas schmieriges auf einem Teil der Bremsscheibe sein. Hatte ein ähnliches Verhalten und die Bremsschreiben komplett getauscht weil ich mit der Bremse nicht zufrieden war. Hat auch erst ganz gut sich angelassen, ist inzwischen aber wieder sehr schwammig. Die Code R überzeugt mich nicht wirklich


----------



## Zutroy117 (29. Oktober 2019)

So, ich konnte mein 18" Stereo nun testen. Passt von den Dimensionen für mich. Bedingt durch den kurzen Vorbau sitze ich etwas aufrechter als auf meinen Acid Hardtail, aber das kann man ja noch anpassen, falls es auf Dauer nicht gefallen sollte. Bleibe daher bei 18".

Ansonsten ist das Bike echt ein Traum. Die Schaltung ist echt genial, auch wenn mir ein wenig die Luft nach oben fehlt in Bezug auf Geschwindigkeit (da hatte ich früher mit 3x10 etwas mehr Bandbreite). Bremse läuft auch tadellos (kann man es einstellen, dass die Bremse schon früher greift?). Großes Lob außerdem an Rabe Bike. Hatte anfangs meine Bedenken bzgl. Online Rad Versand, aber es lieg alles problemlos und der Service war 1A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funk_tion (2. November 2019)

jcvr schrieb:


> Könnte etwas schmieriges auf einem Teil der Bremsscheibe sein. Hatte ein ähnliches Verhalten und die Bremsschreiben komplett getauscht weil ich mit der Bremse nicht zufrieden war. Hat auch erst ganz gut sich angelassen, ist inzwischen aber wieder sehr schwammig. Die Code R überzeugt mich nicht wirklich


Ich hab leider nichts schmieriges erkennen können und das müsste sich ja auch mit der Zeit verteilt oder abgeschliffen haben?!
Ich schätze inzwischen, dass die Scheibe eine "dickere" Stelle hat, was sich wahrscheinlich nur mit einer neuen Scheibe beheben lässt. Ansonsten bin ich mit den Code R aber ganz zufrieden.


----------



## clowz (18. November 2019)

wie zufrieden seid ihr mit euren bikes im ruppigeren gelände ?
brauch eigentlich kein 100% Race enduro aber schon eher ne gutmütige büchse um mein fahrfehler auszubessern, und tendier eher zum stereo 150 ... nur ist geiz geil und ich könnte n 140er in der richtigen größe zu einen guten preis bekommen ....


----------



## fuerstfanta (18. November 2019)

Hi! Also ich bin beide schon gefahren. Das Überroll-Verhalten vom 150er ist natürlich besser. Allerdings fand ich es bergauf recht zäh. Das 140er ist wendiger und verspielter und bergauf meiner Ansicht nach besser.


----------



## funk_tion (18. November 2019)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Man kann damit dank der Gabel und dem DPX2 richtig Gas geben und auch die Bremsen sind sehr standfest. Es kommt natürlich darauf an, was man unter ruppig versteht. Trails mit Wurzelteppichen, Sprüngen und ab und zu Steinpassagen sind damit super machbar, sobald man aber größere Steinbrocken über längere Strecken hat, muss man das Tempo rausnehmen, weil man zu sehr durchgeschüttelt wird. Hier hilft dann nur mehr Federweg und ggf. die 29" Laufräder. Auf youtube gibt es ein paar Videos, auf denen man gut sieht, wozu das Bike fähig ist und die Lust darauf machen:


----------



## clowz (18. November 2019)

naja ich will damit halt zumindest die ews stages runterfahren können, noch nicht jetzt da es mir noch an technik mangelt, aber ich arbeit mich da halt quasi ran (hab in meiner direkten umgebung die petzen bzw jamnica/mezica da gehts dann stück für stück) und mir gehts auch nicht um geschwindikeit sondern darum einigermassen angenehm runter zu kommen. denke das 150er triffts dann eher. dank euch für die auskunft.


----------



## funk_tion (19. November 2019)

Welchen Reifendruck fahrt ihr so beim 2019er Modell mit MM/HD Kombi und Tubeless, wenn ihr auf Trails und Schotter unterwegs seid? Ich bin mit Schläuchen noch 1,5 bar vorne und hinten gefahren, das war in Ordnung aber gemäß Vorgabe Schwalbe (mind. 1,6 bar) schon recht niedrig. Tubeless fahre ich vorn 1,3 und hinten 1,4 bar aber denke, dass da noch weniger gehen müsste?!


----------



## Rockside (11. Dezember 2019)

Hat schon jemand beim 140 HPC leichte 27,5 x 2,6er Reifen gefahren? Passen die noch in den Hinterbau rein?


----------



## rider1970 (12. Dezember 2019)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand beim 140 HPC leichte 27,5 x 2,6er Reifen gefahren? Passen die noch in den Hinterbau rein?



Servus, 
Hatte in meinem 2,6er contis verbaut, vorne Baron hinten Mk. Hat noch einigermaßen vernünftig gepasst, limitierend ist die Kettenstrebe zur Kurbel hin. Bin aber auch eher Schönwetterfahrer, von daher war es schon okay mit der Reifenfreiheit


----------



## Rockside (12. Dezember 2019)

OK danke. Dann werde ich es mal probieren. 
Es kommt am Ende wahrscheinlich darauf an, wie groß die Reifen in der Praxis ausfallen, neben der Nominal-Größe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordover (20. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
fahre morgen das 2019 140 TM in 16" probe, habe Schrittlänge 72cm und bin 168cm groß. ist um mehrere hunderter günstiger als das 2020


----------



## Deleted 283824 (20. Dezember 2019)

lordover schrieb:


> fahre morgen das 2019 140 TM in 16" probe



Viel Spaß, wird sicher gut sein! Falls möglich würde ich beim Händler anfragen ob er eine Möglichkeit hat die Code R z.B. durch eine Shimano SLX oder XT zu tauschen. Damit wirst Du sicher glücklicher sein. Ich habe es mit allen möglichen Maßnahmen kein stabiles Bremsverhalten der Code R bekommen....


----------



## MtB55 (20. Dezember 2019)

Andere Scheiben/Beläge und die Code R wird zu einer Wunderwaffe z. B. die Dächle mit Trickstuff Power-Belägen.


----------



## Deleted 283824 (20. Dezember 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Trickstuff Power-Belägen


Ja. Leider bei mir nur von kurzer Dauer. Das Problem ist, dass ich mich an den langen Hebelweg nicht gewöhnen kann. Kolben mobilisieren und entlüften hat immer nur kurzzeitig geholfen. Ich habe bei meinem Händler die aktuelle XT bestellt. Damit wird das dann endgültig gelöst sein - auch ohne sonstige Aktivitäten.

Wenn man das Bike neu kauft kann man evtl. so etwas schon direkt mit berücksichtigen lassen und Geld / Nerven sparen.


----------



## MtB55 (20. Dezember 2019)

Na denn drück ich die Daumen, das du mit der XT besser fährst.


----------



## funk_tion (20. Dezember 2019)

Das 2019er ist wirklich ein Schnäppchen und fast identisch zum 2020er. Das mit der Bremse kann ich nicht bestätigen. Finde die Code R klasse! Ich würde jedoch gerne zur RSC upgraden was ich aus Vernunftgründen jedoch lasse  . Ich finde auch die Sram Matchmaker Kombi wichtig für ein cleanes Cockpit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283824 (20. Dezember 2019)

funk_tion schrieb:


> Ich finde auch die Sram Matchmaker Kombi wichtig für ein cleanes Cockpit.



Das ist schon richtig und wichtig. Das Auge fährt mit. Aber es gibt für Matchmaker und Ispec Adapterstücke von verschiedenen Herstellern. Damit hat man dann weiter sein cleanes Cockpit und trotzdem (in diesem Fall) die klassische knackige Shimano Bremse.


----------



## lordover (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin 16" und 18" gefahren und habe mich für das 18" entschieden. Für Alpencross angenehmere Stizhaltung etwas gestreckter. Rahmenhöhe habe ich bei beiden das Oberrohr in gleichem Maße unterm Schritt gespürt, kein Unterschied gemerkt. Ich habe auch eher 74er Schritthöhe. Die Rahmen sind schon sehr kompakt gebaut, 18er kann ich auch locker fahren
Hole es Montag ab.


----------



## Remux (16. Februar 2020)

Ich hätte da eine Frage zum Stereo 140 Race aus 2018. Ich bin gerade dabei die 2x11 XT Schaltung auf eine 1x12 Eagle umzubauen.
Verwendet wird ein NX Eagle Schaltwerk und die Race Face Aeffect Kurbel soll bleiben.
Benötige ich für das NX Schaltwerk ein anderes Schaltauge?  Bei der Kurbel würde ich einfach gegen das Kettenblatt hier tauschen: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...10-11-12-fach-kettenblatt-688417?varid=688421

Passt das so oder müssen da noch Spacer dazwischen damit die Kettenlinie passt? Das 140 Race gab es ja auch als (US?) 1-fach Variante.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. Februar 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Passt das so oder müssen da noch Spacer dazwischen damit die Kettenlinie passt?


Wo willst du die Spacer einbauen?


----------



## Remux (17. Februar 2020)

Hm hast recht. Naja mal sehen ob es passt.

Andere Frage: Ich hab ja jetzt nach dem Entfall des Umwerfers zwei Offene Löcher im Rahmen. Gibt es dafür von Cube Rahmenstopfen? Ebenso für die Öffnung für den Schaltzug.


----------



## Haupix (17. Februar 2020)

Ja, dieses hier:








						Schaltauge 2090 AXH (kurz)
					

Features - Schaltauge 2090 AXH       Für Sram und Shimano 12-fach (Micro-Spline) Schaltwerk     Hergestellt aus geschmiedetem Aluminium     Kompatibilität        Modelljahr 2016               Slide 140 27,5 C         Slide...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Deleted 283824 (18. Februar 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Ich hab ja jetzt nach dem Entfall des Umwerfers zwei Offene Löcher im Rahmen. Gibt es dafür von Cube Rahmenstopfen? Ebenso für die Öffnung für den Schaltzug.



Da gibt es Gummi-Stopfen, ja. Aber ob man die im Zubehör bekommt? Der Händler kann sicher weiterhelfen! Bei den Bremskabeln vorne sind ja auch Platstikstopfen die das Loch um die Kabel herum abdichten, das sind aber andere Teile. Nur für den Ausgang vom Bremskabel hinten gibt es keinen zusätzlichen Plastiknippel der den Ausgang zusätzlich zum Kabel noch "abdichtet", da ist immer etwas Luft...


----------



## MareikeM (23. Februar 2020)

Hallo

welches Tubeless Set sollte ich für mein Rad kaufen? und welche Felgenbreite hat es den? (irgendwie schaff ich es nicht selber das herrauszufinden)
Das Rad hat 20 Zoll

Danke schonmal im vorraus und liebe Grüße Mareike


----------



## pippimann (23. Februar 2020)

MareikeM schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> welches Tubeless Set sollte ich für mein Rad kaufen? und welche Felgenbreite hat es den? (irgendwie schaff ich es nicht selber das herrauszufinden)
> Das Rad hat 20 Zoll
> ...



da steht alles
nur nicht der verbaute lrs


----------



## funk_tion (23. Februar 2020)

Das verbaute Felgenband im 2019er Modell ist glaube ich schon tubelessfähig. Es klebt auch extrem gut und lässt sich nur schwer entfernen. Leider habe ich von der Tubelessfähigkeit erst im Nachhinein gelesen und es mit einem Schwalbe-Band ersetzt. Ich würde dazu raten das vorhandene Band drinzulassen und es erst einmal damit zu versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuerstfanta (23. Februar 2020)

Hallo Mareike,

die Laufräder sind heute meist schon für Tubeless Montage vorbereitet. Falls nicht brauchst Du ein Felgenband in der passenden Breite. Ich verwende immer die Milch von Tune und bin damit zufrieden. Ventile habe ich von Mavic. Das funktioniert alles ziemlich gut. Hilft das weiter? Grüße Christoph


----------



## Deleted 283824 (23. Februar 2020)

Ich hatte für die Newmen A30 Laufräder das Schwalbe Tubeless Band 32mm genommen - hat super gepasst. Dazu die Schwalbe Tubeless-Ventile und DocBlue oder Stans Racing Milch und alles ist dicht


----------



## MareikeM (23. Februar 2020)

also wenn es schon Tubeless ready ist dann muss ich nur noch das Ventil und die Milch kaufen richtig?


----------



## fuerstfanta (23. Februar 2020)

Genau.


----------



## Deleted 283824 (11. April 2020)

Ich habe das Problem, dass mir die Kette "durchrutscht", wenn ich bergauf im Wiegetritt im höchsten Gang fahre. Habe den Abstand der Schaltröllchen optimiert und auch die etwas zu lange Kette gekürzt. Leider ohne Erfolg. Ist das ein erwartetes Verhalten, weil das Ritzel ja so klein ist und die Kräfte dann einfach zu viel werden, oder kann ich noch etwas anderes optimieren, damit das nicht mehr passiert?


----------



## Krabbelchen (11. April 2020)

Verschleiß?


----------



## Deleted 283824 (11. April 2020)

Krabbelchen schrieb:


> Verschleiß?



Ja, dachte ich auch, aber das Bike hat ~1750km drauf und ich habe das Thema schon länger. Das Blatt sieht so schlecht jetzt auch nicht aus. Kette ist noch völlig OK von der Längung her, habe ich auch getestet. Aber im Prinzip bleibt dann fast nur noch das übrig, oder?


----------



## cola4 (12. April 2020)

Habe nun auf 220cm vorne und hinten aufgerüstet


----------



## saint20 (12. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin nun kurz davor mir ein Cube Stereo 140 HPC *SL *27.5 zu bestellen.








						Cube Stereo 140 HPC SL 27.5, carbon´n´grey | BIKER-BOARDER.DE
					

Cube Stereo 140 HPC SL 27.5 carbon´n´grey bestellen. Größen: 16 Zoll | 18 Zoll | 20 Zoll | 22 Zoll, SKU: 2566655S




					www.biker-boarder.de
				




Gibt es für 2.599€ im Angebot und hat wie ich finde ein super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis.
Ich habe kein spezielles SL Forum gefunden aber denke ihr werdet mir weiterhelfen können.

Meine Frage ist letztendlich ob 18 oder 20 Zoll für mich optimaler wäre.
Probefahren ist zur Zeit wegen Corona sehr schwierig für mich und ich würde das Bike dann einfach online bestellen und probieren.

Könnte ihr mir bitte anhanf meiner Daten und eurer Erfahrung eine Empfehlung aussprechen?
Größe: 181cm
Schritthöhe 88cm
Gewicht 80kg

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jocho (12. April 2020)

Servus, ich hab zwar das Stereo 140 TM 27,5 2019 mit Rahmen von 2020, die Geometrie ist aber identisch. Für mich passt das 18" gut, ich bin zufrieden. Bei Kauf stand keine andere Göße zur Verfügung, kann also keinen Vergleich anbieten. Wenn es dir hilft also meine Daten:



saint20 schrieb:


> Größe: 174cm
> Schritthöhe 83cm
> Gewicht 77kg


----------



## ernstschmidt (12. April 2020)

Also ich habe zuerst das 18zoll gehabt. Danach das 20zoll. Fühle mich auf dem 20zoll definitiv wohler. Muss aber jeder fuer sich selber entscheiden.
Meine Körper Größe ist 176cm bei einer Schritt Länge von 85cm.


----------



## saint20 (12. April 2020)

Danke euch beiden für das Feedback!
Gibt es noch mehr Meinungen?
Wie findet ihr denn generell den Preis?


----------



## Marathoni873 (12. April 2020)

Hier geht es um die SL-Ausstattung, wenn auch (noch) auf die 18er und 19er Modelle.

Bin selbst 1,85, SL 88cm, 80kg und bin mit 20"/L sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Rockside (12. April 2020)

Das SL ist für den Preis gut. Normal kostet das so 3000,-€

Einziger Nachteil, den aber heute die meisten Bikes haben: das Bike ist mit 14 Kg nicht leicht. Daher kommt es darauf an, was du damit fahren möchtest. Das Stereo SL ist vorallem für AllMountain (hoch und knackig runter) geeignet und daher für DH recht stabil/schwer gebaut.

Wenn du aber gar keine richtigen DH fahren willst, dann wäre das Bike zuviel des guten. Dann würde vielleicht eines mit 120 mm Federweg auch ausreichen, und wäre dann vielleicht 1 Kg leichter.


----------



## rider1970 (12. April 2020)

saint20 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin nun kurz davor mir ein Cube Stereo 140 HPC *SL *27.5 zu bestellen.
> 
> ...



Auf jeden Fall L würde ich sagen. Bin selbst das 140 tm gefahren in M mit 174/80.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saint20 (12. April 2020)

L wäre dann 20 Zoll?
Mir gehts hauptsächlich um All Mountain und nicht um DH.
Ich denke mir aber dann hätte ich Reserven falls ich doch mal tagestouren in anderen Gegenden bzgl DH mache.
Ist der Kilo denn „fühlbar“?


----------



## Rockside (12. April 2020)

Jedes Kilo ist fühlbar. Das macht sich bemerkbar durch ein agileres Handling.
Aber gut, wenn du wirklich ordentlich Kraft und Ausdauer hast, dann ist's auch relativ egal. AllMountain schliesst auch knackiges DH mit ein. Dafür hat das Bike einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel, um Überschläge zu vermeiden.

Das SL fährt sich eigentlich sehr gut, hat auch ne moderne Geometrie. Hinten hat der Dämpfer auch eine Umschaltung zur Straffung der Dämpfung, was hilft, etwas leichter den Berg hochzukommen.

L wäre 20 Zoll.


----------



## All_mtn (12. April 2020)

saint20 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin nun kurz davor mir ein Cube Stereo 140 HPC *SL *27.5 zu bestellen.
> 
> ...


Das ist definitiv ein super Angebot und für den All Mountain  Einsatz absolut geeignet.
Das Bike ist sogar im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes der selben Kategorie und ähnlichem Preis eher leicht.
Sicherlich ein top Allrounder für Trailtouren, Alpencross usw.

Ich würde bei deinen Daten einen L Rahmen bzw. 20 Zoll nehmen und schnell zuschlagen


----------



## Andre2316 (13. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand schon eine 12-fach Shimano Schaltung an seinem 2018er Modell angebracht und kann mir verraten welches Schaltauge er verbaut hat?

Und kann mir jemand von Euch verraten ob es sich um ein BB-30 oder BB-92 Lager handelt?

Vorab vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Gruß André


----------



## CubeTM (15. April 2020)

jocho schrieb:


> Servus, ich hab zwar das Stereo 140 TM 27,5 2019 mit Rahmen von 2020, die Geometrie ist aber identisch. Für mich passt das 18" gut, ich bin zufrieden. Bei Kauf stand keine andere Göße zur Verfügung, kann also keinen Vergleich anbieten. Wenn es dir hilft also meine Daten:


Hallo Jochen,
Wie bekommt man denn ein 2019er Modell mit 2020er Rahmen? 
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## jocho (16. April 2020)

CubeTM schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man denn ein 2019er Modell mit 2020er Rahmen?


Ein 2019er kaufen, fahren und feststellen, dass sich der Schaltzug unterm Tretlager nach 3 Monaten bereits mehrere Millimeter ins Carbon eingearbeitet hat... Gab's schon mal hier als Problem, andere Modelle haben einen Schutz am Tretlager, warum er hier weggespart wurde, ist mir nicht klar. Zumal die Leitungsführung eh schon nicht wirklich clever gemacht ist...


----------



## CubeTM (16. April 2020)

jocho schrieb:


> Ein 2019er kaufen, fahren und feststellen, dass sich der Schaltzug unterm Tretlager nach 3 Monaten bereits mehrere Millimeter ins Carbon eingearbeitet hat... Gab's schon mal hier als Problem, andere Modelle haben einen Schutz am Tretlager, warum er hier weggespart wurde, ist mir nicht klar. Zumal die Leitungsführung eh schon nicht wirklich clever gemacht ist...


Also ein Garantietausch des Rahmens. Lief das über deinen Händler oder direkt über Cube?


----------



## jocho (16. April 2020)

CubeTM schrieb:


> Also ein Garantietausch des Rahmens. Lief das über deinen Händler oder direkt über Cube?


Über den Händler, Cube hält sich hier in jeder Hinsicht maximal raus, auch bei Anfragen, die den Hersteller betreffen wie zB Serviceunterlagen bzw Bedienungsanleitungen für Komponenten von Cube selbst. Frag mich, wozu die überhaupt einen Kontakt angeben.... Mit etwas Nachdruck hat es der Händler dann auch eingesehen...
Das wär auch ein Grund für mich, kein Cube mehr zu kaufen. Sowohl Händler als auch die müden Antworten vom Hersteller überzeugen mich nicht so, wobei der Rahmentausch dann zumindest von Cube aus scheinbar problemlos ablief. Der Rahmen war ziemlich schnell da.


----------



## Akerman (20. April 2020)

jcvr schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem, dass mir die Kette "durchrutscht", wenn ich bergauf im Wiegetritt im höchsten Gang fahre. Habe den Abstand der Schaltröllchen optimiert und auch die etwas zu lange Kette gekürzt. Leider ohne Erfolg. Ist das ein erwartetes Verhalten, weil das Ritzel ja so klein ist und die Kräfte dann einfach zu viel werden, oder kann ich noch etwas anderes optimieren, damit das nicht mehr passiert?


Probier mal folgendes: In den höchsten Gang, Hinterbremse ziehen, treten. Wenn der Hinterreifen der linken Kettenstrebe merklich näher kommt, sind die Hinterbaulager platt. Hatte das bei mir, hat ebenfalls Durchrutschen der Kette durch die unter Last schrägstehende Hinterachse verursacht. Neue Lager und gut is.


----------



## Kickaxe (23. April 2020)

jocho schrieb:


> Das wär auch ein Grund für mich, kein Cube mehr zu kaufen. Sowohl Händler als auch die müden Antworten vom Hersteller überzeugen mich nicht so, wobei der Rahmentausch dann zumindest von Cube aus scheinbar problemlos ablief. Der Rahmen war ziemlich schnell da.



Leider scheinen wenige Hersteller ihre Kunden in diesem Sinne zufriedenzustellen. Cube durch seine Sturheit, Canyon durch teilweise sehr lange Dauer für Rahmenersatz bei Produktionsfehlern (siehe hier), und so weiter.

Ich fahre nun seit gut vier Jahren mein Giant Trance, und suche nach etwas neuem, auch mit 140-150mm Federweg. Ich würde gerne mal etwas anderes als ein Giant probieren, da sie mir etwas zu konservativ in der Geometrie sind. Allerdings scheinen viele anderen Hersteller (die nicht Boutique-Marken sind) recht große Probleme mit Rahmenqualität/Rahmentausch zu haben. Ist doch irgendwie demotivierend.

Wie seid ihr sonst mit euren Stereos zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tose1175 (23. April 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Leider scheinen wenige Hersteller ihre Kunden in diesem Sinne zufriedenzustellen. Cube durch seine Sturheit, Canyon durch teilweise sehr lange Dauer für Rahmenersatz bei Produktionsfehlern (siehe hier), und so weiter.
> 
> Ich fahre nun seit gut vier Jahren mein Giant Trance, und suche nach etwas neuem, auch mit 140-150mm Federweg. Ich würde gerne mal etwas anderes als ein Giant probieren, da sie mir etwas zu konservativ in der Geometrie sind. Allerdings scheinen viele anderen Hersteller (die nicht Boutique-Marken sind) recht große Probleme mit Rahmenqualität/Rahmentausch zu haben. Ist doch irgendwie demotivierend.
> 
> Wie seid ihr sonst mit euren Stereos zufrieden?


Hallo, 

ich bin mit meinem Cube absolut zufrieden. Kein Stress alles top und das nach 2000km. Habe nur die Schaltung auf X0 und Grip umgebaut.


----------



## Tose1175 (23. April 2020)

Tose1175 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin mit meinem Cube absolut zufrieden. Kein Stress alles top und das nach 2000km. Habe nur die Schaltung auf X0 und Grip umgebaut. Ich habe noch ein S works hardtail, natürlich auch top, aber ich war letztlich nicht mehr bereit 7.000 Euro auszugeben. Finde das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei Cube passt einfach.


----------



## derobi (23. April 2020)

Wie mein Vorredner habe ich zwar auch Änderungen vorgenommen - Sattel & Griffe (das muss man aber m.M. bei fast jedem Bike, da total individuell), Schaltwerks- und Trigger-Upgrade auf XX1 (reiner Luxus) und Lenker mit mehr Rise (einzig wirklich sinnvolle Änderung) - , die sind aber nicht ursächlich dafür, dass ich mit dem Bike auch absolut zufrieden bin.

Wenn Du allerdings ein Rad mit "nicht so konservativer Geometrie" suchst, ist das Cube wohl eher nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl.


----------



## Cubie (23. April 2020)

Top ?
 fahre es seit 1 1/2 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Kickaxe (23. April 2020)

derobi schrieb:


> Wenn Du allerdings ein Rad mit "nicht so konservativer Geometrie" suchst, ist das Cube wohl eher nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl.


Danke dass du mich darauf aufmerksam machst, aber im Vergleich zu meinem und sogar dem aktuellen Trance ist der Sitzwinkel steil, der Lenkwinkel etwas flacher, und der Reach länger. Ich habe noch keine Probefahrt gemacht, aber ich denke, dass das Cube genug in die "moderne Geometrie" Richtung für mich geht.

Auch danke für die anderen, positiven Rückmeldungen


----------



## foxdeluxx1988 (23. April 2020)

Hallo, 

Ich müsste meine Fox Sattelstütze montieren inkl des Kabels, wie zum Teufel bekommt man denn den Bowdenzug durch den Rahmen aus dem Sattelrohr? Der Kabelkanal fängt ja vorne links rein und geht dann den Rahmen innen bis zur Tretkurbel, wie soll das dann von dort unten rauf?
Ich wär euch sehr dankbar für Tipps

Danke, LG


----------



## Deleted 283824 (23. April 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Wie seid ihr sonst mit euren Stereos zufrieden?



Ich bin unterm Strich auch sehr zufrieden. Es ist viel Bike fürs Geld.
Getauscht habe ich insbesondere die Bremse (XT Vierkolben) und Kleinigkeiten wie Tubeless, andere Grips, SQLabs Sattel. Der Tausch der Bremse hat sich (meiner Meinung nach) sehr gelohnt.

Nur der scheinbar schnelle Verschleiß der Kassette ist bei meinem Belastungsprofil etwas ärgerlich. Aber wohl auch unabhängig von Cube bei dieser SRAM Variante so, zumindest habe ich einige Berichte dazu gefunden.


----------



## Cubie (24. April 2020)

jcvr schrieb:


> Ich bin unterm Strich auch sehr zufrieden. Es ist viel Bike fürs Geld.
> Getauscht habe ich insbesondere die Bremse (XT Vierkolben) und Kleinigkeiten wie Tubeless, andere Grips, SQLabs Sattel. Der Tausch der Bremse hat sich (meiner Meinung nach) sehr gelohnt.
> 
> Nur der scheinbar schnelle Verschleiß der Kassette ist bei meinem Belastungsprofil etwas ärgerlich. Aber wohl auch unabhängig von Cube bei dieser SRAM Variante so, zumindest habe ich einige Berichte dazu gefunden.


Richtig, Bremse habe ich auch getauscht und bin ebenfalls auf die Shimano XT ( 4 Kolben vorne, 2 Kolben hinten)
Wie jcvr bin auch ich mit der Shimano sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Rockside (24. April 2020)

derobi schrieb:


> Wenn Du allerdings ein Rad mit "nicht so konservativer Geometrie" suchst, ist das Cube wohl eher nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl.


Ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie du darauf kommst. Denn die Geo am Stereo kann man für ein AM schon als 'derzeit modern' bezeichnen.
So nebenbei bin ich immer wieder erstaunt, daß mein Stereo trotz des relativ hohen Gewichts um 14 Kg eben doch erstaunlich gut läuft. Nämlich so, als wäre das gar nicht so schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickaxe (24. April 2020)

Die Bremsen vom TM würde ich auch tauschen. Aber ich habe noch nicht entschieden welches Modell ich nehme, vielleicht wird es auch das Race oder SL, und die haben ja beide schonmal Shimano Bremsen.


----------



## speedygonzales (28. April 2020)

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen das 2019 und 2020 Modell?


----------



## Haupix (28. April 2020)

foxdeluxx1988 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich müsste meine Fox Sattelstütze montieren inkl des Kabels, wie zum Teufel bekommt man denn den Bowdenzug durch den Rahmen aus dem Sattelrohr? Der Kabelkanal fängt ja vorne links rein und geht dann den Rahmen innen bis zur Tretkurbel, wie soll das dann von dort unten rauf?
> Ich wär euch sehr dankbar für Tipps
> ...



Ich denke, du mußt dein Tretlager ausbauen. Ich hatte das Glück, mir "nur" den Rahmen gekauft zu haben, habe mir dann alles selber reingebaut. Mit offenem Tretlager habe ich mir da leicht getan, da kann man dem Bowdenzug die Richtung geben. Ist ja nicht sonderlich flexibel. Mit eingebautem Tretlager sicher sehr schwierig.


----------



## foxdeluxx1988 (28. April 2020)

Haupix schrieb:


> Ich denke, du mußt dein Tretlager ausbauen. Ich hatte das Glück, mir "nur" den Rahmen gekauft zu haben, habe mir dann alles selber reingebaut. Mit offenem Tretlager habe ich mir da leicht getan, da kann man dem Bowdenzug die Richtung geben. Ist ja nicht sonderlich flexibel. Mit eingebautem Tretlager sicher sehr schwierig.



Danke, mittlerweile habe ich es geschafft und wie du beschreibst eben das Tretlager ausgebaut.


----------



## jocho (29. April 2020)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen das 2019 und 2020 Modell?


Kannst du auf der Cube-Seite vergleichen. Meines Wissens nichts wirklich relevantes...


----------



## Holzmtb (29. April 2020)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen das 2019 und 2020 Modell?


Hatte ich hier schon einmal geschrieben. Wirklich nicht viel anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CS140HTM (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo Leute,
Ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum. Ich hab da mal paar Fragen. Hat jemand das selbe Problem mit der oberen Rahmenführung beim Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM 2019 wie ich? Bei mir löst sich nach und nach immer der Stopfen, wo die Bremsleitung und Schaltung hineinführen. Gibt es irgendwelche Lösungen dafür?
Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.

LG
David


----------



## Akerman (1. Mai 2020)

Sekundenkleber wirkt Wunder. Aufpassen dass Du nur die äußere Hülse mit dem Rahmen verklebst.


----------



## Cubie (1. Mai 2020)

Akerman schrieb:


> Sekundenkleber wirkt Wunder. Aufpassen dass Du nur die äußere Hülse mit dem Rahmen verklebst.


Top Pro-Tipp,
 habe ich auch gemacht und die Stopfen bleiben wo sie sein sollen..


----------



## lordover (26. Mai 2020)

Mich stört der DaumenHebel des Triggers, steht zu weit nach hinten zum Fahrer und ist ja nur an einer Schelle mit dem Bremshebel befestigt. ICh habe kleine Hände, habt ihr ähnliche Probleme oder bereits anderweitig gelöst?


----------



## Natronator (26. Mai 2020)

lordover schrieb:


> Mich stört der DaumenHebel des Triggers, steht zu weit nach hinten zum Fahrer und ist ja nur an einer Schelle mit dem Bremshebel befestigt. ICh habe kleine Hände, habt ihr ähnliche Probleme oder bereits anderweitig gelöst?


Hast du gesehen das du den Trigger an der Bremsaufnahme sowohl in der Neigung als auch nach rechts bzw. nach links verschieben kannst?


----------



## lordover (27. Mai 2020)

Natronator schrieb:


> Hast du gesehen das du den Trigger an der Bremsaufnahme sowohl in der Neigung als auch nach rechts bzw. nach links verschieben kannst?


Ja, das Gehäuse der Bremse und des Triggers berühren sich fast und nach links habe ich den Trigger schon verschoben, mir wäre noch weiter nach links lieber, dann würde der Bremshebel auch weiter nach links wandern. Das probiere ich heute abend mal aus.
Danke.


----------



## Natronator (27. Mai 2020)

lordover schrieb:


> Ja, das Gehäuse der Bremse und des Triggers berühren sich fast und nach links habe ich den Trigger schon verschoben, mir wäre noch weiter nach links lieber, dann würde der Bremshebel auch weiter nach links wandern. Das probiere ich heute abend mal aus.
> Danke.


Bei dem Sram x01 Trigger kannst du die Neigung des Hebels zusätzlich auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassen. Vielleicht wäre es eine Überlegung auf X01 umzusteigen.


----------



## funk_tion (28. Mai 2020)

Am Wochenende steht bei meinem Stereo 140 TM ein Bremsenupgrade auf die Code RSC an. Es ist das erste mal, dass ich hydraulische Scheibenbremsen selbst wechsle, daher folgende Fragen, um nichts falsch zu machen:

1. Hinterradbremse/rahmenverlegte Leitung: Muss ich die alte Bremsleitung komplett leeren, bevor ich sie ausbaue, oder reicht es, die Leitung am Hebel abzuschrauben und das Öl bleibt beim herausziehen aus dem Rahmen von selbst in der Leitung, mangels Öffnung auf der anderen Seite? Gleiches gilt für die neue Bremse, welche ja bereits vormontiert und gefüllt ist. Muss diese vor Einbau entleert und neu befüllt werden?

2. Wie führt man die Bremsleitung durch den Rahmen? Sind im Rahmen Kabelkanäle vorhanden, so dass die Leitung einfach durchgeführt werden kann oder sollte die alte hydraulische Leitung als Zughilfe verwendet werden?

Würde mich über Tips freuen.


----------



## Holzmtb (28. Mai 2020)

Hallo funk_tion,
ich habe vor einiger Zeit die Code gegen eine Magura getauscht.
Zu deinen Fragen:
Zu 1.: ich habe nichts entleert. Das funktioniert so.
Zu 2.: ich habe die alte Bremsleitung mit eine Stift (kleiner Nagel) mit einer Schaltzugaußenhülle verbunden und sp durchgezogen. Die neue Bremsleitung dann umgekehrt wieder zurück.

Je nachdem wirst du evtl. noch einmal entlüften müssen. Muss aber nicht sein.

Ob es der beste Weg ist weiß ich nicht. Bei mir hat es funktioniert.


----------



## Schichie (2. Juni 2020)

Moin zusammen, hat jemand einen Tipp wo ich derzeit das Stereo aus 2019 bekommen kann? Online ist das Angebot eher mau - gerne darf es auch im Sale sein..?
Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (3. Juni 2020)

da vielleicht ein 20er:

https://www.bikeshops.de/Angebot/Cu...´n´orange-Rad-Spezial-99096-Erfurt-2113543735 

Da vielleicht 16,18,20":

https://www.freecycle.fr/en/275-er/3290-cube-stereo-140-hpc-tm-275-2019.html 

da vielleicht ein 20er. 

https://www.pedrosbikeshop.ch/cube-stereo-140-hpc-tm-27.5-19-254300-cube 

da vielleicht ein 16er






						CUBE Stereo 140 HPC TM  - bikemarket24.de
					

Kaufen sie ihr 2019-er CUBE Stereo 140 HPC TM in 27.5'' (650B), versandkostenfrei und risikolos, mit unserem 100-Tage-Rückgaberecht!




					www.bikemarket24.de


----------



## Schichie (3. Juni 2020)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> da vielleicht ein 20er:
> 
> https://www.bikeshops.de/Angebot/Cube-Stereo_140_HPC_TM_275_grey´n´orange-Rad-Spezial-99096-Erfurt-2113543735
> 
> ...



Danke, das ging ja flott! ??


----------



## obi92 (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe in der unteren Lagerung vom Dämpfer (siehe Foto) ein leichtes Spiel festgestellt.
Hatte diese Problem schon jemand? Ich hoffe da ist nur die "Lagerbuche" ausgeschlagen...

Hab das Bike 2018 gekauft....ca. 1000km und 40000hm/tm.

Danke schon mal für euer Feedback!
MfG


----------



## rider1970 (3. Juni 2020)

Nur um sicher zu gehen: angezogen mit korrektem Drehmoment?


----------



## Marathoni873 (3. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte gleiches bei meinem SL (2018), allerdings schon bei der ersten Ausfahrt. Das Drehmoment wurde leider in die Reibung zwischen beschichteter Schraube und Innengewinde der Hülse investiert (=verschwendet), anstatt Klemmkraft für die Hülse aufzubringen.

Kannst ja mal die untere Lagerung ausbauen und die Schraube alleine in die Lagerhülse einschrauben, um zu sehen, ob sie sich leichtgängig hinein schrauben lässt. Falls sie ohne Klemmkraft aufzubauen bereits im Gewinde schwergängig ist, hast du das gleiche Thema wie ich damals.

P.S.: Nachdem mir die Schraube dann auch abgerissen war (bei vorgeschriebenem Drehmoment natürlich), hatte ich die Schraube beim Händler reklamiert. Als Ersatz bekam ich eine neue, wieder beschichtete Schraube, welche -oh Wunder- auch nur sehr schwergängig in die Hülse hinein ging.

Es gibt eine Titan Schraube mit identischen Abmessungen von Cube, die das Problem nicht hat. Ist halt nicht schwarz, löst aber seitdem das Problem.


----------



## funk_tion (3. Juni 2020)

Holzmtb schrieb:


> Hallo funk_tion,
> ich habe vor einiger Zeit die Code gegen eine Magura getauscht.
> Zu deinen Fragen:
> Zu 1.: ich habe nichts entleert. Das funktioniert so.
> ...



Danke für die Tips, ich hatte leider nichts geeignetes als Zughilfe und Angst, die Leitung nicht durchzubekommen. Habe dann die alte Leitung dringelassen und weiterverwendet, die ist ja bei beiden Bremsen die selbe.
Das Entlüften war relativ aufwändig, weil Luft hinter den Kolben der neuen Bremse war und ich erst spät darauf gekommen bin, diese vor dem Entlüften komplett zurückzuschieben.
Aber es hat sich gelohnt, die Code RSC lässt, was Kraft und Dosierbarkeit angeht, keine Wünsche offen. Fahre sie nun mit Dächle HD-Scheiben. Kann das Upgrade wirklich empfehlen.


----------



## blackblizzard (6. Juni 2020)

Passt eigentlich eine Sattelstütze mit mehr Hub in den Rahmen?

Habe das 2018er mit 150mm Hub, die Transfer gibt es ja mittlerweile mit 175mm.


----------



## MkommtvorN (6. Juni 2020)

Cube Stereo 140 HPC TM - 2020 - 27,5 Zoll - Fully
					

Gewicht laut Hersteller 12,90 kg Zulässiges Gesamtgewicht (Fahrrad + Fahrer + Gepäck) 115 kg Rahmen HPC Carbon Monocoque Advanced Twin Mold Technologie, Aluminum 6061 T6 Hinterbau, ATG, ETC 4-Link, ISCG Befestigung,...




					bike-roles.de
				




*ACHTUNG FAKESHOP!!!









						radeldoch.de: Vorsicht Fakeshop! Ihre Erfahrungen
					

Handelt es sich bei dem Onlineshop für Fahrräder um einen Fakeshop oder werden die Zweiräder wirklich geliefert? Wir raten von einer Bestellung ab.




					www.verbraucherschutz.com
				



**KAUF HAT SICH ERLEDIGT, GERADE DAS HIER GEFUNDEN!!! *



2735,05€ mit dem rabattcode, unschlagbares angebot oder ?
hab mir überlegt das für meine freundin als 16er zu holen ?
was könnt ihr über die code r sagen? es sollen ja viele unzufrieden sein, aber wo ich sie mir heute angesehn hab fühlt sie sich vom druckpunkt her gar nicht so übel an.


----------



## funk_tion (7. Juni 2020)

Hat hier schon jemand die Gabel auf 160 mm umgebaut? Das scheint ja durch Wechseln des Airshafts leicht machbar zu sein. Da es sich nur um 10 mm handelt, dürften die Auswirkungen auf Geometrie und die Rahmenbelastung ja relativ harmlos sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxdeluxx1988 (22. Juni 2020)

hat hier schon jemand mal die originalen reifen (schwalbe mm und hd) reifen in 2,35mm gegen was breiteres getauscht? oder eventuell sogar gegen 29"?

danke, 
lg


----------



## Remux (22. Juni 2020)

Wie soll den 29er gehen? Der Reifen ist ja dann größer und nicht breiter. Das geht rein vom Hinterbau und Laufrädern her nicht.


----------



## foxdeluxx1988 (22. Juni 2020)

schon klar das er höher ist, wollts nur in den raum werfen, wer weiß vl fährt ja jemand zB 29" vorn.. wie auch immer

wollt eigentlich nur wissen ob jemand was anderes als 2,35mm fährt und wenn ja mit begründung

danke,
lg


----------



## MkommtvorN (22. Juni 2020)

foxdeluxx1988 schrieb:


> schon klar das er höher ist, wollts nur in den raum werfen, wer weiß vl fährt ja jemand zB 29" vorn.. wie auch immer
> 
> wollt eigentlich nur wissen ob jemand was anderes als 2,35mm fährt und wenn ja mit begründung
> 
> ...


Warum willst du breitere reifen? Fühlst du dich unsicher auf dem bike?

Meistens wenn man am anfang des mtb sport steht fährt man mit 2.6er oder mehr. Hat man etwas erfahrung gesammelt und die fahrtechnik ausgebaut gehn die meisten auf 2.35, besonders bei dieser bike klasse


----------



## Rockside (22. Juni 2020)

Ich bin mit meinem 140er HPC sogar auf 2,25er gegangen. Breitere Reifen werden nur unnötig schwer. Noch breiter als 2,35 sowieso.


----------



## foxdeluxx1988 (22. Juni 2020)

mache mir nur gedanken über die nachfolger und wollte erfahrungen hören
bin mit den 2,35er nicht unzufrieden, was ja nicht zwingend heißt das ich immer nur denselben reifen fahren muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonfire38 (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, da ich jetzt alle 46 Seiten durchgelesen habe und noch nicht wirklich schlauer bin möchte ich was fragen:
Ich bin 178cm groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 82. Ich könnte recht günstig an ein 2019er TM in 18" kommen. Würde das passen?
Hier sollte vorallem die Sattelstüze gut passen im Gegensatz zum 20":
18": Länge Sattelstütze mit Sattel ca. 22cm, Sitzrohr 42cm, 17cm Kurbel = 81cm
20": Länge Sattelstütze mit Sattel ca. 22cm, Sitzrohr 47cm, 17cm Kurbel = 86cm

Mein bisheriges Bike war ebenfalls ein 18" mit folgenden Geometriedaten:

*Lenkwinkel*69,5 °*Sitzwinkel*73 °*Sitzrohr*460 mm*Oberrohr*570 mm*Steuerrohr*130  mm*Radstand*1059 mm*Tretlagerhöhe*296 mm

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Natronator (23. Juni 2020)

dragonfire38 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, da ich jetzt alle 46 Seiten durchgelesen habe und noch nicht wirklich schlauer bin möchte ich was fragen:
> Ich bin 178cm groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 82. Ich könnte recht günstig an ein 2019er TM in 18" kommen. Würde das passen?
> Hier sollte vorallem die Sattelstüze gut passen im Gegensatz zum 20":
> 18": Länge Sattelstütze mit Sattel ca. 22cm, Sitzrohr 42cm, 17cm Kurbel = 81cm
> ...


Sicherlich kann die Grössenwahl Geschmacksache sein. Ich habe bei 172 cm Körpergröße und 84 cm SL sowohl das 18“ als auch 20“ Probegefahren und ich muss sagen das die 20“ Variante mir besser passt. Ich könnte sogar eine 18 cm Sattelstütze einbauen und hätte noch ca. 1 cm Luft. Man muss schon sagen das Cube seine Rahmen etwas Konservativer auslegt, d.h. das 20“ würde bei anderen Hersteller problemlos als M  angeboten werden. (Ein Foto für die Proportionen hänge ich dran)


----------



## dragonfire38 (23. Juni 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort!
Ich lese immer nur dass cube die Rahmen so klein auslegt im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern. Aber vergleicht man die Maße von anderen Herstellern ist dem nicht so:
Canyon Spectral M: Stack: 605, Reach: 440
Radon Jab  M: Stack: 597, Reach: 448
Cube Stereo 2019 M: Stack: 601, Reach: 438
Und beide Hersteller geben für ihre Räder in Größe M eine Körpergröße von 170 bis 180cm vor. 
Das ist auch das was mich so verwirrt...vielleicht ist es tatsächlich einfach die persönlich Vorliebe.


----------



## Natronator (23. Juni 2020)

Das ist tatsächlich so. Ich habe z.b. auch das 150 SL 29“ in 18“ & 20“ Probegefahren und beide haben sich für mich nicht so gut und Kompakt angefühlt wie das 140 TM in 20“.


----------



## dragonfire38 (23. Juni 2020)

Natronator schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich so. Ich habe z.b. auch das 150 SL 29“ in 18“ & 20“ Probegefahren und beide haben sich für mich nicht so gut und Kompakt angefühlt wie das 140 TM in 20“.


welche Körpermaße hast du?


----------



## Natronator (23. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## Natronator (23. Juni 2020)

dragonfire38 schrieb:


> welche Körpermaße hast du?



Ich habe bei 172 cm Körpergröße und 84 cm SL sowohl das 18“ als auch 20“ Probegefahren und ich muss sagen das die 20“ Variante mir besser passt


----------



## dragonfire38 (23. Juni 2020)

Ich bin garade eben das Rad eines Freundes gefahren (Canyon Spectral CF 7.0 in L), das ist von den Werten ca. so wie das Cube 140TM in L, außer, dass es etwas höher baut vorne (Canyon L: Reach: 460, Stack: 634; Cube L: Reach: 458, Stack: 610). Es war auf meinem Hometrail, also ich weiß wie sich das Fahren dort anfühlt und ich muss sagen es war so als ob das Rad mit mir fahren würde und nicht umgekehrt ich musste es mit Gewalt dort hin drücken wo ich es haben wollte. Normal bin ich ein sehr aktiver Fahrer, mit viel Air time, ich zieh bei jeder Wurzel ab und werfe das Rad regelrecht unter mir hin und her damit ich meine Linie finde. Mit dem großen Brocken war mir das nicht möglich und hat mir etwas den Spaß verdorben. Also ich werde mir auf alle Fälle das TM in 18" ansehen und mal Probe fahren. Vielleicht verliebe ich mich ja.
Da sieht man wieder wie unterschiedlichen Menschen und Eindrücke sind, Danke jedenfalls für deine Antworten Natronator!

PS: Die Guide R Bremsen auf dem Canyon sind DIE HÖLLE!! Ich hoffe die Code R am Cube sind besser, sonst werden sie durch Shimano ersetzt. Meine zwei Kolben XT Anlage hat mehr Bremspower und lässt sich 10 mal besser dosieren.


----------



## Natronator (23. Juni 2020)

Freut mich das ich dir etwas helfen konnte. Ich denke das du genau den richtigen Weg gegangen bist um herauszufinden was für dich das richtige ist. Zu der Bremse kann ich dir leider nicht allzuviel sagen, ich bin bei Bremsen absoluter Shimano Fan, und habe diese sofort gegen eine XT-8120 getauscht. Viel Spaß dir bei der Probefahrt.


----------



## dragonfire38 (29. Juni 2020)

Kurzes Update! Also ich habe mir das Stereo 140 TM von 2019 jetzt doch geholt, hab es für über 1000 Euro weniger als Neupreis bekommen, nur 200km gefahren. Für mich passt das M perfekt. 178cm groß, 81cm Schrittlänge. Sehr wendig, super agil, gute Federung. Sattelstütze hab ich grade mal 3cm raus gezogen, also würde ich für L eine andere benötigen, da das Sitzrohr 5cm wächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boehrdi (8. Juli 2020)

blackblizzard schrieb:


> Passt eigentlich eine Sattelstütze mit mehr Hub in den Rahmen?
> 
> Habe das 2018er mit 150mm Hub, die Transfer gibt es ja mittlerweile mit 175mm.


Jo, passt. Ich habe bei mir (2018er Modell in 22") die https://www.vecnum.com/de/produkte/nivo mit 212 mm Hub verbaut. Problemlos.


----------



## TrailsOfMine22 (12. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
mal ne Frage an alle Stereo-Fahrer... ich benötige bei einer Reifenpanne brutal viel Luft im Reifen bis der Reifen ins Felgenhorn springt, mindestens knapp über 3 bar sonst eiert der Reifen natürlich voll rum. Ist das bei euch auch so? Fahre Magic Mary und Hans Dampf mit Schläuchen (ja ich weiß, dass ich langsam mal tubeless fahren sollte?). Ich schaffe es unterwegs kaum bei ner Panne den Reifen mit ner Mini-Pumpe aufs Felgenhorn zu bringen? Würden eventuell CO2-Kartuschen helfen, um schneller Luft in den Reifen zu bekommen und er somit schneller aufs Felgenhorn springt? ?


----------



## Rockside (12. Juli 2020)

Zunächst mal, dein Reifenproblem hat nun gar nichts mit dem Stereo zu tun.

Dein Problem ist offenbar eine schwierige Kombination aus dem Reifen, den du gerade fährst, und der Felge, die du gerade fährst.

Was helfen würde, wäre so ein Reifenmontiermittel zum Einreiben des Reifens, z.B. von Schwalbe. 

Spüliwasser würde ich nicht nehmen, weil das bei jedem Nasskontakt wieder höllisch schmierig wird und dann der Reifen auf der Felge rumrutscht.


----------



## zzyzxx (13. Juli 2020)

Kann es sein, dass das 2020er Modell mehr oder weniger komplett vergriffen ist (ausser 16")? 
Ich kenn mich bei Cube noch nicht aus. Wann kommen denn die 2021er Modelle raus?

Gruß


----------



## Rockside (13. Juli 2020)

Glaubst du, das weiss hier einer?


----------



## zzyzxx (13. Juli 2020)

Deshalb frage ich doch...sonst hätte ich es mir eine rhetorische Frage auch sparen können, oder? 
Ich dachte vielleicht stellt cube z.b immer in Q3 neue Modellejahre vor.


----------



## foxdeluxx1988 (13. Juli 2020)

mitte august sollte man langsam was von den 21er modellen sehen


----------



## Holzmtb (13. Juli 2020)

Zu den Testevents (z.B. Testival in Brixen Ende September) sollten die neuen Modelle verfügbar sein. 
Im Handel kennt man sie dann auch und kann Liefertermine (je na eigener Dispo) nennen.
So meine Erfahrung aus 2018.


----------



## Wollbuchse (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo, ich habe das 2018er Modell vom Stereo 140 TM.

Was mich mittlerweile extrem stört, ist der laute Freilauf der Newmen Felgen...hat den schon jemand evtl. mit Fett leiser bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (28. Juli 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Glaubst du, das weiss hier einer?


Das könnte man erwarten, ja. Die Überschrift über diesem Forum lautet:  "Hier erhältst Du direkt Unterstützung von Herstellerfirmen und Importeuren. Die Foren werden jeweils von Mitarbeitern dieser Firmen betreut."


----------



## Rockside (28. Juli 2020)

Da hast du wohl recht.

In diesem Forumsbereich 'Cube' habe ich bislang noch keinen wahrgenommen, der sich als Cube-Representant gezeigt hätte.


----------



## Natronator (28. Juli 2020)

zzyzxx schrieb:


> Wann kommen denn die 2021er Modelle raus?




5.8.2020








						HOME | CUBE Bikes
					

The current product portfolio consists of more than 290 different mountain, road, cross, triathlon, e- and trekking bikes. Ergonomically optimised bi…




					www.cube.eu


----------



## blackblizzard (12. August 2020)

Heute habe ich das Stereo mal auf den "Kopf" gestellt und musste folgendes feststellen: Eine tiefe Scheuerstelle unten am Tretlager, verursacht durch die Schaltzugaußenhülle


----------



## Cubie (12. August 2020)

blackblizzard schrieb:


> Heute habe ich das Stereo mal auf den "Kopf" gestellt und musste folgendes feststellen: Eine tiefe Scheuerstelle unten am Tretlager, verursacht durch die Schaltzugaußenhülle


Das Thema ist in diesen Thread das erste mal 12/2018 aufgepoppt und betrifft nur Bikes von 2018.
Ab 2019 wurde da ein dickes Dämpfungspad verklebt.


----------



## dragonfire38 (13. August 2020)

Möchte ein Hinterbau Service machen, werden die Bolzen trocken eingesetzt oder leicht gefettet? Das Gewinde hätte ich mit blauem Loctite bestrichen. Ok so oder besser alles mit Fett?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fully2020 (26. August 2020)

Hallo miteinander

Ich begann einst als Jugendlicher mit MTB , nach einer längeren Pause kaufte ich mit 2007 ein Steppenwolf-Hardtail, das ich einige Jahre intensiv nutzte. In den letzten Jahren stand das Rennrad im Vordergrund, bis diesen Sommer das MTB-Fieber wieder ausbrach. Mit dem Hardtail, natürlich noch auf 26 Zoll und mit traditioneller Touren-Geo, gerate ich nun aber v.a. bergab rasch an die Grenzen. Trails machen damit einfach keinen Spass, sobald sie etwas verbockt sind und nicht nur kleine Wurzeln enthalten. Auch bergauf macht das Hinterrad, was es will...

Auch wenn sicher noch immer gilt, dass meist der Fahrer den Unterschied ausmacht und nicht das Bike, möchte ich mir spätestens auf die neue Saison ein Fully zulegen. Auf der Suche nach einem passenden Gefährt bin ich auch auf das Stereo 140 HPC SL (2021) gestossen.

Mein Fahrprofil: 3-4 / Woche kürzere Touren rauf (300-400hm, teils Feldwege, teils Singletrails) und runter, nicht allzu technische und heftige Trails, aber doch mit anspruchsvollen Passagen. Dazu Regelmässig längere Touren in den Alpen. 183cm / 90 kg. Ich habe die Freude an Trail-Abfahrten neu entdeckt und möchte schon ein Bike, dass sich bergab richtig gut fahren lässt. Aber die Allround-Fähigkeit und gutes Klettern bleiben absolut zwingend.

Da Probefahren derzeit praktisch nicht möglich ist, weil die Geschäfte so viele Bikes verkauft haben (und bei Versendern ein Test eh nicht geht), ist es für mich schwierig das Stereo 140 richtig einzuordnen. Die sicher richtige Devise "unbedingt Probefahren" hilft also nicht weiter. Fahren konnte ich bisher nur kurz ein Scott Genius 910 mit 150 mm Federweg. Neben dem Cube kommt v.a. das Canyon Neuron CF mit 130mm Federweg infrage.

Zu folgenden Fragen erhoffe ich mir eure Erfahrungen, auch wenn ich vereinzelte Eindrücke auf den 47 Seiten und allen verfügbaren Testberichte hier schon gewinnen konnte:


Bin ich mit meinem Fahrprofil beim Stereo 140 überhaupt richtig, oder lasse ich mich da von der Werbung blenden und würde besser auf weniger Federweg gehen? Mein Steppenwolf hat 100mm, da scheinen 150mm enorm viel 
Wie gut geht das Stereo 140 bergauf, v.a. verglichen mit einem etwas kurzhubigeren Allround / Trailbike wie dem Neuron oder dem Stereo 120 (das vielleicht für mich die bessere Wahl wäre); wippt der Hinterbau bei einem guten Dämpfer-Setting wie vereinzelt berichtet wirklich kaum?
Wie beurteilen diejenigen mit Erfahrung auf 27,5 und 29 Zoll die Unterschiede in dieser Bike-Kategorie? Die kurze Fahrt auf dem Scott 29 Zoll war natürlich eine völlig andere Welt als mein 26 Zoll Hardtail. Immer mehr Marken scheinen nun vollständig auf 29 Zoll umzuschwenken. Bleibt aus eurer Sicht 27.5 Zoll eine gute Wahl, oder erkauft man sich die Agilität mit deutlichen Abstrichen bei Rollverhalten und Tempo?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar!

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## ArmlingAndi (26. August 2020)

fully2020 schrieb:


> Bin ich mit meinem Fahrprofil beim Stereo 140 überhaupt richtig, oder lasse ich mich da von der Werbung blenden und würde besser auf weniger Federweg gehen? Mein Steppenwolf hat 100mm, da scheinen 150mm enorm viel


 
Hi Fully, 
mir gehts im Moment recht ähnlich und ich habe ein ähnliches Fahrprofil. Leider bin ich wegen Corona auch noch nicht zum Testfahren gekommen.  

Generell stehst du glaube ich auch zwischen der Entscheidung Trailbike - Allmountain Bike. Bei mir stehen Modelle wie das Cube, Trek Fuel EX 8.0, Canyon Neuron, Canyon Spectral oder YT IZZO im Raum. 

Ich tendiere im Moment zumindest theoretisch zu Rädern mit 130mm Federweg und bessere Uphill Eigeschaften (Izzo, Neuron). Habe in den letzten Jahren mit meinem alten Hardtail gemerkt das ich doch recht viel runter komme und mir auf den Heimrunden Uphill Performance doch wichtig ist. 

Was den Fahrspaß bergab der Bikes mit etwas weniger Federweg angeht, sollte das auch reichen.

Im Endeffekt gehts darum sich wirklich mal drauf zu setzen (gerade von man von alten Geos kommt) und ob mein ein Versender/Händler bike will. 

Ich kann für meins nur gutes von Cube berichten und hab ein Auge auf das Stereo 120 HPC 29 geworfen. 

Gruß Andi


----------



## dragonfire38 (27. August 2020)

Ich hatte vor dem 140TM ebenfalls ein 100mm Hardtail, meine Hometails gehen bergauf genauso gut bzw. Besser als mit dem Hardtail, da die Geometrie einfach ausgereifter ist (Hardtail ist von 2012). Ich bin mit dem Stereo auch schon 5 Stunden Touren gefahren mit deutlich über 1000hm bergauf und muss sagen, dass es durch den Dämpfer hinten auch bei technischen bergauf Trais sehr angenehm ist. Den Dämpfer kannst du beim Stereo 140 TM auf "firm" stellen, dann wippt da nichts mehr, aber er federt dir noch die Steinchen und Wurzeln raus beim rauf fahren. Ich habe mir auch das IZZO überlegt, auch ein Canyon Neuron und bin unendlich froh mich dagegen entschieden zu haben.

Ich habe mich durch das Rad vom braven XC/Downcountry Racer zum Trailliebhaber, der an jeder kleinen Wurzel abzieht entwickelt. Ich war mit dem Bike inzwschen auch schon zwei mal im Bikepark. Es ist einfach der perfekte Allrounder, es ist leicht genug für lange Touren, die Geometrie ist sehr Ausgewogen und wenn man es mal richtig krachen lassen will hat man eine FOX36 Enduro Gabel die alles mitmacht. 

Ich wollte immer ein Bike haben was alles kann, da ich nicht zwei, drei bikes möchte. Hier kein Problem, es steht eine Tour an? Halbschalenhelm und Camelbag im Rucksack. Ich möchte trails erkunden? Dann noch den abnehmbaren Kinnschutz einpacken und los. Ich will die Sau raus lassen in Bikepark? No Problemo, Reifendruck runter, Fullfacehelm einpacken, Protektoren einpacken und Gabeldruck rauf. Klar werde ich damit weder ein XC Race bestreiten, noch ein Downhillrennen, das ist aber für den Ottonormalbiker auch sehr selten.

Also ich würde das Bike jederzeit wieder kaufen, es ist ein Endurowolf im Trailpelz. Es macht alles mit und kann alles sehr gut, der Federweg ist nie zu viel und selten zu wenig, das abfahrtsorientierte Fahrwerk macht einfach Spaß und es heißt ja immer: "Besser mehr haben und nicht brauchen als andersrum".


----------



## fully2020 (27. August 2020)

Danke euch beiden für eure Einschätzung! Beide helfen auf jeden Fall weiter, auch wenn sie nicht in die gleiche Richtung zielen.

Habe mir eben auch noch den All-Mountain-Vergleichs-Test aus der Bike 3/20 angesehen, in der für einmal nicht das Topmodel TM (das für mich leider aus optischen Gründen nicht in Frage kommt - ich hasse Orange ) getestet wurde, sondern das 2020er SL. Auch bei diesem werden die Klettereigenschaften sehr gelobt. Die schwachen Reifen lassen sich günstig tauschen, und Zweikolben-XT werden als gut, aber schwächer als die Vierkolben-Versionen der meisten Konkurrenten bewertet. Die werden ihren Job schon machen... Viel mehr Kritikpunkte gibt es nicht.

Ich tendiere also derzeit zum Stereo 140 HPC SL, das ja für 2021 noch aufgewertet wurde (Pike Ultimate - die hat zwar kein Lockout, dürfte aber seht gut einstellbar sein - und Carbon-Kurbeln). Zudem gefällt es mir einfach sehr gut, was auch nicht unwichtig ist. Müsste es wohl bei Bike Discount bestellen - in der Schweiz hat es kein einziger der bisher angefragten Händler bei Cube vorbestellt und kann es nun auch nicht mehr bestellen  ). Wenigstens wird es dann (noch) günstiger, auch wenn Versender für mich (zwei linke Hände) kein Pluspunkt ist.

Über weitere Antworten würde ich mich freuen!

Gruss


----------



## fully2020 (28. August 2020)

So: Als gestern Abend einer der kontaktieren Händler nochmals anrief und sagte, er kriege in ca. 10 Tagen ein Stereo 140 HPC SL in der richtigen Grösse rein (statt wie beim ersten Telefon vorsichtig-optimistisch für November...), habe ich einen guten Deal verhandelt und zugeschlagen  Die Bikes scheinen so schnell wegzugehen, dass ich nicht längern zögern und die Chance verpassen wollte.

Ich hoffe, der - gezwungenermassen "blinde" - Entscheid für ein 27,5 Zoll wird der richtige gewesen sein; das ist eigentlich der einzige verbliebene Unsicherheitsfaktor. Wobei ich vom alten Hardtail kommend zunächst wohl eh mal einfach staunen werde.... Das kurz (nicht im Gelände) probegefahrene Scott Genius 29 Zoll hat mich bez. Antritt jedenfalls nicht gerade begeistert, ich fand das Fahrgefühl ziemlich träge, wie auf einem Walzen- oder Kettenfahrzeug. Gefiel mir nicht so.

Und ich hoffe, das Bike passt wirklich gut zu meinem Einsatzbereich; ich denke schon - sowohl hier im Forum wie in Tests wird es ja als breiter Allrounder, der auch für Touren und bergauf gut zu gebrauchen ist, beschrieben. Für Tagestouren in den Alpen passt es sowieso. Und für den angestrebten Alpencross 2022 bin ich damit sicher auch gerüstet.

Fotos folgen!

Gruss


----------



## dragonfire38 (28. August 2020)

Bezüglich 27,5 / 29 Zoll:
Ein Freund von mir hatte vor seinem 27,5er Radon JAB ein 29er Spezialized Hardtail und er war immer Verfechter der 29er, da wir anderen alle noch auf 26ern unterwegs waren. Jetzt haben wir alle 27,5er in der Radgruppe (Radon JAB, Canyon Spectral und eben mein Stereo 140TM) und er meint es ist ihm wie Schuppen von den Augen gefallen, das Rad fährt sich viel agiler, nicht mehr so träge. Ich habe den Sprung von 26er auf 27,5er vorher als unangenehm empfunden, aber nach kurzer Gewöhnungsphase ist es sehr ausgewogen, immer noch agil aber bei hoher Geschwindigkeit besser.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, er ist nun vollkommen überzeugt von 27,5 und das trotz 8 Jahren 29er biking.

EDIT: ach ja und Gratulation zum neuen Bike!!


----------



## Rockside (28. August 2020)

Ich sage mal, die 27,5er sind auf Trailfahrten viel agiler, wenn man auf dem Trail öfter mal beschleunigt, abbremst, wieder beschleunigen muss.
Ich habe beide Laufrad-Größen, und obwohl die 29er (leichte XC) gegenüber den 27,5 (AM) sogar sehr viel leichter sind, beschleunigen die 29er nicht wirklich viel besser. Zudem habe ich den Eindruck, daß das 29er schneller ausrollt, das 27,5er dagegen die reingesteckte Kraft und die Geschwindigkeiten länger hält.

Bei den 29ern hat man einfach diesen Kreiseleffekt des großen Umfangs und das macht sich wohl auf diese Weise bemerkbar.


----------



## fully2020 (28. August 2020)

Danke für eure beruhigende Antworten und Glückwünsche 

Ich denke bei dieser Frage sind auch viele Mythen im Spiel, man dramatisiert das Thema, als könne man mit bestimmten Radgrössen kaum fahren, einer redet dem anderen nach. Am besten sollte man natürlich beides fahren und vergleichen, das war nun eben nicht möglich.

Auf dem Trail mache ich mir eh keine Sorgen - da muss ich noch lange technisch besser werden, bis das Bike wirklich zur Bremse wird, und die langen Federwege und guten Komponenten sollten auch bei einem 27,5 Zoll genügend Komfort bieten. Meine Unsicherheit bezog sich eher auf z.B. schmale Feldwege mit wenigen Wurzeln und kleinen Steinen bergauf.

Aber genügend theoretisiert, wenn's dann da ist, gilt: Was zählt ist auf dem Platz


----------



## corratec1234 (28. August 2020)

Gute Entscheidung fully2020 , ich habe mir im Juli das SL gekauft und es nicht bereut.

Hatte vorher ein Specialized Enduro 29er von 2015, dieses war mir immer irgendwie zu groß im Gelände und zu behäbig. Nun ist das Stereo etwas flacher in M und vermittelt mir mehr Sicherheit.
Bergauf geht das Stereo sehr gut, bin früher ein Propain Twoface gefahren welches Bergauf sehr träge war. Der Sitzwinkel ist schon gut steil.

Ich rate dir aber, tausche direkt die Nobby Nic gegen was anständiges, hab mir auf der ersten Tour direkt den Reifen platt gemacht, zudem hat der Reifen keinen vernünftigen Grip bei Nässe.
Ich habe nun den Eliminator 2,6 von Specialized schlauchlos drauf. Der rollt super und hat einfach Grip.

Gruß und viel Spaß


----------



## Rockside (28. August 2020)

Ich fahre auch das Stereo 140 SL 27,5 und fahre Felgen mit 30 mm Innenweite und den 2,25 Wolfpack Trail Reifen.
Für normales AM sind diese Reifen mit diesen Felgen auch in der Breite vollkommen ausreichend, grippen gut, rollen gut, sind pannensicher und haben auch einen excellenten Nassgripp. Den Trend auf breitere Reifen für AM mehr als 2,25 brauche ich mit diesen Reifen nicht mitgehen, das bringt nur mehr Gewicht und macht die gesamte Fuhre behäbiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (28. August 2020)

Ich bin schon der Meinung, daß die meisten Breitreifenfahrer rein aus psychologischen und vorallem auch optischen Gründen solche Reifen fahren. Macht halt mehr her, nur schneller und leichter wird davon keiner.  Und das angebliche mehr an Sicherheit ist imho auch nur humbug. Denn wenn einer nicht fahren kann, dann legt der sich auch mit dicken Reifen ab.   
Mehr möchte dazu auch nicht mehr schreiben. Das muss jeder selber sehen, was das richtige sein soll.


----------



## corratec1234 (28. August 2020)

Hallo Dirty Track,
es ging mir nur um die Nobby Nic, die wahrlich keine haltbaren Reifen sind. In welcher breite man seine neuen Reifen ordert, sei jedem selbst überlassen. Mir egal ob 2,25 oder 2,8, da hat wohl jeder seine Vorlieben und das ist auch ok so...

Gruß


----------



## mozis (29. August 2020)

Hello,
*very sorry for english language.* German is not my native.

Could someone give me the bearing numbers/symbols for frame pivots in this bike? I did search the forum but could not find any such info 

I can barely see on some pictures on the internets that it's *688 RS* - could you confirm?


----------



## Rockside (29. August 2020)

Hello,

I guess, you can get the required data at page Cube.eu, there at Service, FAQs, Technical FAQs


----------



## hptaccv (29. August 2020)

...auch seit ein paar Wochen von modernem Antiquariat (2007er Canyon Nerve) auf ein Stereo 140 HPC SL umgestiegen.  Sehr zufrieden - das Einzige was mich nervt sind die klappernden internen Züge. Werde es nächste Woche mit Capgo Noise reduction versuchen in den Griff zu bekommen, zumal die hintere Bremsleitung eh viel zu lang verlegt wurde...


----------



## dragonfire38 (30. August 2020)

mozis schrieb:


> Hello,
> *very sorry for english language.* German is not my native.
> 
> Could someone give me the bearing numbers/symbols for frame pivots in this bike? I did search the forum but could not find any such info
> ...



Here you go. I looked yesterday on my 140 Stereo TM from 2019, because I need new bearings too.


----------



## Coffeinum (1. September 2020)

Moin, 

ich hoffe ich darf mich, als neuer und begeisterter 140 SL fahrer, mit meiner frage hier einreihen. ich habe mir das 140 sl (von 2020) gekauft. dabei handelt es sich um mein erstes carbon rad und um mein erstes fully. und was soll ich sagen, ich bin begeistert. 

nun suche ich nach einem schutz für die kettenstrebe, kann mir hier jemand was empfehlen? 
zweite frage, macht eine schutzfolie für das unterrohr sinn? wenn ja, was nimmt man da am besten? 
beides sollte das, wie ich finde sehr schicke rad, nicht "verschandeln" :-D


----------



## Rockside (1. September 2020)

Mein Glückwunsch zu deinem Cube Stereo 140 SL !

Für die Kettenstrebe empfehle ich das Slapper Tape. Das ist sehr dick und klebt wirklich sehr gut. Das gibt's wohl auch von 3M.

Am Unterrohr habe ich auch Folie verklebt, weil das die Oberfläche schützt vor Einschlägen von Steinen. Nur möglichst dick und breit sollte die Folie sein, damit die Schlagdämpfung auch gut genug und passend ist für das breite Unterrohr.
Ich habe da so ein Set namens Bike Shield verwendet, aber bei den Händlern gibt's auch Folien anderer Marken.


----------



## Coffeinum (1. September 2020)

Slapper tape hab ich schon gelesen...dann werde ich mir das auch mal kaufen und ankleben. 

für das unterrohr...kann man da jede schutzfolie drauf kleben (wegen carbon...vllt dumme frage). ich hab sowas hier gefunden:








						Lizard Skins Frame Protector Unterrohrschutzfolie L Carbon Leather
					

Carbon Unterrohrschutz plus drei Verlängerungs-Patches. Technische Daten:Material:CarbonGröße (BxL):64 x 305 mmHerstellernummer:LBPDS300 Lieferumfang:1 x Unterrohrschutz Lizard Skins L Carbon Leather3 x Extender Lizard Skins Carbon Leather




					www.bike-components.de
				



Taugt das was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (1. September 2020)

Sieht schon gut aus. Den Rezensionen nach scheint das auch gut zu sein. Alles weitere kann man kaum wissen.

Wenn du allerdings eine weniger gestylte Folie bevorzugst, also ohne Carbonmuster, dann gibt's da sicher auch dicke Klarsichtfolien, die nass aufgeklebt (!) vollkommen durchsichtig werden.


----------



## hptaccv (4. September 2020)

ich hab auch von 3m meterware bei bike-comp.... gekauft und zugeschnitten.

Alternativ für die Kettenstrebe: etwas mehr Arbeit, aber einen alten Schlauch als Schlauchdämpfung der länge nach aufschlitzen, so legen daß er auf der Oberseite aufdoppelt, und dann mit Tesa Gewebeband umwickeln. Hat jahrelang gehalten am letzten Bike. 

Ich muß den Sattelstützenzug neu einziehen - um mit Schrecken festzustellen daß kein Zugführung einlaminiert ist im Unterrohr, und zu allem Überfluß ein Pressfit-Tretlager. Das wird wohl etwas aufwändiger den Bowden wieder einzuziehen...


----------



## corratec1234 (4. September 2020)

@Coffeinum genau diese Folie hab ich am Unterrohr montiert, diese ist schön dick und dämpft hoch geworfene Steine...kann Sie Dir nur empfehlen.

Gruß und viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## Coffeinum (8. September 2020)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> @Coffeinum genau diese Folie hab ich am Unterrohr montiert, diese ist schön dick und dämpft hoch geworfene Steine...kann Sie Dir nur empfehlen.
> 
> Gruß und viel Spaß mit dem Bike


Die lizard king Folie? Sehr cool, dann werd ich mir due direkt bestellen. Danke an alle für die Hilfe 

Eine frage noch: meine kettenführung (mrp) schleift ein wenig. Kann ich die einstellen? Und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Holzmtb (8. September 2020)

Coffeinum schrieb:


> Eine frage noch: meine kettenführung (mrp) schleift ein wenig. Kann ich die einstellen? Und wenn ja, wie?



Da hat es ein oder zwei Schrauben und dann kannst du die Führung tendenziell nach oben schieben. 

Ist schon wieder so lange her...


----------



## fully2020 (8. September 2020)

Ich muss mich leider hier schon wieder verabschieden. spätestens heute sollte mein  SL geliefert werden. Offenbar gibt es aber eine ausserordentliche Überprüfung wegen einem entdeckten Fehler - und damit eine Verzögerung. Da ich nicht bereit war, allenfalls wochenlang zu warten, habe ich nun doch ein Neuron geholt, seit heute im Sale.

Schade, aber es hat nicht sollen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (9. September 2020)

fully2020 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich leider hier schon wieder verabschieden. spätestens heute sollte mein  SL geliefert werden. Offenbar gibt es aber eine ausserordentliche Überprüfung wegen einem entdeckten Fehler - und damit eine Verzögerung. Da ich nicht bereit war, allenfalls wochenlang zu warten, habe ich nun doch ein Neuron geholt, seit heute im Sale.
> 
> Schade, aber es hat nicht sollen sein.


Für uns kein Problem,
dir viel Glück mit Canyon.


----------



## Coffeinum (11. September 2020)

Holzmtb schrieb:


> Da hat es ein oder zwei Schrauben und dann kannst du die Führung tendenziell nach oben schieben.
> 
> Ist schon wieder so lange her...



hat geklappt, läuft jetzt wieder frei. Danke


----------



## mihael (15. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Ich überlege grad ob ich mir nen rahmen zum Aufbau beim Schlierseer holen soll. Es handelt sich um einen Stereo Hpc Race 140 Rahmen. Möchte den Rahmen für Touren im Gebirge nutzen. Alternativ dazu hätte ich eventuell einen 2016 Cannondale Habit Rahmen gesehn. Sämtlicher Anbauteile hätte ich hier, bis auf den Dämpfer.  Kann mir jemand was zum Rahmengewicht vom Cube sagen?
Lg


----------



## rzOne20 (6. Oktober 2020)

Hätte eine Größenfrage zum 27,5“ Stereo mit 140 mm FW. Denkt ihr es passt einer Frau mit 167 cm Körpergröße / Schrittlänge 76 cm ?

 Eine Frau und Tochter ( Frau 157 cm / Tochter 160 cm) fahren beide S und das passt recht gut.


----------



## Rockside (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich denke, für 167 cm würde das M ganz gut passen, weil das Stereo relativ kompakt baut. Wäre es doch zu groß, könnte man den Vorbau noch kürzen.

Aber wenn deine Frau das S hat, dann könnte sie ja mal auf dem S probesitzen, oder?


----------



## derobi (6. Oktober 2020)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Hätte eine Größenfrage zum 27,5“ Stereo mit 140 mm FW. Denkt ihr es passt einer Frau mit 167 cm Körpergröße / Schrittlänge 76 cm ?
> 
> Eine Frau und Tochter ( Frau 157 cm / Tochter 160 cm) fahren beide S und das passt recht gut.



In Bezug auf die Größe sollte man bzw. Frau S und M mal probesitzen. Ggf. auch mal das Sting WS 140 SL angucken. Zwar "nur" eine 34er Fox, mit 165 cm und wahrscheinlich um die 50 kg tut eine 36er aber wohl auch kaum Not, dafür wird das Rad mit einem Kilo weniger angegeben.


----------



## Rockside (6. Oktober 2020)

Mein Stereo 140 SL hat auch 'nur' eine 34er Fox. Ich frage mich immer, was das heissen soll: nur eine 34er.
Das Teil reicht in allen Fällen mehr als aus für AM. Und ich lasse es downhill recht gut laufen mit 83 Kg.

Ich finde, mit dickeren Gabeln würde da eine völlig unnötige Materialschlacht veranstaltet werden. So nebenbei muss man weitere schwerere Geräte auch mal den Berg hochfahren ...


----------



## cola4 (31. Oktober 2020)

foxdeluxx1988 schrieb:


> hat hier schon jemand mal die originalen reifen (schwalbe mm und hd) reifen in 2,35mm gegen was breiteres getauscht? oder eventuell sogar gegen 29"?
> 
> danke,
> lg


Ja vorne 3Zoll. Und hinten 2.8Zoll Maxxis


----------



## yast (8. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich fahre zwar nicht das TM, sondern nur das 2019er Race, aber ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir trotzdem weiterhelfen.
Und zwar Suche ich die passenden Speichen für mein hinteres Laufrad.
Beim Race sind das de Sun Ringle Düroc 30.
Ich habe leider keinerlei Ahnung von Laufradaufbauten, also falls die Frage bescheuert ist, sorry dafür
Schon mal danke!

Yannick


----------



## TrailsOfMine22 (22. November 2020)

Hallo Stereo-Biker,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie viele Tokens in der Fox 36 beim 2019er TM-Modell vom Werk aus verbaut sind bzw. ob überhaupt welche verbaut sind? Danke schonmal! 👍🏼😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze_87 (25. November 2020)

So nach einem Jahr Cube Abstinenz
 (YT Jeffsy) bin ich wieder bei Cube gelandet. Leider Witterungsbedingt noch nicht wirklich getestet. 😊 freu mich aber auf das Bike.


----------



## Gixxa06 (25. November 2020)

Jeffsy war nicht so dein Ding oder warum nur 1 Jahr?


----------



## Matze_87 (25. November 2020)

Gixxa06 schrieb:


> Jeffsy war nicht so dein Ding oder warum nur 1 Jahr?


Hab mich auf dem jeffsy einfach nicht wohl gefühlt. 🙄


----------



## Sani83 (27. November 2020)

Hallo Zusammen, 

habe seid dieser Woche ein 2021er Stereo 140 TM mit Magic Mary vorne und Big Betty hinten.
Nach den ersten Touren muss ich sagen das die Reifen echt super zäh rollen. Komme aus dem XC Bereich und mir ist klar, dass das kein Vergleich ist.
Die Reifen sind eher im Enduro Bereich angesiedelt, ich nutze es als AM.
Überlege nun auf den Hans Dampf vorne bzw. Nobby Nic hinten umzurüsten. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Holzmtb (27. November 2020)

Generell kommt es auf deinen Einsatzbereich an. 
Wir haben aktuell die Kombination Magic Mary/ Nobby Nic und die passt eigentlich.
Unser Einsatzbereich reicht von flowigen über gebaute Trails, bis hin zu technisch verlockten Wanderwegen. Hauptaugenmerk ist da aber weniger schnelle Strecken, sondern Griffigkeit.
 habe auch schon Fat Albert Speedgrip hinten gehabt.

Hans Dampf/ Nobby Nic geht mit Sicherheit, wenn es Schwalbe bleiben soll.


----------



## chost (29. November 2020)

Matze_87 schrieb:


> So nach einem Jahr Cube Abstinenz
> (YT Jeffsy) bin ich wieder bei Cube gelandet. Leider Witterungsbedingt noch nicht wirklich getestet. 😊 freu mich aber auf das Bike.


Ein Vergleich bzw. Fahrtbericht wäre schön 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Sani83 (11. Januar 2021)

Holzmtb schrieb:


> Generell kommt es auf deinen Einsatzbereich an.
> Wir haben aktuell die Kombination Magic Mary/ Nobby Nic und die passt eigentlich.
> Unser Einsatzbereich reicht von flowigen über gebaute Trails, bis hin zu technisch verlockten Wanderwegen. Hauptaugenmerk ist da aber weniger schnelle Strecken, sondern Griffigkeit.
> habe auch schon Fat Albert Speedgrip hinten gehabt.
> ...


Habe inzwischen vorne wie hinten auf Hans Dampf gewechselt und bin sehr zufrieden. Für meinen Einsatzbereich mehr als ausreichend und rollt um Welten besser als die Kombi Magic Mary / Dirty Dan. Für mich eine wirkliche Verbesserung.


----------



## steve92 (23. Januar 2021)

funk_tion schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand die Gabel auf 160 mm umgebaut? Das scheint ja durch Wechseln des Airshafts leicht machbar zu sein. Da es sich nur um 10 mm handelt, dürften die Auswirkungen auf Geometrie und die Rahmenbelastung ja relativ harmlos sein?!


Die Frage zu ner Gabel mit 160mm interessiert mich auch, gibt es dazu Erfahrungen? Ich überlege gerade die 34 Rhythm im 2018er Race (Größe XL) durch eine Lyrik zu ersetzen und dann auf 160mm zu gehen


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Februar 2021)

Was im Bikemarkt so als "Lager in ordentlichem Zustand" angeboten wird 



Hat jemand hier schon mal die Liste aller nötigen Lager zusammengestellt?

Passt das?
10 x 6800RS
4 x 688RS
2x 6000RS





Und irgendwo hier im Forum waren doch auch ein paar Fotos von jemand wie man die Lager aus dem Sitzrohr unten beim Tretlager rausbekommt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (22. Februar 2021)

Da sollte normalerweise eine Distanzhülse zwischen den beiden Lagern sein, die man zur Seite schieben kann. Anschließend kann man eines der Lager vorsichtig herausschlagen, die Hülse herausnehmen und dann das andere Lager herausdrücken.
Sieht man ja schon auf deinem Foto.


----------



## GBraun (23. Februar 2021)

@JohSch Die Auflistung sieht gut aus.
Ich habe selber letzte Woche die Lager gewechselt und hab mir folgendes mit aufgeschrieben:




Ich war auch erschrocken wie manche Lager bereits aussahen.





Um die Hauptlager herauszubekommen habe ich die Lager von hinten rundherum herausgeschlagen. Für das erste Lager musst du nur die Hülse entsprechend verschieben, sodass du über all zum Schlagen dran kommst 

Eingezogen habe ich die Lager dann mit einer M10 Schraube, zwei passenden Unterlegscheiben.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Februar 2021)

Das ist nicht ungewöhnlich, die Lager sind ja auch nicht dicht, im Sinne von: da kommt kein Wasser rein. Da muss man schon andere Maßnahmen ergreifen, wenn man das haben will.


----------



## Wollbuchse (25. Februar 2021)

Hallo, habe ein Stereo 140 TM aus 2018 und benötige eine neue Kurbel. Laut Cube Seite ist es eine Sram X1 Eagle 32T, 175mm. Ist das dann eine DUB Kurbel?


----------



## chenoa (25. Februar 2021)

Ich habe auch ein 2018 TM. Eins der ersten. Ich habe eine GX Kurbel und kein DUB Lager.


----------



## bartos0815 (25. Februar 2021)

chenoa schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein 2018 TM. Eins der ersten. Ich habe eine GX Kurbel und kein DUB Lager.


ganz klar gxp kurbel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wollbuchse (25. Februar 2021)

chenoa schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein 2018 TM. Eins der ersten. Ich habe eine GX Kurbel und kein DUB Lager.


Ne bei mir ist das keine GX, oder?


----------



## Akerman (25. Februar 2021)

Ist eine X1 GXP Kurbel. GXP ist das Stichwort, das beschreibt den Innenlagerstandard.

Was ist denn mit der alten Kurbel passiert? Habe dieselbe, insofern interessierts mich worauf zu achten ist.


----------



## Rockside (25. Februar 2021)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Ne bei mir ist das keine GX, oder?



Wieso zeigst du die Kurbel von der Rückseite, damit keiner die Aufschrift sehen kann?


----------



## Wollbuchse (25. Februar 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Wieso zeigst du die Kurbel von der Rückseite, damit keiner die Aufschrift sehen kann?


Auf der Vorderseite ist die gleiche Aufschrift


Akerman schrieb:


> Ist eine X1 GXP Kurbel. GXP ist das Stichwort, das beschreibt den Innenlagerstandard.
> 
> Was ist denn mit der alten Kurbel passiert? Habe dieselbe, insofern interessierts mich worauf zu achten ist.


das Gewinde ist kaputt 😡


----------



## Wollbuchse (25. Februar 2021)

Also X1 GPX Kurbeln scheinen rar zu sein🤔 Das Gewinde kann man vermutlich nicht nachschneiden, oder? Oder kann ich alternativ eine andere nehmen? Ich wollte das Rad verkaufen und das soll alles in Ordnung sein


----------



## Wollbuchse (25. Februar 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Wieso zeigst du die Kurbel von der Rückseite, damit keiner die Aufschrift sehen kann?


Foto von vorn!


----------



## Natronator (25. Februar 2021)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Also X1 GPX Kurbeln scheinen rar zu sein🤔 Das Gewinde kann man vermutlich nicht nachschneiden, oder? Oder kann ich alternativ eine andere nehmen? Ich wollte das Rad verkaufen und das soll alles in Ordnung sein


Du kannst es gerne hiermit versuchen:


			Amazon.de
		


Falls es nicht klappt wäre das noch eine möglichkeit:









						Cyclus Tools Pedal-Gewindehülse
					

Pedal-Gewindehülse für Standard 9/16 Pedalgewinde. Technische Daten:Außengewinde: M16 x 1Innengewinde: M14Features:Gewindehülse für den Reparatur-Gewindebohrerfür rechte oder linke Seite erhältlichModellindex / Herstellernummern:rechts: Farbe: messin




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Akerman (25. Februar 2021)

das hier wär n Upgrade  dasselbe Modell hatte ich auch mal montiert. ~100 g leichter.





						Kurbeln: 247 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Kurbeln ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 247 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## kurbeltom (26. Februar 2021)

Kann ich dir auch ausbüchsen


----------



## kurbeltom (3. März 2021)

Sodele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akerman (3. März 2021)

Top, ging ja fix! Das ist ne prima Kurbel, schön dass die gerettet wurde.


----------



## Wollbuchse (3. März 2021)

kurbeltom schrieb:


> Sodele


Sauber! Wahrscheinlich besser als vorher 😃


----------



## kurbeltom (3. März 2021)

Kommt auf deine Steherfähigkeiten an 

Schau Mal in die Kategorie deines Bikes rein, der Hersteller gibt vor...


----------



## Wollbuchse (5. März 2021)

So, Pedal wieder dran! Danke nochmal an Kurbeltom für die Rettung 😃


----------



## luca19721 (5. März 2021)

Hallo
Was ist die maximale Einfügung für Dropper auf einem MEDIUM-Rahmen?
Entschuldigung für die Grammatik
Danke 
Luca


----------



## Eumelino (6. März 2021)

Ich würde gern bei meinem Stereo 140 (Mj. 2019) die Bremsen zu tauschen. Das ist jedoch mein erstes Bike mit innen verlegten Leitungen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das am besten hinkriege? Ist im Unterrohr so eine Art Durchführung, sodass man die neue Leitung einfach nur durchstecken braucht oder wie fischt man die Leitung der neuen Bremse dann wieder aus dem Rahmen raus? Gibt es für das Stück durch die Kettenstrebe auch einen Trick?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. März 2021)

Eumelino schrieb:


> Gibt es für das Stück durch die Kettenstrebe auch einen Trick?


Den würde ich auch gern kennen 💩 Katastrophe


----------



## Holzmtb (6. März 2021)

Du wirst nicht umhinkommen die Leitung abzuschneiden. Mit einem „Verbindungsnagel“ kannst du ein anderes Kabel mit durchführen, was denn wiederum als Führung für die neue Arbeitsleistung dient.
Anschl. verbinden und Bremse entlüften.

So habe ich das damals gemacht.


----------



## Matze_87 (22. April 2021)

Servus Leute 

Ich suche einen Ersatz Dämpfer von Fox in 185x52,5. Am liebsten dps performance. Wenn jemand was abzugeben hat bitte melden. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --nobbi-- (23. April 2021)

Servus,
hätte mal ne Frage zu einem STEREO 140 HPC TM - 2019, hier ist ja die Sram XG-1275, 10-50 verbaut, die hat ja einen XD Freilauf? Hier könnte ich doch problemlos auf eine 10-52er Kassette wechseln (also z.B.  XG-1299), oder gibt es da was zu beachten?

vg


----------



## Holzmtb (23. April 2021)

--nobbi-- schrieb:


> Servus,
> hätte mal ne Frage zu einem STEREO 140 HPC TM - 2019, hier ist ja die Sram XG-1275, 10-50 verbaut, die hat ja einen XD Freilauf? Hier könnte ich doch problemlos auf eine 10-52er Kassette wechseln (also z.B.  XG-1299), oder gibt es da was zu beachten?
> 
> vg


Ich meine, dass die Rückwärtskompatibilität, sprich älteres Schaltwerk zu großer Kassette nur bei der AXS gegeben ist. So habe ich es bei der Vorstellung der 10-52 Kassette gelesen. Damit bräuchtest du ein neues Schaltwerk.
Ausprobiert habe ich es aus der Beschreibung bisher nicht.


----------



## jocho (23. April 2021)

Holzmtb schrieb:


> Du wirst nicht umhinkommen die Leitung abzuschneiden. Mit einem „Verbindungsnagel“ kannst du ein anderes Kabel mit durchführen, was denn wiederum als Führung für die neue Arbeitsleistung dient.
> Anschl. verbinden und Bremse entlüften.
> 
> So habe ich das damals gemacht.


Zum Verbinden von 2 Leitungen eignet sich das nette Tool. Damit geht das Durchziehen problemlos, sofern man in der Lage ist, die Anschlüsse neu zu montieren...​
RockShox Rock Shox Reverb Stealth Barb Connector Leitungsverbindungstück - 00.6815.066.030​


----------



## foxdeluxx1988 (26. April 2021)

--nobbi-- schrieb:


> Servus,
> hätte mal ne Frage zu einem STEREO 140 HPC TM - 2019, hier ist ja die Sram XG-1275, 10-50 verbaut, die hat ja einen XD Freilauf? Hier könnte ich doch problemlos auf eine 10-52er Kassette wechseln (also z.B.  XG-1299), oder gibt es da was zu beachten?
> 
> vg


Das würde mich auch interessieren, weiß das jemand hier?
Ich habe allerdings das 2020er Modell, laut SRAM sollte die XG-1299 ja mit der GX Kompatibel sein?

Ich hätte auch noch die Frage woher ich weiß welcher Freilauf auf meinem Rad passt?

Vielen Dank an alle
LG


----------



## Matze_87 (1. Mai 2021)

Servus Leute 

Ich will mir für mein Bike einen erstatz Dämpfer besorgen. Teilweise sind nur ebike optimierte dämpfer zu bekommen. Spielt das eine große Rolle? Weiß jemand was an denen anderst ist? 

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Feiertag


----------



## bfri (2. Mai 2021)

foxdeluxx1988 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren, weiß das jemand hier?
> Ich habe allerdings das 2020er Modell, laut SRAM sollte die XG-1299 ja mit der GX Kompatibel sein?
> 
> Ich hätte auch noch die Frage woher ich weiß welcher Freilauf auf meinem Rad passt?
> ...


Hier steht alles:








						SRAM GX Eagle 2021 mit 520 % Übersetzung im Test – Der Adler hat mit 52 Zähnen jetzt noch größere Flügel
					

SRAM hat seinen Eagle-Schaltgruppen ein Update verpasst und die Bandbreite auf satte 520 % vergrößert. Wir haben die SRAM GX Eagle 2021 getestet.




					enduro-mtb.com
				




Wenn du ein XD Freilauf hast (ab GX), kannst du die Kassette montieren. Dann kommt es noch auf das Schaltwerk an, ob dieses neu genug ist, um mit der breiteren Bandbreite und dem 52er Ritzel umgehen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. Juni 2021)

Ist schonmal jemand die untere Dämpferbefestigungsschraube einfach abgerissen? 

Nach 2 Fahrten: 



Und ist etwas Spiel zwischen Dämpferbuchsen und dem Schräubchen normal? 
*egal ob mit der silbernen oben oder der originalen schwarzen


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. Juni 2021)

Zweiteres scheint ein "übliches" Problem zu sein?


Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Bei mir war es Spiel an der unteren Dämpferbefestigung. Die Schraube hat nicht genug Klemmkraft aufgebaut, so dass die zu klemmende Hülse Spiel zur Schraube hatte.
> Die eigentliche Lagerung der Hülse in den Lagerbuchsen war dadurch wirkungslos.





mav20 schrieb:


> Habe auch immer noch das Problem mit dem klackernden Dämpfer.
> Bei mir hat auch eine neue Schraube nichts gebracht. Habe allerdings die "günstigere" Variante mit Teilenummer 10515 versucht.
> Gibt es sonst noch Lösungsansätze für das Problem?


----------



## Marathoni873 (6. Juni 2021)

Ja, das Thema hatte ich auch (hast mich dazu ja auch schon zitiert). Allerdings war das mit der schwarzen Schraube, die durch den schwarzen Lack alleine schon im Gewinde schwergängig war, so dass das eingebrachte Drehmoment zu einem großen Teil in die Reibung ging und nicht in die Klemmkraft.

Wenn der Lack aber nicht vorhanden ist (wie bei der unlackierten eben), dann sollte bei Einhaltung des richtigen Drehmoments genug Klemmung durch die beiden Carbonwangen aufgebracht werden und das Spiel beseitigt sein. Die Schraube sollte eigentlich nicht abreißen, wenn man mit Drehmomentschlüssel arbeitet.


----------



## UnknownUser (2. August 2021)

Alex321 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich fahre seit Mitte Juni das Cube Stereo 140 27,5 Tm .
> Laufleistung
> ca  800km
> ...



Ist zwar schon was älter, aber bei mir haben sich die Führungen auch aus dem Rahmen rausgearbeitet. Hat jemand Abhilfe?


----------



## Cubie (5. August 2021)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon was älter, aber bei mir haben sich die Führungen auch aus dem Rahmen rausgearbeitet. Hat jemand Abhilfe?


Schreib mal um was es dir genau geht,
du beziehst dich auf einen Post, wo es um das Tretlager und die Bowdenführung geht.

Falls es die Bowdenführung ist, gibt es hier im Thread eine inzwischen mehrmals beschriebene einfache Abstellmaßnahme.


----------



## UnknownUser (5. August 2021)

Cubie schrieb:


> Schreib mal um was es dir genau geht,
> du beziehst dich auf einen Post, wo es um das Tretlager und die Bowdenführung geht.
> 
> Falls es die Bowdenführung ist, gibt es hier im Thread eine inzwischen mehrmals beschriebene einfache Abstellmaßnahme.





Hi. Es geht mir tatsächlich um die Führung hier. Wenn das schon mehrfach diskutiert wurde tut es mir natürlich leid. Bin über die Suche nicht fündig geworden


----------



## rzOne20 (5. August 2021)

Kann es sein das die Cube eigene Steuersätze brauchen?
ICh würde gerne einen mit -1° einbauen, finde aber nichts passendes. Hat das hier schon jemand gemacht?


----------



## Natronator (5. August 2021)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die Cube eigene Steuersätze brauchen?
> ICh würde gerne einen mit -1° einbauen, finde aber nichts passendes. Hat das hier schon jemand gemacht?


Beim Cube Stereo HPC 140 sind Integrierte (IS) Steuersätze verbaut, du kannst nur die passenden Lager tauschen.






						How to: Mit S.H.I.S. zum passenden Steuersatz für Dein Fahrrad
					

Du suchst den richtigen Steuersatz für Dein Bike? Wir erklären Dir die Steuersatz-Systematik S.H.I.S. Schritt für Schritt.




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Cubie (5. August 2021)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1317970
> Hi. Es geht mir tatsächlich um die Führung hier. Wenn das schon mehrfach diskutiert wurde tut es mir natürlich leid. Bin über die Suche nicht fündig geworden


Sekundenkleber ist die Lösung, dann hält die Führung.


----------



## lordover (1. September 2021)

Hallo,
Welche Naben sind in 2019er 140 tm verbaut?
Vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Natronator (1. September 2021)

lordover schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Welche Naben sind in 2019er 140 tm verbaut?
> Vg


Bei mir 2 Gen.


----------



## Hille2001 (1. Oktober 2021)

So heute durfte ich an einem Stereo 140 das BB ausbauen und habe folgendes entdeckt.





Ist das normal so? Sieht aus wie rausgebrochen...


----------



## UnknownUser (3. November 2021)

Wenn was weggebrochen wäre müssten die Reste ja irgendwo im Rahmen sein


----------



## Hille2001 (3. November 2021)

Im Rahmen war nichts was da klappern hätte können,noch Bruchstücke.

Komisch das noch keiner sein Tretlager ersetzt hat ....
So kann man ja nicht sagen ob ab Werk oder evtl bei Montage was passiert ist.


----------



## UnknownUser (3. November 2021)

Also ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Stelle nicht zulaminiert wird.  Allerdings sieht das schon etwas bröckelig aus.....


----------



## cola4 (3. November 2021)

Die Stücke sind durchs treten fein zerrieben worden und haben den Weg nach draussen gefunden. Käsereibe


----------



## Hille2001 (3. November 2021)

wie soll das denn funktionieren wenn das Tretlager eine durchgehende Achse hat? 
die Kurbelwelle trifft doch da gar nicht drauf ...


----------



## cola4 (3. November 2021)

cola4 schrieb:


> Die Stücke sind durchs treten fein zerrieben worden und haben den Weg nach draussen gefunden. Käsereibe


Die Natur findet einen Weg


----------



## UnknownUser (3. November 2021)

Meine Sattelstütze aus dem Hause Cube rappelt fürchterlich. Hat das Problem schon jemand gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krabbelchen (3. November 2021)

Meine rappelt nicht.


----------



## corratec1234 (21. November 2021)

Nabend,

gehe ich recht in der Annahme das im Rahmen ein Pressfit 92 Innenlager verbaut ist?

Dann müsste dieses hier ja das richtige sein oder?








						XT BB-MT800-PA Hollowtech II Press-Fit Innenlager
					

Die neuen DEORE XT Kurbeln FC-M8000 drehen sich in einem überarbeiteten HOLLOWTECH II Innenlager, wahlweise als Press-Fit (BB-MT800-PA) oder Schraub-Typ (MT800). Dank kleinerer und leichterer Lager und eines bereits bei der XTR...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Wackelt an eurer Cube Variostütze auch die Sattelaufnahme etwas hin und her und was habt Ihr dagegen getan?

Gruß


----------



## UnknownUser (22. November 2021)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> gehe ich recht in der Annahme das im Rahmen ein Pressfit 92 Innenlager verbaut ist?
> 
> ...



Siehe zwei Posts weiter oben. Funktion ist immer noch top, aber spiel drin ohne Ende….rappelt schrecklich laut wenn es ruppiger wird


----------



## corratec1234 (22. November 2021)

Nabend,
rappeln tut Sie nicht, allerdings merkt man beim fahren wie der Sattel hin und her dreht.
Das nervt unglaublich.

Das Innenlager ist aber das richtige Lager?

Gruß Mike


----------



## UnknownUser (22. November 2021)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> rappeln tut Sie nicht, allerdings merkt man beim fahren wie der Sattel hin und her dreht.
> Das nervt unglaublich.
> 
> ...



Ich bin leider nicht zu Hause. Sollte passen, aber nagel mich besser nicht drauf fest 😁


----------



## Marathoni873 (23. November 2021)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> rappeln tut Sie nicht, allerdings merkt man beim fahren wie der Sattel hin und her dreht.
> Das nervt unglaublich.
> 
> ...


Davon ausgehend, dass der Rahmen des TM identisch ist zum SL (was er sein sollte), dann ist das Lager das richtige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (25. November 2021)

Guten Abend,

ich danke Dir für die Antwort.

Bei der Stütze werde ich wohl demnächst Ersatz ordern, wenn ein nettes Angebot über den weg läuft.



Gruß Mike


----------



## UnknownUser (25. November 2021)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich danke Dir für die Antwort.
> 
> ...



Wie alt ist das Rad? Ist nicht noch Garantie drauf?


----------



## corratec1234 (25. November 2021)

1,5 Jahre alt...

Hab ich damals in Mainz bei XXL Franz gekauft, wohne aber im Ruhrpott...
Vielleicht übernimmt Meinhövel das, muss ich mal schauen.


----------



## UnknownUser (25. November 2021)

Würde ich mal freundlich fragen. Ich versuch auch mal mein Glück


----------



## TrailsOfMine22 (5. Dezember 2021)

Guten Abend zusammen,
bräuchte mal Tipps und Hilfe zur Verlegung des Sattelstützenzugs inklusive Außenhülle. Ich bekommen die Außenhülle nicht durch den Rahmen damit sie aus dem Sitzrohr wieder raus kommt. Sie bleibt immer irgendwo im Tretlagerbereich hängen. Habe dann mal den Gummistöpsel vom Rahmen genommen und gesehen, dass sich im Rahmeninneren ganz viele Drähte befinden????!!!!! Wieso denn das? Bleibt die Außenhülle daran hängen? Hat jemand schonmal Erfahrung mit der Verlegung gemacht und kann mir helfen? Freue mich auf eure Rückmeldung - danke schonmal!


----------



## Rockside (5. Dezember 2021)

TrailsOfMine22 schrieb:


> Habe dann mal den Gummistöpsel vom Rahmen genommen und gesehen, dass sich im Rahmeninneren ganz viele Drähte befinden????!!!!! Wieso denn das?


Da hat jemand beim Reinigen seine Bürste vergessen? 
Mal im Ernst, habe gehört, daß das die Cube-Antischepper-Maßnahme sein soll.


----------



## TrailsOfMine22 (6. Dezember 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Da hat jemand beim Reinigen seine Bürste vergessen?
> Mal im Ernst, habe gehört, daß das die Cube-Antischepper-Maßnahme sein soll.


Habe meine Bürste schon die ganze Zeit gesucht…😅
Wenn es ne Antischepper Maßnahm ist, funktioniert! Scheppert nix! 👍
Hilft mir nur bei meinem Problem nicht weiter…


----------



## Akerman (6. Dezember 2021)

TrailsOfMine22 schrieb:


> Habe meine Bürste schon die ganze Zeit gesucht…😅
> Wenn es ne Antischepper Maßnahm ist, funktioniert! Scheppert nix! 👍
> Hilft mir nur bei meinem Problem nicht weiter…


so ne Bürste war bei meinem auch drin. Dropper Zug hat trotzdem hin und wieder geklappert  
du könntest probieren vom Steuerrohr aus einen magnetischen Draht bis zum Tretlager durchzuschieben und diesen dann vom Sattelrohr aus mit nem Magneten an nem Stock o.ä. fischen. Wenn der Draht durch ist, diesen nutzen um die Zughülle durchzuziehen. Viel Glück


----------



## Rockside (6. Dezember 2021)

Hilft es etwas, die Kurbel auszubauen, sodaß man am Knick vielleicht mehr sieht?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. Dezember 2021)

TrailsOfMine22 schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> bräuchte mal Tipps und Hilfe zur Verlegung des Sattelstützenzugs inklusive Außenhülle. Ich bekommen die Außenhülle nicht durch den Rahmen damit sie aus dem Sitzrohr wieder raus kommt. Sie bleibt immer irgendwo im Tretlagerbereich hängen. Habe dann mal den Gummistöpsel vom Rahmen genommen und gesehen, dass sich im Rahmeninneren ganz viele Drähte befinden????!!!!! Wieso denn das? Bleibt die Außenhülle daran hängen? Hat jemand schonmal Erfahrung mit der Verlegung gemacht und kann mir helfen? Freue mich auf eure Rückmeldung - danke schonmal!



1. die Bürste raus und später erst wieder rein, sonst geht gar nix.
Dazu Gabel raus und über Steuerrohr die Bürste (=die "vielen Drähte") raus und ganz am Ende wieder rein

2. Dann erst mit dem Staubsauger eine Schnur durchsaugen, dann die Zughülle an der Schnur befestigen, dann durchziehen

2. wenn das nicht reicht: Tretlager raus

3. wenn das nicht reicht: zum Händler und den machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailsOfMine22 (13. Dezember 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> 1. die Bürste raus und später erst wieder rein, sonst geht gar nix.
> Dazu Gabel raus und über Steuerrohr die Bürste (=die "vielen Drähte") raus und ganz am Ende wieder rein
> 
> 2. Dann erst mit dem Staubsauger eine Schnur durchsaugen, dann die Zughülle an der Schnur befestigen, dann durchziehen
> ...


Danke für die Tipps! 👍 Habe Variante Händler gewählt und hab mir den Aufwand für genau 12€ erspart! 😂😂😂👌


----------



## hidyn (2. April 2022)

Wer hat Erfahrung mit dem Bike? "Stereo 140 HPC SLT 27,5"
Positive, Negative, Schwächer, Stärken, Bilder von euren Bikes!
Will mir eines zulegen, wäre hilfreich die Meinung von euch zu bekommen.


----------



## JRo (3. April 2022)

Ich habe das Modell von 2020 (hpc Race) und bin eigentlich bis auf zwei Punkte zufrieden. Sattelstütze hat sehr schnell viel Spiel bekommen (ist halt eine günstige) und die hintere Bremsleitung hat unter dem Tretlager die Farbe vom Rahmen abgescheuert. Dort kann man aber beim Putzen regelmäßig schauen und dann geht das auch. Ansonsten läuft es gut.


----------



## andreas_w (17. April 2022)

Hier ist schon mal ein Bild vom 2022 Modell


----------



## andreas_w (17. April 2022)

Ich bin zuvor ein 2006er Stumpjumper gefahren. Der Vergleich zu einem 16 Jahre alten Bike hinkt natürlich etwas. Es fährt sich besser... Bin aber noch nicht viel gefahren. Mit dem Stumpi war ich zufrieden, aber die aktuellen Preise waren mir einfach zu heftig. Hier kommt schon das erste große Plus: Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis
Nachdem ich wenig wiege zwei weitere Pluspunkte
geringes Gewicht: 13.2kg (Größe M, nachgewogen, mit Schläuchen, ohne Pedale, tubeless kannst du vermutlich die 12.9 erreichen)
Dämpfung komplett einstellbar, Gabel und Hinterbau sprechen sensibel an. Der Grip Dämpfer im Race war für mich auch komplett offen noch überdämpft.

Der Dämpfer sitzt ziemlich tief. Obwohl der mit Trunnion ziemlich breit baut, komme ich mit dem Knie da nicht dran.

Was mir nicht so ganz gefällt:
Die extrem leichte Bremse passt nicht so ganz zum Bike mit Fox36 und Float X. Könnte etwas mehr Biss vertragen. Aber vielleicht ist die auch noch nicht ganz eingefahren und bei meinem Gewicht auch nicht so relevant. Mir sind aber trotzdem Bremsen mit hartem Druckpunkt lieber.
Die Züge könnten besser verlegt sein. Für mich vorne zu lang und die Bremsleitung kommt hinten den Speichen schon ziemlich nahe. Da kommt vielleicht noch ein Kabelbinder hin.

War mir gar nicht gefallen hat, ist die Montagequalität. Aber das liegt auch am Händler oder dem Werkstattmitarbeiter. So sollte ein Rad nicht an den Kunden gehen.

Hinterachse nur locker angezogen
Kettenführung falsch eingestellt. War nach hinten verdreht und hat in den kleinen Gängen oben gestriffen, sobald man sich auf das Bike gesetzt hat.
Vorbau bei Carbonlenker trotz Montagepaste zugeknallt. Auf dem Lenker stehen zwar 8Nm (was ich kaum glauben konnte) aber deshalb muss ich das nicht zuknallen. Der Vorbau hat auch nur 6nm max. Ich habe eine Schraube 90 Grad aufgedreht, war erstaunt wie fest das war und hab dann mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel wieder zugedreht. Hat bei 4Nm sofort Knack gemacht. Danach habe ich alle Schrauben neu angezogen. Die Bremsen waren links und rechts deutlich unterschiedlich fest angezogen. Der rechte Griff war auch nicht ganz draufgeschoben.

Der Lenker hat ziemlich viel Upsweep. Ich habe den etwas nach hinten gedreht und habe jetzt normalen Upsweep und mehr Backsweep.

Wenn dein Händler nur ein anderes Modell als das SLT in der Ausstellung hat, solltest du beachten, dass die sich durch die verschieden Lenker in der Sitzposition deutlich unterscheiden können. Beim Race hatte ich das Gefühl, dass es in M zu groß ist. Das SLT hat gepasst. Der Sattel kann natürlich auch noch was ausmachen. Den finde ich für einen Leichtbausattel auch recht bequem.


----------



## andreas_w (17. April 2022)

PS: Keine Washer zwischen Carbonkurbel und Pedal. Das gehört für mich mit dazu. Aber die habe ich dann noch gratis bekommen. Liegt vielleicht auch an der Werkstatt, dass da beim Tausch der Pedale die Washer vergessen wurden.


----------



## goldberg1888 (17. April 2022)

andreas_w schrieb:


> Ich bin zuvor ein 2006er Stumpjumper gefahren. Der Vergleich zu einem 16 Jahre alten Bike hinkt natürlich etwas. Es fährt sich besser... Bin aber noch nicht viel gefahren. Mit dem Stumpi war ich zufrieden, aber die aktuellen Preise waren mir einfach zu heftig. Hier kommt schon das erste große Plus: Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis
> Nachdem ich wenig wiege zwei weitere Pluspunkte
> geringes Gewicht: 13.2kg (Größe M, nachgewogen, mit Schläuchen, ohne Pedale, tubeless kannst du vermutlich die 12.9 erreichen)
> Dämpfung komplett einstellbar, Gabel und Hinterbau sprechen sensibel an. Der Grip Dämpfer im Race war für mich auch komplett offen noch überdämpft.
> ...


Hast du da nicht reklamiert... das ist in meinen Augen kein Fachbetrieb... der sowas rausgibt.


----------



## andreas_w (17. April 2022)

Beschwert habe ich mich schon. Aber bei 1h Anfahrt habe ich das dann lieber selber gemacht. Da bin bin ich mir dann auch sicher, dass es danach in Ordnung ist. Die Räder sind momentan schwer zu bekommen. Sonst hätte ich das Bike lieber beim Händler um die Ecke gekauft.


----------



## hidyn (17. April 2022)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Habe mir jetzt eines zugelegt, habe auch 90km fahren müssen, weil im Nürnberger raum keins zu haben war. Der hintere Bremsleitung habe ich gleich einen Kabelbinder verpasst. Habe einen anderen Lenker mitgenommen mit 35mm Rise. Eine erste Testfahrt habe ich schon gemacht, war nicht unzufrieden, muss noch mit den Einstellungen etwas spielen. Bremse ruckelt etwas, werde mal eine andere Bremsscheibe probieren. Das Bike war vom Händler gut aufgebaut, habe auch alle Anzugsdrehmomente kontrolliert.
​Da war es noch Sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreas_w (18. April 2022)

Das Ruckeln kenne ich. Wenn es mehrfach je Umdrehung kommt, sind noch Grate vom Lasern an der Scheibe. Das sollte sich geben. Könnte auch ein Knick oder eine schlecht geschliffene
 Scheibe sein. Ich hatte mal eine SRAM Scheibe mit 5/100 Dickenschwankung und sehr deutlich sichtbaren Riefen vom Schleifen. Die war bei einer 4-Kolben Code fast nicht fahrbar und hat sich auch nicht eingefahren. Erst die 3. Scheibe war ok.

Die Scheiben bei meinem Bike waren aber ok. Absolut kein Ruckeln.


----------



## andreas_w (18. April 2022)

Was mir noch gefällt ist, dass zumindest am Rahmen alle Anzugsmomente draufstehen. Sehr praktisch.


----------



## andreas_w (18. April 2022)

Deine vordere Bremsleitung sieht auch richtig abgelängt aus. Auch die Schaltung und die hintere Bremse scheinen verbunden zu sein. Die Sattelstütze ist ähnlich weit drin wie bei mir. Trotzdem steht der Zug nicht weit über. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dein Händler da nochmal Hand angelegt hat. Sieht auf den ersten Blick schon mal deutlich aufgeräumter aus als bei mir.


----------



## hidyn (18. April 2022)

Eine Vorderansicht.


----------



## andreas_w (19. April 2022)

Gestern bin ich dann die erste Tour gefahren. Die Bremse greift inzwischen richtig gut. Auf einem Wurzeltrail habe ich den Unterschied zu meinem alten Bike erst so richtig gespürt. Mit dem alten hat es nicht so wirklich Spass gemacht (Fox Triad und Marzocchi Bomber mit Stahlfeder). Das neue bügelt fast alles glatt. Hat allerdings auch 3cm mehr Federweg. Mir ist da aber noch aufgefallen, dass der Float X deutlich lauter ist als der alte Dämpfer. Wenn der so richtig arbeitet, fängt es zu pfeifen oder quieken an. Hört man auch schon beim normalen Einfedern im Stand, aber nicht so laut. Die Sattelstütze macht das Geräusch auch, nur mit höherer Frequenz. Die Gabel ist dagegen lautlos.


----------



## andreas_w (20. April 2022)

Das pfeifende Geräusch ist bei machen Fox Teilen wohl normal und kommt von der Oberflächenbehandlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hidyn (24. April 2022)

Erste Ernüchterungen mit den Bike, hatte fürchterliche knarz Geräusche bei Belastung.

Kurbel raus, sauber gemacht frisches Fett drauf, Kettenblatt gewechselt (Oval 30T) eingebaut, kein Erfolg. Hinter-bau Lagerverschraubungen rausgenommen gefettet, (Lager und Schrauben wahren komplett Trocken) wieder kein Erfolg. Das selbe Spiel mit den Steuersatz, alles wie gehabt.

Habe dann den Hinter-bau, Umlenkhebel ausgebaut und komplett zerlegt. Teile genau angeschaut. Habe an allen Teile reib und Druckstellen um die Verschraubungen herum gesehen. Überstände teilweise Lack und Alu, sehr schlechte Verarbeitung. Alle Überstände beseitigt, so dass sich nichts mehr berührt, nur noch da wo es soll. Eingefettet, zusammengebaut und es war Ruhe.

Hoffentlich bleibt es so!

Kann mir jetzt den preisunterschied zu den etwas treueren Bikes erklären!

 Kein Vergleich zu Liteville, sogar Canyon ist besser verarbeitet.


----------



## UnknownUser (6. Mai 2022)

Ich hab heute gesehen, dass sich unterm Tretlager die Leitungsführung durchgescheuert hat und sich die Leitung ins Carbon einarbeitet. Hat das schon jemand gehabt? Ist das dramatisch?


----------



## jocho (6. Mai 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Hat das schon jemand gehabt?


Servus, ja, hat einen neuen Rahmen gegeben (war bei mir nach 4 Monaten aufgetreten). War dann ein Rahmen vom Folgejahr, da der aus dem Jahr nicht mehr verfügbar war...


----------



## jocho (6. Mai 2022)

Also auf Garantie muss ich noch ergänzen. Ob das jetzt kritisch ist, schwer zu sagen... Ich würde es nicht akzeptieren..


----------



## jocho (6. Mai 2022)

Wobei, wenn ich dein Foto anschaue, ist das nochmal anders als bei mir. Bei mir hat sich wirklich die Leitung auf der freien Länge am tiefsten Punkt beim Einfedern eingearbeitet. Das war eine richtige Rille...
Bei dir hat sich ja nur die Kante vom Loch etwas abgearbeitet, wenn ich es richtig sehe..


----------



## UnknownUser (6. Mai 2022)

Ja genau. Ist nur unten an der Kante. Rad ist 2 Jahre und 11 Monate alt und sollte grad eigentlich aus dem Leasing ausgelöst werden. Beim Pedalieren knarzt/knackt es zudem seit heute fürchterlich


----------



## jocho (7. Mai 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Beim Pedalieren knarzt/knackt es zudem seit heute fürchterlich


Tretlager zerlegen, reinigen (also Kurbel raus, nicht das Lager selbst), Hinterbau zerlegen und reinigen.... das Übliche...


----------



## Natronator (8. Mai 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Ja genau. Ist nur unten an der Kante. Rad ist 2 Jahre und 11 Monate alt und sollte grad eigentlich aus dem Leasing ausgelöst werden. Beim Pedalieren knarzt/knackt es zudem seit heute fürchterlich


Für den Zeitraum des Bikeleasing hast du über den Leasing Partner (bei mir ist es die Firma Bikeleasing) eine Versicherung die alle Schäden am Rahmen abdeckt. Auch mutwillige Beschädigungen. Sollte Cube das nicht über Kulanz regeln wollen würde ich das dem Leasing Partner parallel als Schaden melden. Schau mal in deine Unterlagen, dort müsste alles drinstehen.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## UnknownUser (9. Mai 2022)

So sieht man es nochmal besser. Ob das irgendwann zu Problemen führen könnte, kann ich nicht beurteilen.....


----------



## Gixxa06 (9. Mai 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Ja genau. Ist nur unten an der Kante. Rad ist 2 Jahre und 11 Monate alt und sollte grad eigentlich aus dem Leasing ausgelöst werden. Beim Pedalieren knarzt/knackt es zudem seit heute fürchterlich


Das Knarzen kann auch von der hinteren Steckachse kommen. War bei meiner Frau ihrem Sting 140 letzte Woche auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UnknownUser (9. Mai 2022)

Gixxa06 schrieb:


> Das Knarzen kann auch von der hinteren Steckachse kommen. War bei meiner Frau ihrem Sting 140 letzte Woche auch so.


War auch so..... :-D


----------



## Rockside (9. Mai 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Ja genau. Ist nur unten an der Kante. Rad ist 2 Jahre und 11 Monate alt und sollte grad eigentlich aus dem Leasing ausgelöst werden. Beim Pedalieren knarzt/knackt es zudem seit heute fürchterlich


Wegen der Schleifstelle kan man eine Schutzfolie drüberkleben, um weiteres Schubbern am Rahmen zu verhindern.

Das Knarrzen könnte durch lose Hinterbaulager kommen. Das hatte ich an meinem alten Stereo 140 SL auch mal gehabt. Diese Hinterbaulagerschrauben sollte man gelegentlich mal kontrollieren, aber nur mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel und mit den aufgedruckten Nm-Angaben, sonst könnte es zu Schäden kommen. 
Ohne das geprüft zu haben, würde ich damit nicht weiterfahren.


----------



## UnknownUser (9. Mai 2022)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Wegen der Schleifstelle kan man eine Schutzfolie drüberkleben, um weiteres Schubbern am Rahmen zu verhindern.
> 
> Das Knarrzen könnte durch lose Hinterbaulager kommen. Das hatte ich an meinem alten Stereo 140 SL auch mal gehabt. Diese Hinterbaulagerschrauben sollte man gelegentlich mal kontrollieren, aber nur mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel und mit den aufgedruckten Nm-Angaben, sonst könnte es zu Schäden kommen.
> Ohne das geprüft zu haben, würde ich damit nicht weiterfahren.



Ja war in der Tat so, dass das Rad beim Service war, da es über Jobrad lief. Wollte letzten Endes den Hinterbau auseinander nehmen und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Steckachse viel zu stramm angezogen war. Etwas gelöst und es war weg....Da ich die niemals so anballern würde, wäre ich da als letztes drauf gekommen.


----------



## Rockside (9. Mai 2022)

Die Hinterbauschrauben mit nem Drehmo zu prüfen sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen, wenn einem die Sache wert ist.


----------



## UnknownUser (9. Mai 2022)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Die Hinterbauschrauben mit nem Drehmo zu prüfen sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen, wenn einem die Sache wert ist.



Wenn ein Rad in der Werkstatt war, sollte man davon ausgehen, dass geschultes Personal darauf achtet. Sicherlich passieren immer mal Fehler.....generell erwarte ich aber, dass auf korrekte Drehmomente geachtet wird.

Edit: über die Scheuerstelle habe ich ein wenig AMS Rahmenschutzfolie drüber geklebt. Auch wenn sich das da ein wenig eingearbeitet hat glaube ich nicht, dass das mal Probleme machen wird.


----------



## andreas_w (10. Mai 2022)

Von der Bremse (MT8 mit Storm HC) bin ich inzwischen nicht mehr so begeistert. Vorne kommt es nach dem Einbremsen zu einem Stottern und die Bremse könnte noch etwas kräftiger zupacken. Man hört das Stottern eher als dass man es spürt. Was man deutlich spürt, ist die eher geringe Bremsleistung. Hinten ist es ok. Werde mal eine Scheibe mit gleichmäßigerer Lochung probieren.


----------



## hidyn (10. Mai 2022)

Habe das Stottern vorne mit der Storm HC auch gehabt, XLC Scheibe draufgemacht, wesentlich besser, Bremsleistung ist ok. Knarzgeräusche sind wieder aufgetreten, Umlenkhebel zerlegt und Lager ausgebaut. Hauptlagersitz auf der linken Seite unrund, unteres Lager wird zwar fest oberes Lager liegt nur lose darauf.
Händler angeschrieben und um neuen Umlenkhebel gebeten, mal abwarten wie Cube reagiert.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. Mai 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Ich hab heute gesehen, dass sich unterm Tretlager die Leitungsführung durchgescheuert hat und sich die Leitung ins Carbon einarbeitet. Hat das schon jemand gehabt? Ist das dramatisch?


Passiert bei dem Rad immer.

1. mal da unter dem Tretlager
2. oberhalb des Tretlagers durch die Bremsleitung (links Seite vom Radl, beim Drehpunkt der Kettenstrebe)

Ich würde beides abkleben mit SlapperTape/MasticTape.
Gut ists auf jeden Fall nicht, ne?


----------



## UnknownUser (31. Mai 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Passiert bei dem Rad immer.
> 
> 1. mal da unter dem Tretlager
> 2. oberhalb des Tretlagers durch die Bremsleitung (links Seite vom Radl, beim Drehpunkt der Kettenstrebe)
> ...



Ja schon ist anders. Nicht sonderlich durchdacht. Vor allem ist die Gummitülle meines Erachtens nach einfach auch falsch rum.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (2. Juni 2022)

Hallo Cube Community,

beim Händler unserer Wahl ist meinem Sohn (12) und mir das Stereo 140 HPC Race in 27.5 in's Auge gefallen. Lt. Cube Webseite ist das Bike Kategorie 4 und ermöglicht auch Bikepark Einsätze und Sprünge bis zu einer Höhe von 1/2 m. Bikepark ist für uns hauptsächlich Trails über Stock und Stein fahren und mit max. Sprüngen von bis zu einem 1/2 m.

Das Bike ist schön leicht, handlich und der Junior fühlte sich gleich pudelwohl darauf.

Was sagt Ihr dazu? Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Bike oder Kinder die das Bike auch für ähnliche Einsätze nutzen?

Der Händler winkt eher ab, keine Ahnung warum.

Thanks
Oli


----------



## UnknownUser (2. Juni 2022)

Weil Kategorie 4 bei Cube keine Parkfreigabe beinhaltet.


----------



## UnknownUser (3. Juni 2022)

Weiß jemand was ich für einen Freilaufkörper fahren kann wenn ich auf 1x12 (Shimano) umrüste? Felge ist Atac Duroc. Stereo 140 von 2019


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. Juni 2022)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Der Händler winkt eher ab, keine Ahnung warum.


Er wahrscheinlich auch nicht.

Ist ein ideales Rad für kleine, leichte Menschen, nicht so schwere Aufbauten, kurzes Sitzrohr, in 27,5,... fahren bei uns jede Menge leichte Frauen und Kinder.
Auch im Park.

Parkfreigabe blablabla ist völlig egal, wenn der Rahmen kaputt ist (wird bei dem 12 jährigen eh nicht so leicht passieren), sagt man halt es war außerhalb des Bikeparks. 



Spoiler



Garantie ist bei Cube eh nicht gerade lang, also das ist eh egal, dafür gibts die Rahmen auch günstig (600-800€) im Netz.


----------



## Natronator (4. Juni 2022)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Hallo Cube Community,
> 
> beim Händler unserer Wahl ist meinem Sohn (12) und mir das Stereo 140 HPC Race in 27.5 in's Auge gefallen. Lt. Cube Webseite ist das Bike Kategorie 4 und ermöglicht auch Bikepark Einsätze und Sprünge bis zu einer Höhe von 1/2 m. Bikepark ist für uns hauptsächlich Trails über Stock und Stein fahren und mit max. Sprüngen von bis zu einem 1/2 m.
> 
> ...


Ich selbst fahre das HPC TM im dritten Jahr. Ich wiege Fahrfertig 82-83 kg. und nutze das Bike selbst ungefähr so wie du den Eistzzewck für deinen Sohn beschreibst, natürlich ist das TM etwas anders ausgestattet, aber es macht all diese Dinge problemlos mit.


----------



## UnknownUser (4. Juni 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Er wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
> 
> Ist ein ideales Rad für kleine, leichte Menschen, nicht so schwere Aufbauten, kurzes Sitzrohr, in 27,5,... fahren bei uns jede Menge leichte Frauen und Kinder.
> Auch im Park.
> ...



Das war ja auch eine Antwort auf die Frage warum der Händler eher abwinkt. Ich fahr das Rad selber in jedem Terrain. Ist halt ein guter Allrounder. Und mit der eher konservativen Geo kommen halt auch sehr viele zu recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (6. Juni 2022)

Das Bike ist seit Samstag zu Hause und die ersten Fahrten sind vielversprechend. Jetzt kommt noch eine geeignetere Bereifung drauf und dann geht es nächste Woche vier Tage nach Serfaus. 🙂


----------



## UnknownUser (6. Juli 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> So sieht man es nochmal besser. Ob das irgendwann zu Problemen führen könnte, kann ich nicht beurteilen.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1474366



Bekommt man die Leitungsführung irgendwo als Ersatzteil?


----------



## jocho (6. Juli 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Bekommt man die Leitungsführung irgendwo als Ersatzteil?


Müsste es bei Bike Discount geben..


----------



## UnknownUser (6. Juli 2022)

jocho schrieb:


> Müsste es bei Bike Discount geben..



Da bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden oder ich suche falsch 😑


----------



## bfri (6. Juli 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Da bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden oder ich suche falsch 😑


Ist es das hier?


			https://www.bike24.de/p1185873.html


----------



## jocho (6. Juli 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Da bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden oder ich suche falsch 😑











						Kabeldurchführung für Sattelrohr mit Dropper Post
					

Material     Gummi     Farbe     schwarz       Lieferumfang     1 Zugdurchführung




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## UnknownUser (6. Juli 2022)

bfri schrieb:


> Ist es das hier?
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1185873.html



Leider nein. Das ist ne Abdeckung falls ein Zug entfällt. Das ist auch für die älteren Stereo Modelle….damals, als Cube noch vernünftige Leitungsführungen zum Einschrauben hatte 😜


----------



## UnknownUser (6. Juli 2022)

jocho schrieb:


> Kabeldurchführung für Sattelrohr mit Dropper Post
> 
> 
> Material     Gummi     Farbe     schwarz       Lieferumfang     1 Zugdurchführung
> ...



Das sieht tatsächlich genau so aus. 😉


----------



## UnknownUser (23. Juli 2022)

N’Abend. Hat mal jemand ne 160er Gabel verbaut? Harmoniert das noch vernünftig?


----------



## chubv (20. August 2022)

@hidyn & @andreas_w 
Gibt's neue Erfahrungen mit dem Stereo 140 HPC SLT 27,5? Seid ihr noch zufrieden damit?
Ich möchte mir auch eines zulegen und habe gestern Abend einige Zeit verbracht um den richtigen Händler zu finden, der noch eines hat ... noc dazu in Größe M. Fündig bin ich jedenenfalls geworden und es ist vorerst für mich reserviert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UnknownUser (20. August 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> @hidyn & @andreas_w
> Gibt's neue Erfahrungen mit dem Stereo 140 HPC SLT 27,5? Seid ihr noch zufrieden damit?
> Ich möchte mir auch eines zulegen und habe gestern Abend einige Zeit verbracht um den richtigen Händler zu finden, der noch eines hat ... noc dazu in Größe M. Fündig bin ich jedenenfalls geworden und es ist vorerst für mich reserviert.



Fakt ist halt, dass mehr Preis Leistung nicht geht. Die Rahmen scheinen jetzt nicht sonderlich lamgleblich, aber ich glaub das ist bei anderen Herstellern nicht besser


----------



## hidyn (21. August 2022)

Hi chubv,
mittlerweile bin ich zufrieden. Nachdem ich die Nacharbeiten am schlecht verarbeiteten Hinterbau fast alle gemacht habe, funktioniert es gut. Hab immer noch ein leichtes Knarzen, wenn eine Steigung kommt. Gestern mal das Hinterrad ausgebaut, den Sitz der Steckachse nachgearbeitet, (Sitz und Steckachse passten die Winkel nicht zusammen) werte es Morgen mal Testen.
Gabel und Dämpfen Einstellungen braucht einige Zeit bis Du das richtige Setup gefunden hast.
Wie UnknownUser schrieb, Preis-Leistung ist richtig gut.


----------



## UnknownUser (21. August 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> Hi chubv,
> mittlerweile bin ich zufrieden. Nachdem ich die Nacharbeiten am schlecht verarbeiteten Hinterbau fast alle gemacht habe, funktioniert es gut. Hab immer noch ein leichtes Knarzen, wenn eine Steigung kommt. Gestern mal das Hinterrad ausgebaut, den Sitz der Steckachse nachgearbeitet, (Sitz und Steckachse passten die Winkel nicht zusammen) werte es Morgen mal Testen.
> Gabel und Dämpfen Einstellungen braucht einige Zeit bis Du das richtige Setup gefunden hast.
> Wie UnknownUser schrieb, Preis-Leistung ist richtig gut.



Ja das mit dem Set Up stimmt. Anti Squat ist hier ein Fremdwort. Der Hinterbau gibt den Federweg beim Pedalieren viel zu schnell frei.


----------



## Cubie (23. August 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Fakt ist halt, dass mehr Preis Leistung nicht geht. Die Rahmen scheinen jetzt nicht sonderlich lamgleblich, aber ich glaub das ist bei anderen Herstellern nicht besser


So ein quatsch die Aussage, 
der Rahmen ist super robust und auch langlebig.


----------



## chubv (25. August 2022)

Verwendet vielleicht jemand Fidlock Flaschen und kann mir sagen welche Größe bei einem M Rahmen passt?


----------



## UnknownUser (25. August 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Verwendet vielleicht jemand Fidlock Flaschen und kann mir sagen welche Größe bei einem M Rahmen passt?



Beim M Rahmen passt die mittlere Flasche (also die mit dem Deckel) auf jeden Fall. Die ganz große bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## chubv (25. August 2022)

Mit Deckel gibt es 450ml, 590ml und 800ml. ;-)
Gut, die Große wird nicht passen aber ob 450 oder 590 passen wäre interessant.


----------



## UnknownUser (25. August 2022)

Stimmt die Flaschen wurden mal geändert  Damals hatten die kleinen und großen keinen Deckel. 590ml passt definitiv. Mit abgeschnittenem Deckel geht die auch soeben in meinen S-Rahmen ;-)


----------



## chubv (25. August 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Stimmt die Flaschen wurden mal geändert  Damals hatten die kleinen und großen keinen Deckel. 590ml passt definitiv. Mit abgeschnittenem Deckel geht die auch soeben in meinen S-Rahmen ;-)


Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UnknownUser (26. August 2022)

Hat zufällig mal wer n Coil verbaut und könnte mir sagen, was da so passt? Bin ich mal so gar nicht im Bilde


----------



## chubv (1. September 2022)

Heute konnte ich mein 140er HPC SLT abholen.





Mal eine Frage zur Kurbel da die ja aus Carbon ist ... muss ich mir Sorgen bei Aufsetzern machen?


----------



## Krabbelchen (1. September 2022)

An den Kurbel Armen sollte solche Protektoren sein.


----------



## chubv (1. September 2022)

Danke, werde ich morgen ansehen.


----------



## UnknownUser (2. September 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich mein 140er HPC SLT abholen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1543509
> 
> ...



Sieht sehr geil aus! Viel Spaß mit dem Rad


----------



## chubv (2. September 2022)

Krabbelchen schrieb:


> An den Kurbel Armen sollte solche Protektoren sein.


Ich habe eben nachgesehen. Auf meinen Kurbeln ist so etwas nicht drauf. Allerdings scheint das auch nicht dabei gewesen zu sein. Der Händler hat mir alles überreicht was er mit dem Rad mitbekommt.

Dann werde ich mir wohl welche bestellen. Sind die herstellerspezifisch oder kann ich da "jeden" Schutz nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hidyn (2. September 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich mein 140er HPC SLT abholen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1543509
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch und viel Spaß


----------



## Krabbelchen (2. September 2022)

Die Protektoren von Sram sehen am Besten aus, es passen aber auch andere.


----------



## UnknownUser (2. September 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich mein 140er HPC SLT abholen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1543509
> 
> ...



Und doch kein Fidlock geworden wie ich sehe?


----------



## chubv (2. September 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Und doch kein Fidlock geworden wie ich sehe?


Diesen (+ Flasche) gab's vom Händler dazu. Einem geschenkten Gaul ... Wurde aber bereits demontiert. Mal sehen ob überhaupt ein Halter drauf kommt. Ich fahre eh meistens mit Trinkblase im HipPack. 😉


----------



## chubv (2. September 2022)

Krabbelchen schrieb:


> Die Protektoren von Sram sehen am Besten aus, es passen aber auch andere.


Danke. Ich habe mal Race Face und andere bestellt. Mal sehen welche es dann werden.


----------



## chubv (2. September 2022)

Die ersten Änderungen sind gemacht:

Crankbrothers Stamp 3
Garmin Halter
TF Sensor
Mud Guard
"Kabelsalat" geordnet
Flaschenhalter demontiert

Fehlen noch:

SQLab Sattel > schon daheim (Da muss ich allersings noch auf eine Klemmplatte warten. Derzeit oval ich brauche aber rund. Bestellt ist sie.) Mit dem aktuellen Sattel möchte ich nicht lange fahren. 🙄
SRAM Griffe (etwas Dicker als die Montierten) > Sind bestellt
Umrüsten auf tubeless > Ventile sind bestellt (Der Händler hat mir welche dazu gegeben, aber die sind silber ... geht ja gar nicht auf dem Bike 🤣)

Die Bremsen sind eingebremst ... morgen Vormittag möchte ich die erste Runde drehen.


----------



## Ritzibi (2. September 2022)

Hat das 2018er Stereo 140 TM eigentlich schon ne DUB Kurbel?


----------



## glitzi7 (2. September 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,

Am Montag habe ich mein Stereo 140 HPC TM gegen ein Stereo 120 HPC SLT getauscht.

Echt geiles Teil, und mein 2019er Stereo 140 sucht nun einen neuen Besitzer (gerne PM)


----------



## rider1970 (2. September 2022)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Hat das 2018er Stereo 140 TM eigentlich schon ne DUB Kurbel?



Nein, meins hatte keine dub


----------



## UnknownUser (2. September 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Die ersten Änderungen sind gemacht:
> 
> Crankbrothers Stamp 3
> Garmin Halter
> ...


Welchen Garminhalter hast du drauf? TF-Sensor…nicht schlecht. Der eine fährt damit XC Rennen, der andere prügelt den Bock durch Bikeparks….wirklich sehr vielseitig 😜 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chubv (2. September 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Welchen Garminhalter hast du drauf? TF-Sensor…nicht schlecht. Der eine fährt damit XC Rennen, der andere prügelt den Bock durch Bikeparks….wirklich sehr vielseitig 😜 😊


Das ist der Garminhalter. Den habe ich auf meinen anderen Bikes auch und bin super zufrieden damit.


			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0832RPK46/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


Das ist übrigens der TF Sensor ... kostet nicht die Welt und macht was er soll. 


			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B085NMQ5QR/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Cubie (3. September 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Die ersten Änderungen sind gemacht:
> 
> Crankbrothers Stamp 3
> Garmin Halter
> ...


Sehr schönes Bike, wirst viel Spaß daran haben.
Fahre es seit fast 3 Jahren und bin immer noch absolut happy damit.

Da du auf Garmin setzt, würde ich dir den Radsensor bzw. Speed Sensor empfehlen. Die Qualität der Aufzeichnung nimmt zu und besonders die Einstellung "Auto-Pause" funktioniert erst damit zuverlässig.


----------



## UnknownUser (3. September 2022)

Cubie schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike, wirst viel Spaß daran haben.
> Fahre es seit fast 3 Jahren und bin immer noch absolut happy damit.
> 
> Da du auf Garmin setzt, würde ich dir den Radsensor bzw. Speed Sensor empfehlen. Die Qualität der Aufzeichnung nimmt zu und besonders die Einstellung "Auto-Pause" funktioniert erst damit zuverlässig.



Das stimmt. Autopause bei Garmin ist nicht so prall. Fände es cool, wenn man das etwas einstellen könnte


----------



## chubv (3. September 2022)

Cubie schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike, wirst viel Spaß daran haben.
> Fahre es seit fast 3 Jahren und bin immer noch absolut happy damit.
> 
> Da du auf Garmin setzt, würde ich dir den Radsensor bzw. Speed Sensor empfehlen. Die Qualität der Aufzeichnung nimmt zu und besonders die Einstellung "Auto-Pause" funktioniert erst damit zuverlässig.


Danke für den Tipp mit der Autopause bzw. dem Sensor. Die habe ich deaktiviert, nachdem ich im Sommer bei einer Tour schieben musste. Da fehlten mir dann einige km und hm.


----------



## chubv (4. September 2022)

Bei mir wurde es der Race Face Kurbelschutz. Die Günstigen passen zwar auch aber das Meterial ist wesentlich dünner.


----------



## Cubie (5. September 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit der Autopause bzw. dem Sensor. Die habe ich deaktiviert, nachdem ich im Sommer bei einer Tour schieben musste. Da fehlten mir dann einige km und hm.


Genau das Problem hatte ich auch!
 Ist mit dem Speed Sensor gelöst, da die Radumdrehung in die Berechnung mit eingeht.


----------



## Cubie (5. September 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Autopause bei Garmin ist nicht so prall. Fände es cool, wenn man das etwas einstellen könnte


Wie gesagt die Lösung ist der Speed Sensor, da hier die Aufzeichnung weiterläuft solange sich das Rad deht.

Problem bei der Autopause ist einfach,  sobald der GPS Kontakt mal nicht vorhanden ist ( Wald / Dichtes Blätterwerk , Berge / Täler / Schluchten ) geht die Autopause rein und verfälscht die Tourdaten.


----------



## UnknownUser (5. September 2022)

Cubie schrieb:


> Wie gesagt die Lösung ist der Speed Sensor, da hier die Aufzeichnung weiterläuft solange sich das Rad deht.
> 
> Problem bei der Autopause ist einfach,  sobald der GPS Kontakt mal nicht vorhanden ist ( Wald / Dichtes Blätterwerk , Berge / Täler / Schluchten ) geht die Autopause rein und verfälscht die Tourdaten.



Ja ist ja auch nachvollziehbar, aber andere kriegen das leider besser hin. Mein Edge ist schon 10 Jahre alt und es ist heute das gleiche wie damals


----------



## chubv (5. September 2022)

Cubie schrieb:


> Problem bei der Autopause ist einfach,  sobald der GPS Kontakt mal nicht vorhanden ist ( Wald / Dichtes Blätterwerk , Berge / Täler / Schluchten ) geht die Autopause rein und verfälscht die Tourdaten.


Bzw. wenn man bei Schiebe-/Tragepassagen zu langsam, also under der Mindestgeschwindigkeit, ist ... dann bleibt er auch in Autopause. Eigrntlich ärgerlich/unverständlich sofern ein GPS Signal da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chubv (5. September 2022)

Hat jemand beim Stereo 140 HPC SLT 27,5 vielleicht den Sattel auf einen mit runden Streben getauscht?

Der vom Werk aus Verbaute hat ovale Streben. Ich habe zwar eine obere Klemmplatte für runde Streben zu der Sattelstütze gefunden, aber wenn ich die untere Klemmplatte an meinen SQLab Sattel halte dann passt der da auch nicht zu 100% hinein. Fox meinte, dass e für unten nix anderes gibt.


----------



## Ritzibi (7. September 2022)

Wollbuchse schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe das 2018er Modell vom Stereo 140 TM.
> 
> Was mich mittlerweile extrem stört, ist der laute Freilauf der Newmen Felgen...hat den schon jemand evtl. mit Fett leiser bekommen?


Das würde mich auch interessieren.
Hat der Freilauf eigentlich Zahnscheibe oder Sperrklinke?


----------



## UnknownUser (7. September 2022)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren.
> Hat der Freilauf eigentlich Zahnscheibe oder Sperrklinke?











						LOUD HUBS RETTET LEBEN Sticker von Crankpushers
					

Entdecke einzigartige Designs von unabhängigen Künstlern. Genau dein Ding.




					www.redbubble.com
				




Dieser Aufkleber behebt das Problem, zumindest mental


----------



## Ritzibi (7. September 2022)

UnknownUser schrieb:


> LOUD HUBS RETTET LEBEN Sticker von Crankpushers
> 
> 
> Entdecke einzigartige Designs von unabhängigen Künstlern. Genau dein Ding.
> ...


Schön, wenn der mental dann doch nicht hilft?


----------



## Ritzibi (7. September 2022)

Mal was anderes:
Gibt es hierfür schon eine dauerhaft haltbare Lösung.


----------



## UnknownUser (7. September 2022)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> Gibt es hierfür schon eine dauerhaft haltbare Lösung.
> Anhang anzeigen 1546748



Würth Klebfix.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chubv (7. September 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Hat jemand beim Stereo 140 HPC SLT 27,5 vielleicht den Sattel auf einen mit runden Streben getauscht?
> 
> Der vom Werk aus Verbaute hat ovale Streben. Ich habe zwar eine obere Klemmplatte für runde Streben zu der Sattelstütze gefunden, aber wenn ich die untere Klemmplatte an meinen SQLab Sattel halte dann passt der da auch nicht zu 100% hinein. Fox meinte, dass e für unten nix anderes gibt.


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst ...
Mit der oberen Sattelklemmplatte für runde Streben konnte ich den Sattel montieren. Die Streben geben beim Festziehen genug nach damit das passt.


----------



## Ritzibi (9. September 2022)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren.
> Hat der Freilauf eigentlich Zahnscheibe oder Sperrklinke?


Ich beantworte die Frage mal selbst.
Freilauf hat Zahnscheibe.
Fett machte den Freilauf leiser, mit in meinem Fall Military Grease funktioniert es gut.
Nicht zu viel verwenden, sonst rutscht der Freilauf durch.


----------



## chubv (9. September 2022)

Um-/Anbauten sind erledigt.



SRAM DH Lockring Griffe
"Kabelsalat" mit etwas Spiralschlauch aufgeräumt
Garmin Halter
SQLab 611 Active Sattel
Kleiner MudGuard vorne
Moofit Trittfrequenzsensor
RaceFace Kurbelprotektoren
Crankbrothers Stamp 3 Large
Schläuche raus, Tubeless rein
Gewicht wie abgebildet/umgebaut ohne Garmin Edge 1030: 13,88kg.


----------



## UnknownUser (10. September 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Um-/Anbauten sind erledigt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1548037
> 
> ...



Sieht geil aus. Als Mudguard kommt bei mir jetzt mal der Syncros Trail Fender dran.


----------



## chubv (10. September 2022)

Ich werde vielleicht auch noch auf einen Geschraubten wechseln, dann sind keine Kletter mehr o.Ä. die am Lack ribbeln können. Und nein ich will keine Lackschutzfolie verwenden.😊


----------



## chubv (2. Oktober 2022)

Bezüglich Mudguard hat sich bei mir etwas getan. Ich habe mich nun für die SKS Mudrocker entschieden. Den Front könnte ich sogar verschrauben. Da ich die Dinger aber evtl. zwischen meinen Bikes wechsle wurde er dann doch nur geklettet. Zudem ist er beim Reinigen schneller de-/montiert.
Eine nasse Testrunde steht noch aus.


----------



## Marathoni873 (2. Oktober 2022)

Oha..... sicherlich effektiv. Muss ja nicht schön sein.


----------



## huzzel (2. Oktober 2022)

Ich hätte da immer Bedenken, dass die sich komplett mit Matsch zusetzten und nix mehr geht.


----------



## chubv (2. Oktober 2022)

huzzel schrieb:


> Ich hätte da immer Bedenken, dass die sich komplett mit Matsch zusetzten und nix mehr geht.


Ich werde berichten.


----------



## chubv (21. Oktober 2022)

Mal ein kurzer Bericht zu den Mudrockern. Die funktionieren super. Seit sie montiert sind beste Trailbedingungen und kein Matsch. 🤪

Ein weiteres kleines Update hat es noch gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathoni873 (26. Oktober 2022)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Ersatzteilliste mit Bezeichnungen der Lager für die Stereos HPC 140 ab 2018?

Mir scheint, meine Lager am Umlenkhebel laufen alle etwas eckig.....


----------



## derobi (27. Oktober 2022)

Lagersätze 2018
Lagersätze 2019
Lagersätze 2020
Lagersätze 2021
Lagersätze 2022


----------



## chubv (27. Oktober 2022)

derobi schrieb:


> Lagersätze 2018
> Lagersätze 2019
> Lagersätze 2020
> Lagersätze 2021
> Lagersätze 2022


In der 2022er Liste gibt es nur Stereo Hybrid.
In der 2021er Liste gibt es auch die normalen Stereo. Sind die ident mit den 2022ern?


----------



## Marathoni873 (27. Oktober 2022)

derobi schrieb:


> Lagersätze 2018
> Lagersätze 2019
> Lagersätze 2020
> Lagersätze 2021
> Lagersätze 2022


Perfekt! Vielen Dank! 😊


----------



## xatb (27. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir hat sich bei meinem Stereo 140 aus 2018 bei der vorderen Kabelführung das Plastikteil gelöst, dass in den Rahmen geht. Wie bekomme ich das wieder rein (Sekundenkleber hat nicht gehalten) oder Ersatz (ich habe keine Ahnung wie dieses Teil heißt & wie es normalerweise festgemacht ist)?


----------



## Ritzibi (28. Oktober 2022)

xatb schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich bei meinem Stereo 140 aus 2018 bei der vorderen Kabelführung das Plastikteil gelöst, dass in den Rahmen geht. Wie bekomme ich das wieder rein (Sekundenkleber hat nicht gehalten) oder Ersatz (ich habe keine Ahnung wie dieses Teil heißt & wie es normalerweise festgemacht ist)?


Beitrag #1.366 und #1.367 der Kleber hält


----------



## xatb (28. Oktober 2022)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Beitrag #1.366 und #1.367 der Kleber hält



Dass ich das nicht gesehen habe  Danke!


----------



## Marathoni873 (28. Oktober 2022)

Habe die Tage mal festgestellt, dass sich der Umlenkhebel nach Demontage des Dämpfers und der Sitzstreben nur noch stufenweise von Hand drehen ließ. Als würde eine starke Feder alle 30° den Umlenkhebel einrasten lassen. Habe daher mal alle Lager im Umlenkhebel getauscht. Sind insgesamt 10 Stück à 10x19x5.


----------



## Ritzibi (3. November 2022)

xatb schrieb:


> Dass ich das nicht gesehen habe  Danke!


Dafür sind wir hier, ich war ja auch dankbar für den Tipp.
Aber nur den Einsatz für den Rahmen festkleben, das Teil mit der Kabeldurchführung vorher ausklipsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

